# Post your most "Metal" pic of yourself and your 7!!!



## SevenatoR

Yeah, I stole the idea from Shannon...I confess. Thought it would be cool to see everyone hamming it up for the camera. 

Anyway, here's mine...just this past Friday


----------



## Shannon

It's a tossup between these...


----------



## SevenatoR




----------



## Toshiro

Heh, Sevenator, it's so weird seeing someone else playing that guitar. 

Sorry, don't have any 'metal' looking pics from when I had it... lol


----------



## Metal Ken

Well, i AM Metal, so therefore, anything i am in is metal.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/vbgarage.php?do=getimage&id=43
You've seen it in the gallery... 
Wearin my Black Sabbath 'Dehumanizer' Tshirt.
posters are from left to right in the background:
Randy Rhoads/Morbid Angel, Alexi Laiho from Guitar world(Behind me), Steve Vai, Alexi, Zakk Wylde (Behind me), SIGNED Bodom Concert poster, & 2 maiden posters (off picture) ;p

METAL!


----------



## SevenatoR

Toshiro said:


> Heh, Sevenator, it's so weird seeing someone else playing that guitar.
> 
> Sorry, don't have any 'metal' looking pics from when I had it... lol



Yeah...I love it. It's my new #1


----------



## Shannon

Here's a few more metal pics...


----------



## kman

Holy crap I used to have that same Steinberger


----------



## Shannon

kman said:


> Holy crap I used to have that same Steinberger



Yeah, it still remains as the best playing guitar I've ever owned. I sold it a few months back because my current bands require my 7-string ninja force.  Since last year, it had been sidelined. If they make a 7-string Steiny, I'd be all over that!


----------



## kman

I agree, those steinbergers are really nice. I had to sell mine to so i could get a carvin. I miss that thing though


----------



## OBSIDIAN

Its not insanely Metal, but its the only one I have thats recent with my new Schecter...


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## LordOVchaoS

and......... James from Origin on stage with us (I know, shameless self promotion). If you're not familiar with Origin check em out at www.origin-site.com quite possibly the new kings of death metal.


----------



## BCrowell

This is some cool artwork Billy Stewart did for me...It's the most metal pic I got.


----------



## keithb

I think the hole in the sock definately makes Tele's pic the metal-est


----------



## grimmchaos

Hole in the sock for teh win!


----------



## telecaster90

The hole in the sock is


----------



## keithb

In all seriousness - two very nice guitars. That Schecter looks awesome, and I love Teles.


----------



## telecaster90

keithb said:


> In all seriousness - two very nice guitars. That Schecter looks awesome, and I love Teles.



Gracias

Now if only my amp wasn't a peice


----------



## Chris

revsharp777 said:


> It's a tossup between these...



That's the most metal picture on the planet.


----------



## Drew

Chris said:


> Girlfriend took this. Not all that metal, but it shows that I am actually working on my album.



Chris, you look pissed. I take it the album's going slowly? 

This is me. Swear to god, both the photographer and I were sober. We needed some shots for my last mp3.com CD, and this was one of 'em. 







I'm not sure if that'll work, as it's my profile pic at guitarwar.com, and not really online anyehere else - it might be password protected. 

-D


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew, that pic actually looks pretty cool.

And Wildealien, that first pic looks kinda like 'Moby-Metal'!  

Rock on, Ohio!


----------



## Leon

Drew said:


> Chris, you look pissed. I take it the album's going slowly?


that's what i thought!

i'll bet he's thinking...
"GRAR GET THAT CAMERA OUTTA HERE GRRRRRRR "


Drew: cool pic! were you moving, or did you play with the shutter speed?

Dark Wolf: what's Moby-Metal?


----------



## Drew

It was just dark out with natural light, so it was a long shutter speed and my sister apparently isn't the greatest photographer.  Moby-metal is what I try to write, too.  

By the way, Wolf, that's my old 2027, but I bet you knew that. 

-D


----------



## BCrowell

Nice one Drew!!

Dang Chris you really do look pissed in that picture!!! 

Love that natural finish wildealien!!


----------



## Drew

Hey, I'm no hatebreeder, but I'm kinda metal... I think...


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> It was just dark out with natural light, so it was a long shutter speed and my sister apparently isn't the greatest photographer.  Moby-metal is what I try to write, too.


Lol... yeah, well, sometimes accidents produce some cool art.



Drew said:


> By the way, Wolf, that's my old 2027, but I bet you knew that.
> 
> -D


And yeah, I recognized the beauty (of the 2027, not yer mug  ) _right_ away.


----------



## Drew

Yeah... My mug takes a lifetime to fully appreciate it, so no worries.  

-D


----------



## Leon

TheReal7 said:


> That finish really turned out great
> 
> .....but whats up with the KFC bucket?


thanks! i bought it like that, though, so it wasn't anything i did. but the finish was a big buying point 

and the buckets... well, i went to a halloween party once as Buckethead. about the same time, i aquired a pair of lamps that were lampshadeless. turns out KFC buckets make fine lampshades


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Your guitar looks just like my Washburn WG587 now that I have refinished and tung-oiled it. hell yea!


----------



## Leon

7StringofAblicK said:


> Your guitar looks just like my Washburn WG587 now that I have refinished and tung-oiled it. hell yea!


and WHY is there no picture of it in the gallery? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/vbgarage.php?do=list


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

You are so right. I'm just computer illiterate. Plus, I just moved out and I don't currently have a computer. But, my Dad is an ebay freak, so he can do all that stuff. If I remember I'll try and get pics of all my guitars and post them in there. I keep saying I will but I procrastinate like no other. I just got my carvin and redid my washburn and I want to see what everyone thinks. I need to get on that!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

http://www.freewebs.com/ablick1/members.htm

This pic is not metal at all, actually, I didn't know it was being taken. It's the only one I have of me (on the internet or computer) and my guitar. I'm the one at the top of the page, Eric of course.


----------



## Matt

Not as Metal as I get but hey.











I can't belive I cut my hair so short  
Its long again now anyways.


----------



## donsimon

Sixstring bass but still metal!!


----------



## Shawn

This is me in '99 at age 23. 
I was definately playing metal. 
In this pic I was just being silly. Nice Zildjian hat, huh?
Note this is what my RG 7620 started life as.

Check out-
www.flothru.homestead.com

Pic was taken at Flothru Studios, Lewiston Maine.


----------



## eleven59

Me and my band (I'm holding my Schecter Revenger-7, the "horns" on our lead singer are from the headstock of our bassist's B.C. Rich Beast 4-string)





Cool "artsy" close up from our first show:





Me with the Revenger at our first show (you can see my amp and Strat in the background):





And for fun, I think this picture shows off how "metal" my band is lol (the one smiling and wearing colour is our drummer):


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

http://www.ablick.8k.com/images/ablickantique.jpg

Here is a link to an OLD picture of part of my band. We no longer have the singer and this was when i weighed 250 lbs, now down to 180.


----------



## Shawn

Congratulations on that.


----------



## Regor

Here's 3 while I still had hair.













-=->>Regor<<-=-


----------



## Dylan7620

just played a few shows in the last couple weeks so i thought id post these, the one with the whole band was just on friday, those kids were absolutly nuts!  i guess some kids got seriously hurt and got kicked out, the people who put it on would'nt let us play our last song because they thought there was going to be a brawl or something  

is there anyway to get video on here? ive got a totaly metal 30 sec clip.  the sound is f$%ed because it was taken off a small camera, but its got some cool part, its even got me doing reach around the neck stuff on my solo


----------



## Drew

Nice Nomad. 

Dylan, what's that quote from? IOt's random as hell, but because of that I like it 

Some kid over at tabcrawler has another great one that I can't place - "Jesus didn't know that he was Jesus until he'd been chained to the radiator for quite some time." That's awesome, whatever it is. 

-Drew


----------



## Metal Ken

Drew said:


> Hey, I'm no hatebreeder, but I'm kinda metal... I think...



I just saw this now.. lol


----------



## Drew

Dude, you exemplify all things metal. Im just a kinda dorky guy who likes heavy guitar and likes trying to play fast.


----------



## Metal Ken

Drew said:


> Dude, you exemplify all things metal. Im just a kinda dorky guy who likes heavy guitar and likes trying to play fast.



Once you learn the Rules Of Metal, You'll be off to a good start ;p


----------



## Toshiro

HateBreeder said:


> Once you learn the Rules Of Metal, You'll be off to a good start ;p




OMG, now that's funny!


----------



## Drew

That's bloody hilarious.

Erm, take two. 

I deem that supreme and bad as fuck. 

Bah, I've got my work cut out for me.


----------



## Chris




----------



## Chris

Misspelling Mesa Boogie in the list is pretty damn false though.


----------



## Metal Ken

But flexing at hurricanes is true. \m/


----------



## Dylan7620

those are some good rules... as long as i dont run into any "tru metal" dudes or something. "thats not metal.... now THIS is metal" OMG like i need that. apperently all the people on myspace music forums know more about this (pantera isn't metal....um, WHAT?!) ... then you get to hear their band LMAO. there's no hurricanes in washington but i did flex at the dark rain cloud that was hovering over the venue i was playing at.


----------



## telecaster90

semi \m/


----------



## dpm

Sorry man but that room decor is false


----------



## wolfsd

Hmmmmm....I know I have more.....but this is the only one I can find....




[/IMG]


----------



## pace777

haven't been posting for a while, i have been just reading.... finally decided to participate 






I just wanted to show off my cool universe........


----------



## Metal Ken

seven skrang said:


> nice universe man, i have one just like it. I just wish Floyd Roses wernt such a death sentence


they arent. Besides, its a LoPro on there. ;p


----------



## pace777

desertdweller said:


> Love the beautiful "red X" paintjob



sorry? do you see something in my guitar that i can't?


----------



## Drew

desertdweller said:


> I deem you FALSE and flex at you.



I proclaim this statement true and supreme. It is deemed ultimate. 

*flexes at seven*

-D


----------



## Drew

pace777 said:


> sorry? do you see something in my guitar that i can't?




Depends. Is your guitar a white box with a red X through it? Or did the picture just not link?


----------



## pace777

damn. i try to fix it... I can see it just fine.
see it now?


----------



## Vince

looks good now


----------



## Vince

Drew said:


> I proclaim this statement true and supreme. It is deemed ultimate.
> 
> *flexes at seven*
> 
> -D



Damn straight, that comment is badass. Now I'm off to administer some riffs and forge metal.


----------



## Drew

That UV is True. 

Last night I administered fresh strings to my UV. UV's are supreme. Vince's suggestion is penultimate to the supremeness of my UV, but nonetheless Vince's suggestion is true and bad as fuck. Metal shall be forged and administered upon my neighbors. 

-D


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> Metal shall be forged and administered upon my neighbors.
> 
> -D



That was one of the coolest fucking turns of phrases I've ever heard, D. You, sir, rock.


----------



## Metal Ken

Drew said:


> That UV is True.
> 
> Last night I administered fresh strings to my UV. UV's are supreme. Vince's suggestion is penultimate to the supremeness of my UV, but nonetheless Vince's suggestion is true and bad as fuck. Metal shall be forged and administered upon my neighbors.
> 
> -D



True. I Deem UV7's Supreme. The RG1077XL Is Penultimate to it, but still bad as fuck. IF you plan to admisiter some brutal as fuck true metal to your neighbors, i suggest you obtain some Children of Bodom and if they dont like it, deem them cancelled, and administer a tricep flex (They arent br00tal enough for a supreme forearm flex. Those are to be reserved for when you mean business)


----------



## telecaster90

dpmasunder said:


> Sorry man but that room decor is false



I flexed my arm at it and proceeded to administer some Children of Bodom.

It was the day we moved in, and there was boxes everywhere. It looks supreme now. 

I have a feeling that my usage of supreme was false.


----------



## jski7

I deem you all supreme as fuck . The proclamations you offer are true and badass and are administering the ultimate level of humor to my being .  Anyone who disagrees is false and thereby cancelled .


----------



## Shannon

Behold! NO ONE can't compete with my "metalness" on page 1! 

KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!  

<<< And please observe the kitty....he's sensative.


----------



## Donnie

I deem all your 7s false!
Behold, as I wield the 9!






Bah... I'm not very metal.


----------



## telecaster90

Shannon said:


> <<< And please observe the kitty....he's sensative.



I deem Shrek 2 true.


----------



## Shannon

BucketBot said:


> I deem all your 7s false!
> Behold, as I wield the 9!
> 
> Bah... I'm not very metal.



What?!?!? You WIELDED your 9, until the JPM7 came along. You're still metal, but in a 7-string kind of way. Remember, you're an individual...just like everyone else. <heh, wait for it!>


----------



## Vince

BucketBot said:


> I deem all your 7s false!
> Behold, as I wield the 9!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah... I'm not very metal.



Dude, there's more fretboard than guitar in that pic


----------



## dpm

Me working on a vintage Fender Bass VI, true or false?






Keep in mind this is at _least_ five years ago.


----------



## Drew

I also deem Shrek 2 true, if only because Tom Waits is playing in the barroom scene, and Tom Waits is bad as fuck. 

Anyone else catch that? There's a lot of movies where they play Waits whenever someone walks into a bar to do bad things. Well, "Going Out West" in Fight Club is the only other example I can think of, but still, it's Tom Waits, so that's enough. *flexes. just flexes*

HB'er, I actually don't own any Children. I deem myself false until I obtain some and administer it upon my unsuspecting neighbors and false innocent pedestrians (because, the true pedestrians are bad as fuck and thus not innocent). Care to deem a particular CD worthy of obtainment? 

-D


----------



## telecaster90

Drew said:


> HB'er, I actually don't own any Children. I deem myself false until I obtain some and administer it upon my unsuspecting neighbors and false innocent pedestrians (because, the true pedestrians are bad as fuck and thus not innocent). Care to deem a particular CD worthy of obtainment?
> 
> -D



I have 4 songs on my computer. But they are true as hell. Do you have AIM? I could send you one over that.

edit: yeah, I don't own any either. What should I get?


----------



## Metal Ken

Drew said:


> HB'er, I actually don't own any Children. I deem myself false until I obtain some and administer it upon my unsuspecting neighbors and false innocent pedestrians (because, the true pedestrians are bad as fuck and thus not innocent). Care to deem a particular CD worthy of obtainment?


I Propose that you obtain "Follow The Reaper" & "HateBreeder". Both of wich are bad as fuck. Alexi Laiho shreds. Many have deemed him a guitar GOD. He came and foresaw the need for bad as fuck shred death metal and answered the call. Thusly, it is supreme. Also, i suggest:
Spiral Architect: True as Fuck prog from Norway. 
the newest Symphony X album is supreme as well.


----------



## Vince

HateBreeder said:


> the newest Symphony X album is supreme as well.



What's the name of that album?


----------



## Vince

dpmasunder said:


> Me working on a vintage Fender Bass VI, true or false?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind this is at _least_ five years ago.



...and it's also not a bass


----------



## Metal Ken

desertdweller said:


> What's the name of that album?


The Odyssey. It has 7 bad as fuck songs about shit like guillotine pendulums, werewolves, Evil Ghost wenches, and dying by the sword and all that.. And one supremely badass song about the Odyssey, in which Ulysses up and ruins people's shit without remorse. If you get the limited edition one (You'll know, cause its says "Bad as Fuck Edition" on the cover), it has a re-recorded version of "Masquerade" from the first Symph X. Album.


----------



## telecaster90

I deem Greek Epics Supreme!


----------



## Drew

off topic - I always thought your name was an allusion to the hardcore band Hatebreed. they used to be pretty cool, until they appeared in Vin Diesil's XXX. You didn't seem the hardcore type, somehow. 

-back on topic.


----------



## eleven59

desertdweller said:


> ...and it's also not a bass


It's one of those 6-string "basses", like a guitar down an octave. Isn't that still a bass?


----------



## eleven59

Shannon said:


> Remember, you're an individual...just like everyone else.


I'm not!


----------



## Metal Ken

Drew said:


> off topic - I always thought your name was an allusion to the hardcore band Hatebreed. they used to be pretty cool, until they appeared in Vin Diesil's XXX. You didn't seem the hardcore type, somehow.
> 
> -back on topic.



HateBreed is false *flex* 
They are one of the bands that steals their name from Children of Bodom songs. Them and "Every Time I Die", which is also a Bodom song, but then a hardcore band. IN both cases, the song the bands are named after are better than anything that those bands have ever done ;p



eleven59 said:


> I'm not!



You so are ;p


----------



## Drew

WAAAAY back in the day, hatebreed was pretty good - I was never that into the hardcore scene, but we're talking like, oh... Middle school, so we'll say '94-95. Then they fell off the face of the earth for a while. Then they were the heaviest thing on modern rock radio in like '03-ish, which you can take for what it's worth.


----------



## Toshiro

I actually like Sinergy a little more than Children Of Bodom, the vocals sound better. Alexi can rip though. \m/


----------



## Leon

Drew said:


> Metal shall be forged and administered upon my neighbors.


+1


----------



## Metal Ken

Toshiro said:


> I actually like Sinergy a little more than Children Of Bodom, the vocals sound better. Alexi can rip though. \m/



Kim Goss is hot, but Bodom says 'fuck' more. and the word fuck is bad as fuck.


----------



## Toshiro

HateBreeder said:


> Kim Goss is hot, but Bodom says 'fuck' more. and the word fuck is bad as fuck.



Unfortunately I think Alexi's vocals would sound better in a real death metal band, something more along the lines of Vader or Vital Remains. CoB has more in common with power metal musically, at least to my ears. Not saying that's bad, it just grates on my ears sometimes.


----------



## Shawn

Frank Mullen wins in my book of death metal singers. Suffocation's Human Waste is brutal but nowheres near Effigy Of The Forgotten which is one of my favorite albums of all time. Breeding The Spawn is great, Peirced From Within is great, Despise The Sun and so on....he just rules death metal vox...just my opinion.


----------



## W4D

Pics of me Waylon Ford

1) Me and My custom Dean Fretted / Fretless bass

2) Just I


----------



## Metal Ken

Toshiro said:


> Unfortunately I think Alexi's vocals would sound better in a real death metal band, something more along the lines of Vader or Vital Remains. CoB has more in common with power metal musically, at least to my ears. Not saying that's bad, it just grates on my ears sometimes.



I dunno. alexi says he doesnt havent any power metal influence. i think its more the 'classical with distortion' thing going on. THat and they have more slayer influence than anything else it seems like, recently.


----------



## eleven59

That's an awesome bass


----------



## dpm

I never claimed it was a bass, but it is a Bass IV *flex*

I can't seem to find any true pics of me which is thus false.


----------



## Toshiro

HateBreeder said:


> I dunno. alexi says he doesnt havent any power metal influence. i think its more the 'classical with distortion' thing going on. THat and they have more slayer influence than anything else it seems like, recently.



Yeah, it might not be influenced by it, but they have some of the same influences. Overall they just sound like a cross between Melo-death and Power Metal to me. With a clean vocal track they'd be firmly in the Power genre, IMO.

I mean, Alexi might call CoB Death Metal, but that moron in As I Lay Dying thinks his band is Death Metal too.  Course there are a lot of people running around calling CoB Black Metal, which makes zero sense.


----------



## Metal Ken

In the same interview, alexi just said "we're a metal band. Just metal. i dunno what else to say."


----------



## Toshiro

HateBreeder said:


> In the same interview, alexi just said "we're a metal band. Just metal. i dunno what else to say."



That's cool then. Better off not picking a genre thatn one that makes you sound dumb.


----------



## The Rx Elite

This is about as metal as I ever got


----------



## nyck

The Rx Elite said:


> This is about as metal as I ever got


 You really remind me of Head from Korn. You got a pretty badass strap setup goin on.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Here you go, it's pretty gay...

Note the Therion shirt, one of my fave bands.


----------



## No Soul

Toshiro said:


> that moron in As I Lay Dying thinks his band is Death Metal



What are they then? They come from the hardcore scene, and arent considered hardcore anymore because they became too metal. 

I love this new middle ground that everybody seems to hate. 
It feels good to be part of something alive! 

sorry for the OT post.


----------



## No Soul

Drew said:


> off topic - I always thought your name was an allusion to the hardcore band Hatebreed. they used to be pretty cool, until they appeared in Vin Diesil's XXX. You didn't seem the hardcore type, somehow.
> 
> -back on topic.



Ha ha, I thought that too. 

And Hatebreed was cool for about 2 albums, everything afterwards sounded the same. One can only do so much with the same palm-muted open power chord.


----------



## telecaster90

No Soul said:


> What are they then? They come from the hardcore scene, and arent considered hardcore anymore because they became too metal.



Metalcore!


----------



## Matt

What the hell


----------



## telecaster90

Matt said:


> What the hell



Yeah, genres are confusing.


----------



## Matt

telecaster90 said:


> Yeah, genres are confusing.



lol. I actually was saying what the hell as a caption for a photo of me with my guitar but it didnt work. I dunno whats going on. I even went back to edit the post and the image is there but not in the actual thread. 

anyway its here


----------



## Metal Ken

No Soul said:


> What are they then? They come from the hardcore scene, and arent considered hardcore anymore because they became too metal.
> 
> I love this new middle ground that everybody seems to hate.
> It feels good to be part of something alive!
> 
> sorry for the OT post.



Certainly isnt death metal. compare them to Vital Remains or Morbid Angel or Deeds Of Flesh or somethin'. 
You'll notice a tremendous difference


----------



## Chris

W4D said:


> Pics of me Waylon Ford
> 
> 1) Me and My custom Dean Fretted / Fretless bass
> 
> 2) Just I



You look a bit like Blackie Lawless bro.


----------



## Toshiro

No Soul said:


> What are they then? They come from the hardcore scene, and arent considered hardcore anymore because they became too metal.
> 
> I love this new middle ground that everybody seems to hate.
> It feels good to be part of something alive!
> 
> sorry for the OT post.



At best they're metal-core, IMO. There's no way in hell you could ever seriously consider that band death metal.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris said:


> You look a bit like Blackie Lawless bro.



Lol, no doubt!


----------



## Dylan7620

genres are lame IMHO. i only call ourselves metal core because me and the bassist try to play metal, while the drummer and singer try to play hardcore. the other guitarist just goes along... its working so far.


----------



## No Soul

Toshiro said:


> At best they're metal-core, IMO. There's no way in hell you could ever seriously consider that band death metal.



considering a lot of their stuff sounds just like a copy of a lot of early sweedish melodic death metal bands, I really dont see why you couldnt. 
Clearly they dont fall into the same understanding as say floridian death metal, but WTF is death metal anyway? 
but yeah, genres are lame.


----------



## FoxMustang

I deem the concept of genres to be false. Henceforth, all music shall be considered only "true" or "false."

*flex*


----------



## Toshiro

FoxMustang said:


> I deem the concept of genres to be false. Henceforth, all music shall be considered only "true" or "false."
> 
> *flex*



Under this system, I deem As I Lay Dying to be false. I will administer Immolation's Harnessing Ruin on anyone who wishes to disagree.  

Edit: I'm not gonna get into a fighting match about this. If you think AILD is death metal, go right ahead, but I'm gonna be laughing at you.


----------



## The Rx Elite

nyck said:


> You really remind me of Head from Korn. You got a pretty badass strap setup goin on.


Hey, what else can you do after you strip out the strap locks?


----------



## No Soul

Toshiro said:


> Under this system, I deem As I Lay Dying to be false. I will administer Immolation's Harnessing Ruin on anyone who wishes to disagree.
> 
> Edit: I'm not gonna get into a fighting match about this. If you think AILD is death metal, go right ahead, but I'm gonna be laughing at you.



Actually Ive always refered to them as a metalcore band considering their background and what not. Im a hardcore kid at heart, so I frankly dont care about who is metal and who isnt and blah blah blah. Once again though, if they dont count as death metal, somebody better start informing A LOT of sweedish bands that they arent death metal. But you like Immolation, who I honestly must say is one of the worst metal bands EVER. So now Im going to laugh at you 

p.s.

TRUE is not a propper metal spelling, hence it is false. The correct spelling is "TRVE"


----------



## Jerich

I M M O L A T I O N enuff said!!!!!!!!!! Bob Vigna is one of the greatest Death Metal Live performance guitar players ever!!!!!!!! Live they are beyond tight!!! And have remained true to what they have always been doing with no compromise... plus C# tunings are killer.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Jerich said:


> I M M O L A T I O N enuff said!!!!!!!!!! Bob Vigna is one of the greatest Death Metal Live performance guitar players ever!!!!!!!! Live they are beyond tight!!! And have remained true to what they have always been doing with no compromise... plus C# tunings are killer.



+100000000000000000000000000


----------



## LordOVchaoS

"Close to a World Below" is nothing short of a masterpiece.


----------



## Metal Ken

Immolation are gods \m/. 

The swedish death metal vocalists sound a lot better, cause they dont have any hardcore influence(at least back when Sweden Death Metal was big). They dont do any of that Shadows Fall "peak out the mic so it distorts" vocals or anything.


----------



## Metal Ken

No Soul said:


> TRUE is not a propper metal spelling, hence it is false. The correct spelling is "TRVE"


It only works when replacing "F"'s or "U"'s in words that ARENT the word 'True'. 
Ie, Sculpting the THrone Ov Seth By Behemoth. Or Zos Kia Cvltvs. ;p


----------



## Toshiro

No Soul said:


> Actually Ive always refered to them as a metalcore band considering their background and what not. Im a hardcore kid at heart, so I frankly dont care about who is metal and who isnt and blah blah blah. Once again though, if they dont count as death metal, somebody better start informing A LOT of sweedish bands that they arent death metal. But you like Immolation, who I honestly must say is one of the worst metal bands EVER. So now Im going to laugh at you
> 
> p.s.
> 
> TRUE is not a propper metal spelling, hence it is false. The correct spelling is "TRVE"



In other-words I should take your opinion on what 'good' metal is with a grain of salt, huh? Since you're a hXc kid who doesn't know anything about death metal outside melo-death?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I deem debates about what is metal or not, or what sub-genre of metal or not, false, and cancelled. *FLEX and PUKE*

There! I used that goofy-ass terminology, for the first and last time!  I swear, is there any other type of music with more genres than metal? For crying out loud. it's worse than the East Coast/West Coast bullshit in hip-hop.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Drew

The Dark Wolf said:


> There! I used that goofy-ass terminology, for the first and last time!



You sure? It's pretty addictive. 

Aside from that, I'm with you. It's right up there with whther something's punk and if something is selling out or not. 

Although, the internet wouldn't be nearly what it is without these debates.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> Although, the internet wouldn't be nearly what it is without these debates.



I suppose you have a point there!

Toshiro's rolling eyes at me cracks me up though.


----------



## Toshiro

I just find all this genre crap from you guys who aren't really into metal more than a bit silly. 

I will agree with you on the terminology, it's either supposed to be funny and failing, or if they're serious it's moronic.


----------



## No Soul

Toshiro said:


> In other-words I should take your opinion on what 'good' metal is with a grain of salt, huh? Since you're a hXc kid who doesn't know anything about death metal outside melo-death?



Didnt say I didnt know anything, I said I dont care. 
But I guess Im going to have to go throw away all my Dissection albums cuz a guy on the internet told me I dont know anything about metal


----------



## Jerich

hahah!!! good point. Hatebreeder! or..Zyklons "World Ov Worms". what do you think of the new Nile "Annihilation of the week" George is one sick ass drummer...hey for all you drum freaks check out www.halfmanhalfmachine.com killer drummer site.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Toshiro said:


> I just find all this genre crap from you guys who aren't really into metal more than a bit silly.
> 
> I will agree with you on the terminology, it's either supposed to be funny and failing, or if they're serious it's moronic.



I deem you Captain Contentious.

I'm not much for that Death Metal horseshit, but I love metal. Always have.


----------



## No Soul

The Dark Wolf said:


> I deem you Captain Contentious.
> 
> I'm not much for that Death Metal horseshit, but I love metal. Always have.



Only Norwegian Death Metal Horseshit is TRUE, not Sweedish.


----------



## Toshiro

The Dark Wolf said:


> I deem you Captain Contentious.
> 
> I'm not much for that Death Metal horseshit, but I love metal. Always have.




That's okay I don't consider that Limp Bizkit or Korn bullshit you like to be much better than Ashley Simpson or Warrant/Poison. In other-words, Pop music.


----------



## Toshiro

No Soul said:


> Didnt say I didnt know anything, I said I dont care.
> But I guess Im going to have to go throw away all my Dissection albums cuz a guy on the internet told me I dont know anything about metal



And Dissection is just the "ideal death metal" band, huh? Considering the direction they went in? 

Dig that pit deeper dude. 

I'm not gonna tell you what bands are emo and which are screamo, and which are "post-hardcore", how about you not try to say what is part of what metal genre. Deal?


----------



## Chris

Easy, bro.


----------



## Metal Ken

Alright. Here's what im gonna do:
The best description of all metal/hard rock genres,imo, is here:
http://www.bnrmetal.com/pages/genres.htm

NOW THIS WHOLE GOD DAMN ARGUMENT IS DONE. 
Someone post a fucking picture.


----------



## Regor

HateBreeder said:


> Someone post a *fucking picture*.



The temptation is SOOOO great right now... but I don't wanna get anyone at work in trouble


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Toshiro said:


> That's okay I don't consider that Limp Bizkit or Korn bullshit you like to be much better than Ashley Simpson or Warrant/Poison. In other-words, Pop music.



That's your opinion, and I for one *completely* and happily disagree. I love Korn, and I even like Poison  And guess what? I don't dislike many of the bands you mention. (Who's the hater now?)

You got me turned on to Nevermore, who are un-freaking-believably awesome, so there's some good to come out of it. But, this is a FRIENDLY board, with friendly discussion.  I must remind you, you are not the keeper of all that's metal, Toshiro.


----------



## Chris

The Dark Wolf said:


> I must remind you, you are not the keeper of all that's metal, Toshiro.



Obviously. HB'er is.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris said:


> Obviously. HB'er is.



 Obviously!  He doesn't even have to flex. He just Fl! and administers metal.


----------



## Toshiro

I could go back and quote how all this arguement started based on something AILD's singer said on Uranium in the first place, but it's not worth going over again.

Of course, I get basically flamed for quoting the guy, and calling him a moron for saying what he did. That's my opinion, but anytime someone has a negative opinion they're either a 'hater' or an elitist. I don't post in 90% of the music related threads on Jemsite for this same reason, either you're 'insert random name here', or you should be banned, just for having a negative opinion of something.

I'm not gonna stop posting my opinions, because it's not worth signing on in the first place if I have to nod and smile. 

I admit this got way out of hand, and some of what I said was harsher than it could have been, but at the same time I'm not the only one at fault here.


----------



## Kane

Hi guys, I'm pretty new here. I don't have any pictures playing my guitar, but I do have a little video clip I made while playing around with my new camera. It works best with a program that you can boost the brightness.

http://grindbomb.com/messaround.MPG


----------



## Dylan7620

one more from the last show... kinda crappy because its a cell phone pic but it looks cool.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Toshiro said:


> I could go back and quote how all this arguement started based on something AILD's singer said on Uranium in the first place, but it's not worth going over again.
> 
> Of course, I get basically flamed for quoting the guy, and calling him a moron for saying what he did. That's my opinion, but anytime someone has a negative opinion they're either a 'hater' or an elitist. I don't post in 90% of the music related threads on Jemsite for this same reason, either you're 'insert random name here', or you should be banned, just for having a negative opinion of something.
> 
> I'm not gonna stop posting my opinions, because it's not worth signing on in the first place if I have to nod and smile.
> 
> I admit this got way out of hand, and some of what I said was harsher than it could have been, but at the same time I'm not the only one at fault here.



Well, I still think you can come across as pretty contentious, and maybe you don't realize it or don't care. Whatever. I just respect the hell out of and admire your no-backing down attitude, even if I disagree with you. Just remember to take it all with a grain of salt. Or in the case of my posts, a ton!  

Give 'em hell, Toshiro.


----------



## nyck

Kane said:


> Hi guys, I'm pretty new here. I don't have any pictures playing my guitar, but I do have a little video clip I made while playing around with my new camera. It works best with a program that you can boost the brightness.
> 
> http://grindbomb.com/messaround.MPG


 Dude, that's some incredible chops you got! Your vocals sound soooo similar to the vocalist of Nile. Please don't tell me you're him!


----------



## Kane

nyck said:


> Dude, that's some incredible chops you got! Your vocals sound soooo similar to the vocalist of Nile. Please don't tell me you're him!




Thanks. I'm not sure which Nile vocalist you think I sound like, they have three. I became a Nile fan the first time I listened to them in 2001, and they are proably my favorite band. But my vocals are something I've been working on for many years.


----------



## Drew

Toshiro said:


> I'm not gonna stop posting my opinions, because it's not worth signing on in the first place if I have to nod and smile.



You don't have to nod and smile, you just have to pay attention to your tone when you disagree. And I'm saying that in general, and not just specifically at you, Toshiro - we like differing opinions here. We don't like differing opinions that are voiced in such a way as to be as irritating as possible to those who don't hold them. 

FWIW, there's only two genres I can think of where the subject of whether or not a band is included in the genre commonly becomes a point of contention, punk and metal. Of the two, I think the former makes slightly more sense to me, as punk started off as somewhat of an anti-pop/anti-culture movement, and was an intellectual stance as much as a musical one. Emphasis on "slightly" 

HB'er, great link, bro. The inclusion of "Grunge" there threw me for a loop, but I threw "Bleach" in last night after not listening to it for maybe 6 months, and you know, they've got a point - it has a lot more in common with Black Sabbath than it does with most of the remainder of Nirvana's canon. It's very riff based and quite a bit heavier than the rest of their work, particularly stuff like "Paper Cuts" and "Sifting." Nirvana's punk influences were a little more obvious later on, but they were also tuned into some heavier stuff earlier on, it seems. 

-D


----------



## Metal Ken

Drew said:


> FWIW, there's only two genres I can think of where the subject of whether or not a band is included in the genre commonly becomes a point of contention, punk and metal. Of the two, I think the former makes slightly more sense to me, as punk started off as somewhat of an anti-pop/anti-culture movement, and was an intellectual stance as much as a musical one. Emphasis on "slightly"
> 
> HB'er, great link, bro. The inclusion of "Grunge" there threw me for a loop, but I threw "Bleach" in last night after not listening to it for maybe 6 months, and you know, they've got a point - it has a lot more in common with Black Sabbath than it does with most of the remainder of Nirvana's canon. It's very riff based and quite a bit heavier than the rest of their work, particularly stuff like "Paper Cuts" and "Sifting." Nirvana's punk influences were a little more obvious later on, but they were also tuned into some heavier stuff earlier on, it seems.


Drew, 
The anticommercial sentiment is and always has been fairly strong with metalheads. some of us are just a bit less vocal about it ;p 
Its fricking extreme within the hardcore blackmetal circles, way more anticommercial than punk ever was. 
And that link is cool. BNR metal was the site where i look for bands when i need something new, and im not sure what i want. great resource site.


----------



## Drew

Ahh. Learn something new every day.  Like I said, I hung with the punks back in high school - the "jocks" listened to country/top-40 and AC/DC, the rest of the "honors kids" listeed to Alanis Morrisette, and any way, the punk/ska crowd threw way better parties, as crazy as the jocks but with less drunk driving and testostorone-induced violence. 

sheerly by the descriptions, I have a feeling I'd love doom metal.


----------



## Metal Ken

Drew said:


> Ahh. Learn something new every day.  Like I said, I hung with the punks back in high school - the "jocks" listened to country/top-40 and AC/DC, the rest of the "honors kids" listeed to Alanis Morrisette, and any way, the punk/ska crowd threw way better parties, as crazy as the jocks but with less drunk driving and testostorone-induced violence.
> 
> sheerly by the descriptions, I have a feeling I'd love doom metal.


Want me to send you some?


----------



## Chris

Drew said:


> Ahh. Learn something new every day.  Like I said, I hung with the punks back in high school - the "jocks" listened to country/top-40 and AC/DC, the rest of the "honors kids" listeed to Alanis Morrisette, and any way, the punk/ska crowd threw way better parties, as crazy as the jocks but with less drunk driving and testostorone-induced violence.
> 
> sheerly by the descriptions, I have a feeling I'd love doom metal.



Hey! I was a jock, and I listened to metal.


----------



## Dylan7620

Drew said:


> FWIW, there's only two genres I can think of where the subject of whether or not a band is included in the genre commonly becomes a point of contention, punk and metal. Of the two, I think the former makes slightly more sense to me, as punk started off as somewhat of an anti-pop/anti-culture movement, and was an intellectual stance as much as a musical one. Emphasis on "slightly"
> -D


ive been thinking this for some time after i got completly fed up with other forums and their tru metal dudes. i was like... does someone listening to a backstreet boys cd stop and go "thats not pop, *inserts cd of a harder, faster, heavier boy band* THIS is pop"


----------



## Metal Ken

Dylan7620 said:


> ive been thinking this for some time after i got completly fed up with other forums and their tru metal dudes. i was like... does someone listening to a backstreet boys cd stop and go "thats not pop, *inserts cd of a harder, faster, heavier boy band* THIS is pop"


Cause pop isnt an idealogy. Punk and metal are.


----------



## Chris

Dylan7620 said:


> ive been thinking this for some time after i got completly fed up with other forums and their tru metal dudes. i was like... does someone listening to a backstreet boys cd stop and go "thats not pop, *inserts cd of a harder, faster, heavier boy band* THIS is pop"



 That's fucking awesome.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris said:


> That's fucking awesome.



I was thnking the same freaking thing.


----------



## Matt

Dylan7620 said:


> ive been thinking this for some time after i got completly fed up with other forums and their tru metal dudes. i was like... does someone listening to a backstreet boys cd stop and go "thats not pop, *inserts cd of a harder, faster, heavier boy band* THIS is pop"


----------



## Christopher

There's very cool metal pics on this thread, unfortunately I have no metal pics with my seven... yet.


----------



## neantir

Omichron said:


> "Close to a World Below" is nothing short of a masterpiece.



+666

This is one of the best death metal albums ever recorded.


----------



## neantir

Oh, and, err... flex?


----------



## Drew

You, Chris? So much for being a self-described geek. What'd you play, table tennis?


----------



## avery

Here are a few from my band's last show.. 












This one's not all that metal, but it's a pretty good pic..


----------



## Leon

Chris said:


> Hey! I was a jock, and I listened to metal.


i listened to metal while i did my math homework


----------



## Shawn

Nice pics, Avery. I like that RG 7620.


----------



## NiMH

I know, I know...it's only a six, but it's the best I've got.







yep. That's what I look like. The guy in the back with the bass is my partner in crime for the national institute of mental health. (my fun MIDI project.)






this is me at my "most *metal*".


----------



## 7-request

okay,.. with les paul copy, and metallica t shirt,.. 
not so metal,

and how to put pic in post rather than goin attached???


----------



## NiMH

7-request said:


> okay,.. with les paul copy, and metallica t shirt,..
> not so metal,
> 
> and how to put pic in post rather than goin attached???



just type:


----------



## Chris

Leon said:


> i listened to metal while i did my math homework



That's why you play prog now.


----------



## NiMH

Chris said:


> That's why you play prog now.



 LOL.


----------



## eaeolian

My best recent one, linked since it's friggin' huge:

Mike's Metal Face


----------



## Regor

Hey eaeolian,

I just checked out your pic. And realized it was a 7-string Jackson, which looked to be a Custom Shop job. So I checked out your band's website, and your bio page...

AND I DEMAND PICS OF YOUR GUITARS... ALL OF THEM!!! NOW!   (Especially the 7-string Star!)


----------



## NiMH

eaeolian said:


> My best recent one, linked since it's friggin' huge:
> 
> Mike's Metal Face



That pic is intense...

Nice Jackson!


----------



## eaeolian

Regor said:


> Hey eaeolian,
> 
> I just checked out your pic. And realized it was a 7-string Jackson, which looked to be a Custom Shop job. So I checked out your band's website, and your bio page...
> 
> AND I DEMAND PICS OF YOUR GUITARS... ALL OF THEM!!! NOW!   (Especially the 7-string Star!)



Eh, Matt's got the Star and Rhoads. I just have my Soloist. Here's the Star:





(Heh, you can see my Sonic 7 in the backgound on the stand.)

Another one of me - I swear, it looks like the same exact shot by a different photographer:


----------



## eaeolian

NiMH said:


> That pic is intense...
> 
> Nice Jackson!



Thanks! It should be, considering I had to wait two years for it...


----------



## Regor

Nice indeed! I've always wanted to get a CS Kelly Star 7-string. That'd be bad as fuck.

Now, how about some pics of those other geetars? That was one helluva sweet looking Rhoads with the grey flame paint job. (I know I'm demanding, but I just love Jacksons  )


----------



## Shannon

Man, I've seen a Kelly before, but not a Kelly Star (?). Sweet axe. I bet those set y'all back a pretty penny.


----------



## Leon

NiMH said:


> this is me at my "most *metal*".


dude, that face reminds me of the Metal Face Master, Jason Newstead


----------



## Regor

Shannon said:


> Man, I've seen a Kelly before, but not a Kelly Star (?). Sweet axe. I bet those set y'all back a pretty penny.



Yeah, they didn't make 'em very long. Guess they weren't popular. I think they look way sweeter than the Warrior body shape. Dan Fastuca from Jet Black plays on them (Well, they're a little pointier than the normal KS)

Took a bit of work to find a pic of one for ya:




Imagine that in a 7-string!


----------



## NiMH

Leon said:


> dude, that face reminds me of the Metal Face Master, Jason Newstead



I am honored, Leon!  

*flexes*


----------



## Leon

NiMH said:


> I am honored, Leon!
> 
> *flexes*


and of course, i'm refering to *this* Jason...





and not *this* Jason...





i'm sure the differences are obvious


----------



## Karl Hungus

This is me and my Ibanez RG1527 looking more ZZ Top than Metal.


----------



## Leon

Chris said:


> That's why you play prog now.


  good call!


----------



## eaeolian

Regor said:


> Nice indeed! I've always wanted to get a CS Kelly Star 7-string. That'd be bad as fuck.
> 
> Now, how about some pics of those other geetars? That was one helluva sweet looking Rhoads with the grey flame paint job. (I know I'm demanding, but I just love Jacksons  )



It's actually what they call a "Pointy Star" or a "KK Star" (after the orginal, built in the '80s for one of the guys in King Kobra) - the front "arm" is straight like an explorer, not the interesting "bend" that a Kelly has.

Otherwise, they're pretty similar. As far as I know, there's never been a 7 string Kelly Star built - in fact, when we counted up a year or so ago, we could only come up with 30 or so USA Jackson 7 strings. Matt's star was the first one that they ever made.

(Well, really, the second, but the unfinished first one was hanging on the wall of the Ontario Jackson shop for a while. It's a funny story.)

The Rhoads you're talking about is actually a finish called "Tribal Flames", and they were going to do it as a production finish, but it was too expensive. That guitar is the best sounding Rhoads I've ever heard - probably one of the five or six best sounding guitars I've ever played. The wood's magical in that one.

When I get to work later, I'll look for Matt's gallery, and post a link. Personally, my favorite guitar of his is his other 7 string, a "Rootbeer" Rhoads with a 3/4" maple top and inlays of the symbol from "The Blair Witch Project".

I still like my Soloist better than any of them - it's like the thing's an extension of my body - but I'm used to the pointies getting all the attention from Jackson fans.


----------



## eaeolian

Shannon said:


> Man, I've seen a Kelly before, but not a Kelly Star (?). Sweet axe. I bet those set y'all back a pretty penny.


We were endorsers at the time, so that helped, but they certainly weren't free - that's why I have one.  

I was actually going to have a 7 string Warrior made for me, but Fender dropped us as endorsers after they bought the company. It's an ugly story.


----------



## avery

Shawn said:


> Nice pics, Avery. I like that RG 7620.



Whoops.. kinda forgot about this thread. Anyway, thanks! The guitar's an RG 7421 though..


----------



## telecaster90

Not playing my 7, but this is still metal.


----------



## grimmchaos

telecaster90 said:


> Not playing my 7, but this is still metal.




OMG my eyes, I'm blind!


----------



## telecaster90

aldog1330 said:


> OMG my eyes, I'm blind!


----------



## swedenuck

His man boobs are intimidating to the point of metal


----------



## Digital Black

telecaster90 said:


>


Where's your 7?


----------



## Drew

Wow. Those pants... 

That's pretty f'in cool, actually.


----------



## nyck

Nice job at trying to be young Gilbert lol

Your amp looks awesome with those lights and shit.


----------



## telecaster90

Sephiroth000 said:


> Where's your 7?



On the stand next to my amp.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but 7's and spandex don't mix.  



nyck said:


> Your amp looks awesome with those lights and shit.



If only it sounded as awesome as it looked. I gotta mess around and find a good tone.


----------



## Drew

I'm no Line6 expert, but my limited experience has been they're overcompressed and have more gain than the actual amps do. So, play with the compressor settings, and either shut them off or turn them down to a VERY subtle compression, and roll back your gain a bit.


----------



## Metal Ken

telecaster90 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but 7's and spandex don't mix.


And Telecasters and spandex do more than 7's? ;p


----------



## telecaster90

HateBreeder said:


> And Telecasters and spandex do more than 7's? ;p



You'd be suprised


----------



## nyck

well I'll tell ya what, you wouldn't have any trouble using this guitar in those pants


----------



## Donnie

telecaster90 said:


> If only it sounded as awesome as it looked. I gotta mess around and find a good tone.



It's all about the Soldano settings.  I need to pick up a used Duoverb head for a back up to my Vetta.


----------



## Shawn

nyck said:


> well I'll tell ya what, you wouldn't have any trouble using this guitar in those pants


Is that yours, Nyck? I used to own a Charvel back in the day.


----------



## nyck

Shawn said:


> Is that yours, Nyck? I used to own a Charvel back in the day.


 oh no! I would love to have it though lol


----------



## W4D

Regor said:


> Yeah, they didn't make 'em very long. Guess they weren't popular. I think they look way sweeter than the Warrior body shape. Dan Fastuca from Jet Black plays on them (Well, they're a little pointier than the normal KS)
> 
> Took a bit of work to find a pic of one for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that in a 7-string!




It is nice in a seven I just made a custom version of that for some one iin a seven string. Contact him for pix and put them up we put a black spakle finish on it it was sweet.


----------



## W4D

Chris said:


> You look a bit like Blackie Lawless bro.



lol ever hear that before. NICE


----------



## Shawn

nyck said:


> oh no! I would love to have it though lol


if I had it, I would strip it and re-paint it.


----------



## Metal Ken

Regor said:


> Yeah, they didn't make 'em very long. Guess they weren't popular. I think they look way sweeter than the Warrior body shape. Dan Fastuca from Jet Black plays on them (Well, they're a little pointier than the normal KS)
> 
> Took a bit of work to find a pic of one for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that in a 7-string!



I will Experience this as a seven string. One of my co-workers placed an order for the only 7 string kellystar ever about 4 months ago. It should be here in November or December.


----------



## bengizz

few of my "best metal" pics...))))))))))))) ENJOY!

http://www.xichty.cz/images/articles/cache/4A2CBC02-1A00.jpg
http://www.benza.cz/diesel/zamosti2/pd_zamosti05_003.jpg
http://www.benza.cz/diesel/apollo13/23ben.jpg
http://www.benza.cz/diesel/svatoboj/benback.jpg
http://www.benza.cz/diesel/policka290105/09ben.jpg
http://www.benza.cz/diesel/vyskov-live/benguitpose.jpg
http://www.benza.cz/photobanka/rehearsal/dudan.jpg


----------



## fatherbrennan

Hi everyone, Im new here  This is probly my most metal pic with the Universe \m/


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

HateBreeder said:


> I will Experience this as a seven string. One of my co-workers placed an order for the only 7 string kellystar ever about 4 months ago. It should be here in November or December.



that is amazing...we must see this when it arrives.


----------



## sepsis311

Me with my RG7CT!


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## Allen Garrow

Ummm the first 2 pics are 6 strings? Did you mean to post them,,,don't get me wrong it's a beautiful guitar. 

~A


----------



## maliciousteve

Yeah i know, i just thought they were cool


----------



## Shannon

My latest metal shot (from last weekend at the EMP)


----------



## nyck

lol that's your signature metal face+metal power stance.


----------



## Shannon

Fuck yeah dude! If you're gonna put on a show...PUT ON A FUCKIN' SHOW!  

Most of my pics are just me with tons of hair in my face.


----------



## SevenatoR

Hell yeah dude! Fukkin' own it or stay at the house!!!  

Total Metaliciousness


----------



## Shannon

SevenatoR said:


> Hell yeah dude! Fukkin' own it or stay at the house!!!
> 
> Total Metaliciousness



Fuckin' A!!!


----------



## Jesse

the first one's of me at a local club with muh jem, the next one is of me at the same gig with a 7, the next is a bandf promo


----------



## cadenhead

Here's me and my DR-7 from a few months ago at the old brick house in Phoenix.


----------



## Jesse

heres one from practise today


----------



## Weirdbeard

These are pretty metal:
http://www.audiostreet.net/profiles/030/719/profile_caaee82b7628453681d37e6d35af7648.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/wbeard666/loco_2003_3.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/wbeard666/static_live_3.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/wbeard666/wallace_done.jpg


----------



## Chris

nyck said:


> lol that's your signature metal face+metal power stance.



 His signature move!


----------



## Shannon

Chris said:


> His signature move!



Now...if I could just get a signature guitar to go with that signature move.


----------



## Mucus Membrane

not too clear, but fairly metal!

   







GMW Guitarworks Custom 7 string (Rhodes body, Widow headstock)


----------



## Shannon

Mucus Membrane said:


> not too clear, but fairly metal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMW Guitarworks Custom 7 string (Rhodes body, Widow headstock)



Whoa, cool guitar! Welcome & hey, do you have closeup pics on your custom 7? I found this on the GMW site. Is this yours?


----------



## Mucus Membrane

Yes that's the one!


----------



## eleven59

Shannon said:


> Now...if I could just get a signature guitar to go with that signature move.


Hell, if that happened, and I had money, I'd buy one


----------



## Hyper-Rob

Ahh yes.. the metal photos... I must take part. Allthough, I can't compete with that 9 stringer I saw early on in this thread. I hope these pics show up...


----------



## Jerich

here's me and my Carvin 747 with Real Floyd and Lundgren Bridge and Neck pickup and stock middle.....Birdseye maple fretboard with SS frets....and solid Ma-Hog-any bony and neck thru.....


----------



## Allen Garrow

Whoa! love the birdseye bro! Beautiful guitar!

~A


----------



## Jerich

thank you...I had issues with it originally from CARVIN...I have purchased sooo many guitars from them in the past they really worked with me on getting just the right Birdseye maple fretboard...they would send me email photo's of wood..etc...then finally i sent the guitar back three times just to get the neck radius right...CARVIN do work with you...all you have to do is talk with them....My Props go out to  CARVIN  I just wish they'd make a Long scale....with a Piezo Option but this is all in the works now HEHEHE!!!!  or a Carved Top 7 string but once again these are all things Myself and others as Carvin fans try to get them to do....


----------



## XIEmperorIX

A couple pics of me and my DR7-T...which resulted in me finally learning how to use my grandpas digital camera


----------



## W4D




----------



## The Rx Elite

It's a six, but it'll do. And no, my hair is "not done up"


----------



## D-EJ915

A singer...who plays lefty guitar...now that's rare.


----------



## W4D

D-EJ915 said:


> A singer...who plays lefty guitar...now that's rare.



Hey I supose so I don't see many now that I think about it...


----------



## Scott

how about a 6? and a bass? and not metal?


----------



## NextInLine

Here ya go, everything is messed up


----------



## Sentient

W4D said:


>


My vote goes to W4D, for this one right here. Dude, that face combined with that 6 string bass is just badass. 

Burke


----------



## Dylan7620

this is from the "last show" of my old band, man that show was nucking futs! people right in front of me, a HUGE pit behind them and people standing on furniture, i saw people from floor to ceiling!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

NextInLine said:


> Here ya go, everything is messed up



thats the coolest in the entire thread


----------



## W4D

Sentient said:
 

> My vote goes to W4D, for this one right here. Dude, that face combined with that 6 string bass is just badass.
> 
> Burke



LOL * THANKS BROHAM *

Yeah I was feeling a bit metal could you deprive my brain of any more oxygen


----------



## Chris

Drew said:


> WAAAAY back in the day, hatebreed was pretty good - I was never that into the hardcore scene, but we're talking like, oh... Middle school, so we'll say '94-95. Then they fell off the face of the earth for a while. Then they were the heaviest thing on modern rock radio in like '03-ish, which you can take for what it's worth.



Old as fuck post, but I still like Hatebreed.

NOW..IS THE TIME... FOR ME TO RISE... TO MY FEET...

C'mon. That song smokes.


----------



## Chris

Also, after perusing this thread, I am honored to have such a metal bunch of motherfuckers as you all on my site.


----------



## forelander

I saw Hatebreed live twice this year incidently...a bit repetitive but they do an amazing live show.


----------



## D-EJ915

I guess this one from a while ago is pretty metal...


----------



## eleven59

From the Halloween show:

edit: pic removed


----------



## SevenatoR

Dude, those pants are badass!!


----------



## eleven59

SevenatoR said:


> Dude, those pants are badass!!


Hell yes, Arthur Dent is metal as fuck.


----------



## Emperoff

NextInLine said:


> Here ya go, everything is messed up



Yeah, dude! that pic is HEAVIER THAN HELL!!!    with those guys banging their heads... damn, now everyone is pwned here!


----------



## Metal Ken

Sentient said:


> My vote goes to W4D, for this one right here. Dude, that face combined with that 6 string bass is just badass.
> 
> Burke


Extra props for the dude in the Kreator shirt \m/


----------



## Naren

I don't really have any really "metal pics." But here's two of my pics I do have. 

The first pic is like metal/punk with my Mao Tse Tung shirt on and my seven.

The second is just plain alternative, I guess. A picture of my band I was in 2 and a half years ago. We might not look that heavy in the pic, but we were insanely psychotically heavy and super crazy. I screamed 70% of the time, jumping all around (off the bass drum and into other members) hence the reason I didn't play a guitar in that band. Only person missing from the pic is the rhythm guitarist.


----------



## Drew

Chris said:


> Old as fuck post, but I still like Hatebreed.
> 
> NOW..IS THE TIME... FOR ME TO RISE... TO MY FEET...
> 
> C'mon. That song smokes.



I'm not sure I know that one... was that from the soundtrack with... Um, fuck. XXX, maybe?


----------



## Drache713

Drew said:


> I'm not sure I know that one... was that from the soundtrack with... Um, fuck. XXX, maybe?


yup, that song was on the xxx soundtrack.


----------



## Chris

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess this one from a while ago is pretty metal...



That is some sexy woodgrain.


----------



## Jesse




----------



## nitelightboy

They're not 7's, but I thought it was pretty 80's. HAHAHA, god we were dorks.


----------



## Roland777

nitelightboy said:


> They're not 7's, but I thought it was pretty 80's. HAHAHA, god we were dorks.




So that's what my adversary looks like...


----------



## D-EJ915

Chris said:


> That is some sexy woodgrain.


Now that I look at it, it is a nice grain isn't it? I love my H207 so miuch


----------



## D-EJ915

Not really a metal pic, or a 7 ... but a sweet one nonetheless...


----------



## metalfiend666

Right, I've dug out a pic from my bands first gig back in July. It doesn't show much of my 7, but I'm at the top of the upward stroke of a headbang.

Hey, this is my 200th post as well!


----------



## Shannon

metalfiend666 said:


> Right, I've dug out a pic from my bands first gig back in July. It doesn't show much of my 7, but I'm at the top of the upward stroke of a headbang.
> 
> Hey, this is my 200th post as well!



Damn, that's some seriously long hair you've got. How long is it without the braids? I think you may be the only one challenging 7 Dying Trees & JakeSkyler for longest hair on SS.org.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Shannon said:


> Damn, that's some seriously long hair you've got. How long is it without the braids? I think you may be the only one challenging 7 Dying Trees & JakeSkyler for longest hair on SS.org.


My hair is about that long as well. From the looks, maybe an inch or so shorter.


----------



## Drew

The Dark Wolf said:


> My hair is about that long as well. From the looks, maybe an inch or so shorter.



How about a pic? I have absolutely no idea what you look like, lol.


----------



## Vince

Drew said:


> How about a pic? I have absolutely no idea what you look like, lol.



Dude, look at his avatar.


----------



## Shawn

metalfiend666 said:


> Right, I've dug out a pic from my bands first gig back in July. It doesn't show much of my 7, but I'm at the top of the upward stroke of a headbang.
> 
> Hey, this is my 200th post as well!


Cool pic. Nice braids too. That IS some long hair.


----------



## Naren

Drew said:


> How about a pic? I have absolutely no idea what you look like, lol.



I think he should post a pic too. Here's a short description. He's about 6"1, has long brown hair and a full beard.

Doesn't say much, but that's what pictures are for.


----------



## Digital Black

I guess it's time...


----------



## Chris




----------



## D-EJ915

nice shirt


----------



## Drew

Man, ok, Seph's more metal than I am by rather a long shot too...  

I'm such a fuckin' pushover compared to all of you, I'm shocked you guys even talk to me, sometimes


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Naren said:


> I think he should post a pic too. Here's a short description. He's about 6"1, has long brown hair and a full beard.
> 
> Doesn't say much, but that's what pictures are for.


Well, your description is accurate at least, E 

As for a pic... hmm, I sense Vin may have a rival for Drew's affections 

Seriously, I have no camera (I have all this sweet-ass digital equipment, but no damn camera!) but there may be a pic or so of me somewhere. I'm a bit shy about shit like that anyway (not that I'm ugly or anything though. I'm actually devastatingly handsome  )

Tell ya what Drew... I'll try to get a pic this Thanksgiving (With my 2027  ) And we talk to you because you, Sir, rule!


----------



## Ken

I don't have any "metal" pics of me with my 7, but this is as close as it gets:






And here I am with 2 of Vai's guitars (decidedly "metal" enough on their own)











Special thanks to jemfest.com for the pics


----------



## Elysian

this is me a long ass time ago, not long after i got out of the navy, thats my first show ever, my hair is past my chin now(longer in the back of course, since it all grows at the same rate lol)... and heres a pic of my uber metal smirk





from my second show ever, thats my rhoads v before i stripped off all the paint


wish anyone got any pictures of us from the show where we opened for reunion lineup testament, i had my other extended range guitar, my washburn EC-29 that night, it was its first and only gig... now i'm not with that band... maybe i can dig up a pic from the gig we played opening for sadus, incantation, and cannibal corpse


----------



## jakeskylyr

Yeah, I haven't measured my hair from the top of my head, but it's officially past my ass, about a foot past my waist. 13 years and counting...  

With that in mind, I DO need to get some good pics of how long my hair is now. It's getting to that "yeah right" point 

I didn't think about being in "the running" for that title here... till now I guess!


----------



## Elysian

you can kind of see my rhoads v there lol... and you can see my horrible out of shape bassist and singer... honestly i'm glad i'm out of that band, the singer was horrible, and the music was boring as f*ck


----------



## metalfiend666

Shannon said:


> Damn, that's some seriously long hair you've got. How long is it without the braids? I think you may be the only one challenging 7 Dying Trees & JakeSkyler for longest hair on SS.org.


It's just below the top of my arse crack when it's straightened. It sits about one or two inches above my waistband when it's not. My hair is seriously frizzy. It's a by-product of it being so fine. It's like babies hair. I was very surprised how few braids I got in it as it's not normally braided.

5 years so far, so I don't think I'm doing too bad for length!

Oh, I'm also the only one with long hair in the band. Our drummer (who the observant will have noticed behind me in the pic) and other guitarist tie for second longest hair in the band.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

metalfiend666 said:


> It's just below the top of my arse crack when it's straightened. It sits about one or two inches above my waistband when it's not.


Arse crack 

Ok, you got me beat, bud. Mine isn't that long yet (yet, I said  I don't think I'm shooting for that long). You probably have 3 inches on me. Mine's about 4 inches from my waist... maybe 3.


----------



## metalfiend666

The Dark Wolf said:


> Arse crack
> 
> Ok, you got me beat, bud. Mine isn't that long yet (yet, I said  I don't think I'm shooting for that long). You probably have 3 inches on me. Mine's about 4 inches from my waist... maybe 3.


Mine's about as long as I was originally aiming for. Now I think I'm just gonna see how long I can get it. Definitely want it to grow past my arse, if it will. Hair has a maximum length that it will grow to, that varies between people. Most people don't realise that as they never grow it that long.

One of my friends used to have his hair a good foot past his arse. It's mid back length now.

Oh, for those in the US, arse is the correct spelling. Ass is a donkey.


----------



## theunforgiven246

eh you can kinda see the guitar... headstock.... this is all i got with a 7.


----------



## Naren

metalfiend666 said:


> Oh, for those in the US, arse is the correct spelling. Ass is a donkey.



No, sir, "arse" is not the correct "spelling." It is a completely different word with a different pronounciation and a slightly different connotation. In the US, we do not say "arse"; we say "ass." And "ass" has a more "dirty" sound that "arse" does (at least from an American perspective). British English is not the "correct English" and neither is "American English." They are two different standards of English. And if an ass means "donkey" and nothing else, then the "metal" in your name does not refer to a style of music but to a substance used in industry to make many different useful objects (such as the strings on your guitar).

As a linguist, translator, and English teacher, I notice these things more than anyone else...


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Looks like Naren is correct. From dictionary.com...

_4 entries found for arse.
arse Audio pronunciation of "arse" ( P ) Pronunciation Key (ärs)
n. Chiefly British Slang

Variant of ass2.


[Download Now or Buy the Book]
Source: The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright © 2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.

arse

n 1: the fleshy part of the human body that you sit on; "he deserves a good kick in the butt"; "are you going to sit on your fanny and do nothing?" [syn: buttocks, nates, butt, backside, bum, buns, can, fundament, hindquarters, hind end, keister, posterior, prat, rear, rear end, rump, stern, seat, tail, tail end, tooshie, tush, bottom, behind, derriere, fanny, ass] 2: excretory opening at the end of the alimentary canal [syn: anus, arsehole, asshole]_

It's British slang, and no proper word at all! I guess I was right to laugh


----------



## metalfiend666

Jeez guys, it was a joke! No need to take it so seriously!

If you really want to go that far into it, "arse" has been around at least 800 years and was a commonly used term at the time of the Pilgrim Fathers. Given the American history of altering English spellings and pronunciations, I'm fairly confindent that "ass" is just a corruption of "arse".  

For a good read, try Bill Bryson's "Mother Tongue". It'll change your perspective on language, especailly swearing, forever.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

metalfiend666 said:


> Jeez guys, it was a joke! No need to take it so seriously!


----------



## Naren

metalfiend666 said:


> If you really want to go that far into it, "arse" has been around at least 800 years and was a commonly used term at the time of the Pilgrim Fathers. Given the American history of altering English spellings and pronunciations, I'm fairly confindent that "ass" is just a corruption of "arse".
> 
> For a good read, try Bill Bryson's "Mother Tongue". It'll change your perspective on language, especailly swearing, forever.



Besides, there is no such thing as a "corruption" of a word. This is a strange idea that has been around for over 3000 years. The ancient Egyptians used to think that the older form of Egyptian was better and the modern form was corrupted. The ancient Indians thought that "modern" (500BC) Sanscrit was corrupted and that the sanscrit of 200 years earlier was holy. Many modern English grammarians seem to think that it's the "end" of the English language, because it's changing and isn't the same as the English of Shakespeare or of the Victorian age. Languages change. That's just the way things are. There is nothing "holy" about the words "thou", "thee", the verb ending "-est", or any old words. Words are nothing more than sounds. Humans analyze these sounds for their own meanings. Which is why people argue over the meanings of words or why words change in meaning or why there are so many languages. A complicated language is not superior to a "simple" language. Some old linguistics argued that European languages were superior and more advanced than Asian or African languages. This, of course, is nonsense.

I didn't say that "ass" was correct and "arse" was wrong. I said that they are two completely different words. Besides if you try to read English from 1200, you will understand very little. Go back to 900 AD when Beowulf was written and you won't understand one single word.

I seriously doubt that book would change my perspective (I own several books on slang/curse words/etc. etymology and I have my own opinions on such things). For one thing, there is nothing "wrong" or "dirty" or "evil" behind any word. The only evil comes from the intention and attitude of the speaker. 

I know it was joke, which is why I had the little eye-rolling thing and said that I'm probably the only guy who notices these things (and cares about them).


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Eric... go out and get _reaaaaally_ drunk. Please. 

(Good points, BTW. I couldn't have said it better myself. Word etymology and language history is a little interest of mine, too  )

Now we need Drew to chime in.


----------



## Naren

The Dark Wolf said:


> Eric... go out and get _reaaaaally_ drunk. Please.



I did that last night.  I went to Narita with Yuka. First we went to Watami, where I had 3 beers and 2 mixed drinks (as well as a bunch of food), then we went to Hana no Mai and I had 3 beers and 3 mixed drinks. Then we went to Shidax Karaoke where I had 2 mixed drinks (as well as sung Iron Maiden, Slayer, Megadeth, X Japan, Hide, Slipknot, etc.). Then we went to the convenience store, bought some more beer, went to the hotel room (around 4am) and stuff.

If you meant that comment because my post seemed so serious, it's just that linguistics, etymology, translation, and such are big interests of mine and have been for a long time, duuuude. I probably come off as a linguist/grammar nerd or something.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Naren said:


> If you meant that comment because my post seemed so serious, it's just that linguistics, etymology, translation, and such are big interests of mine and have been for a long time, duuuude. I probably come off as a linguist/grammar nerd or something.


Noooooo... say it ain't so, dude! 

Well, you're an English teacher, translater, and writer, so shit... it makes sense. I myself have a philosophy that deep universal human truths are locked within language, and knowing the roots of terms can be like digging up buried treasures of wisdom. And stuff.


----------



## metalfiend666

Wow, I never imagined I'd spawn that lot from my comment!

Naren - the book isn't solely about profanity, but the English langauge as a whole. But the chapter on profanity is the funniest and makes the reader realise [yes, it's "ise" here] how stupid the whole idea is.


----------



## Naren

metalfiend666 said:


> Naren - the book isn't solely about profanity, but the English langauge as a whole. But the chapter on profanity is the funniest and makes the reader realise [yes, it's "ise" here] how stupid the whole idea is.



Yeah. I was a double major in "English" and "Japanese", which basically means I had to take a lot of Linguistics classes (which I quite enjoyed). I remember one of my textbooks had an entire chapter on profanity, taboo, etc. And it used examples all around the world and some examples were very strange.

You don't need to tell me it's spelled "realise" over there. Telling me so infers that I don't already know that. Or that I'm going to tell you that you spelled it wrong. Don't forget that I am an English teacher  (and translator). I'm sure that any American that has graduated from high school knows at least the basic differences in American and British spelling (color/colour, gray/grey, realize/realise, etc. etc.). Besides, I've read over 100 novels by British authors by now. Hell, I probably know British spelling better than your average Brit.


----------



## Naren

The Dark Wolf said:


> I myself have a philosophy that deep universal human truths are locked within language, and knowing the roots of terms can be like digging up buried treasures of wisdom. And stuff.



Agree 100%


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Naren said:


> Agree 100%


Really? Interesting... I had only glimpses that others felt this way.


----------



## metalfiend666

Naren said:


> Yeah. I was a double major in "English" and "Japanese", which basically means I had to take a lot of Linguistics classes (which I quite enjoyed). I remember one of my textbooks had an entire chapter on profanity, taboo, etc. And it used examples all around the world and some examples were very strange.
> 
> You don't need to tell me it's spelled "realise" over there. Telling me so infers that I don't already know that. Or that I'm going to tell you that you spelled it wrong. Don't forget that I am an English teacher  (and translator). I'm sure that any American that has graduated from high school knows at least the basic differences in American and British spelling (color/colour, gray/grey, realize/realise, etc. etc.). Besides, I've read over 100 novels by British authors by now. Hell, I probably know British spelling better than your average Brit.


I didn't mean to insult you in any way, and apologise if I did. I just have a sarcastic streak to my nature that I guess doesn't come accross too well written down.

I don't doubt you can spell better than a lot of Brits. Are you familier with text speak? Well a lot of kids are starting to spell like that in real life too. Not good for the future really. I know languages change, but I think that's a step too far and I personally find it a lot harder to read.


----------



## Naren

The Dark Wolf said:


> Really? Interesting... I had only glimpses that others felt this way.



I believe that language in a technical sense is only meaningless sounds. But human cultures have assigned those sounds meanings. Therefore all meaning is stored within humans themselves and we use this complicated system to convey things. Written language is nothing more than meaningless marks on paper. But we assign these symbols with meanings and thus can communicate. One good example of this is that modern English spelling (both American and British) does not reflect the way modern English is spoken. It reflects the way English was spoken hundreds of years ago. For example, the word "knight" is spelled EXACTLY the way it was pronounced 700 years ago. Every single letter was pronounced "k" "ni" "g" "hh" "t" - sounded kind of like German. But now the word is pronounced with no "k", no "g", and no "h" - all that is left is the "n", the "i", and the "t" and the "i" now is the roll-syllable "ai" instead of the original "ih".

So, yeah, I agree with you, Bob. But I have my own extraneous thoughts surrounding that.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

metalfiend666 said:


> I didn't mean to insult you in any way, and apologise if I did. I just have a sarcastic streak to my nature that I guess doesn't come accross too well written down.


Eh. He's just funny like that


----------



## Naren

metalfiend666 said:


> I didn't mean to insult you in any way, and apologise if I did. I just have a sarcastic streak to my nature that I guess doesn't come accross too well written down.
> 
> I don't doubt you can spell better than a lot of Brits. Are you familier with text speak? Well a lot of kids are starting to spell like that in real life too. Not good for the future really. I know languages change, but I think that's a step too far and I personally find it a lot harder to read.



Yeah, I didn't think you meant to insult me. It's just that I've met quite a few British and Canadians who act as if the British way is the "correct" way to spell things and as if it's closer to the way it's pronounced (for my opinion on that, see the post I just did). And some act as if Americans don't know the way the British spell things or, even worse, think that the British are misspelling things. But that's just not true.

A kind of embarassing story, but... When I was in Junior high, I had a bad habit of using British spelling (kinda like HP Lovecraft, who was an American author in the 20's and 30's who spelled the British way). I did it mostly because over 90% of my favorite authors were British. So all the novels I read were in British spelling. So I think I can spell just as good as an Brit (when it comes down to it, there aren't too many differences in spelling). Now I spell everything the American way (because I'm an American and an American English teacher).

As for the text speak, I agree 100%. There is such a thing called "prescribed grammar" and a part of that is the written language. It is chosen by scholars and governments. When people just start leaving out letters and spelling things however the hell they want, it becomes chaos. 

Sorry if I came off a little harsh earlier. Didn't mean to.


----------



## Toshiro

Okay, this thread now officially has it all. Photos, arguements about metal, more photos, and a conversation about linguistics.


----------



## Naren

Toshiro said:


> Okay, this thread now offically has it all. Photos, arguements about metal, more photos, and a conversation about linguistics.



ha ha. I was just thinking that. Just earlier I went through the whole thread and saw the 3-4 page argument about metal near the beginning.

But, when people have something to say, I guess they just say it, whether it's arguments about metal, comments on photos, comments on hair, or a conversation about linguistics.


----------



## Sentient

Naren said:


> For example, the word "knight" is spelled EXACTLY the way it was pronounced 700 years ago. Every single letter was pronounced "k" "ni" "g" "hh" "t" - sounded kind of like German. But now the word is pronounced with no "k", no "g", and no "h" - all that is left is the "n", the "i", and the "t" and the "i" now is the roll-syllable "ai" instead of the original "ih".


I actually prefer the pronunciation "kuh-nig*'*-it", as utilized in the superb Monty Python flick .


----------



## Naren

Sentient said:


> I actually prefer the pronunciation "kuh-nig*'*-it", as utilized in the superb Monty Python flick .



"We're seeking the grail." "Uhm... We've already got one." "What?" "He says they've already got one."

That's a damn funny movie and a damn funny scene, but it's linguistically inaccurate (although closer than the current pronounciation).

Monty Python is awesome. I have 8 episodes of the show. I think the episodes from the first season are funnier than most of the movies.


----------



## metalfiend666

Naren said:


> Yeah, I didn't think you meant to insult me. It's just that I've met quite a few British and Canadians who act as if the British way is the "correct" way to spell things and as if it's closer to the way it's pronounced (for my opinion on that, see the post I just did). And some act as if Americans don't know the way the British spell things or, even worse, think that the British are misspelling things. But that's just not true.
> 
> A kind of embarassing story, but... When I was in Junior high, I had a bad habit of using British spelling (kinda like HP Lovecraft, who was an American author in the 20's and 30's who spelled the British way). I did it mostly because over 90% of my favorite authors were British. So all the novels I read were in British spelling. So I think I can spell just as good as an Brit (when it comes down to it, there aren't too many differences in spelling). Now I spell everything the American way (because I'm an American and an American English teacher).
> 
> As for the text speak, I agree 100%. There is such a thing called "prescribed grammar" and a part of that is the written language. It is chosen by scholars and governments. When people just start leaving out letters and spelling things however the hell they want, it becomes chaos.
> 
> Sorry if I came off a little harsh earlier. Didn't mean to.


At least we've cleared that up!

When I was in my first year at secondary school (11-12 years old, I'm afraid I have no idea what the equivalent US grade is), I had an American English teacher. We had to keep reminding her that we were in England and we spell things with u's and ise's and stuff.  

Ever seen "Little Briton"? Very funny UK show. The Vicky Pollard sketch is 100% accurate of the little scrotes round my way. "Yeah, but, no, but".


----------



## Drew

The Dark Wolf said:


> Now we need Drew to chime in.



Bettr late than never. *flexes*

Frankly, I love British slang. "Arse" has so much more character to it than "ass" - the later just feels dirty, while the former does so with style. It's like Monty Python, I guess; you can say anything with a British accent and it's funny (although, no disrespect to them, they'd probably be just as funny with a Russian accent, lol). I also find myself using "mate" and "bloke" a lot, a habit I picked up over at www.guitarwar.com because like half the site is British. 

I also catch myself using British vowels in spelling a lot - colour as opposed to color, etc. They both look about right to me, and if I'm not paying attention (i.e - most of the time) I use them interchangeably. 

Either way you look at it, though, "ah-loo-MIN-eee-um" is just retarded.


----------



## D-EJ915

Well, if you want to be brash and rude, nothing gets the point across like calling somebody an asshole, it's just so rough.


----------



## Chris

Post more pics and stop bitching, you assholes!


----------



## D-EJ915

I'll have a camera this weekend...but no guitar...maybe I can bring it back with me...


----------



## thedownside

me and my dean mlx7


----------



## nyck

my friend has the 6 string version of that. cool axe


----------



## Shawn

thedownside said:


> me and my dean mlx7


Cool pic.


----------



## thedownside

thanks! my ibanez is easier to play (i've got small hands and use massive strings) but it's just not the same as the Dean... it's by far the best guitar i've ever held


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Downside, that picture is MAF, dude... 

*METAL AS FUCK!*


----------



## metalfiend666

thedownside said:


> me and my dean mlx7


I had one of those as my first 7. I found the pickups to be really muddy, but that's not uncommon in that price range. The big thing that bugged me with it was it's the most neck heavy guitar I've ever played. As soon as I let go of the neck the headstock was by my ankles.

Looks SERIOUSLY cool though


----------



## thedownside

metalfiend666 said:


> I had one of those as my first 7. I found the pickups to be really muddy, but that's not uncommon in that price range. The big thing that bugged me with it was it's the most neck heavy guitar I've ever played. As soon as I let go of the neck the headstock was by my ankles.
> 
> Looks SERIOUSLY cool though




Yeah, sometimes i find them a bit muddy, not too bad threw the randall half stack as compared to a few other amp set ups i've had. pups will be changed at some point, but they are way better than the gio's ones, so they'll get swapped first. and it's super neck heavy, but it's also got huge tone, so i can deal with it


----------



## The Dark Wolf

The picture- metal  

Neck-heavy guitars- not metal


----------



## jakeskylyr

jakeskylyr said:


> With that in mind, I DO need to get some good pics of how long my hair is now. It's getting to that "yeah right" point
> 
> I didn't think about being in "the running" for that title here... till now I guess!


 I wonder how I fare:






Here's to pictures that make you look psycho


----------



## Chris

How's this for metal, motherfuckers!


----------



## Naren

jakeskylyr said:


> I wonder how I fare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to pictures that make you look psycho



Damn. That is some long hair.



Chris said:


> How's this for metal, motherfuckers!



Sorry, Chris. But, that doesn't strike me as metal at all. What, with the surroundings and all - and the crossed legs. Dunno, but middle finger does not necessarily = metal.  I think you're metal, dude, just not that pic. Especially with the house you're in. Looks more like the intro to masterpiece theater with a pissed off host.


----------



## Scott

The combination of slippers and no socks makes him metal  

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Chris

> Sorry, Chris. But, that doesn't strike me as metal at all. What, with the surroundings and all - and the crossed legs. Dunno, but middle finger does not necessarily = metal. I think you're metal, dude, just not that pic. Especially with the house you're in. Looks more like the intro to masterpiece theater with a pissed off host.



I love you man, but I think you totally missed my sarcasm. 



Scott said:


> The combination of slippers and no socks makes him metal



Fucking aye right. Now, where's my pipe and smoking jacket?


----------



## Chris

> Especially with the house you're in. Looks more like the intro to masterpiece theater with a pissed off host.



 That's my living room!


----------



## Donnie

Som' bitch, Jake! That's some long hair! 

And btw, Chris has his ax and some pussy in the pic. How much more metal do you need!


----------



## Chris

If you zoom in on my fish tank, one of the fish is pissed off. And listening to 'Priest. And if you zoom in on that painting, the boat is actually captained by Jon Oliva, and they're mowing down the entire lineup of Green Day whilst Dee Snyder urinates acid off of the stern onto Beyonce. I mean, fuck, you can't see that?


----------



## Donnie

Fuckin' A!


----------



## Naren

Chris said:


> If you zoom in on my fish tank, one of the fish is pissed off. And listening to 'Priest. And if you zoom in on that painting, the boat is actually captained by Jon Oliva, and they're mowing down the entire lineup of Green Day whilst Dee Snyder urinates acid off of the stern onto Beyonce. I mean, fuck, you can't see that?



Well, dude, I mean "you're not metal", but that painting sure is. I mean - with Scorpions playing "Rocked You Like A Hurricane" on deck, while Aleister Crowley is sacrificing his niece to Satan (while listening to Slayer). And Jimmy Page giving the metal sign and laughing Ozzy-style for three hours straight...

Yeah, but the Masterpiece Theater aspect just kinda unevenly changes the metal balance...


----------



## Metal Ken

Jake - I'm about afoot or so behind you hair wise ;p 

Chris - Whats the name on that badass pirate vessel ? S.S. Satanica?


----------



## cockandball

me and ibanez rg1077xl






me and esp ltd sc-607b





\M/


----------



## Naren

cockandball said:


> me and ibanez rg1077xl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \M/



Those are some pretty metal fans you got there.


----------



## SevenatoR

Chris said:


> How's this for metal, motherfuckers!



I read this as: "What? You don't like Rime of the Ancient Mariner? I bet you don't like Maiden at all...so...fuckoff"


----------



## bcjackson7

HateBreeder said:


> I will Experience this as a seven string. One of my co-workers placed an order for the only 7 string kellystar ever about 4 months ago. It should be here in November or December.




yeah it's been 10 months by now, and it was changed to a 6 string after i made up my mind,(i already have 2 7's).It will be here in january,and i''l be the first one to have a usa/custom shop kellystar !!!i know they only built 1 for namm 2000 or 2001 but the model never made it to production .so i'll pretty much be the only one to have one of these.you guys better not copy me...!!!.
meanwhile here's my metal picture with my jackson custom shop diamondplated king v.the guitar speaks for itself..


----------



## goth_fiend




----------



## D-EJ915

bcjackson7 said:


> meanwhile here's my metal picture with my jackson custom shop diamondplated king v.the guitar speaks for itself..


THe most fucking metal guitar ever.


----------



## Roland777

goth_fiend wins thread. For now.


----------



## Chris

goth_fiend said:


>



That's friggin' badass.


----------



## Shannon

Pansies! I've got all y'all beat! You have to be pretty fuckin' METAL to play a Hello Kitty guitar! 

 *I RULE YOU ALL!*


----------



## Shannon

Chris said:


> How's this for metal, motherfuckers!



Yeah, that is pretty metal. It takes some serious balls to visit the dentist office. At least you can pet that kitty while you wait.


----------



## goth_fiend

Shannon said:


> Pansies! I've got all y'all beat! You have to be pretty fuckin' METAL to play a Hello Kitty guitar!
> 
> *I RULE YOU ALL!*




now that would be metal as fuck if it wasnt photoshopped


----------



## Naren

Shannon said:


> Pansies! I've got all y'all beat! You have to be pretty fuckin' METAL to play a Hello Kitty guitar!
> 
> *I RULE YOU ALL!*



Is that a pickup-less guitar, Shannon? Or does the Hello Kitty face act as a pickup?


----------



## Sentient

Wow, goth_fiend's pic is superb. That's just an incredibly great picture, dude.

After seeing the other funny thread about the Hello Kitty guitar, I laughed out loud when I later saw it perfectly Photoshopped into Shannon's pic. Beautiful piece of editing, dude. That was too fuckin' funny.

Also loved the comments that Chris' pic has gotten, especially the Rime of the Ancient Mariner comment, and the bit about that being a dentist's office... lol

This is a hilarious thread. You guys are a riot.


----------



## Chris

Naren said:


> Is that a pickup-less guitar, Shannon? Or does the Hello Kitty face act as a pickup?



Shannon is so metal, he doesn't even need pickups.


----------



## Naren

Chris said:


> Shannon is so metal, he doesn't even need pickups.



hahahaha. Shit, I'm so metal, I don't even need strings.


----------



## bengizz

I can´t find any better...and I do have some serious metal pics


----------



## D-EJ915

Naren said:


> Is that a pickup-less guitar, Shannon? Or does the Hello Kitty face act as a pickup?


Pickup's right above the eye.


----------



## D-EJ915

I don't know why my V looks so small:









and the weird face...


----------



## bostjan

this one's pretty old, but i sure as hell get a kick out of the corny-ass handlebar moustache and the led zep t-shirt.


----------



## Donnie

The stache itself is more metal than everyone one here put together!  That, my friend, is bad ass!


----------



## Shawn

bostjan said:


> this one's pretty old, but i sure as hell get a kick out of the corny-ass handlebar moustache and the led zep t-shirt.


I like that Mockingbird 7.


----------



## goth_fiend

well its not a 7, but I think this counts as more then metal


----------



## metalfiend666

goth_fiend said:


> well its not a 7, but I think this counts as more then metal


Holy Fuck!!! What is that evil beast? I want one!


----------



## goth_fiend

moser custom shop Bastard Vi, makes bc rich's look like les pauls and strats dont ya think?


----------



## Roland777

It's still missing a string.


----------



## Naren

That thing looks demonic, goth fiend. Sweet looking guitar. Unfortunately the title of this thread is "Post your most 'Metal' pic of yourself and your *7*!!!"


----------



## nikt

most metal is the playboy bunny on the strap 

sweet guitar!!


----------



## metalfiend666

goth_fiend said:


> moser custom shop Bastard Vi, makes bc rich's look like les pauls and strats dont ya think?


The top of the headstocks a bit strange, but everything else looks very cool. That'd look evil painted pink with a "Hello Kitty" graphic. Your next guitar maybe Shannon?


----------



## noodles

bostjan said:


>



Arrrr...you best not be touching me guitar, matey, or I'll keel haul yer ass, arrr.


----------



## Mark. A

Sephiroth000 said:


> I guess it's time...



OMFG!

JP!


----------



## 7stringninja

Metal!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

noodles said:


> Arrrr...you best not be touching me guitar, matey, or I'll keel haul yer ass, arrr.


----------



## D-EJ915

wtf lefty, nice, an LTD though


----------



## 7stringninja

D-EJ915 said:


> wtf lefty, nice, an LTD though



I don't have many options  

Hehe


----------



## kentheterrible

This has to be the most metal on here!


----------



## D-EJ915

Nice multi-coloured hair


----------



## kentheterrible

just hair bleach no colors added. the blonde is gone now but i still thinks it's a killer pic. rock on.


----------



## zimbloth

I just read through this entire thread, great stuff. Wait till I get a pic of me rocking out at a show with a velociraptor mask and my custom 7-string... the ownage will most definitely ensue.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

Division has some metal pic's at this link:

http://www.thinkroot.com/photo/clients/metalcrusade_jj_01212006/menu.html#

Click "Division". The photos were taken by m.w.h.gong, and this is his site.

Mike's headbanging pick is about as metal as it gets.

Here's me, being a tard with the h207 Mike sold me


----------



## Chris

kentheterrible said:


> This has to be the most metal on here!



More pics of that guitar at once!


----------



## D-EJ915

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Division has some metal pic's at this link:
> 
> http://www.thinkroot.com/photo/clients/metalcrusade_jj_01212006/menu.html#
> 
> Click "Division". The photos were taken by m.w.h.gong, and this is his site.
> 
> Mike's headbanging pick is about as metal as it gets.
> 
> Here's me, being a tard with the h207 Mike sold me


w00t, V and 207, us biotches have to stick together hahaha.


----------



## D-EJ915

I just felt like taking some shots...so in the spirit of the above-posted picture:






And then there is this one, which completely owns all the others:






Hahahaha, I look like a corpse in that bottom pic.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

scary


----------



## Roland777

That T-shirt kicks ass, D-EJ915.


----------



## Chris

Roland777 said:


> That T-shirt kicks ass, D-EJ915.



Damnit, I was about to post that exact same sentiment.


----------



## Leon




----------



## Chris

Yeah yeah, it's a six.


----------



## Chris

King of dark pics and video that I am, these are from recording the other night. Not only am I wearing an ss.org shirt, but my laptop (which was running nuendo) just so happened to be on ss.org. 

Also, coffee is true as fuck.


----------



## D-EJ915

Chris said:


> Damnit, I was about to post that exact same sentiment.


The hair kicks ass too, I don't look particularly good in it but the hair just owns. hahaha


----------



## kentheterrible

I'm working on the pics of my blue s7. I swear Chris it's coming.


----------



## Leon

Chris, are you growing a goatee, or is that just your metal face?


----------



## D-EJ915

Leon said:


>


Cincinatti fan?


----------



## 7stringninja

D-EJ915 said:


> I just felt like taking some shots...so in the spirit of the above-posted picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there is this one, which completely owns all the others:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, I look like a corpse in that bottom pic.




207 + V = HOT SEX

I am a fellow 207 owner (M though, not H) and I've lusted over V's for as long as I can remember. 

I have a CAD drawing I made of a lefty V-7 that I'm thinking about having made. I haven't decided yet though...


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

thats so damn metal... actully its the only one that looks half decent... and yeah its a 6, but i love it


----------



## D-EJ915

7stringninja said:


> 207 + V = HOT SEX
> 
> I am a fellow 207 owner (M though, not H) and I've lusted over V's for as long as I can remember.
> 
> I have a CAD drawing I made of a lefty V-7 that I'm thinking about having made. I haven't decided yet though...


Sounds sweet dude.

and IBZ fanboy, those JS models are awesome so don't worry, lol.


----------



## LordOVchaoS




----------



## D-EJ915

What's that guitar in the last 7?


----------



## eleven59

I love that MF, and I want it. I've been lusting over the F-series 6 and 7-strings a lot lately.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

D-EJ915 said:


> What's that guitar in the last 7?



That's a Halo BH-VII.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

eleven59 said:


> I love that MF, and I want it. I've been lusting over the F-series 6 and 7-strings a lot lately.



YOU CAN'T HAVE IT!!! I think I may have had it for sale for a day on here but I quickly changed my mind. It's the only 7 I couldn't talk myself into selling when I was getting rid of all of my guitars to get my UV.


----------



## eleven59

LordOVchaoS said:


> YOU CAN'T HAVE IT!!! I think I may have had it for sale for a day on here but I quickly changed my mind. It's the only 7 I couldn't talk myself into selling when I was getting rid of all of my guitars to get my UV.


There's one on ebay that I lost a staring competition with earlier  I wish I had money...soon hopefully.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

eleven59 said:


> There's one on ebay that I lost a staring competition with earlier  I wish I had money...soon hopefully.



They are purdy... in a "most sinister looking guitar in the world" kind of way. Funny part is they are selling for more now than I bought mone for new. I paid $400 for it


----------



## D-EJ915

The prices for those things always go up to some ridiculous amount.


----------



## Elysian

from my website...


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

D-EJ915 said:


> and IBZ fanboy, those JS models are awesome so don't worry, lol.


ha thanks man


----------



## metalfiend666

Elysian said:


> from my website...


 
Cool pics.


----------



## telecaster90




----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

telecaster90 said:


>


damn thats metal


----------



## Roland777

Seconded @ telecaster.


----------



## METAL_ZONE




----------



## D-EJ915

^ that pic really makes the neck look long, lol.


----------



## Jesse

Im slowly getting metal-er. Even if Im not, my amp is soooo metal.


----------



## noodles

Jesse, you must post a review of that amp. I've never heard one before.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Hey new here first post, some MetUl pics of me with my ibanez 7620
Safe

One with 6 string, rest with 7


----------



## Chris

Right on! Welcome.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Chris said:


> Right on! Welcome.



Cheers man, been lurking these forums for a while but signed up to so many forums before i was like, eh cant be arsed, but finally signed up. Been looking over those pics of the interceptor for a while  Major gas damnit.


----------



## D-EJ915

Nice HL2 shirt, I have to shrink mine sometime...XL is kind of big on people my size lol.


----------



## jaydik

Only 6, but metal no doubt.


----------



## Thomas777

there we go 

a small one and a big one attached

I'm thomas btw


----------



## metalfiend666

Thomas777 said:


> there we go
> 
> a small one and a big one attached
> 
> I'm thomas btw


 
That's some serious headbanging


----------



## Parka Dez

They arent seven ( sorrrrrrryyyyy ) but they are fairly metal.


----------



## Chris

I love that RG.


----------



## D-EJ915

^^^^ you look pretty fucking evil in that pic, dude.


----------



## Parka Dez

Haha, yeah i do look pretty evil, mainly cus my eye is fuzzled up.

Thanks for the comment Chris, it is my pride. I piss off the other guitarist in my band so much. He is a lefty and really wants something very similar. I suppose you would considering all the lefties i know ( my brother and the other guitarist.....well not that many ) but they all have the same Ibanez. Serves them right.....


----------



## bostjan

haha serves him *right* .... get it, *right* :eyeroll:

they seriously should make more production lefties, though. it's always been a kind of crusade of mine, even though i play guitar right handed, and michael angelo batio pisses me off.


----------



## METAL_ZONE

Half-Life 2 is really fuckin metal


----------



## rusha

I playing on my guitar


----------



## rusha

I too


----------



## bostjan

Privyet!


----------



## anarchistwar

jamming with myself for my friends.........i don't know if it's metal but it's a 7!!


----------



## Jesse

anarchistwar said:


> jamming with myself for my friends.........i don't know if it's metal but it's a 7!!




nice pic.. but you nedd strap locks dude!!!


----------



## noodles

Nothing like some guitar harmony, right out front, Maiden style.


----------



## eaeolian

noodles said:


> Nothing like some guitar harmony, right out front, Maiden style.



If that's when I think it was, I had just been doing head spins, and I'm trying not to fall off the stage.


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> If that's when I think it was, I had just been doing head spins, and I'm trying not to fall off the stage.



I'm almost positive it was the solo section to "Tapping the Vein".

I really wish he had gotten some pics of us all running around in the crowd, going nuts.


----------



## D-EJ915

Cool pic but it looks like there's nobody there except for the one lady.


----------



## Leon

D-EJ915 said:


> Cool pic but it looks like there's nobody there except for the one lady.


...a lady with a nice ass


----------



## D-EJ915

Leon said:


> ...a lady with a nice ass


I was talking to my friend Jim once and my other friend Mike walked by and then later he told us that he thought I was a chick and checked me out, we were all like O____________________X


----------



## Metal Ken

noodles said:


> I'm almost positive it was the solo section to "Tapping the Vein".
> 
> I really wish he had gotten some pics of us all running around in the crowd, going nuts.




Sodom cover ?


----------



## Magnolia

bostjan said:


> haha serves him *right* .... get it, *right* :eyeroll:
> 
> they seriously should make more production lefties, though. it's always been a kind of crusade of mine, even though i play guitar right handed, and michael angelo batio pisses me off.



Yeah, I think about one in 10 people are supposed to be left-handed... But sometimes, I'll go into a guitar shop, and they'll have, say, 50 guitars on the wall, and not a SINGLE ONE is a lefty.

Then the dude'll come over and be like "you wanna try that one out?"... And I have to say "I'd like to, but I can't". (Even though I can play right-handed guitars REASONABLY well upside-down.) And then I run out of the store screaming and/or crying.


----------



## metalfiend666

noodles said:


> Nothing like some guitar harmony, right out front, Maiden style.


 
 That pic makes you look like a dwarf (as in under 4' tall) and Mike look like a giant! And wow, is that a big audience!


----------



## eaeolian

metalfiend666 said:


> That pic makes you look like a dwarf (as in under 4' tall) and Mike look like a giant! And wow, is that a big audience!



The entire audience was behind Andrew when he took this, because it was so freakin' loud. 

Oh, and Dave IS a dwarf. There's a Stonehenge moument behind him. 



Metal Ken said:


> Sodom cover ?



No, we have an original called that - although it's an interesting thought... 



noodles said:


> I'm almost positive it was the solo section to "Tapping the Vein".
> 
> I really wish he had gotten some pics of us all running around in the crowd, going nuts.



I think my hand's in the wrong position for it to be that. I suspect it's "Hunt".


----------



## metalfiend666

eaeolian said:


> Oh, and Dave IS a dwarf. There's a Stonehenge moument behind him.


 
Spinal Tap!

I guess your amps go to 11 then?


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

noodles said:


> Nothing like some guitar harmony, right out front, Maiden style.




Your drummer has sexy legs


----------



## eaeolian

metalfiend666 said:


> Spinal Tap!
> 
> I guess your amps go to 11 then?



That night, they apparently went to 20. Everyone said it sounded really good, but it was insanely loud.

Lish - the aforementioned lady - has already been deafend by us over the years, so she didn't notice.


----------



## noodles

metalfiend666 said:


> That pic makes you look like a dwarf (as in under 4' tall) and Mike look like a giant! And wow, is that a big audience!



I'm 5'7", and Mike is over 6'. I've always been the shortest guy in every band I've been in, just like guys named Randy, Dime, and Angus.


----------



## metalfiend666

eaeolian said:


> That night, they apparently went to 20. Everyone said it sounded really good, but it was insanely loud.


 
I was perfectly happy with my Velocity 120 until I bought the AJ-397 from 7DT. He happened to mention that Rivera made a 160W _*per side*_ power amp that can be had for very little money. I now want one bad, so I can deafen everyone in a 10 mile radius.


----------



## noodles

metalfiend666 said:


> I was perfectly happy with my Velocity 120 until I bought the AJ-397 from 7DT. He happened to mention that Rivera made a 160W _*per side*_ power amp that can be had for very little money. I now want one bad, so I can deafen everyone in a 10 mile radius.



I was sitting at about 11:00 on the master volume (the RK is 100w), and I'm sure Mike's Triple (150w) was less than that. If we turned up more, we wouldn't have needed the PA. You really don't need 160x2.


----------



## metalfiend666

noodles said:


> I'm 5'7", and Mike is over 6'. I've always been the shortest guy in every band I've been in, just like guys named Randy, Dime, and Angus.


 
I'm made to look like a dwarf by the other guitarist in my band too. I'm 5'10", he's 6'4" and he spikes his hair. I think I need some platform New Rocks or Swears.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Leon said:


> ...a lady with a nice ass


You must have either A) some Superman type vision, or B) a terrific imagination.

How can you tell from that pic? There isn't even a _hint_ of a cheek.


----------



## metalfiend666

noodles said:


> I was sitting at about 11:00 on the master volume (the RK is 100w), and I'm sure Mike's Triple (150w) was less than that). If we turned up more, we wouldn't have needed the PA. You really don't need 160x2.


 
I know I don't _*need*_ it, I have plenty of head room from the Velocity as it never goes above 3/4 volume. It's one (or 50!) louder though, isn't it?


----------



## noodles

I *like* being thought of as the crazy dwarf with the guitar. When you're my height, you either learn to be confident about it (Randy Rhoads), or you become a miserable addict with a Napolean complex (Pete Willis). Being that I don't enjoy getting kicked out of bands and being constantly angry about something I have no control of, I have learned to live with it and be happy. 

Plus, if it bothers you, the number of short jokes go up by a factor of five. Especially in Division, because we're just brutal to one another.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

noodles said:


> I *like* being thought of as the crazy dwarf with the guitar.


 You continually go up in my estimation, dude.

Although you're still an asshole!


----------



## eaeolian

noodles said:


> I was sitting at about 11:00 on the master volume (the RK is 100w), and I'm sure Mike's Triple (150w) was less than that). If we turned up more, we wouldn't have needed the PA. You really don't need 160x2.



About the same, actually - maybe 10:30. I've had the amp over halfway once, and Matt and I about deafend our old drummer at that show - but the amps sounded AWESOME. Makes me think about buying a Hot Plate...


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

noodles said:


> Especially in Division, because we're just brutal to one another.



Noodles likes it rough


----------



## noodles

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Noodles likes it rough



[sign]See what I mean?[/sign]


----------



## eaeolian

The Dark Wolf said:


> Although you're still an asshole!



Well, duh. He's in Division. It's a requirement.


----------



## metalfiend666

noodles said:


> I *like* being thought of as the crazy dwarf with the guitar. When you're my height, you either learn to be confident about it (Randy Rhoads), or you become a miserable addict with a Napolean complex (Pete Willis). Being that I don't enjoy getting kicked out of bands and being constantly angry about something I have no control of, I have learned to live with it and be happy.
> 
> Plus, if it bothers you, the number of short jokes go up by a factor of five. Especially in Division, because we're just brutal to one another.


 
I get a similar beating on in my band, but because I'm the only one with long hair, not because of my height. And we're _*seriously*_ brutal to each other too.


----------



## noodles

metalfiend666 said:


> I get a similar beating on in my band, but because I'm the only one with long hair, not because of my height.



I'm the only one in the band without long hair (or hair at all, for that matter). So, I get all the bald jokes, plus all the short jokes, plus all the new guy jokes. I think there were three guys ahead of me for the job, but they all went home crying to their mommies.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

eaeolian said:


> Well, duh. He's in Division. It's a requirement.


I knew there was a reason I liked you bastards.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

noodles said:


> I think there were three guys ahead of me for the job, but they all went home crying to their mommies.



Ouch  

It's funny - i'm the youngest, but our bassist get's all the youngster jokes.

I get the gay jokes (as you can tell by the majority of my worthless posts on the forum ) and the asian jokes.

cleverly termed "gaysian".


----------



## metalfiend666

noodles said:


> I'm the only one in the band without long hair (or hair at all, for that matter). So, I get all the bald jokes, plus all the short jokes, plus all the new guy jokes. I think there were three guys ahead of me for the job, but they all went home crying to their mommies.


 
 Our singer looks suspiciously like he's thinning. He claims his hair's just thin until it gets long. Until he grows his hair long again (which isn't gonna happen) the baldy jokes will continue.

Noodles = tough arse motherfucker.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

metalfiend666 said:


> Noodles = tough arse motherfucker.



"tough" = "Callused"


----------



## eaeolian

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> I get the gay jokes (as you can tell by the majority of my worthless posts on the forum ) and the asian jokes.
> 
> cleverly termed "gaysian".



Just remember - YOU started both of those.

"If you're with a guy, and you're thinking about another guy..."



metalfiend666 said:


> Our singer looks suspiciously like he's thinning. He claims his hair's just thin until it gets long. Until he grows his hair long again (which isn't gonna happen) the baldy jokes will continue.
> 
> Noodles = tough arse motherfucker.




Our original singer had the Devin Townsend Skullet. The balance in Division is now restored.


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> Our original singer had the Devin Townsend Skullet.



Which our current dwarf guitarist will never sport. I don't get Devin...


----------



## metalfiend666

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> "tough" = "Callused"


 
Ooh... nasty! I didn't realise you were that hard on him.



eaeolian said:


> Our original singer had the Devin Townsend Skullet.


 
Nice. Not many people can carry that off. Devin manages it as he's so loopy  . The only other guy I can think of who can pull it off is a British comedian called Bill Bailey.


----------



## noodles

metalfiend666 said:


> The only other guy I can think of who can pull it off is a British comedian called Bill Bailey.



It must be a comedian thing, since Galager and Stephen Wright pulled it off, too.


----------



## Akrin

I'm too skinny to be metal.  


On the other hand, at least my guitar strap is (quite literally) metal


----------



## bostjan

Akrin said:


> I'm too skinny to be metal.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, at least my guitar strap is (quite literally) metal



Nice tshirt.

Nice guitar.

Eat a sandwich! j/k


----------



## Jesse

bostjan said:


> Nice tshirt.
> 
> Nice guitar.
> 
> Eat a sandwich! j/k




or a few cakes, jesus


----------



## D-EJ915

Skinny people rock!! \m/ *needs to go on a diet* O____O


----------



## shredfreak

oh well, here i go






Got some new pics coming when i do vocals aswell and there's a vid online of it but the sound quality is pretty crap so. http://users.pandora.be/frontline/stillonline/videof.html just click on angor pectoris and u'll get there. srry for the poor stage presense, was either me doing vocals r cancelling the show so ...


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

nice pants LOL


----------



## CL7

awesome video shredfreak...just wondering, how do you get your vocals to sound like that, what's your technique?


----------



## zultone




----------



## D-EJ915

Haha sweet \m/


----------



## Guitarholic

Here goes...


----------



## D-EJ915

^ rofl, your UV should have had a diamond-plate pickguard on it too XD


----------



## metalfiend666

Guitarholic said:


> Here goes...


 
Two Rectifiers? Isn't that overkill?


----------



## eleven59

metalfiend666 said:


> Two Rectifiers? Isn't that overkill?


I want to say yes, but that it's not necessarily a bad thing


----------



## Guitarholic

Well, I only use the bottom one. It´s a Triple Recto. The Dual on top
is just for backup. 
Right now I´m using the Line6 Vetta Head in live situations. Very cool
amp! And much less to carry  

I´ve also just sold my last 6string (an Ibanez Jem90th). Its just that 6string
necks feel so small, like if it´s a guitar made for little children. Now I´m only playing with my Universe, a Custom Saber 7 (with EMG707) and a RG7321 (with EMG81/7 and EMG707). That just killz! Although I´ve always wanted to have a Caparison Guitar. There´ll be Caparison 7string guitars available in April or May I think. What do you guys think about them?

I´m also thinking about getting a Krank amp. My alltime fav band 
Nevermore, they´re playing them. Anybody got one? Any oppinions?
Heard they rated their own amps at Harmony Centrals and got kicked...
kinda stupid!

Thanx you guys!


----------



## Donnie

Guitarholic said:


> Right now I´m using the Line6 Vetta Head in live situations. Very cool
> amp! And much less to carry.


Nice.  I've got one for gigs and the Vetta combo for home practice.

As for Kranks, there are some threads around here about them. If you search around you'll find some varying oppinions on them. I, for one, don't like the way they sound.


----------



## Shawn

Nice to see this thread still alive and kickin', it is probably the best thread on this forum. Here are more recent pics of me, enjoy.


----------



## Mark. A

Is that a 7620?

or did you mod your UV?


----------



## Shawn

Mark. A said:


> Is that a 7620?
> 
> or did you mod your UV?


it's a 7620. More pics and story on it- www.shawncastonguay.com/rg7620.html well, the story on it is on my homepage.


----------



## Mark. A

Dayum, looks might hot.

What mods have you done to it?


----------



## Shawn

Thanks. 2 white blazes, custom knobs, white 5-way tip, paint job and that is it.

Actually, it is the only 7 I own that is equipped with 10s, the rest of 'em are equipped with 9s.

It was my first 7 too, bought it in '98 and it has never let me down since.


----------



## Mark. A

Shawn said:


> Thanks. 2 white blazes, custom knobs, white 5-way tip, paint job and that is it.
> 
> Actually, it is the only 7 I own that is equipped with 10s, the rest of 'em are equipped with 9s.
> 
> It was my first 7 too, bought it in '98 and it has never let me down since.



That's Ibanez for ya eh

How did you get the paint job done? That's the same as what I'm going for with my ESP M307, but maybe a bit sparklier(is that a word, lol).


----------



## Shawn

I had a friend who works in a body shop paint it. It is arctic white.


----------



## Naren

Sweet guitar, Shawn. And cool pics, too.


----------



## sethh

Schecter berfore it got customized and me during my emocore band period


----------



## Shikaru

Haven't posted in this thread until now, as I haven't had any even remotely metal pictures of me, this one of me rockin the mic mid-growl/scream seems fairly metal though, apart from the pure white trainers


----------



## Shawn

Naren said:


> Sweet guitar, Shawn. And cool pics, too.


Thanks, Naren. 

Cool pics, guys. ^


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

Guitarholic said:


> Here goes...


why dont you have 4 mesa cabs? you just arnt metal are you!


----------



## zultone

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v169/zultone/fukyu/10c9215e.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v169/zultone/fukyu/505fe5bd.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915

I see the hair's red now, sweet haha.


----------



## bostjan

Very cool picture. Did you have to superglue your hair?


----------



## zultone

bostjan said:


> Very cool picture. Did you have to superglue your hair?


Thanks.
 Naaah man, I use goats blood and my girlfriends jizz.


Kiddin', I use Tigi Hard Head mohawk gel


----------



## Shawn

zultone said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v169/zultone/fukyu/10c9215e.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v169/zultone/fukyu/505fe5bd.jpg


Nice hair.


----------



## dysfctn

Now that I'm allowed to post pics... (I've got the modded RG)


----------



## D-EJ915

badass pics dude \m/


----------



## metalfiend666

dysfctn said:


> Now that I'm allowed to post pics... (I've got the modded RG)


 
What model of RG is that?


----------



## Michael

7620


----------



## metalfiend666

Mawdyson said:


> 7620


 
Doh! It says in his stats! I didn't think to look accross at those, the middle pickup threw me.


----------



## dysfctn

metalfiend666 said:


> Doh! It says in his stats! I didn't think to look accross at those, the middle pickup threw me.



hehe

I always wanted a UV (until I bought one 6 days ago ) - so I had a Blaze single coil routed into the middle. The others are Blaze (neck) and Blaze Custom (bridge).

Now that I have my UV I'm thinking of modding the RG again. Fill the single and neck pup cavities, the tone knob hole, pup selector slot - and respray. Enter EMG707 and just a volume knob, black inlays and the headstock graphics removed... What ya's think? I reckon that would be metal as!


----------



## metalfiend666

dysfctn said:


> hehe
> 
> I always wanted a UV (until I bought one 6 days ago ) - so I had a Blaze single coil routed into the middle. The others are Blaze (neck) and Blaze Custom (bridge).
> 
> Now that I have my UV I'm thinking of modding the RG again. Fill the single and neck pup cavities, the tone knob hole, pup selector slot - and respray. Enter EMG707 and just a volume knob, black inlays and the headstock graphics removed... What ya's think? I reckon that would be metal as!


 
Old UV's are really nice. I played 7 Dying Tree's UV7BK and UV7PWH the other week and now want one very badly!

The only word of caution I'll say about your plans for the RG7620 is have you played a guitar with 707's before? From my personal experience (I own an RG7621 with EMG's) the distortion sounds are crushingly heavy but suffer from a lot of handling noise. You've got to be very clean with your playing as every touch of the strings is picked up. The other thing about them is the cleans. They're too clean for many peoples tastes, very sterile sounding.

If you think EMG's are your thing, go for it. If you've not played an EMG equipped 7 try one out first as you've got a lot of work planned there. You don't want to do it and then find you hate the EMG sound.


----------



## angryman

Here's a few



















Metal as Fuck!


----------



## dysfctn

Found a couple more:-










And these two are taken of the band I was in when we supported Machine Head in Sydney!!! (I'm on the far right)


----------



## Shawn

Cool pics, guys. 

that modded 7620 and that 1527 are nice guitars.


----------



## dysfctn

Thanks dude...

Well no more pics from me for a while I promise!

BTW:- The 7620 I have is now trashed from the days I was in that band (paint and body that is, the trem/pups/neck are all fine - rust free etc). It'd be worth nothing to sell now I'd say - it looks like something that's been used by Korn!


----------



## Chris

dysfctn said:


> Now that I'm allowed to post pics... (I've got the modded RG)



Those are fucking awesome.


----------



## D-EJ915

uhhhhh I want a 1527 so bad haha, thanks for making me want one more


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> uhhhhh I want a 1527 so bad haha, thanks for making me want one more



[ACTION=Naren]laughs at D-EJ915 and points at him, chuckling to himself.[/ACTION]


----------



## D-EJ915

Don't die there Naren, it wouldn't look good for us.

Just felt like taking a pic after seeing all these metal pics so here it is:

and Felix the Cat is awesome.


----------



## Shawn

D-EJ915 said:


> Don't die there Naren, it wouldn't look good for us.
> 
> Just felt like taking a pic after seeing all these metal pics so here it is:
> 
> and Felix the Cat is awesome.


Groovy hair, looks like it could be an afro. 

I love those H-207s...very nice guitar.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

damn your hair is awesome


----------



## Miss UV

Me, being "metal"


----------



## Michael

Damn your UV rocks!!


----------



## noodles

Mawdyson said:


> Damn your UV rocks!!



So does her playing.


----------



## Chris

And now, though you didn't think it was possible for me to one-up the pipe-and-slippers pic of me hangin' with the Rhime of the Ancient Mariner:


----------



## noodles

Is that a Bad Horsie 2 with the spring removed?


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

nice hat chris


----------



## Charlz




----------



## Shaman

Man, that Jackson of yours looks amazing!!

I guess I don't even have to ask "How does it play?"


----------



## Shawn

Chris said:


> And now, though you didn't think it was possible for me to one-up the pipe-and-slippers pic of me hangin' with the Rhime of the Ancient Mariner:


What a real nice and cozy studio, Chris, nice place.


----------



## Jesse

lamp on an amp? BAD idea * talking from experiance*


----------



## Charlz

Shaman said:


> Man, that Jackson of yours looks amazing!!
> 
> I guess I don't even have to ask "How does it play?"





Yup, no need to ask...!!!


----------



## goth_fiend

newest picture...again with the moser, so its a 6, but....


----------



## Charlz




----------



## noodles

Dammit, I want red with black bevels on my next V, but now you're making gas for a trans finish.


----------



## eaeolian

noodles said:


> Dammit, I want red with black bevels on my next V, but now you're making gas for a trans finish.



I just think it's funny to see the size comparison. Charlz' guitar ISN'T bigger than him...


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> I just think it's funny to see the size comparison. Charlz' guitar ISN'T bigger than him...



Come on, little people should get to play pointy stuff, too.


----------



## Thomas777

View attachment 2336











here you go


----------



## Shawn

goth_fiend said:


> newest picture...again with the moser, so its a 6, but....


That would make a cool album cover.


----------



## blindvomit

Chris said:


> And now, though you didn't think it was possible for me to one-up the pipe-and-slippers pic of me hangin' with the Rhime of the Ancient Mariner:





Man I can't wait to get my Hellraiser, how's it been treating you so far?


*sorry for no pics*


----------



## Chris

I absolutely love it.


----------



## Jesse

chris, whats up witht he hat?!??! dammmnnn.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Me sporting my new Schecter C7 Blackjack - with Devil sold his soul shirt...those boys rock! Will haven style noise!





















Sorry if pics are mahooosive.
x


----------



## Shawn

Cool pics, John and nice guitar.


----------



## Donnie

It don't get much more metal than a Spice Girls t-shirt or sporting a mohawk!  And one without a 7... but my amp just kicked so much ass!  Those are from 1999 or so...
They are scans from actual photographs so they are kind of shitty.


----------



## Drache713

It doesn't get more metal than this!


----------



## metalfiend666

Nice Warlock Donnie.


----------



## Loomer

Finally, I have enough posts, to post pics 

Let me start off by saying, that my look is not very metal at all.

AT ALL!!!! I make Brian Setzer look like Glen Benton





There ya have it  


Nevertheless, here's some live shots of med with my band Kraken, with me wielding my 6-string Washburn.













I even made it onto the cover of a crummy local newspaper!!






Please do ignore my bitch-ass emo haircut :/


----------



## metalfiend666

Loomer said:


>


 
Dude, you look like Morrisey!


----------



## Loomer

metalfiend666 said:


> Dude, you look like Morrisey!




Well, that's a new one  I usually get the "Elvis" tag from people, but i guess that's because of the sideburns. At least that's what people tell me. However, Elvis didn't have big sideburns before he got old and fat, and even then they weren't this big. So indirectly are calling me old, fat and washed-up. I'm not diggin' that


----------



## Chris

Donnie said:


> It don't get much more metal than a Spice Girls t-shirt or sporting a mohawk!  And one without a 7... but my amp just kicked so much ass!  Those are from 1999 or so...
> They are scans from actual photographs so they are kind of shitty.



I see a big ol' PBR banner behind you!


----------



## sepsis311

Here's a pic of me opening for E-Town with the LGM Custom Dino 7






Here's the info on the guitar...
http://www.lgmguitars.com/guitars/custom_electric/rglacs7.html


----------



## metalfiend666

sepsis311 said:


> Here's a pic of me opening for E-Town with the LGM Custom Dino 7


 
How did you get hold of a Dino neck? I know some of his guitars were sold off, but a neck on it's own? Does that mean there's a Dino guitar body somewhere?

That's one hell of a sweet guitar you've got, however it came to be.


----------



## sepsis311

metalfiend666 said:


> How did you get hold of a Dino neck? I know some of his guitars were sold off, but a neck on it's own? Does that mean there's a Dino guitar body somewhere?
> 
> That's one hell of a sweet guitar you've got, however it came to be.



I asked Dino about it. He said it was a backup neck. He always brought a few on tour. I didn't get it directly from him. I bought it from a guy who bought it from the guy who sent it to LGM. I don't know why either of them ever sold it.


----------



## metalfiend666

sepsis311 said:


> I asked Dino about it. He said it was a backup neck. He always brought a few on tour. I didn't get it directly from him. I bought it from a guy who bought it from the guy who sent it to LGM. I don't know why either of them ever sold it.


 
I suppose it makes sense to carry spares, but I've never heard of anyone taking a spare neck.

Their loss, your gain.


----------



## D-EJ915

Vai always has a ton of spare necks with him, so does Yngwie.


----------



## Jesse

Donnie reminds me of my old Bass player


----------



## Gouzou

hi everybody ... me and my 7620 on stage ... Ritual of Rebirth live in Genova ... ( feels awkward 'cos I stopped years ago strictly considering myself as a metal player - still these pics "look" metal !! )


----------



## Mark. A

Metal as fuck \m/


----------



## Loomer

Agreed, the middle pic is metal the mostest. Quite the face to pull, if I may say so.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Michael

Felix the cat!


----------



## D-EJ915

Mawdyson said:


> Felix the cat!


Felix = metal \m/


----------



## Gouzou

Loomer said:


> Agreed, the middle pic is metal the mostest. Quite the face to pull, if I may say so.



... man, if I remember correctly, this is the "will-this-drummer-ever-stop-speeding-up" face ... a few bars before the solo section


----------



## metalfiend666

Gouzou said:


> ... man, if I remember correctly, this is the "will-this-drummer-ever-stop-speeding-up" face ... a few bars before the solo section


 
Ah, you have that problem too! At our last gig our 30minute set was clocked at a mear 22minutes thanks to a speedy drummer. That's only 7 songs too.


----------



## jacksonknox27

wouldst thou not sayith mine photograph tis not metal?


----------



## Darkemperor

I wist it couldith be more. Peradventure thou growest thine hair, there by making it more metal than thou wot it were.


----------



## Shawn

jacksonknox27 said:


> wouldst thou not sayith mine photograph tis not metal?


Nice guitar.


----------



## Loomer

Well, it kinda makes my inner stylist cringe. The hair could do with a little messing up, with some product of some sort. And the wardrobe could use a little more zing and pizzazz. And:

Accessorize accesorize accesorize!!


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

or grow it longer \m/ i cant talk though.....


----------



## jacksonknox27

that pic was taken half a year ago, and ive been growin my hair since


it takes so long!!!






this was taken further back with cooler hair


----------



## Michael

Another nice guitar! 

...and shirt.


----------



## D-EJ915

Kellys are very comfortable and awesome guitars \m/


----------



## NDG

jacksonknox27 said:


> wouldst thou not sayith mine photograph tis not metal?



Looks fine to me \m/ Attitude carries more weight than appearance anyway you slice it.


----------



## Loomer

Mahathera said:


> Looks fine to me \m/ Attitude carries more weight than appearance anyway you slice it.



WRONG!  Fashion is all!!!111


----------



## olsta

this one is mine


----------



## metalfiend666

olsta said:


> this one is mine


 
Do you have dwarfs dancing round an 18 inch high Stonehenge in the background?


----------



## Drache713

olsta said:


> this one is mine


What I wanna know is if the blood on your arm is fake or real?


----------



## D-EJ915

The next big genre...CELTICORE!!!


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> The next big genre...CELTICORE!!!



That's awesome!!!


----------



## olsta

I wish we had Dwarves dancing around the place hahah
nah that is fake blood, blood coloured dye. real would have been good tho lol. Thats my band Claim The Throne


----------



## Shawn

olsta said:


> this one is mine


----------



## Chris

jacksonknox27 said:


> wouldst thou not sayith mine photograph tis not metal?



That guitar is fucking beautiful dude.


----------



## Rick

Tr00.


----------



## Jesse

olsta.... love the guitar


----------



## Jason

Donnie said:


> It don't get much more metal than a Spice Girls t-shirt or sporting a mohawk!  And one without a 7... but my amp just kicked so much ass!  Those are from 1999 or so...
> They are scans from actual photographs so they are kind of shitty.



Donnie you should bring the goatee back bro it looks good on you.


----------



## telecaster90

jacksonknox27 said:


> wouldst thou not sayith mine photograph tis not metal?



Dude, I forgot you signed up here 

Sick axe, btw. How's the recording going?


----------



## jacksonknox27

got one song completely done...
itll be on our myspace within a few days i believe


----------



## Donnie

.jason. said:


> Donnie you should bring the goatee back bro it looks good on you.


I don't know, man... Right now I haven't shaved in a little over a week and there is a lot of gray in it.  Probably from all the stress lately.


----------



## Shawn

I might as well add this one.


----------



## TMM

well, I know 2 of these aren't 7's, but:


----------



## Elysian

nothing says metal like playing an unplugged guitar in front of your front door \m/


----------



## D-EJ915

^dude, unplugged guitars are the shit.

It's when you're plugged into something that's obviously off that's gay.


----------



## TMM

what kind of guitar is that?


----------



## Elysian

TMM said:


> what kind of guitar is that?


<<< i built it, note the "Main Seven:"


----------



## Shannon

There's plenty of "metal" pics of me on here already. Yeah, that's right I said it!  
Anyway, here's just a stupid one from the other night. Note the horns!


----------



## TMM

Elysian said:


> <<< i built it, note the "Main Seven:"



Ah okay. You're not the first one to note my high level of moronicity.


----------



## Shawn

^  Shannon. That is the best scream face I have seen of you so far. 






Very nice red pearl S5407.


----------



## bostjan

Hey TMM, I've seen you on the Parker site before.


----------



## metalfiend666

Elysian said:


> nothing says metal like playing an unplugged guitar in front of your front door \m/


 
That guitar looks cool anyway, but seeing it palyed makes it look even cooler still.


----------



## bengizz

I fuckin rock.


----------



## TMM

bostjan said:


> Hey TMM, I've seen you on the Parker site before.



Ha, I had forgotten all about that.


----------



## b3n

bengizz said:


> I fuckin rock.



No kidding


----------



## metalfiend666

Ok, a couple more of me from last nights gig. I'm so metal I can wear a t-shirt with a cartoon image of Nessie on it.


----------



## Jesse

heres a few from a show we did a month ago at the school


----------



## D-EJ915

Hahhaa that's a bright-ass strap, speaking of which, I need a new one.


----------



## blindvomit

Jesse said:


> heres a few from a show we did a month ago at the school



Nice Ibby!


----------



## olsta

Rockin it , good pics Jesse


----------



## drshock




----------



## Amp'd




----------



## skattabrain

sethh said:


> Schecter berfore it got customized and me during my emocore band period



well ... i'll give ya credit for proudly earing the pink on forum full of metalheads


----------



## Michael

Me with my 1527.




*note 'metal as fuck' Snoopy clock*


----------



## Chris

That, sir, is one shiny fuckin' axe. 

(And one  clock)


----------



## D-EJ915

dude, you should be renamed the "shinemaster" lol...


----------



## Loomer

Amp'd said:


>



Dude, give us all the filthy details on that sucker!


----------



## Amp'd

Shes a custom made (not for me) Raines guitar, built by Matt Raines. He usually makes jazz instrument that go for $2000 usd. I got it 2nd hand for roughly $200 usd. The guy i got it off must not of known what he had because it is awesome.

Basswood Body
Maple Neck (Schecter sorta size- awesome feeling neck)
rosewood board
Dimarzio pups
Floyd Rose bridge

basically the best bargain i ever got.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'd say that's a hell of a deal, it looks sick too \m/


----------



## jtm45

That's a scary picture dude


----------



## Pith777

That's me on stage ... In polish city called Stargard ...

And of course my fucked up 7321 ...


----------



## Loomer

Amp'd said:


> basically the best bargain i ever got.



No shit!?  
You sir, are one lucky fucker  Now just take good care of that baby! The specs sure gave me a hardon.


----------



## DaveG

Crazy pic dude!


----------



## metalfiend666

DaveG said:


> Here's my most metal pic...complete with troo metal sleeping bag man boob tube.


 
Yes, but where's the 7 string?


----------



## Loomer

metalfiend666 said:


> Yes, but where's the 7 string?



Are you SURE you wanna know?!


----------



## metalfiend666

Loomer said:


> Are you SURE you wanna know?!


 
Good point...


----------



## DaveG

Hehe, fortunately for all of us i don't own a 7 string yet.

And i'm stupid i didn't read the "and your 7" part, sorry.


----------



## metalfiend666

DaveG said:


> Hehe, fortunately for all of us i don't own a 7 string yet.
> 
> And i'm stupid i didn't read the "and your 7" part, sorry.


 
We'll let you off this time.


----------



## of 2 evils

silly qu, anyone taken a snap of a cow 7??? my server is slow today and i canmt sift thru all the images


----------



## Papa Shank

DaveG said:


> Hehe, fortunately for all of us i don't own a 7 string yet.
> 
> And i'm stupid i didn't read the "and your 7" part, sorry.


A Scotsman from Perth! Good to see a fellow Scot on the board


----------



## metalfiend666

of 2 evils said:


> silly qu, anyone taken a snap of a cow 7??? my server is slow today and i canmt sift thru all the images


 
Try this thread. The search function is your friend


----------



## DaveG

Papa Shank said:


> A Scotsman from Perth! Good to see a fellow Scot on the board



Aye! Where abouts in this bonnie country do you hail from, mate?


----------



## Papa Shank

DaveG said:


> Aye! Where abouts in this bonnie country do you hail from, mate?


Arbroath, the great town of impending doom and smokies.


----------



## Mark. A

Umm, beer is metal \m/






So are sponge bob squarepants pyjamas, yes, I am a REALLY weird and out there guy.


----------



## DaveG

Papa Shank said:


> Arbroath, the great town of impending doom and smokies.



I love smokies  Lots of bones but the oh so righteous taste makes up for it.


----------



## Shawn

I might as well put this picture in this thread.


----------



## sepsis311

Nice picture! But where's the stage action man!?!?


----------



## Shawn

sepsis311 said:


> Nice picture! But where's the stage action man!?!?


I was at my friend's house. No stage.


----------



## Rick

Nice tats!


----------



## noodles




----------



## eaeolian




----------



## noodles

^ Same gig...


----------



## metalfiend666

So you like 'em small Dave?


----------



## D-EJ915

metalfiend666 said:


> So you like 'em small Dave?


He must wear it to every gig...


----------



## noodles

metalfiend666 said:


> So you like 'em small Dave?



Nah, I'm just narcissistic.

You will bow before the greatness of Mr. Tes...err, Noodles!


----------



## Rick

Them's some pretty metal pics there.


----------



## Shawn

rg7420user said:


> Nice tats!


Thanks!



rg7420user said:


> Them's some pretty metal pics there.


 Division has to come to Maine or at least the Boston area, NH would be cool too, anywhere close.


----------



## METAL_ZONE




----------



## Shawn

METAL_ZONE said:


>


Nice guitar.


----------



## Chris

eaeolian said:


>



Dude that's fucking awesome.


----------



## Rick

Chris said:


> Dude that's fucking awesome.



Hell yeah! I'd love to play that axe sometime.


----------



## Stephen

i shall start posting more now, i just like to read a lot on here lol
Anyway heres me and my RG1527...


----------



## Qucifer

Last weekend...


----------



## noodles

^ FIRE!!!


----------



## 7slinger

noodles said:


> ^ FIRE!!!




and skulls too


----------



## Qucifer

...and it's a metal show in the middle of the woods.


----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha, that's pretty fucking awesome \m/


----------



## Rick

Nice. I like the cap.


----------



## Dive-Baum

There is nothing, and I repeat nothing more metal than Electric Guitars, Shooting flames and skulls on a pike in the middle of the woods...You win


----------



## Loomer

Dive-Baum said:


> There is nothing, and I repeat nothing more metal than Electric Guitars, Shooting flames and skulls on a pike in the middle of the woods...You win



Deemed true 

ALso, Stephen's photo is pretty damn awesome too. Backlit concert shots are just plain cool, no matter what.


----------



## Qucifer

Dive-Baum said:


> There is nothing, and I repeat nothing more metal than Electric Guitars, Shooting flames and skulls on a pike in the middle of the woods...You win


----------



## Paul Warren

Well, it's not as metal as lots of the pics up here, but it's MY most metal pic with the 7. At least I look semi-angry and everybody else looks ticked off too.


----------



## D-EJ915

Hahhaha, is that a cheese guitar that spongebob is holding?


----------



## Damo707

hehe ok thats me looking a bit wayne static with the hair


----------



## Rick

^That's a cool shot.


----------



## Donnie

Damo707 said:


> hehe ok thats me looking a bit wayne static with the hair


^  Nice.


Paul Warren said:


> Well, it's not as metal as lots of the pics up here, but it's MY most metal pic with the 7. At least I look semi-angry and everybody else looks ticked off too.


Paul... oh the things I would do to possess that JP7.


----------



## Paul Warren

D-EJ915 said:


> Hahhaha, is that a cheese guitar that spongebob is holding?


Absolutely.  I think I prefer that one over his Foot.
Donnie, I've never owned a guitar that's been so lusted after as that one, heh heh.


----------



## LEWY7777777

Stephen said:


> i shall start posting more now, i just like to read a lot on here lol
> Anyway heres me and my RG1527...


Awesome picture looks very professional.


----------



## D-EJ915

Damo, that shot is pretty sick, as is your H207 \m/


----------



## Damo707

D-EJ915 said:


> Damo, that shot is pretty sick, as is your H207 \m/



cheers mate, that was taken at one of the best shows ive played, at the Gaelic Club in sydney. it was a night of metal mayhem


----------



## LordOVchaoS

My daughter... is metal


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Rick

LordOVchaoS said:


> My daughter... is metal



Very cute. Someday she'll be shredding with the best of them!


----------



## Shawn

Paul Warren said:


> Well, it's not as metal as lots of the pics up here, but it's MY most metal pic with the 7. At least I look semi-angry and everybody else looks ticked off too.


Nice JP7.


----------



## jtm45

LordOVchaoS said:


> My daughter... is metal


Cool pic 
I see she's going straight for the Cooley tapping legato technique there. 
Nice!


----------



## Shawn

Lordovchaos, that is a cute pic. 

Nice guitar too.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## D-EJ915

Sk8-his are fucking awesome shoes \m/, I've got the LE Ray Barbee ones...they take a bit to break in, but once they're good, they're AWESOME...

Cool pics too


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


>


Nice throwing down and cool pics.


----------



## Chris

Paul Warren said:


> Absolutely.  I think I prefer that one over his Foot.
> Donnie, I've never owned a guitar that's been so lusted after as that one, heh heh.



That's absolutely awesome.  Poor Ron, it looks like you're about to punch 'em in the nose.


----------



## Rick

Sweet pics, bro. Very metal!


----------



## Rick

I found this pic of Buz at Ozzfest yesterday. It's just too metal to not be posted somewhere here.


----------



## D-EJ915

^whoa yeah, that pic is super intense \m/

Unearth, The Red Chord, All that Remains and another band are playing in charlotte 2 days before I'm getting down there...it sucks so hard :/


----------



## Ryan

heh i used to live in VA Beach.
anyway, ME WANT LACS!


----------



## Rick

Ryan said:


> heh i used to live in VA Beach.
> anyway, ME WANT LACS!



Yeah, we all want LACS.


----------



## D-EJ915

I noticed I didn't have a pic with the VB up anywhere yet...so here it is, lol...I got my hair cut too, lol.


----------



## Rick

You're so metal, you're bored being so metal.


----------



## D-EJ915

usually I use the remote but I lost it somewhere so I had to run around my bed every time and so I couldn't strike awesome poses  I actually was playing some AILD though.


----------



## skattabrain

rg7420user said:


> I found this pic of Buz at Ozzfest yesterday. It's just too metal to not be posted somewhere here.



argh! i'm a dedicated RG man ... but that S rules!


----------



## guitarist-1

Here's a pic I found on my PC. It isn't so metal, but I think it's cool anyway.


----------



## D-EJ915

Sweet guitar \m/


----------



## Michael




----------



## Roland777

Those are some nice axes.


----------



## Michael

Thanks.


----------



## xtreemsolo




----------



## Ryan

Hair flyin' .......... +1
Sweet axe ........ +1
Jammin stance ... +1
Black wristband .. +1
Pink bedsheets ... -3
--------------------
Overall Score: 1
lol jk <3


----------



## LEWY7777777

guitarist-1 said:


> Here's a pic I found on my PC. It isn't so metal, but I think it's cool anyway.


Actualy man here is your metal score: 
jammin stance/outstretchedfingering pattern....+0.50
Rock/ stone wall background.....+1
Cool strap.....+0.50
EMG's beautifully adorning the ibanic K7....+1 +4 bonus superpoints! (priceless)
Total: = 7 points. *******SUPER METAL STATUS*******
You are super metal dude.


----------



## Shawn

Mawdyson said:


>


Nice.  Obituary =


----------



## guitarist-1

LEWY7777777 said:


> Actualy man here is your metal score:
> jammin stance/outstretchedfingering pattern....+0.50
> Rock/ stone wall background.....+1
> Cool strap.....+0.50
> EMG's beautifully adorning the ibanic K7....+1 +4 bonus superpoints! (priceless)
> Total: = 7 points. *******SUPER METAL STATUS*******
> You are super metal dude.



Thanks


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Hears an old pic of me and the First Impaler I ever built


----------



## Loomer

Dude, you could be wearing a tutu, and you'd still look metal with that thing.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> Dude, you could be wearing a tutu, and you'd still look metal with that thing.







HAHAHA well thats what I think about this pic!! I did not shave for a month I was in the shop none stop and of corse there the big dumb smile on my face because I was sooooo fucken happy it was done


----------



## Loomer

Oh come on now! Who wouldn't have a big silly grin on their face if they had just finished building something THAT awesome?!


----------



## DelfinoPie

It's true, that impaler is incredible, very smile worthy.


----------



## eaeolian

From Saturday:


----------



## metalfiend666

Nice pic Mike. Unfortunately there seems to be a bald dwarf trying to muscle in on the action though...


----------



## Loomer

You don't need that Jackson, really you don't.


----------



## eaeolian

Loomer said:


> You don't need that Jackson, really you don't.



Funny, that's what my wife said when she saw how much it cost!


----------



## Loomer

eaeolian said:


> Funny, that's what my wife said when she saw how much it cost!



..but for very different reasons  I'll gladly take it off your hands.


----------



## eaeolian

Loomer said:


> ..but for very different reasons  I'll gladly take it off your hands.



Ask Noodles - the only way anyone's getting that guitar is when they pry it from my cold, dead hands. Even then, I'd suggest becoming acquainted with a good excorcist..


----------



## D-EJ915

lol where were you guys playing that they had dancers


----------



## Rick

They were at Score's apparently.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

eaeolian said:


> Ask Noodles - the only way anyone's getting that guitar is when they pry it from my cold, dead hands. Even then, I'd suggest becoming acquainted with a good excorcist..


I'm generally not a big Jackson fan...

But I could _definitely_ make an exception for Mike's!


----------



## Rick

Hey Noodles, what does your shirt say in the first pic?


----------



## metalfiend666

rg7420user said:


> Hey Noodles, what does your shirt say in the first pic?


 
Sorry girls, the drummer is gay.


----------



## Adam

Isn't it: Sorry girls the drummer is gay.

EDIT:damn beat me to it


----------



## Elysian




----------



## Shawn

Mike, cool pictures. It is nice to see the Custom Jackson 7 up close. I really like the white binding on the neck and the quilt top is beautiful. Nice guitar and cool pic. 

Division has to come to Maine or the Boston area.


----------



## noodles

Mike, giving head to a microphone:







SNAKES ON A MUTHFUCKIN' PLANE!


----------



## Loomer

I can't wait for that movie!


----------



## Toshiro

Okay, not totally metal, but:









Waiting on my straplock buttons for this still, so no standing pics.


----------



## Rick

Horns=metal.


----------



## metalfiend666

At least you have a 7 to show off again!


----------



## Toshiro

metalfiend666 said:


> At least you have a 7 to show off again!



That's always a plus.  

The thing is very cool, I love the black pearl dots, they don't stand ou a lot, but are still there. 

Course, now I've got another guitar to mod.


----------



## Ryan

That neck looks kinda wide. Does it play well?


----------



## D-EJ915

Tenchi poster gets you like 50 bonus points, that series rules (all of them).

I haven't watched NGE but I have it...I also see azukin? (red riding hood)? wtf...and I think another is macross...and escaflowne or something that looks like it, lol \m/


----------



## Toshiro

Ryan said:


> That neck looks kinda wide. Does it play well?



It's actually quite comfy. I was more than a little worried it would be huge, and since all my other guitars have original Wizard necks, I figured I might have problems. The only problem I've run into is that I hate finished necks now. 

I want to get new pickups before I start butchering the neck finish though, just incase.



D-EJ915 said:


> Tenchi poster gets you like 50 bonus points, that series rules (all of them).
> 
> I haven't watched NGE but I have it...I also see azukin? (red riding hood)? wtf...and I think another is macross...and escaflowne or something that looks like it, lol \m/




Top pic, clockwise from the lower left:

Slayers poster on the floor
Slayers poster on the wall
Tenchi Muyo: Ryo-Ohki wallscroll
NGE ADV promo poster
Brain Powered poster


----------



## Karl Hungus

I've gone mad with pics lately:







I look more dopey than metal in that pic.


----------



## Michael

Nice, I'm wearing a Death shirt right now.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Naren

Toshiro, that new guitar looks sweet.


----------



## Toshiro

Naren said:


> Toshiro, that new guitar looks sweet.



Almost a week later, and I still like it...  Seems like a keeper for sure.


----------



## Mark. A

Toshiro - Metal as dude, nice 7

Hungus - Absolutely fucking insane


----------



## Pith777

With my new Schecter C-7 Blackjack


----------



## Toshiro

Sweet.... Hope that's a mask though......


----------



## Karl Hungus

Mark. A said:


> Hungus - Absolutely fucking insane



In the membrane? Even my curtains are metal!


----------



## Loomer

Karl Hungus said:


> I've gone mad with pics lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more dopey than metal in that pic.



Nevertheless...

Facial Hair, check
BC Rich Stealth , check and bonus points for the matching shirt!
ENGL amp, check 
Stern expression, check
Long hair, kinda.

Overall a pretty good result! You can call yourself metal and back it up


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

MOSER CUSTOM SHOP OWNS ALL, 6'S OR 7'S, EITHER WAY, THEY'RE THE BEST. NEAL IS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE.


----------



## Michael

Me with 1527 and Pantera shirt. Kinda dark, but it's coo'.


----------



## Mark. A

^^

Mettle


----------



## Shawn

Just took it. 






While I was recording.


----------



## Leon

i've gotta get myself a UV7BK. how dare you keep posting pics of it, giving me such GAS! 

...it will be mine. oh yes, it will be mine.

nice axe, Shawn


----------



## Shawn

Leon said:


> i've gotta get myself a UV7BK. how dare you keep posting pics of it, giving me such GAS!
> 
> ...it will be mine. oh yes, it will be mine.
> 
> nice axe, Shawn


Thanks, Leon.


----------



## Michael

Awesome picture.


----------



## noodles

From our gig with Justdefy Saturday night. Thanks, Roger!


----------



## eaeolian

From MN on Friday night, courtesy of Metal_King from the BraveBoard.


----------



## SevenatoR

Maybe metal....


----------



## eaeolian

^ The TV is very metal...


----------



## D-EJ915

it looks photoshopped in there, lol.


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> ^ The TV is very metal...



It's a widescreen, hi-def, flat panel.


----------



## Mr. S

eaeolian said:


> From MN on Friday night, courtesy of Metal_King from the BraveBoard.



you're fringe hair looks like some kinda massive wound (in my head at least) splooging blood out... now thats metal


----------



## 7slinger

eaeolian said:


> From MN on Friday night, courtesy of Metal_King from the BraveBoard.




Gdamn it, I missed the fucking show...how was it? how was the crowd? (I'm often embarassed at the crowds up here.)


----------



## SevenatoR

noodles said:


> It's a widescreen, hi-def, flat panel.



Yeah, we had one on either side of the drum riser and just had some wacky video clips going. Not really synced up to the set, but kind of topically in order. The song we're playing at this point has a tag line that goes "Fight, fight, fight" and at this point in the video, it's a bunch of street fight clips. It ain't photoshopped.  

So, like I said, maybe metal. Maybe U2.


----------



## eaeolian

7slinger said:


> Gdamn it, I missed the fucking show...how was it? how was the crowd? (I'm often embarassed at the crowds up here.)



Kinda light on Friday. I've heard it picked up quite a bit on Saturday, though.



Mr. S said:


> you're fringe hair looks like some kinda massive wound (in my head at least) splooging blood out... now thats metal



Yeah, I'm not sure what's up with that, but it does. That's the only pic I've ever seen of me where my hair did that...


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what's up with that, but it does. That's the only pic I've ever seen of me where my hair did that...



That's where James wiped his sack on your head while you were sleeping.


----------



## Toshiro

SevenatoR said:


> Maybe metal....



Hey, my old guitar! Sweet!


----------



## eaeolian

noodles said:


> That's where James wiped his sack on your head while you were sleeping.



Only if he somehow managed to break into my room - I was far too sober to let him near me on Thursday night.


----------



## SevenatoR

Toshiro said:


> Hey, my old guitar! Sweet!



Yes, indeed. And yes, it is.


----------



## maliciousteve

photo 1






my legs look like their stuck in that position


----------



## metalfiend666

Cool pics Steve. Jonathan was asking if you still had your guitar the other day when I dropped my UV off to him.


----------



## maliciousteve

Oh yeah, i decided to not get rid of it in the end. I've been playing the 7 string more and more recently, i would feel like i'm missing out if i got rid of it.


----------



## D-EJ915

That's a wide-as-fuck power stance, lol.


----------



## Loomer

D-EJ915 said:


> That's a wide-as-fuck-as-it-should-be power stance, lol.


----------



## JPMDan

maliciousteve said:


>


 
so your bassist is one of those guys that buy those rediculous bullet straps


----------



## Ryan

EYEBALL BOXERS WILL BE METAL


----------



## D-EJ915

at least you've got sweet gear \m/


----------



## Michael

That's some nice gear you have there, man.


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


> EYEBALL BOXERS WILL BE METAL


Cool pic. Nice UV777BK too.


----------



## maskofduality

I took this picture the morning before I left for Brandeis University last week. It's not that metal looking but it's the besti could do with my favorite budget guitar at 5 in the morning lol.


----------



## Rick

A seven string guitar is metal so don't sweat it!


----------



## metalfiend666

rg7420user said:


> A seven string guitar is metal so don't sweat it!


 
Tell that to Jim Soloway


----------



## Shawn

maskofduality said:


> I took this picture the morning before I left for Brandeis University last week. It's not that metal looking but it's the besti could do with my favorite budget guitar at 5 in the morning lol.


Cool pic. You know those Gios aren't so bad actually. I played one about 4 years ago just for kicks in a local music store. They remind me of the '97 all black UV7BKs a little. Actually, I thought that's what it was at first.


----------



## noodles

maskofduality said:


>



Wow, you're even shorter than me.


----------



## Adam

noodles said:


> Wow, you're even shorter than me.


Is that even possible?


----------



## maskofduality

it's possible when you're asian like me 

and yea, after a while, i learned to love that gio. i actually think about giving it an upgrade here and there but otherwise i think that it's rather nice because of the alder body and pickguard.


----------



## Shawn

maskofduality said:


> it's possible when you're asian like me
> 
> and yea, after a while, i learned to love that gio. i actually think about giving it an upgrade here and there but otherwise i think that it's rather nice because of the alder body and pickguard.


Me? Yeah. My mother is Japanese and my father is French/Canadian. So im half.


----------



## eaeolian

Yngwie said:


> Is that even possible?



I dunno, but I was told not. Something about Planck lengths. Maybe one of our resident physics-types can explain?


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Shawn

Taken yesterday. I felt metal.


----------



## Rick

I deem the second pic to be very true.


----------



## Loomer

Deemed true, save for the shades. 

More truck driver, less fashion I say.






Like this! 

Okay, I just wanted to show off my badass shades


----------



## Michael

Those are some badass pictures, Shawn! 

...you too, Loomer.


----------



## Rick

Very Terminator, Loomer!


----------



## Loomer

Thanks, and thanks 

I was actually going for the look Ihsahn is sporting these day. 

But the Arnie comparison is quite appropriate, now that I think of it. I'll have to start practising my Ah-nold Vöice


----------



## Rick

It's not too hard, you'll get it!


----------



## darren

maliciousteve said:


>


"I'M SO METAL I POOP CHROME MIC STANDS! HAHA!"


----------



## D-EJ915

This one is ultimate badass...






and this one's ok I guess.


----------



## Michael

More awesome picture of you.


----------



## Pith777

Schecter BlackJack C-7


----------



## Ryan

lolz


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahahahahhaha


----------



## i_love_tazzus




----------



## Michael

Damn, man that shit's metal!! 

Here's me with my new guitar.


----------



## Ryan

metal points for living in a forest


----------



## Shawn

Mawdyson said:


> Damn, man that shit's metal!!
> 
> Here's me with my new guitar.


 I really like that guitar, it is very nice.


----------



## telecaster90

Me at a costume party Friday night.


----------



## skinhead

With the K7:




<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n38/elmeier100/31-07-06_1731.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Live with de Universe (on the left):



 
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n38/elmeier100/29-07-06_2303.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Thats all folks!


----------



## Universe74




----------



## Shawn

Universe74 said:


>


Welcome to the forum and nice guitar, cool pic too.


----------



## Universe74

Shawn said:


> Welcome to the forum and nice guitar, cool pic too.



Thanks man. The PWH was the guitar I played in 91 that made me want a Universe in the first place.


----------



## Loomer

I'm gonna have to get a PWH. I'm starting to feel like the freak around here.


----------



## Leon

Ryan said:


> lolz




nice package, Jeff!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol that pic rules


----------



## Mr. S

grrr fear me and my palm tree of doom.... uh.... palm trees are metal right?

first gig with the new K7, it slayed


----------



## Nic




----------



## Rick

It's the best I can do without a band at the moment. 

Excuse the blindingly white unsuntanned chicken legs.


----------



## D-EJ915

don't worry, we're all super white.


----------



## Ryan

and we're all black in the pants.


----------



## Memq

Nic said:


>




i love the sticker


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Michael

Very metal Ryan! 

Here's one of me I took today.


----------



## Mark. A

^^

Metal as!


----------



## Ryan

nice! strings in both clutches


----------



## Mark. A

Ryan said:


>




......is that you, Satan?

 

Metal picture dude


----------



## Bassies7string

hehehe, me playing live


----------



## Wiz

maliciousteve said:


>



That's one insane power stance. I'll have to practice real hard to get those results!


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## metalfiend666

Now that's a cocktail! What's the critter in the cage behind you?


----------



## Ryan

metalfiend666 said:


> Now that's a cocktail! What's the critter in the cage behind you?



I dont know but he's acting like daddy; slurpin on his bottle lol


----------



## Martin_777

Photos was taken before I left for a pubcrawl. Hell, what a night!


----------



## nitelightboy

metalfiend666 said:


> Now that's a cocktail! What's the critter in the cage behind you?



It's a pair of gerbils. I found one of them dead the next day when I got home from work


----------



## noodles

^ Richard Gere strikes again!


----------



## Adam

Not really metal but whatever


----------



## Rick

^ You and Joe have a couple of sweet axes!


----------



## Adam

Thanx  it's "shredtastic"


----------



## technomancer

Adam said:


> Not really metal but whatever



My hand aches every time I look at that pic...


----------



## Rick

Dare I ask why?


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> Dare I ask why?


stretch from 12th to 24th


----------



## technomancer

D-EJ915 said:


> stretch from 12th to 24th



Yup, thought it was kind of obvious...


----------



## Adam

I can do 11th-24th too but then its not really playable but it looks cool


----------



## OzzyC

Adam said:


> I can do 11th-24th too but then its not really playable but it looks cool



not really as hard as it looks....
but still not playable


----------



## noodles

OzzyC said:


> not really as hard as it looks



Some of us have small hands that make that stretch totally impossible.


----------



## OzzyC

and yet....some of us do


Noodles said:


> Some of us have small hands that make that stretch totally impossible.


DEEMED FALSE  
you must stretch your fingers until they of an appropriate length to do such a task as reaching from the 12th to 24th frets


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Not looking too metal but it was my first gig in a couple of years and I was nervous!!


----------



## D-EJ915

mmm uv777 <3


----------



## Shawn

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Not looking too metal but it was my first gig in a couple of years and I was nervous!!


Cool pic. UV777BK =


----------



## Mark. A

No 7, but Mike from Arch Enemy \m/


----------



## Michael

Brutal picture man!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, you guys brutalizing Arch Enemy riffs on those strats there? 

cool pic


----------



## Ryan

Heres one from like 2002 :d I think we played with Arch Enemy at that show.


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


> Heres one from like 2002 :d I think we played with Arch Enemy at that show.


----------



## LEWY7777777

Adam said:


> Not really metal but whatever



Looks pretty metal to me!


----------



## robe108

LITTLE PIC...


----------



## skinhead

This its not "metal as fuck", but with that redeyes looks strange.


----------



## nyck

Love the UV dude!!


----------



## Michael

UV7BK! Very nice. 

Why does it have a pyramid inlay neck?


----------



## nikt

a UVMC neck on the UV7BK??


----------



## Michael

It's an MC, just painted black. Read it in the photogallery.  Very cool.


----------



## Chris




----------



## Hawksmoor

At the freak guitar camp in Sweden


----------



## Ryan

sweet cottage \m/


----------



## skinhead

Its a UV MC painted black, i like black color with some green and pink stuff!
Really metal hehe.


----------



## skinhead

Hey Chris i lov eyour UV man!
I like that binding!


----------



## Hawksmoor

Ryan said:


> sweet cottage \m/



Yeah, very nice surroundings to have a guitar camp in


----------



## Shawn

skinhead said:


> This its not "metal as fuck", but with that redeyes looks strange.


Nice UV and I like the shoes.


----------



## angryman




----------



## D-EJ915

hahaha, at first I was going to ask what "salan" was...then I realized it says satan 

You look really serious/pissed off/I'm gonna beat your ass in that pic.


----------



## Edroz

older pic of myself '02 or '03 i think. don't really play that USA Warlock 7 anymore, it might be for sale if anyone's interested... throw some prices at me... list price in '99 was $1,800 specs are neck thru maple neck and body, rosewood f/b w/ white diamond inlays, matte black finish, dimarzio blaze custom p/u, "bullet" preamp, 25 frets, grover tuners. great guitar but i'm waaaaaaay more into carvins now.


----------



## Rick

Great fucking pic, Tony!


----------



## metalfiend666

Living up to your screen name in that pic Tony.


----------



## msherman

Ok, I`m not playing.....but it is a cool pic   This was back in `94.
Grover Jackson is in the blue shirt.


http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l187/rgb500/meanddime.jpg


Mike


----------



## Ryan

'94 was a good dime year.


----------



## Shawn

msherman said:


> Ok, I`m not playing.....but it is a cool pic   This was back in `94.
> Grover Jackson is in the blue shirt.
> 
> 
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l187/rgb500/meanddime.jpg
> 
> 
> Mike


Cool pic, Dimebag =


----------



## bulb

Here are 2 from my last show:


----------



## OzzyC

bulb said:


>


have you noticed the neck of your LTD looked totally warped in that pic


----------



## technomancer

OzzyC said:


> have you noticed the neck of your LTD looked totally warped in that pic



Actually the neck looks really bowed in both of those pics... weird


----------



## Ryan

Rad pics m33sh! Think you might wanna have that warped neck checked out though... 

edit: maximum bow = , it lowers the midneck string height for ease of string-to-string play. Which Bulb is all about.


----------



## technomancer

Ryan said:


> Rad pics m33sh! Think you might wanna have that warped neck checked out though...
> 
> edit: maximum bow = , it lowers the midneck string height for ease of string-to-string play. Which Bulb is all about.



 oh damn that's great.


----------



## OzzyC

technomancer said:


> Actually the neck looks really bowed in both of those pics... weird


oh yeah....its a little more subtle in the first


----------



## angryman

rg7420user said:


> Great fucking pic, Tony!


 
Cheers dude!



metalfiend666 said:


> Living up to your screen name in that pic Tony.


 
 I aim to please James 



D-EJ915 said:


> hahaha, at first I was going to ask what "salan" was...then I realized it says satan
> 
> You look really serious/pissed off/I'm gonna beat your ass in that pic.


 
Thats just the way i look dude


----------



## bulb

OzzyC said:


> oh yeah....its a little more subtle in the first


well here is the thing, the cameraman was using a fisheye lens so its actually covering up how bowed the neck actually is, i always tell the shop to set my neck up like a moebius strip!


----------



## D-EJ915

Gotta have those Möbius powers!


----------



## metalfiend666

msherman said:


> Ok, I`m not playing.....but it is a cool pic   This was back in `94.
> Grover Jackson is in the blue shirt.
> 
> 
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l187/rgb500/meanddime.jpg
> 
> 
> Mike


 
Cool pic Mike, but which one's you?


----------



## msherman

metalfiend666 said:


> Cool pic Mike, but which one's you?



I`m on the left. For those who don`t know......I made Dime`s personal Washy`s.
The setup for this photo was Pantera`s record release party for FBD was at the HardRock in Chicago. I rode one of my Racing bikes to the party, and as we were leaving, Dime has me pull my bike up to the front door and says "Dude....do a burnout, Man" while he held the front door open. I did a 2 minute long brake torque smoking out the inside of the HardRock.

The next morning (when this photo was taken) Dime had a meet and greet at the Guitar Palace. I woke up and found a eaten chicken wing in my leather jacket pocket that he secretly stashed in there (he was a master at planting shit in your pockets).

Dime sent this photo to me a week later with the caption. Note the chicken wing he drew in my right hand, and the motorcycle picture in the upper left.
He also blacked out my tooth as we pounded Blacktooth`s all night long.

(RIP My Brother, DIME)

Mike


----------



## metalfiend666

That's a cool story Mike


----------



## the.godfather

Amazing story! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## msherman

Thanks guys.
That is just one of the many funny events hanging with him. I do recall that Grover woke up to find a Grey Poupon Mustard bottle in his jacket that morning as well.
He was a real cool guy, and he would always send me a Pint of Seagrams and a 16 oz. bottle of Coke (to make Blacktooth`s) on my B-day with a funny fax or picture.

I miss that guy!!!

Mike


----------



## XEN

Great story Mike!


----------



## kung_fu

this one is uber metal. it is a do it your selfer. I grabbed my cam and snapped this glory shot of my self in the mirror (so im not really a lefty).
And yes, my face is an actual beam of light


----------



## Edroz

now this pic is metal!! hahahaha... too bad i'm playing bass in it though...


----------



## Ror3h

I know i'm not playing a 7 but:


----------



## Ryan

lol whats going on with your bass player back there?


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> lol whats going on with your bass player back there?


I think the just jizzed himself.


----------



## Ror3h

Haha I'm not sure, kinda looks like he's doing an elvis impression lol


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Submitted for your approval, my attempt at the Angus Young strut. Pimp shoes FTW!


----------



## Ken

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Submitted for your approval, my attempt at the Angus Young strut. Pimp shoes FTW!



Damn, another Spokanite? Cool.


----------



## Memq

Its not even a e-guitar but the 7 stringed Metal Pic will come soon.




click on the Pic.


----------



## skinhead

Shawn said:


> Nice UV and I like the shoes.



Thanxs.

Hey Shawn put your photo with that china cymbal in your head.

Thats really a metal as fuck hat! 

PD: with that shoes later i went to space...


----------



## Memq

D-EJ915 said:


> that pic is so un-metal



i told you, the metal pic will come soon.


----------



## Ryan

well heres some metalness for the meanwhile:


----------



## D-EJ915

nice warhead


----------



## Michael

Metal!  Are you gonna grow your hair long again?


----------



## Ryan

Mawdyson said:


> Metal!  Are you gonna grow your hair long again?



Its on its way man! Im growing it down to my butthole this time


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> Its on its way man! Im growing it out my butthole this time


----------



## Jazzy

^ me and my marshall POS100 and half of my bands bassist






we didnt have a singer at that show so there was basically just a fat mosh pit and a wall of people standing in front of us


----------



## Ryan

i'd loop that cable under your strap before someone jumps on your line ;D
nice schecter


----------



## svart

here's one from our last gig


----------



## Ryan

thats some metalness there boi \m/


----------



## Michael

That's an awesome KE7!  Nice 007 too Jazzy, I love those!


----------



## Jazzy

Ryan said:


> i'd loop that cable under your strap before someone jumps on your line ;D
> nice schecter



yeah that happened twice actually.... i learned my lesson


----------



## noodles




----------



## metalfiend666

Very, very cool pic Dave


----------



## D-EJ915

metalfiend666 said:


> Very, very cool pic Dave


+1 it is pretty awesome.


----------



## noodles

Thanks, guys. One of our fans took pics of our entire set, and this one was buried in the middle. I'm really happy with how it came out.


----------



## eaeolian

There's actually a couple of good ones of you in that set.


----------



## noodles

Unfortunately, I'm not in my favorite picture from that set. If I was, it would scream "Promo Pic":






The lighting, the crowd, you and Ron going nuts, and Nick roaring like a lion. That photo came out great.

...and I'm off to the left, out of the shot.


----------



## eaeolian

^ Yeah, that's a good shot.

This one's screaming for a comment:


----------



## noodles

After our set, I went on to score 63 points against the Lakers.


----------



## D-EJ915

noodles said:


> After our set, I went on to score 63 points against the Lakers.


----------



## eaeolian

^ Borat learns about .


----------



## noodles




----------



## noodles

Well, since no one else did it, I uploaded the whole set to our gallery.


----------



## Rick

eaeolian said:


> ^ Yeah, that's a good shot.
> 
> This one's screaming for a comment:



Looks like the Terminator with the one red eye. 

The Terminator.....of metal.


----------



## Adam

noodles said:


> Well, since no one else did it, I uploaded the whole set to our gallery.



Nice except you spelled November wrong 

*Division with Zero Hour - Novermber 2006*


----------



## noodles

^ Good catch, thanks.


----------



## metalfiend666

There's some really good pics in that set, whoever did them really knows how to take a picture.


----------



## noodles

http://www.manorphoto.com/


----------



## skinhead

noodles said:


> After our set, I went on to score 63 points against the Lakers.








You'r listening to much Alcides 



Ryan said:


> well heres some metalness for the meanwhile:



Nice Randall man!!! 



svart said:


> here's one from our last gig



Cna't be more metal!!!

and with that Jack Daniels poster on the back!


----------



## Michael

My COW7, Mark A's 7620.


----------



## sirbrandon101

Rockin' the Death shirt.


----------



## Mark. A

Ripping it on Mike's COW7


----------



## Michael

Stop fingering my COW! You just met! 

Awesome day!


----------



## Enmesarra

From our latest gig  (I'm the bass player, the band is Nettlethrone)


----------



## ihave27frets

No pics with the new 7 yet..but heres some various shit. 

Caparison promo pic




Some pics from this years New England Metal Fest


----------



## skinhead

It's *your* metal pic, no *other* metal pic.

BTW Michael you COW rocks!


----------



## D-EJ915

cool pics ihave27frets


----------



## Metal Ken

ihave27frets said:


> No pics with the new 7 yet..but heres some various shit.



Ha, 2 of your guys used to work at sam ash, right?


----------



## Shawn

Taken earlier today at Jon's place......I have been loving my S lately, I oiled up the fretboard and re-strung it, plays like butter, sounds great too!


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

hows this for a sunday afternoon?


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, rocking the nümetal position? haha. Sweet axes you two.


----------



## skinhead

Shawn your S fucking Rocks!

Angusyoungwanabe your S Rocks, and the 7321 too!

Congrat!


----------



## Ryan

I had to scan him.






haha


----------



## Karl Hungus

Wow, his enthusiastic smile is infectious, I'm thinking of picking up the guitar, and attatching hooks to my mouth fastened around the back of my head with elastic bands.


----------



## Ryan

yah, and if you cover his mouth with your hand, his face looks like its in pain..


----------



## skinhead

What a fake laugh.

Looks like Brady family


----------



## Mr. S

i think ive seen that perfect pitch guy before, he just plain freaks me out


----------



## John_Strychnine

I was proceding to shit myself....


----------



## canuck brian

kinda before and after shots..

about 13 years ago... with my LNG universe.






Halloween this year...with my 8


----------



## LEWY7777777

Ryan said:


> I had to scan him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha



Damn!!! What is the secret of your power wonderboy??? I don't care who ya' are , thats metal right there...get-r-done-.


----------



## Memq

i told you ill come back!!





it tastes just like it sounds!


----------



## kmanick

canuck brian said:


> kinda before and after shots..
> 
> about 13 years ago... with my LNG universe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween this year...with my 8


 
FUCK ME!!! 8 string with a maple board
Nice


----------



## Stephen

Me and my other guitarist at a gig, was a really weird gig that, drummer were on the left side of me (but if you was me on the stafe it would be my right) lol, weird venue as well, i think it was some kind of gallery/bar or something ahaha


----------



## Jason

LEWY7777777 said:


> Damn!!! What is the secret of your power wonderboy??? I don't care who ya' are , thats metal right there...get-r-done-.



that dude is creepy looking..he is the same dude in the same ad but with long ass hair and a strat..


----------



## Ryan

o yah! and the frickin permed out hair..


----------



## Jason

Ryan said:


> o yah! and the frickin permed out hair..



yep..


----------



## D-EJ915

Stephen said:


> Me and my other guitarist at a gig, was a really weird gig that, drummer were on the left side of me (but if you was me on the stafe it would be my right) lol, weird venue as well, i think it was some kind of gallery/bar or something ahaha


Dual 7s = hotness \m/


----------



## Jason

bulb said:


> Here are 2 from my last show:



Cookie to anyone who can name the venue this was taken at


----------



## Ryan

psshht.. dude, thats Misha's basement.


----------



## Jason

Ryan said:


> psshht.. dude, thats Misha's basement.



 try again..


----------



## HotRodded7321

<br>




<br><br>
  Well...I try, hahaha....the first is my Ibanez RG7321 (when I first got it....it looks a little different now) , the second is my Schecter Gryphon-7.


----------



## Buzz762

Finally have something to contribute to this thread!


----------



## Ryan

youre getting jiggy there bro
\m/


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

(This senond one isn't my axe, but has a better pic of my  fro)





and I appologize in advance that the first doesn't show my axe well at all.


----------



## SeanC

I'd take your fro over whatever axe you are playing


----------



## abyssalservant

woowoo I took those pics.
That's my SR305DX . . . it's a five string, and as such doesn't technically count, but he is a bassist . . .
Actually, both of those pictures are in my bedroom.




That's the only pic I actually have of me with my 7321 at the moment . . . there are others, but I don't have them, the local music shop does. Which makes sense, since they took said pictures . . .
I remember I was playing a dim7 arpeggio when I took that, but it doesn't look like it at all, lol . . .




That's AYB with my 6 and me with my 5. Yeah . . .


----------



## noodles




----------



## cadenhead

noodles said:


>



"ARGH, who farted?"


----------



## Illogium




----------



## Michael

That's awesome.


----------



## Memq

Illogium said:


>



awesome suit


----------



## technomancer

noodles said:


>



Mike, you got any Ex-Lax?


----------



## Rick

Illogium said:


>



So that's what Michael Myers has been doing lately.


----------



## DelfinoPie

I had to do a double-take on Illogiums pic...it looked (at first glance) like he was fretting the 6 with his middle finger and the 7 with his index, crossed-over like.

I was slightly bemused. Nice pic though, slightly haunting.


----------



## D-EJ915

That would be a really hard way to fret that...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

i think this pic makes me a look a bit wider than i really am (b/c of the workshirt), but otherwise i mostly like how it came out. this is from my band's photoshoot on the 30th.


----------



## Jason

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i think this pic makes me a look a bit wider than i really am (b/c of the workshirt), but otherwise i mostly like how it came out. this is from my band's photoshoot on the 30th.



you look like the dude from Lord of the rings  yeah you look a lil rotund in that picture


----------



## metalfiend666

noodles said:


>


 
Noodles is horrified to realise that what he thought was only a silent fart has turned into a full on follow-through moment.


----------



## abyssalservant

Illogium=metal.


----------



## CHAWLthornacus

"me & my little friend"


----------



## Ryan

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i think this pic makes me a look a bit wider than i really am (b/c of the workshirt), but otherwise i mostly like how it came out. this is from my band's photoshoot on the 30th.





Code:


Pic in the woods                                            ... +5 :metal: points
Black guitars                                             ... +5 :metal: points
Long hair                                                  ... +5 :metal: points
Viking beard                                              ... +7 :metal: points
Worrying about your weight like a 15 year old girl ... -10 :metal: points
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Total :metal: points                                        ... +12


----------



## crazy_cree

Heres a crappy pic of me


----------



## Memq

crazy_cree said:


> Heres a crappy pic of me



Whatta???


----------



## 7slinger

crazy_cree said:


> Heres a crappy pic of me


----------



## D-EJ915

That picture was scary.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Ryan said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Pic in the woods                                            ... +5 :metal: points
> Black guitars                                             ... +5 :metal: points
> Long hair                                                  ... +5 :metal: points
> Viking beard                                              ... +7 :metal: points
> Worrying about your weight like a 15 year old girl ... -10 :metal: points
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total :metal: points                                        ... +12





haha


----------



## Shawn

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i think this pic makes me a look a bit wider than i really am (b/c of the workshirt), but otherwise i mostly like how it came out. this is from my band's photoshoot on the 30th.



Cool pic, Ari.


----------



## dysfctn

Illogium said:


>





DelfinoPie said:


> _*... slightly haunting.*_



You should hear their music! Portal are unbe-fucking-lievable!

_http://www.myspace.com/portalxiii_

Didn't know you posted here, when are you guys gonna play Sydney again?


----------



## Illogium

dysfctn said:


> You should hear their music! Portal are unbe-fucking-lievable!
> 
> _http://www.myspace.com/portalxiii_
> 
> Didn't know you posted here, when are you guys gonna play Sydney again?



Hail.

This is uncertain, as 3 of the members reside in Brisbane and the other 2 in Adelaide and play in such bands as STARGAZER, CAULDRON BLACK RAM and MOURNFUL CONGREGATION.
We will play live again but right now this is foggy, we are however in the first stages of another album.
The current obsession.


----------



## Shawn

Illogium said:


>



Cool pic and nice BK, they have to be one of the most best playing UVs ever, cool eerie costume too.


----------



## Ryan

Playin around in Photoshop and made this pretty cool one hehe


----------



## D-EJ915

nice comfy pants


----------



## Buzz762

metalfiend666 said:


> Noodles is horrified to realise that what he thought was only a silent fart has turned into a full on follow-through moment.



 

Exactly my thoughts about that pic...


----------



## OzzyC

Ryan said:


> Playin around in Photoshop and made this pretty cool one hehe



what model of line 6 amp is that


----------



## Ryan

Spider II HD 150w


----------



## Ancestor

Ryan said:


> Playin around in Photoshop and made this pretty cool one hehe



Ah, dude, that is cool. Need to PS in an elephant trunk though.  Nice axes, too.


----------



## Memq

Me with my lovely 7621


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


> Playin around in Photoshop and made this pretty cool one hehe



 That's neat, Ryan. Nice guitars too.


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven

i was very metal yesterday.


----------



## D-EJ915

nice g-shock, lol


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven

thanks, jeff!


----------



## Ryan

My new baby in action! I just restrung it with 9-54's and cleaned/oiled the board + polished the frets. I also added a little more bow to the middle and lowered the bridge a pinch.. Intonated and ready to go! It plays like a dream


----------



## D-EJ915

holy cow 9-54? Good god you use rubber bands! lmao


----------



## Ryan

D-EJ915 said:


> holy cow 9-54? Good god you use rubber bands! lmao



I know what im doing lol
I cant stand fucking bridge cables for strings. I dont like fighting to manipulate my guitar ya know.


----------



## D-EJ915

How much better is that black tuner than the silver one? The silver one kinda sucks.


----------



## Ryan

Its pretty cool. Solid tuner i guess.. I usually use my PODxt tuner though.


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


> My new baby in action! I just restrung it with 9-54's and cleaned/oiled the board + polished the frets. I also added a little more bow to the middle and lowered the bridge a pinch.. Intonated and ready to go! It plays like a dream



Cool pic, Ryan and nice tatts. 

I use 9s too. D'Addarios.


----------



## Ryan

Shawn said:


> Cool pic, Ryan and nice tatts.
> 
> I use 9s too. D'Addarios.



Great minds think alike my friend.   
+rep for shawn.


----------



## Shawn

More pics of those tattoos!


----------



## Ryan

Shawn said:


> More pics of those tattoos!



This pic is so not metal but o well hehe


----------



## Shawn

Those are badass tatts.


----------



## skinhead

Ryan said:


> This pic is so not metal but o well hehe



Those Tattoos are damn metal Ryan, i want to make some design on my arms too.

BTW nice ear plugs too


----------



## xcobhcxxcrownx




----------



## Rick

xcobhcxxcrownx said:


>



Nice. So the Metalhead's a decent amp?


----------



## Mark. A

No longer have this 7620, but cool pic none the less


----------



## Shawn

Mark. A said:


> No longer have this 7620, but cool pic none the less



 That's a nice 7620 too.

Cool pic.


----------



## Mark. A

Thanks man, I really like the way the light comes in over my amp and the tube screamer on top,


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> Nice. So the Metalhead's a decent amp?


They're good $500 amps yeah, I think the retail price is pushing it since Randalls are around the same and way better.


----------



## skinhead

xcobhcxxcrownx said:


>



Man that pic ot's very cool!

Remember to Connor of putrefy, with cup hehe.

I always wanted to try that MH, but i never have the oportunity!


----------



## JMad81




----------



## Christopher

Most likely not playing Metal but it was at our New Year's Eve gig and no matter what I was playing it sounded a whole lot like Metal. !

And heh, I got laid at the bar!


----------



## Ryan

JMad81 said:


>



Sweet rig man!


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> Sweet rig man!


+1 nice guitar and amp


----------



## JMad81

D-EJ915 said:


> +1 nice guitar and amp



Thanks man, the H-307 w/ EMGs running through the 5150 is heavy as hell.


----------



## Shawn

JMad81 said:


>



Nice rig and nice guitar too. Cool pic. 

Oh, and welcome to the forum. 

Christopher (formerly Deadringer), nice to finally see a pic of you.


----------



## Christopher

Shawn said:


> Christopher (formerly Deadringer), nice to finally see a pic of you.



Ah, see I didn't think you guys needed a pic of me. I'm basically a taller, heavier, less chin-furry Noodles. In fact, he could almost be my mini-me.


----------



## Shawn

Yeah, I see that. Nice S 7420 too. I totally forgot you had one of those.


----------



## Christopher

Shawn said:


> Yeah, I see that. Nice S 7420 too. I totally forgot you had one of those.



Yeah, it's my main guitar. It's also my favorite guitar ever and that's saying a whole lot considering my gear whore past. I bought it as a backup for my JP7 last year and ended up leaving the JP in it's case for months. I ended selling it and haven't looked back. The only thing I miss and wish my S had was the piezo but that's what I have my AJ307 for.

I'd sure love to get a Universe to go with it, your collection always sparks my gas.


----------



## Rick

Shawn, the Universe King.


----------



## Shawn

I only have 2. I wish I had more UVs.


----------



## musicboyy

Shawn said:


> I only have 2. I wish I had more UVs.



HaHa...ONLY...


----------



## Christopher

Shawn said:


> I only have 2. I wish I had more UVs.



Don't you have the yin and yang though? I hope I don't have you confused for someone else.


----------



## metalfiend666

He does, a UV7PWH and a UV7BK.


----------



## Shawn

James is right, I do have a PWH and BK. I LOVE the older UVs. I used to have a 1998 UV777BK. I sold it so I could get my hands on a S 7420 and it was the last one to leave the factory (or so I was told). I do miss it alot but there is something special about the older UVs. As Metal Ken says, the UV7BK is one of the best playing guitars ever, he is right. I cannot put it down.


----------



## Kotex

Not a seven, but as metal as it gets. Number 1,000 bee-itches!











Then Today at practice. Not metal, as my hair is now cut.


----------



## Shawn

Kotex said:


> Not a seven, but as metal as it gets. Number 1,000 bee-itches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Today at practice. Not metal, as my hair is now cut.


----------



## skinhead

So here a rough metal pic:






And another






And another!


----------



## Seedawakener

Skinheaed, you look like a mean motherfucker.


----------



## skinhead

^  Thanks...(?)

So here another ones:


----------



## Ryan

I want your guitar Frank. Give it now. \m/


----------



## skinhead

OK man!

I want your tattoos!

BTW your 7420 it's amazing, so clean! and your new UV too!


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Shawn

skinhead said:


> So here a rough metal pic:


Nice UV.


----------



## Ryan

Speakin of nice UVs, nice work on the album Shawn, ive enjoyed it so far..  Just got it today


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


> Speakin of nice UVs, nice work on the album Shawn, ive enjoyed it so far..  Just got it today



Nice. It got there safe and sound. Glad you like it, Ryan and thanks!


----------



## Rick

Sweet pics, Frank.


----------



## skinhead

rg7420user said:


> Sweet pics, Frank.



Thanks, Rick!

Do you have a pic of your's? I want to see it.


----------



## metalfiend666

Cool pics. Just a thought about your guitar Frank, is it definitely a UV77MC? It looks like it could be a UV7BK with a MC neck to me. Does it have a cover on the back for the controls, or just the trem cavity and output jack covers?


----------



## Shawn

He refinished it. I still would've left it as is. Swirls are awesome. Oh well, it's his guitar and it looks cool nonetheless.


----------



## skinhead

metalfiend666 said:


> Cool pics. Just a thought about your guitar Frank, is it definitely a UV77MC? It looks like it could be a UV7BK with a MC neck to me. Does it have a cover on the back for the controls, or just the trem cavity and output jack covers?



It's an MC, has the swirl color under, and in some places where the paint it's fucked up, i can see it.

BTW i have a pic of the back of the guitar if you want to see it:





Maybe you can see the MC paint on the end of the guitar, where's the strap button.


----------



## Emperoff

Refinish a MC is just... wrong. 

But hey, it's your guitar anyway


----------



## skinhead

Emperoff said:


> Refinish a MC is just... wrong.
> 
> But hey, it's your guitar anyway



Right, David.


----------



## metalfiend666

I see it now dude. It was just the black looked pretty good in your pics and combined with the black and green pickguard it looked a lot like a UV7BK with the MC neck. The dude that did that needs shooting.


----------



## Shawn

I thought Frank did it to his guitar. I never wanted to say anything but I agree with you guys. I would never refinish a UVMC. It is his guitar however, to each his own.


----------



## Ryan

man, i want an ss.org shirt. :/


----------



## skinhead

^ Me too. The other day i was going to make a sevenstring.org tattoo, but then i thought "if Chris ban me?" so i came back 

BTW Shawn, i thought that you support all the things that people say, you was my god! now you look so inmortal...  I'm saying a lot of stupid things today.

When i can put the original paint to mi UV i didn't think that.

PS: I trade my UV for a SS.org shirt. joking...


----------



## Shawn

skinhead said:


> ^ Me too. The other day i was going to make a sevenstring.org tattoo, but then i thought "if Chris ban me?" so i came back
> 
> BTW Shawn, i thought that you support all the things that people say, you was my god! now you look so inmortal...  I'm saying a lot of stupid things today.
> 
> When i can put the original paint to mi UV i didn't think that.
> 
> PS: I trade my UV for a SS.org shirt. joking...



 Yeah, man, it's cool. Me, im just a sucker for swirls. I could never find myself to ever afford a UV77MC and it is unfortunate. If I had one, i'd cherish it. But like I said, it's your guitar, Frank and judging from the pics you posted, it looks like you're enjoying it and that's what matters. I like those pics too, very cool.


----------



## Emperoff

Skinhead, I remember you posting pics of your UV before being repainted...

http://foros.guitarramania.com/viewtopic.php?highlight=comunidad+cuerdistas&t=116226

So you refinished it!!! confess it, fucker!!!!       

It's ok dude, it's your guitar  Just kidding. But remember: the day you die, you'll go to hell, and you'll be damned to put a f*cking huge pinneapple into your ass for the rest of the eternity


----------



## skinhead

^ Suck my dick, David  

That pic was very very old, was when the guitar was in hands of the other guy.

I didn't refinished man, i love MC's!

So now i have to suicide me for that blasphemy things?


----------



## D-EJ915

swirls are god-awful, it looks 100 times better black then with that hideous condiment concoction.

btw all you swirl fanboys, lol, more for you guys hahaha.


----------



## skinhead

D-EJ915 said:


> swirls are god-awful, it looks 100 times better black then with that hideous condiment concoction.
> 
> btw all you swirl fanboys, lol, more for you guys hahaha.



So you think that in black it's nice?

The only thing that i like, it's that with the black color, all the details in gree, yellow and pink are amazing when you look at them.


----------



## D-EJ915

the inlays on the fretboard are sweet and jump out more with the black, it really does look nice as-is


----------



## Emperoff

Yeah, my (late) metal pic  





It's a frame of a vid I made playing some Shadows fall song... forgot which


----------



## Rick

^That pic screams metal right there. The Hellraiser's the shit too.


----------



## D-EJ915

Yeah man, freakin FFVII with sephiroth! Even if you'd been wearing a tutu it would have been metal \m/


----------



## bXo

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D-EJ915

sick!


----------



## Ryan

Bad fuckin ass! I <3 that V. Too bad our weak USD wont let me afford a Ran. :/


----------



## skinhead

bXo said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Alex, amazing guitar dude!

BTW nice camo pants and the adidas tenis, white with black stripes FTW or FH (for hooligans ).

PS: I'm elmeier.


----------



## metalfiend666

Nice Ran dude,  to the site.

Skinhead, that was quite a nice swirl before the idot who had it before you refinished it.


----------



## skinhead

metalfiend666 said:


> Skinhead, that was quite a nice swirl before the idot who had it before you refinished it.



Yeah man, the nicest swirl on a MC ever


----------



## Emperoff

bXo's RAN looks awesome. He bought it used, but in perfect condition for 1000&#8364; I think. Freaking great deal.

Someday I'll step at your door and play the shit on it, Alex


----------



## Mr. S

Ryan said:


> man, i want an ss.org shirt. :/


----------



## Shawn

Welcome to the forum, BXo and nice V. 

Nice shirt too. I once had that shirt and I even wore it in my yearbook photo back in 1994.  Obituary's Cause Of Death =


----------



## Hexer

bXo said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



WOW, I really want my RAN to be finished now!!!


----------



## Ryan

Contradictions Collapse shirt \m/


----------



## Shawn

Cool pic with the UV777BK, Ryan.


----------



## Rick

Ryan said:


> Contradictions Collapse shirt \m/



You look deep in metal thought.


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> You look deep in metal thought.


He's looking at pics of my H-207


----------



## Rick

Oh, is that what it is?


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> Oh, is that what it is?


yeah that's what's up.

either that or he's checking out the shota gallery on datorrents


----------



## Ryan

^ 

Nah, it was the GP5 Tab for the Stillborn One solo @ like .035 BPM hehe


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> ^
> 
> Nah, it was the GP5 Tab for the Stillborn One solo @ like .035 BPM hehe


damn dude, so fast! I can only play it at .005BPM!


----------



## Shawn

D-EJ915 said:


> He's looking at pics of my H-207



Your H-207 makes me


----------



## canuck brian

Me playing last night at Lee's Palace in Toronto with my 8 stringer


----------



## D-EJ915

that's pretty cool, dude


----------



## Ryan

I know you were hot as hell in that hoodie. I only made that mistake once hehe


----------



## B Lopez

Well I do play with explosives...


there was just something in the way in the original pic...


----------



## zasam4

^^^^
HAHAHA.. i think we were in the same place


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahaha you guys are nuckin futs


----------



## Ryan

LOL those are fucking metal


----------



## Mr. S

explosions FTW!


----------



## noodles

TOASTY!


----------



## Adam

noodles said:


> TOASTY!



Mortal Kombat FTW!


----------



## Rick

Wow, haven't seen that guy in a long time!


----------



## kindred_spirits

Its not a seven, but I'd say its pretty metal...


----------



## D-EJ915

Legacy = \m/


----------



## Brett89

kindred_spirits said:


> Its not a seven, but I'd say its pretty metal...



What kind of guitar is that? I like the shape...


----------



## kindred_spirits

Dean Hardtail Standard.


----------



## Edroz

from Polterchrist show 1/28/07. playing the new carvin live for the first time.


----------



## B Lopez

That thing is SWEET!


----------



## Edroz

thanks


----------



## kmanick

IT sure is! 
Ed, did you end up swapping the pick ups on 
this one or just leave the stock ones in?


----------



## Edroz

kmanick said:


> IT sure is!
> Ed, did you end up swapping the pick ups on
> this one or just leave the stock ones in?



stock pickups are still in there. like i said before, they're not awful, i can live with them... i wanna try out the new Dimarzio D Activator7 pickups in there when they come out. it's REALLY hard resisting putting an X2N7 and AN7 in this guitar like my other carvin because they sound so good, but i hate having the same pickups in all of my guitars... i like variety.


----------



## svart

zasam4 said:


> ^^^^
> HAHAHA.. i think we were in the same place


nice axe! there should be more Jackson 7 players!


----------



## B Lopez

svart said:


> nice axe! there should be more Jackson 7 players!



There needs to be more Jackson 7s to begin with


----------



## Shawn

Edroz said:


> from Polterchrist show 1/28/07. playing the new carvin live for the first time.



Love that Carvin!


----------



## jjjsssxxx




----------



## Memq

Denied by Christ said:


>



get down bro!!

amazing pic!


----------



## Shawn

Denied by Christ said:


>


Cool pic.  You're throwin' down!


----------



## jjjsssxxx

Thanx!


----------



## eaeolian

svart said:


> nice axe! there should be more Jackson 7 players!



Jackson should make more 7s...


----------



## D-EJ915

eaeolian said:


> Jackson should make more 7s...


DK-7M FTW!


----------



## NiMH

eaeolian said:


> Jackson should make more 7s...




:amen:


----------



## eaeolian

D-EJ915 said:


> DK-7M FTW!



There would be one on the way to me already if they would make such a beast. Well, they will, but I've got other things to do with 3K right now.


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> There would be two on the way to me and Noodles already if they would make such a beast.


----------



## D-EJ915

I wish they would make one


----------



## Buzz762

Couldn't pass this photo-op up:


----------



## Rick

A little metalhead in the making.


----------



## Christopher

Buzz762 said:


> Couldn't pass this photo-op up:



Buzz man, you're a lot younger than I thought.


----------



## Buzz762

Yeah... my profile didn't let me clarify that the Age:19 was 19 months


----------



## Ryan

That looks like an accident waiting to happen...


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Disgusting, i know; although i  binding


----------



## D-EJ915

you look like you just lost control of you bowels.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

i did

wanna talk about it?


----------



## Rick

7StringofAblicK said:


> i did
> 
> wanna talk about it?



 

No thanks.


----------



## Shawn

7StringofAblicK said:


> Disgusting, i know; although i  binding



Nice K7 and cool strap too.


----------



## Mark. A

Straight edge?


----------



## Ryan

A lot of clubs in the states mark your hand with an X to show that youre under age to drink, or that you have paid to get in. ;D


----------



## metalfiend666

Ryan said:


> A lot of clubs in the states mark your hand with an X to show that youre under age to drink


 
Which a lot of "straight edgers" started doing on their own hands to show they didn't want to drink, hence the term "straight edge".


----------



## Edroz

i know this is a post your most metal pic with your SEVEN, but these are some of the best live pics ever taken of me. Auditory Assault Fest, Baltimore MD '06
























and a seven pic


----------



## Ryan

I know what straight edge is ;D - thanks for breaking it down for me though ;D

edit: awesome pics ed. heh lividity.


----------



## God Hand Apostle

I'm totally going to flash my straightedge tattoo next time I go out with people and try the "I payed to get in." haha

Nice Spector. Is that a Euro or US? I heard the Euro is a sweet bass, but I've never touched one.


----------



## Edroz

God Hand Apostle said:


> Nice Spector. Is that a Euro or US? I heard the Euro is a sweet bass, but I've never touched one.



it's a Eurobass. amazing instrument... scored it ridiculously cheap too, wish it was a 5 string though.


----------



## AARRGGHHH

Don't have many live pics with my seven. Here's a couple from Bloodstock 06.


----------



## Shawn

Nice guitar. I like those camo pants too. Cool pics.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Yeah i'm only 20 

and the strap isn't even mine haha, i borrowed it from someone at the show because i forgot mine . It was quite an obnoxious yellow.


----------



## AARRGGHHH

Shawn said:


> Nice guitar. I like those camo pants too. Cool pics.



Cheers 

Yeah, the combats are cool. really comfortable and loads of pockets.


----------



## InTheRavensName

stock 06? which band were you in (forgive my ignorance, I was probably wankered!)


----------



## AARRGGHHH

InTheRavensName said:


> stock 06? which band were you in (forgive my ignorance, I was probably wankered!)



Hostile, we were 2nd on in the Darwin suite, would have been pretty early in the day to be wankered


----------



## bluevoodoo

Doing backing vocals with my previous 7-string,a Schecter 007 Elite:


----------



## Shawn

bluevoodoo said:


> Doing backing vocals with my previous 7-string,a Schecter 007 Elite:



Red X


----------



## Hexer

from my "new" bands first gig:
I'm the guy dressed in black on the right in the pics
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/8522/dscn4001lw5.jpg

http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/858/dscn4024ai4.jpg

you can only see my hair in this pic, but compare my hair to our bassists. it seems we did the same move in that moment but I have NO IDEA how you can get your hair like that 
http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/8292/retaliationvn8.jpg

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/3491/dscn4010vg6.jpg

special award to our bassist for impressive headbanging:
http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/3959/retaliation2wf7.jpg


----------



## noodles

My resolution is 1440x990, and those completely filled my screen. I removed the direct links, please resize them.


----------



## Hexer

noodles said:


> My resolution is 1440x990, and those completely filled my screen. I removed the direct links, please resize them.



thanks dave! maybe the links are enough, eh? I feel pretty lazy today


----------



## metalfiend666

Hexer said:


> you can only see my hair in this pic, but compare my hair to our bassists. it seems we did the same move in that moment but I have NO IDEA how you can get your hair like that
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/8292/retaliationvn8.jpg


 
Looking at the way your hair is moving, I think you're both windmilling. ie spinning your hair around in a circular motion. It's one of my favourite ways of headbanging as it looks so fucking cool, but I find it hard to do while playing.


----------



## Hexer

lol, didnt think of windmilling but thats a very good possibility, we both like to do that and we have a few parts (mainly relatively simple, brutal tremolo-picking riffs) that work quite well with it


----------



## Shawn

These pics was taken earlier tonight, we're recording our new full length cd. Hopefully it'll be ready for 7-7-07, that's what we're hoping. Im playing guitar while my drummer is recording his drum tracks. In this pic, we're on our third to the last song which is pretty cool. I can't wait to do my tracks. Anyway, enough of that, here's the pics~


----------



## Rick

Awesome, dude!

Dig the 'stache.


----------



## stephen33

Playing at a shitty bar:


----------



## Shawn

rg7420user said:


> Awesome, dude!
> 
> Dig the 'stache.



 Thanks, I didn't have time to shave. 

Stephen, nice KXK V, that's a badass 7.


----------



## metalfiend666

That KXK's very nice, the evil twin of Noodles V7.


----------



## Rick

Pretty sweet axe there.


----------



## Jazzy

me and my band at our latest show...

and our vocalist looking gay (you think the denim cutoffs are bad? you havent even seen the red and green socks yet...)

oh and this crappy pic of me...






found some better pics of the whole band...











theres the red and green socks...seriously...wtf....


----------



## Shawn

Cool pics, Jazzy!


----------



## Ryan

nice


----------



## D-EJ915

the socks look really warm

your bass player is goin all out in the last pic and the singer is just like strollin' by


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

so i'm not sure which of these is the most metal, but these are from my band's first show, which was last night.


----------



## D-EJ915

Your guitar looks massive compared to his, lol.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

D-EJ915 said:


> Your guitar looks massive compared to his, lol.



yeah, it pretty much is lol.....the neck on my schecter is probably about twice the size of his


----------



## Hexer

WarriorOfMetal: I bet that schecter sounds savage with that savage  cool pics
now go persuade your singer into buying a god damn 7!!!


----------



## Ryan

Nice ENGL mang.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Hexer said:


> WarriorOfMetal: I bet that schecter sounds savage with that savage  cool pics
> now go persuade your singer into buying a god damn 7!!!



i've suggested it a couple times....i don't think he'd want to spend a lot of money on one, and i think the best i can do is maybe occasionally have him use one of my guitars for a song or two.


----------



## InTheRavensName

AARRGGHHH said:


> Hostile, we were 2nd on in the Darwin suite, would have been pretty early in the day to be wankered



...have you SEEN me at festivals 

I don't need to play my 7 live, alas, no pics :/


----------



## crayzee

Ok, my FIRST metal Pics with my beloved, all new C7...to the right, Gig was Saturday night. The Horns were upped. We proclaimed ourselves to be badass and administered some supreme music....
   
Good fun, people liked it, so did we. Hell yeah!  
Niels

Rocking






More Rocking





The Crowd (Rocking)


----------



## B Lopez

rock


----------



## Shawn

crayzee said:


> Ok, my FIRST metal Pics with my beloved, all new C7...to the right, Gig was Saturday night. The Horns were upped. We proclaimed ourselves to be badass and administered some supreme music....
> 
> Good fun, people liked it, so did we. Hell yeah!
> Niels
> 
> Rocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Rocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crowd (Rocking)



Cool pics and nice guitar!


----------



## crayzee

Man, I loooove her...I'm so uber-happy with my new axe and my amp...first time at all that I don't have to think all the time if my stuff does what it's supposed to do, because IT DOES IT! She stays in tune just fine, I got my Amp setup in about 5 minutes time and it rips. I can't even remember the last time when I needed guitars on the monitors (at least on stages like this), these beasts cut through everything (our other guitarist has a Savage 120, I've got an Savage SE). Relax and rock out...!


----------



## TWF

Not that metal, cause it's not a metal band.


----------



## eaeolian

WoM: You sure you're not related to Crooks? 

Nice rig.


----------



## Chris

crayzee said:


> Ok, my FIRST metal Pics with my beloved, all new C7...to the right, Gig was Saturday night. The Horns were upped. We proclaimed ourselves to be badass and administered some supreme music....
> 
> Good fun, people liked it, so did we. Hell yeah!
> Niels
> 
> Rocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Rocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crowd (Rocking)




 I like this guy already.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

eaeolian said:


> WoM: You sure you're not related to Crooks?
> 
> Nice rig.



not as far as i know.....i can't remember what he even looks like


----------



## Heavy Ed

My most metal pic w/7 string? My cheesy lil avatar!


----------



## TomAwesome

The X's are on my hands in that one picture because I forgot my ID >.<


----------



## Chris




----------



## Ryan

Nice pics man! Good to see you take care of your fretboard too hehe


----------



## Shawn

Cool pics, Tom.  Nice guitar and nice shirt too. Brujeria =


----------



## Rick

Whereabouts in Texas are ye, Tom?


----------



## blindvomit

rg7420user said:


> Whereabouts in Texas are ye, Tom?



I'd like to know too, Brujeria is well known where I'm at (El Paso), in fact they are playing a show soon with Cephalic Carnage.


----------



## TomAwesome

Thanks for all the nice comments!



Ryan said:


> Nice pics man! Good to see you take care of your fretboard too hehe



Oh, I baby my Ibanezes (I have two of the model shown [7421XL] with different pickups). I lurve them 




rg7420user said:


> Whereabouts in Texas are ye, Tom?





blindvomit said:


> I'd like to know too, Brujeria is well known where I'm at (El Paso), in fact they are playing a show soon with Cephalic Carnage.



I live in McAllen, which is pretty much as far south as you can go before you hit Mejico. Seriously, my high school was along a freeway, and right outside of my high school was a sign that said *MEXICO: NEXT EXIT*. Brujeria is pretty popular here, too. I got that shirt last time I went to see them. I'm going again when they come to Brownsville, which is about an hour and a half from here. I'm not sure if Cephalic Carnage will be there as well, but that would be nice. I always get looked at funny since I'm always the only white guy there, and I hang a little low when they're playing Matando Gueros, but it's all good


----------



## Rick

TomAwesome said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I baby my Ibanezes (I have two of the model shown [7421XL] with different pickups). I lurve them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in McAllen, which is pretty much as far south as you can go before you hit Mejico. Seriously, my high school was along a freeway, and right outside of my high school was a sign that said *MEXICO: NEXT EXIT*. Brujeria is pretty popular here, too. I got that shirt last time I went to see them. I'm going again when they come to Brownsville, which is about an hour and a half from here. I'm not sure if Cephalic Carnage will be there as well, but that would be nice. I always get looked at funny since I'm always the only white guy there, and I hang a little low when they're playing Matando Gueros, but it's all good



I like McAllen. It is pretty far down there, isn't it! I was one of 2 white guys to see Flaw, 40 Below Summer, Ill Nino, and Element Eighty 3 years at La Villa Real so I know what ya mean!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol where my dad lived in el paso you could look across the rio grande or whatever the river is and see mexico  beat that hahahaha


you got some sick hair action, man \m/


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> lol where my dad lived in el paso you could look across the rio grande or whatever the river is and see mexico  beat that hahahaha
> 
> 
> you got some sick hair action, man \m/



It's the Rio Grande, you're right.


----------



## TomAwesome

D-EJ915 said:


> lol where my dad lived in el paso you could look across the rio grande or whatever the river is and see mexico  beat that hahahaha



Yeah, my drummer lives on the river. In front of his house is a dirt road. Across the road is a cane field. Beyond the field is the Rio Grande and Mexico, which is easily visible. There are border patrol vehicles going by constantly...




D-EJ915 said:


> you got some sick hair action, man \m/


Thanks!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol when I drove by mexico a few years ago I didn't see any border patrol guys


----------



## crayzee

Hey Tom, nice action there, nice Geetaar!  
Rock on,
Niels


----------



## Ryan

_I just woke up, lay off the hair lol_


----------



## Shawn

^


----------



## D-EJ915

what's the Dunlop thing with the numbers above the amps?


----------



## swedenuck

Looks like a guitar care and polish kit


----------



## Ryan

D-EJ915 said:


> what's the Dunlop thing with the numbers above the amps?


----------



## HighGain510

You know you're metal when you wake up and there is already a kickass customized 7 string in your hands!  Nice Ryan!


----------



## Ryan

lol


----------



## Chris

For some reason Ryan I always think you live in the UK.


----------



## HighGain510

Chris said:


> For some reason Ryan I always think you live in the UK.



The Hoth System IS in the UK, Chris... right next to Mos Eisley and Coruscant... 


Man... it's sad that I know the names of two places in the Star Wars universe....


----------



## D-EJ915

ryan lives in charlotte hahahaha, he had it in there when he first joined


----------



## HighGain510

D-EJ915 said:


> ryan lives in charlotte hahahaha, he had it in there when he first joined



Yeah plus he just posted that map picture from where he lived to Florida for 7/7/07!


----------



## Ryan

@ Chris, i think there's a Ryan in the UK on here. But I'm way cooler. Plus i contribute... thanks for noticing lol :/

@ Jeff You guys should get together and solve mysteries! like the Hardy Boyssss!!!

"Ive got a RAGING clue!"


----------



## D-EJ915

dude if it's raging, hit the toilet already, geez


----------



## HighGain510

Ryan said:


> @ Chris, i think there's a Ryan in the UK on here. But I'm way cooler. Plus i contribute... thanks for noticing lol :/
> 
> @ Jeff You guys should get together and solve mysteries! like the Hardy Boyssss!!!
> 
> "Ive got a RAGING clue!"



The Hardly Boys!  I was going to link to youtube but it looks like they've all been removed!


----------



## Hexer

HighGain510 said:


> The Hoth System IS in the UK, Chris... right next to Mos Eisley and Coruscant...
> 
> 
> Man... it's sad that I know the names of two places in the Star Wars universe....



dont worry, I know more than only 2


----------



## metalfiend666

Ryan said:


> @ Chris, i think there's a Ryan in the UK on here


 
There is. His username is Mr S


----------



## Chris

Ryan said:


> @ Chris, i think there's a Ryan in the UK on here. But I'm way cooler. Plus i contribute... thanks for noticing lol :/
> 
> @ Jeff You guys should get together and solve mysteries! like the Hardy Boyssss!!!
> 
> "Ive got a RAGING clue!"



I donated to you as well. Check your fucking paypal.


----------



## Ryan

I did, lol.

Next time i get a 99¢ chicken sandwich at Jack in the Box, i'll think about you.


----------



## Delldune

check my myspace 

http://www.myspace.com/the_social_dork

i get pretty metal in some of those pics! haha


----------



## Rick

Delldune said:


> check my myspace
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/the_social_dork
> 
> i get pretty metal in some of those pics! haha



I like the AX7221.


----------



## bazguitarman

I don`t have any pics with my new 7-string yet since I havn`t officially taken possesion, but here`s one of me with my last 6-string purchase. Moderately metal looking with my Gutierrez Juggernaut custom (mahogany/wenge/cocobola).


----------



## TomAwesome

Nice guitar, Baz, even if it's missing a string  Is that a 5150, or a 5150 II?


----------



## bazguitarman

TomAwesome said:


> Nice guitar, Baz, even if it's missing a string  Is that a 5150, or a 5150 II?





Yeah, I had hoped to take delivery of my new 7321 early next week, but it looks like I may have had an attempted scam run on me. I was selling my LTD EC-1000 to finance my new guitar, but I may have gotten a fake cashier`s check as payment. My bank could not confirm it today and the buyer has not returned my email inquiry. Hmmmm.....

It`s a 5150 II. I really like this amp. I love a saturated gain tone and the 5150 series provides it in spades. I like the upper mids of the 5150 II. It cuts like a lazer through butter. I really wanted to hear my first 7 through it, but I may be set back about a month now. Sigh. 

Eric


----------



## TomAwesome

bazguitarman said:


> It`s a 5150 II. I really like this amp. I love a saturated gain tone and the 5150 series provides it in spades. I like the upper mids of the 5150 II. It cuts like a lazer through butter. I really wanted to hear my first 7 through it, but I may be set back about a month now. Sigh.



Spiffy! The 5150 II kicks. It'll sound great with the 7, and then even better when you put some better pickups in it. Hopefully the guitar selling thing gets worked out :\


----------



## bazguitarman

TomAwesome said:


> Spiffy! The 5150 II kicks. It'll sound great with the 7, and then even better when you put some better pickups in it. Hopefully the guitar selling thing gets worked out :\




Good news. The cashier`s check cleared today with some added info from the buyer. Looks like the big man is on my side once more. I`m sending the payment for the RG7321 out in the morning. I should have it by the end of next week. WooHoo!!!!

Eric


----------



## jtm45

bazguitarman said:


>



That's a fine looking guitar Baz 
Lovely carve on the body.Do they make 7's?


----------



## AbsentCurtis

I know it's not a very "metal" pic, but a friend of mine took it at our last show an I totally dig it.


----------



## bazguitarman

jtm45 said:


> That's a fine looking guitar Baz
> Lovely carve on the body.Do they make 7's?





I`m pretty sure Brent does make a 7-string version. He`s a full on custom maker so I assume that anything is possible. Check out his myspace page.

www.myspace.com/gutierrezguitars

He has pics of that guitar on his site.

Eric


----------



## Michael

LOL!


----------



## Ryan

that's badass mike.
killer 7 \m/


----------



## Shawn

Mawdyson said:


> LOL!



 Nice one, Mike! 

I dig the COW 7 too.


----------



## Sebastian

I can see your Jackson C.O.W.7 is dirty 

Clean it .. Clean IT NOW !!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan

What if Mike likes it dirty?


----------



## Rick

Sebastian needs to see all COW's looking immaculate. 

Hey, Sebastian, when does your friend go to NY?


----------



## D-EJ915

dude that face is weird as hell


----------



## Sebastian

Ryan said:


> What if Mike likes it dirty?



I see you dont know the rules ..  
It doesn't matter what he likes - he has a Jackosn C.O.W.7 - and it has to be clean, and immaculate  

*Better don't ask what would happen if the C.O.W.7 had some damage


----------



## Ryan

^


----------



## Sebastian

Ryan said:


> ^



I see I see... you understood the rules ...


----------



## Ryan

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> I see I see... you understood the rules ...


----------



## Rick

Sebastian must be wetting his pants right now. 

Sorry, dude, I had to.


----------



## D-EJ915

I was like "who is sebastian" then looked at Vegeta's name and was like OOOHHHHH!!!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

oh, my, god, that COW is B-E-A-utiful! im seriously drooling, damn thats sexy, i like it almost as much as my hellraiser. i can just stare at my hellraiser for like 20 mins at a time. i do it all the time, rofl.


----------



## Rick

Cyanide_Anima said:


> oh, my, god, that COW is B-E-A-utiful! im seriously drooling, damn thats sexy, i like it almost as much as my hellraiser. i can just stare at my hellraiser for like 20 mins at a time. i do it all the time, rofl.



You and Sebastian should start a COW fanclub.


----------



## Ryan

This COW7 actually belongs to Dendro now. We traded 
Hows that guitar doin anyways Al? You still have it? lol


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

a fanclub, nah, i'm not a fan of COW himself, just the guitar, Dino was fear factory, COW just can't with Dino! rofl!


----------



## Rick

Cyanide_Anima said:


> a fanclub, nah, i'm not a fan of COW himself, just the guitar, Dino was fear factory, COW just can't with Dino! rofl!



Amen to that!!! 

I was more referring to the guitar itself, though.


----------



## Sebastian

Ok Ryan.. your C.O.W.7 was clean and nice  
+ rep for you...

As for the FF thing...

Dino's work was the greatest (he was the co-founder of FF afterall...)
But i just prefer C.O.W.'s playing style a bit more... thats all...


----------



## Chris

Mawdyson said:


> LOL!



Fucking huge props for wearing an Immortal shirt.


----------



## Rick




----------



## TomAwesome

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Dino's work was the greatest (he was the co-founder of FF afterall...)
> But i just prefer C.O.W.'s playing style a bit more... thats all...



I agree and disagree with you. I do like that COW's style is a bit more diverse, and his guitar's tone is probably closer to what I'd want for myself than Dino's (though I freakin' LOVE Dino's tone for what HE does). I think I'd like his playing more, though, if he was playing guitar for a band other than Fear Factory. If Dino's not playing guitar, it's just not Fear Factory. Not that Dino WAS the band, but he was an essential part of the FF formula. Also, I'd love to have a COW Jackson


----------



## Rick

TomAwesome said:


> If Dino's not playing guitar, it's just not Fear Factory.



That says it all for me right there. 

rep for you.


----------



## TomAwesome

^
W00t w00t!


----------



## Sebastian

You two know you will get a lot of neg. reps from me... 



*joke


----------



## Shawn

I might as well put it here in the proper thread. 

Taken yesterday!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol Shawn you have the "argh, wtf!" look going on hahaha, nice axes, man!


----------



## CGord

I know, I know, they're all missing a string! My seven is on its way! 
















All hail teh mighty '51!


----------



## Ryan

Oh my.


----------



## CGord

Yup!  Soon to have two $99 guitars in the house!


----------



## D-EJ915

the squier 51s are awesome, maybe I should get one of those, lol.


----------



## playstopause

CGord said:


> All hail teh mighty '51!


----------



## CGord

I'm hoping my $99 seven turns out to be as much fun as my $99 Squier 

You can make the thing sound halfway decent, even: http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInfo.cfm?bandID=570498&songID=4655431


----------



## Sebastian

LOL - on a polish auction site - there is a used Washburn WG587 for ... 500$


----------



## Brett89

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> LOL - on a polish auction site - there is a used Washburn WG587 for ... 500$



Yes, I noticed the same here  but why why WHY???


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven

helping out the band called *Sculpsit* in January


----------



## Sebastian

Brett89 said:


> Yes, I noticed the same here  but why why WHY???



Because we in Europe have to have the most expensive SHIT ....


----------



## RXTN

Here's me with my RG2027, live at YO talo, Tampere.


----------



## Ryan

fucking grvm.


----------



## D-EJ915

not really the most metal, but whatever, I thought it was fitting






= 






\m/


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN

those shoes scream Fuckin' Metal!! \m/  better not spill any beer on them st. pats weekend man!


----------



## Michael

You're very green.


----------



## Michael

RXTN said:


> Here's me with my RG2027, live at YO talo, Tampere.




Your hair is awesome!


----------



## Ryan

@ D-EJ9530Q9er

Quaker Oats called, he wants his hair cut back


----------



## Shawn

Jeff, nice kicks!


----------



## Chris

St patties shoes, ftw!


----------



## thrill74




----------



## Chris

^ It doesn't get much more metal than dressin' up like KD. 

Any'ho:


----------



## Ryan

Nice guitar. \m/


----------



## Chris

LEARN2QUOTE NUB! \o/


----------



## thrill74

Chris said:


> ^ It doesn't get much more metal than dressin' up like KD.
> 
> Any'ho:



Yeah, I may dress the most metal of all, but I don't have the most metal of 7's yet.......that's a hint to donate a nice UV to me! For the metal of course!!!


----------



## Chris

I GAS'd for mine for ages until Steve bought it, loaned it to me, and I basically refused to give it back to him so he had to sell it to me.


----------



## thrill74

That's the way to do it. I don't know anyone cool enough up here that has one though 

Right now, it's like, get the real thing, or have Jagneaux make me one exactly the same way but with an Ebony board and Floyd.......too many decisions.


----------



## D-EJ915

and now for one of the best shirt ever...no 7 but whatever


----------



## Hexer

D-EJ915 said:


> and now for one of the best shirt ever...no 7 but whatever



 pretty damn cool!




sidenote: you guys suck!!!!!!!! not been here for a few days and what do I find? over 4 pages of threads with unread posts in this forum alone


----------



## crayzee

More Live Metal Mayhem comin' your way:
















Good Gig btw, we ruled and killed...;-)!


----------



## InTheRavensName

...nice, another German showing off his ENGL :|


----------



## D-EJ915

LOL I like the pic on the speaker


----------



## crayzee

Put it up on purpose there...it/she says "My Mom said: Heavy Metal Experience only by SimPathetic". Basically a modified Ad by some piercing studio, our drummer does stuff like that all the time...And yes, I DO like my Engl, it's the shiiiiit!


----------



## Ryan

That ENGL is hawt. Ryan want.


----------



## Shawn

Chris said:


> ^ It doesn't get much more metal than dressin' up like KD.
> 
> Any'ho:



 Shred it up, Kris!


----------



## Rick

Nice shoes, Jeff.


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> Nice shoes, Jeff.


thanks man, lol, some guys in the elevator the other day were like WHERE'D YOU GET THOSE!!??!?! and I thought it was kind of funny


----------



## SHREDTOKILL

heres my most metal pic with my seven.
its not really that metal.
and im not playing but yeah.


----------



## Ryan

Thats so metal that only those deemed true can see it.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL

hahah 
for sure.


----------



## canuck brian

We downloaded some pics from my friends cam and this is what he got. I think we might be using this pic for my picture in our demo.


----------



## thrill74

I think Brian's is the most metal so far. Nothing's more metal than an action shot that needs a caption to say who it is! That's f'n chaotic!


----------



## SHREDTOKILL

it looks more like a blur of color to me.....kinda....meh......(not metal)


----------



## Shawn

SHREDTOKILL said:


> heres my most metal pic with my seven.
> its not really that metal.
> and im not playing but yeah.



Cool pic!


----------



## AngelVivaldi

I just simply have way too much fugging metal for one collage hahahaha


----------



## Ryan

And modest too!


----------



## nyck

Dude those are some killer live pics!


----------



## playstopause

Ryan said:


> And modest too!


----------



## Chris

nyck said:


> Dude those are some killer live pics!


----------



## Daggorath

AngelVivaldi said:


> I just simply have way too much fugging metal for one collage hahahaha




Finnochio?  

Still, nice pics


----------



## canuck brian

How's this? The microphone was tasty.


----------



## Rick

^Nice.


----------



## D-EJ915

adidas metal!


----------



## BrutalExorcist

Now, if I only had the skill to back it up.


----------



## le_ackt

Not sure if u can really see my schecter cuz the blurriness and intense red light ~ 
Le-ackt's ISORA Music video [email protected] CL studio / Boston China town
ps , thats the Madison Divinity at the back ~


----------



## Shawn

Tired_Wrist said:


> Now, if I only had the skill to back it up.



I thought I played my guitar up high.  Cool pic and nice Washburn 7.


----------



## BrutalExorcist

Shawn said:


> I thought I played my guitar up high.  Cool pic and nice Washburn 7.




The best I could ever come up with is that 6'1" yet somehow only have a 72" arm span . Thanks for the good words though!


----------



## Marko

I just realised that I look like an emo kid on every single picture  






fuck...


----------



## BrutalExorcist

Marko said:


> I just realised that I look like an emo kid on every single picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck...





Don't worry, I wouldn't call that anywhere near emo. However, it almost looked like you were playing a doubleneck in that picture.


----------



## Adam

Again, not really metal but:


----------



## Rick

That is one sweet looking guitar, Adam.


----------



## Adam

rg7420user said:


> That is one sweet looking guitar, Adam.



Thanks, I moved the vol. pot down to the the tone position and got rid of the tone knob since I took that pic, kept getting in the way and now it sounds better


----------



## yevetz

heres me with my 7321


----------



## Shawn

yevetz said:


> heres me with my 7321


----------



## Shawn

Here's an oldie, I was 16 and this pic was taken back in 1993. I miss this guitar.


----------



## yevetz

Shawn said:


> Here's an oldie, I was 16 and this pic was taken back in 1993. I miss this guitar.



Where this GUN now ?


----------



## Shawn

The Gunslinger? That is long gone, man. I got rid of it in 1994.


----------



## Gilbucci

Metal is truly within


----------



## Shaman

Shawn said:


> Here's an oldie, I was 16 and this pic was taken back in 1993. I miss this guitar.


----------



## Sebastian

Where is my guitar pick ??





Oh its down there ... just next to my leg


----------



## Toshiro

Not very metal:


----------



## drucifer

I'm the one on the left.


----------



## InTheRavensName

slayer shirt +10 cool points
camo shorts +3 cool points
letting out a fart that can overpower a recto: priceless


----------



## drucifer

'bout knocked the sumbitch over!


----------



## Brett89

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Where is my guitar pick ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh its down there ... just next to my leg


----------



## psycho

A lil bit of some anger management "giggity giggity" and don't let the flag fool u, i'm metal through and through.


----------



## D-EJ915

nice \m/


----------



## Rick

Beards are metal, Travis.


----------



## TomAwesome

What's with the black bar? Are you playing guitar with no pants?


----------



## Snake Doctor

Me with my DR7 and my new COW 7. Not particularly metal but meh.


----------



## Sebastian

I want your COW7...


----------



## Brett89

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> I want your COW7...



It's so bad that I sit here all day and watch everyone's cool guitars... I sould practice... but maybe we can afford a good gear someday when we start to work my friend 

Internet = BAD


----------



## heffergm

maskofduality said:


> I took this picture the morning before I left for Brandeis University last week. It's not that metal looking but it's the besti could do with my favorite budget guitar at 5 in the morning lol.



Holy crap. Did you say Brandeis??? I went to Brandeis... in 1994 that is. (old man alert)

Say hi to the alma mater for me!


----------



## psycho

TomAwesome said:


> What's with the black bar? Are you playing guitar with no pants?



Ya i'm pantless, No actually the pic was taken sideways and that's how it came out when i sent it to myself


----------



## nyck

at practice with the cow!


----------



## Sebastian

If you will no longer want your Jackson COW7.. you can always send it to me


----------



## axechain

from the last Breaking Grounds tour 






skinhead said:


> ^  Thanks...(?)
> 
> So here another ones:



Oh Mein Got!!!!!


----------



## yevetz

Come to Ukraine and you will se really skinheads.


----------



## Sebastian

yevetz said:


> Come to Ukraine and you will se really skinheads.




Well... eastern europe it is...


----------



## axechain

da ih vezde hvataet na samom dele prosto paren vesjelij popalsja ))))
pravda uze imejet Universe guitarku 4tobi doma v podvale brin4at i delat tupie fotografije )))


----------



## TheReal7




----------



## yevetz

aga bla i pri etom nihuya ne ponimaet chto mi pishem. LOL


----------



## -K4G-

TheReal7 said:


>



man ive always been gasing for that UV eversince i saw buzz played it in the 'giles' vid.


----------



## axechain

yevetz said:


> aga bla i pri etom nihuya ne ponimaet chto mi pishem. LOL



)))))))) vo vo tak emu i nado))


----------



## martial allart

this is my new xavier petit signature , a 7 strings , 27 frets , tone zone in bridge and air norton in neck



the sound is amazing


----------



## -K4G-

martial allart said:


> this is my new xavier petit signature , a 7 strings , 27 frets , tone zone in bridge and air norton in neck
> 
> 
> 
> the sound is amazing



sweet..


----------



## D-EJ915

That looks cool man!


----------



## yevetz

man thats amazing instrument!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Where I can see this instruments i net please give a URL. And how much it costs.
And where to find that thing in Europe


----------



## metalfiend666

*Can we stick to posting in English please*


----------



## Sebastian

dobry pomysl 



Good idea


----------



## yevetz

Sorry we talk about funny pic's


----------



## metalfiend666

Talking about the pictures is fine, just do it in English. If you want to converse in another language feel free to do it via the PM system.


----------



## Shaman

martial allart said:


> this is my new xavier petit signature , a 7 strings , 27 frets , tone zone in bridge and air norton in neck
> 
> 
> 
> the sound is amazing



Looks great! 

Is it easy to play the highest frets?


----------



## playstopause

^

Nice guitar! ... but 1650 euros$... Wow, that's expensive!

Here's the link to Xavier's guitar company :

http://www.xavierpetit.com/xavier/

It's from France.


----------



## yevetz

metalfiend666 said:


> Talking about the pictures is fine, just do it in English. If you want to converse in another language feel free to do it via the PM system.



Don't get mad.
I am too don't understand the 0.5 of you all talking about.


----------



## DangerousTacos




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

fffiiiiiaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

ghahahahaha sweet dude


----------



## yevetz

FUNNY


----------



## Wiz

TheReal7 said:


>



epic looking, man


----------



## Leec

To the untrained eye, I might not immediately appear metal, but I've clearly got the look of someone deeming the audience to be tr00. Plus, it almost looks like my headstock has binding, and that's tr00 as fVck


----------



## Rick

^That's a sick fucking pic right there.


----------



## TomAwesome

Yeah, it looks kind of like you're scanning the audience for a Backstage Betty


----------



## Leec

haha I wish I was that rock and roll. Unfortunately I have to focus all my energies on not soiling myself.


----------



## Rick

Leec said:


> haha I wish I was that rock and roll. Unfortunately I have to focus all my energies on not soiling myself.


----------



## b3n

Here's my decidedly un-metal as fuck contribution:






Note: I don't usually wear it backwards...it was a strange afternoon.


----------



## bazguitarman

Well, I finally got a couple of pics with my RG7321. Unfortunately they are staged. I wish I had some performace pics, but I`m not gigging right now.


----------



## Blexican

bazguitarman said:


> Well, I finally got a couple of pics with my RG7321. Unfortunately they are staged. I wish I had some performace pics, but I`m not gigging right now.



Dude you look just like Mattias Eklundh!


----------



## bazguitarman

TheBlexican3 said:


> Dude you look just like Mattias Eklundh!




Really?

He must be a handsome guy.  

Eric


----------



## Ror3h

TheBlexican3 said:


> Dude you look just like Mattias Eklundh!



It's true! Especially in the 2nd pic!

All you need is a Caparison


----------



## drucifer

That's a NICE head of hair baz....

I hate you.


----------



## yevetz

NICE DELAY


----------



## Loomer

bazguitarman said:


> Really?
> 
> He must be a handsome guy.
> 
> Eric



True dat, and a funny fucker too. The last Freak Kitchen gig I attended was a blast! Plus the guy is a total nut job on guitar. His version of "La Bamba" must be heard to be believed


----------



## Ryan

@ bazguitarman, those black sheet pics work way better when you turn your flash off. Makes your gear looks cooler too  Nice rig btw.


----------



## kmanick

martial allart said:


> this is my new xavier petit signature , a 7 strings , 27 frets , tone zone in bridge and air norton in neck
> 
> 
> 
> the sound is amazing


 
that's gorgeous!
BTW excellent playing in that video  
is that one of your own tunes?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Loomer said:


> True dat, and a funny fucker too. The last Freak Kitchen gig I attended was a blast! Plus the guy is a total nut job on guitar. His version of "La Bamba" must be heard to be believed


+1...that dude is totally insane


----------



## Shawn

bazguitarman said:


> Well, I finally got a couple of pics with my RG7321. Unfortunately they are staged. I wish I had some performace pics, but I`m not gigging right now.



Very cool.


----------



## BrutalExorcist

bazguitarman said:


> Unfortunately they are staged. I wish I had some performace pics, but I`m not gigging right now.





Join the club, mate.  


...sweet pics though which you posted! 






[also, for those wondering, I have hair since my last picture]


----------



## jaymz_wylde

Here's a pic of me and my old 6
View attachment 4605


----------



## TomAwesome

^The pic is cool, but the comment number is even cooler. If I'd have realized 1337 was coming up, I'd have probably tried to take it for myself


----------



## TheMasterplan

Very good day for me. Just need to get new volume and tone nobs and it's set.


----------



## Shawn

TheMasterplan said:


> Very good day for me. Just need to get new volume and tone nobs and it's set.



I love the white binding on those necks.


----------



## bazguitarman

TheMasterplan said:


> Very good day for me. Just need to get new volume and tone nobs and it's set.





I just bought a couple of knobs for my 7321. The pickguard I bought wasn`t a perfect fit so I needed some different knobs. I had some black Strat style skirted knobs and they worked really well, except they are plastic. I liked the way they covered the gaps, but wanted metal knobs. I found some killer knobs at www.guitarfetish.com






These should look really nice against the white pearloid pickguard. Especially since they have real pearl tops. And I get the metal construction/look and still cover the gaps.

They have a pretty good selection of knobs and are a little bit cheaper than other online sources.

Eric


----------



## skinhead

axechain said:


> Oh Mein Got!!!!!



What are you talking about?



yevetz said:


> Come to Ukraine and you will se really skinheads.



Maybe i'm not a really skinhead?  



VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Well... eastern europe it is...



Sebastian, on you'r country the skinheads are sick! The fights are extreme.

Here are extreme fights with skinheads, on the "Parque Rivadavia", in english, Rivadavia Park, it's the capo of the skins, Alejandro Franze (2 years ago he was the "fuhrer" of the Pnosp Partido Nuevo Orden Social Patriótico, it was a neo nazi ideologic) , he's a bull, 1.90 and wheights like 180kg. And all his friends are like him.


----------



## Hexer

from our 2nd gig some 2 weeks ago:
















I like the first one best haha

we were actually playing in a rehearsal room lol


----------



## Martin_777

No 7 but what's more metal than drinking beer and throwing the horns?!


----------



## Shawn

Hexer said:


> from our 2nd gig some 2 weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the first one best haha
> 
> we were actually playing in a rehearsal room lol



You guys are throwin' down!  I dig that 6-string bass, very nice.


----------



## Ryan

Ryan wants an ENGL. Nice pics btw! You guys look like youre jammin some heavy shit.


----------



## Eric

hehe... does the bass player always park it right in front of your singer? lol that awesome.


----------



## TheMasterplan

bazguitarman said:


> I just bought a couple of knobs for my 7321. The pickguard I bought wasn`t a perfect fit so I needed some different knobs. I had some black Strat style skirted knobs and they worked really well, except they are plastic. I liked the way they covered the gaps, but wanted metal knobs. I found some killer knobs at www.guitarfetish.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These should look really nice against the white pearloid pickguard. Especially since they have real pearl tops. And I get the metal construction/look and still cover the gaps.
> 
> They have a pretty good selection of knobs and are a little bit cheaper than other online sources.
> 
> Eric



Yeah dude, 'preciate it.


----------



## Slayer89

Not all too metal, but just enough, IMO.


----------



## Ryan

Do the math...

2 7's in your clutches + "in the woods" pic + metal shirt =


----------



## D-EJ915

cool man, that H-207 looks pretty sweet


----------



## Hexer

7Strings said:


> hehe... does the bass player always park it right in front of your singer? lol that awesome.



lol, the "stage" was pretty small (and on same hight ass the rest of the room) so it was a little crowded 

that 6-string bass is actually our second guitarists (originally a bassist) because our bassist doesnt have a good bass of his own 

yea, it was pretty cool and heavy


----------



## Rick

Ryan said:


> Do the math...
> 
> 2 7's in your clutches + "in the woods" pic + metal shirt =



 

We metalheads know our math.


----------



## Slayer89

Ryan said:


> Do the math...
> 
> 2 7's in your clutches + "in the woods" pic + metal shirt =



I always was more of an Literature kinda guy ...


----------



## TMM

The DC 727


----------



## canuck brian

New pics from a guy that my singer knows. Good photographer! I put a picture of my singer in there because i thought the image on his shirt matched him holding the mike. It's kinda scary.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger




----------



## Shawn

canuck brian said:


> New pics from a guy that my singer knows. Good photographer! I put a picture of my singer in there because i thought the image on his shirt matched him holding the mike. It's kinda scary.



Wow, that guitar is pretty cool.


----------



## Michael

Shreddy Krueger said:


>



Nice, that looks pro.


----------



## skinhead

canuck brian said:


> New pics from a guy that my singer knows. Good photographer! I put a picture of my singer in there because i thought the image on his shirt matched him holding the mike. It's kinda scary.



Cool guitar man!

You look noodleized there


----------



## Adam




----------



## Shawn

Adam said:


>



 Nice 7420. That Magenta Crush is actually a nice color.


----------



## jacksonknox27

oh how i love metal


----------



## Sebastian

Jackson why are you playing an Ibanez ?


----------



## Michael

Nice 1527!


----------



## yevetz

Cool photo


----------



## jacksonknox27

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Jackson why are you playing an Ibanez ?



id trade it for a COW in an instant!

but seriously, floyds on sevens arent my favorite


----------



## Shawn

jacksonknox27 said:


> oh how i love metal


----------



## telecaster90

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Jackson why are you playing an Ibanez ?



Because that's his real name


----------



## Sebastian

telecaster90 said:


> Because that's his real name



I was just joking...


----------



## Deaths_Madrigal

This is from a show i played with my old band, unfortunately you cant quite see the guitar, but its still my most 'metal' pic


----------



## telecaster90

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> I was just joking...



Oh, my bad. lol. No hard feelings?


----------



## Shawn

Deaths_Madrigal said:


> This is from a show i played with my old band, unfortunately you cant quite see the guitar, but its still my most 'metal' pic



I dig the Fender amp in the background. 

Welcome too by the way.


----------



## Sebastian

telecaster90 said:


> Oh, my bad. lol. No hard feelings?


----------



## jacksonknox27

telecaster90 said:


> Oh, my bad. lol. No hard feelings?



oh colin...


----------



## Michael

Deaths_Madrigal said:


> This is from a show i played with my old band, unfortunately you cant quite see the guitar, but its still my most 'metal' pic



Awesome hair man!


----------



## dowenprs

Not very metal, but it's all i gots 











Peace

Dan


----------



## Rick

Carpenter whore is right.


----------



## Sebastian

Looks like a SC fan


----------



## Memq

dowenprs said:


> Not very metal, but it's all i gots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> 
> Dan



man, you should play some deftones songs and load them up on youtube....the guitar looks really nice...

btw. is the esp a baritone model or a standar one???


----------



## dowenprs

> btw. is the esp a baritone model or a standar one???



The 7 string is my Custom baritone, the two 6 bangers are just your normal SRC's 25.5" scales.




Peace


Dan


----------



## Memq

dowenprs said:


> The 7 string is my Custom baritone, the two 6 bangers are just your normal SRC's 25.5" scales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> 
> 
> Dan



perfect


----------



## Slayer89

Me and my H207 ... but I think the background is perty metal. :\


----------



## telecaster90

Me hamming it up for the camera a few nights ago  I had a concert last night and my guitar was downstairs, so why not?


----------



## Michael

Nice guitar. Your hair is pretty awesome too.


----------



## telecaster90

Gracias


----------



## Shawn

dowenprs said:


> Not very metal, but it's all i gots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> 
> Dan



Nice! I dig that camo paint finish, i've always liked ESP's camo finishes. 

Colin, nice Blackjack!


----------



## i_love_tazzus

Shawn said:


> Here's an oldie, I was 16 and this pic was taken back in 1993. I miss this guitar.



Cool shot! \m/

Noticed the Independent Truck Co. decal there. Did you skate back then? I know I used to...


----------



## Ror3h

Ok, I know I'm not playing a 7 in these pics... but heres a couple from our gig in Belfast a few weeks back.


----------



## Michael

Nice 550.


----------



## Shawn

i_love_tazzus said:


> Cool shot! \m/
> 
> Noticed the Independent Truck Co. decal there. Did you skate back then? I know I used to...



Yeah, I skated from like 1985 to 1996 or so, every now and then, i'll mess around with one but I don't know half the stuff I used to know back then.


----------



## Shawn

From yesterday at practice.


----------



## B Lopez

Shawn said:


> Yeah, I skated from like 1985 to 1996 or so, every now and then, i'll mess around with one but I don't know half the stuff I used to know back then.



There's nothing better than bombing a hill every so often either


----------



## Randy

Shawn said:


> From yesterday at practice.


----------



## Michael

Awesome picture, Shawn.


----------



## canuck brian

Me playing a show about 12 years ago


----------



## Michael

Do I see hints of a UV7BK?


----------



## Shawn

Thanks guys. 



canuck brian said:


> Me playing a show about 12 years ago


I dig that shirt.


----------



## Pith777




----------



## Michael

That is fucking metal.


----------



## Pith777

Mawdyson said:


> That is fucking metal.



Thanx a lot ! Me and my Schecter Black Jack C-7 in Portugal Barroselas Metal Fest 2007 ... Schecter rules ! Great sound ...


----------



## lailer75




----------



## Pith777

lailer75 said:


>


Good pic !


----------



## Chris

lailer75 said:


>


----------



## Stitch

lailer75 said:


>



That is one bastard of a china in the background. Looks awesome.


----------



## lailer75

yeah return to the pit always takes fantastic pics. RttP{too cool? become hot and buy an RTTP hoodie today!}


----------



## Shawn

Badass pic, Bill.  You guys totally ripped my face off Saturday night too. !


----------



## Sebastian

badass pic


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Not so much a metal pic, but still a pretty decent pic showing the S7320 without any fingerprint marks for once


----------



## Michael

Killer S man!


----------



## lailer75

glasses aren`t very metal!!! jk


----------



## settite

Here is my most metal pic of myself right now. Its a pretty old pic though but I like it... I will get a new pic taken soon of me with my bass since I dont play a 7.


----------



## Shawn

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Not so much a metal pic, but still a pretty decent pic showing the S7320 without any fingerprint marks for once



 Nice S too.


----------



## Benzesp

Gettin' paid in ATX


----------



## Michael

Oooo, nice top on that thing.


----------



## Shawn

Benzesp said:


> Gettin' paid in ATX



Very nice.


----------



## Michael

Hehe, I just noticed that the guy on the left kinda looks like Noodles.


----------



## D-EJ915

Cool pics you guys and nice axe benzesp \m/


----------



## Rick

Ben, where were you playing?


----------



## Variant




----------



## Michael

^


----------



## Edroz

dual interceptor assault from the last Season Of Mourning show


----------



## Michael

Nice Agile's.


----------



## TomAwesome

Edroz said:


> dual interceptor assault from the last Season Of Mourning show



Is that second one covered in tape?  It actually looks great! It kind of looks like some sort of custom shop Ibby or something!


----------



## Edroz

TomAwesome said:


> Is that second one covered in tape?  It actually looks great! It kind of looks like some sort of custom shop Ibby or something!




 black duct tape to be exact. i agree, it does look really good!


----------



## Michael

Hehe, I was wondering what that was. I does look quite good.


----------



## Addie5150

http://http://www.orkut.com/AlbumZoom.aspx?uid=1743057429718865604&pid=2


----------



## metalfiend666

Nice pics Ed. That's Jerich with the black Agile, correct? Is that a Brunetti XL-R Evo I spot behind him?


----------



## Edroz

metalfiend666 said:


> Nice pics Ed. That's Jerich with the black Agile, correct? Is that a Brunetti XL-R Evo I spot behind him?



yes and yes, good eye . that brunetti is an AMAZING amp . i'd love to have one myself, but they cost quite a bit in the US. hopefully jerich will get bored with it soon and sell it to me .


----------



## Jerich

HAHAH this is always good to see i am talked about in a good manner!!! I called it right at the beginging of the show I said to Edroz" lets rock the agiles out" his quote "Fuck yeah!!"... the answer two questions..One yes Black Duct tape covers one of the first Blue Interceptors made I have a few of these this one just stands out as sounds good but Blue really is not "metal" to me...second yes the amp behind me is my Brunetti XL120 and thanks ed I love it ..as you know... it is very inportant to my tone right now it has a sound of it's own that's why i love it... SOOn it will be powering (2) VADER 2x12's too Bitches.....but shhhh do not tell edroz....


----------



## Benzesp

rg7420user said:


> Ben, where were you playing?


The great Flamingo Cantina on 6th street.... 

Yea I dont know how that materalized but I love playing there


----------



## Drache713

By the power of all that is evil, I command you to awaken and make me a sandwich!


----------



## D-EJ915

sandwich time! where the hell is Ryan at?


----------



## Michael

Nice guitar! And representin'!


----------



## playstopause

Guitar and trees = recipe for happiness.


----------



## Shawn

Drache713 said:


> By the power of all that is evil, I command you to make me a sandwich!



Badass pic. Nice guitar too. !


----------



## Michael

(hair's tied back)


----------



## Collarbone

Live pic, the guitar is a Finnish-made custom with Rio Grande Tallboy and Muy Grande pickups.


----------



## Alex-D33

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Not so much a metal pic, but still a pretty decent pic showing the S7320 without any fingerprint marks for once



Love that S7320


----------



## noodles

Jerich said:


> second yes the amp behind me is my Brunetti XL120 and thanks ed I love it ..as you know... it is very inportant to my tone right now it has a sound of it's own that's why i love it... SOOn it will be powering (2) VADER 2x12's too Bitches.....but shhhh do not tell edroz....



You know the next time I'm cruising through PA, I'm going to have to stop by and plug into that.


----------



## B Lopez

Jerich said:


> HAHAH this is always good to see i am talked about in a good manner!!! I called it right at the beginging of the show I said to Edroz" lets rock the agiles out" his quote "Fuck yeah!!"... the answer two questions..One yes Black Duct tape covers one of the first Blue Interceptors made I have a few of these this one just stands out as sounds good but Blue really is not "metal" to me...second yes the amp behind me is my Brunetti XL120 and thanks ed I love it ..as you know... it is very inportant to my tone right now it has a sound of it's own that's why i love it... SOOn it will be powering (2) VADER 2x12's too Bitches.....but shhhh do not tell edroz....



Heh heh, those Interceptors are cool. Good choice with the Vaders, I rock a 2x12 and couldnt be happier


----------



## RXTN

Here's spooky one:








Drache713 said:


> By the power of all that is evil, I command you to awaken and make me a sandwich!



Man, i'm so jelous!!


----------



## Michael

Nice guitar, man. Your hair is quite impressive too.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

Drache713 said:


> By the power of all that is evil, I command you to awaken and make me a sandwich!



yet more motivation to get a cliplok!

do those things not scratch your guitars guys?


----------



## RXTN

Mawdyson said:


> Nice guitar, man. Your hair is quite impressive too.



Thanks, I actually have very thin hair, so I'm glad to hear that it looks good.


----------



## Rick

I like my cliplock. Haven't noticed any scratching or anything.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Hello, my name is David and I am new here. I would really like to say that this site and forum if really awesome. Here is a pic of me of my '91 Ibanez Universe UV7BK 7-string that I got recently.


----------



## TomAwesome

asmegin_slayer said:


> Hello, my name is David and I am new here. I would really like to say that this site and forum if really awesome. Here is a pic of me of my '91 Ibanez Universe UV7BK 7-string that I got recently.



Nice Universe! That's one of the few guitars that a mismatched green/blue straplock looks _good_ on 

Also,


----------



## Rick

Nice Universe!

Texas Metal, motherfuckers!!!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Indeed,

The guitar was pre-owened. Apparently the person didn't give his green strap away. So the sales guy just got one of the straps off from another guitar and gave it to me free of charge


----------



## Shawn

asmegin_slayer said:


> Hello, my name is David and I am new here. I would really like to say that this site and forum if really awesome. Here is a pic of me of my '91 Ibanez Universe UV7BK 7-string that I got recently.



Welcome! Nice UV7BK. They sure do rule. I dig the Fender Stage too. 

<----Fender Stage user.


----------



## RXTN

Welcome!


----------



## Guitarwizard

so here we go:


----------



## Slayer89

Guitarwizard said:


> so here we go:



Awesome pictures, man!


----------



## Shawn

Guitarwizard said:


> so here we go:



Cool pics! Nice UV too.


----------



## Jongpil Yun

asmegin_slayer said:


> Hello, my name is David and I am new here. I would really like to say that this site and forum if really awesome. Here is a pic of me of my '91 Ibanez Universe UV7BK 7-string that I got recently.



Dude, nice Sabbath poster. I wanna get one of those now.

And the socks? Totally metal.


----------



## playstopause

Jongpil Yun said:


> And the socks? Totally metal.



Don't forget the sofa


----------



## Michael

Sick pic's, Guitarwizard.


----------



## Jongpil Yun

playstopause said:


> Don't forget the sofa



Good idea! A floral patterned JEM!

...then again Vai may have beaten me to it.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Guitarwizard said:


> so here we go:



Those first two pics really make your universe look even more amazing than they normally are


----------



## Guitarwizard

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Those first two pics really make your universe look even more amazing than they normally are



hahah, thanks man!


----------



## Leec

Me and Ade Lambert at the Camden Underworld on the 8th. Ade's using his brand spanking new Prestige 6. It's incredible. Ibanez just sent it to him, all set up and ready to go in A standard.


----------



## ZXIIIT

This is me...


----------



## angryman

just a couple of shots from our last gig.


----------



## playstopause

Now these are metal pictures.


----------



## D-EJ915

dude you can crush people with your head


----------



## angryman

playstopause said:


> Now these are metal pictures.


 
Cheers Dude 



D-EJ915 said:


> dude you can crush people with your head


 
   Not sure how I should take that


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Jongpil Yun said:


> Dude, nice Sabbath poster. I wanna get one of those now.
> 
> And the socks? Totally metal.



LOL, hane's socks rules man



Jongpil Yun said:


> Good idea! A floral patterned JEM!
> 
> ...then again Vai may have beaten me to it.



*ponders*


----------



## Rick

Now I know why they call you Angryman.


----------



## angryman

rg7420user said:


> Now I know why they call you Angryman.


 
Yes indeedy


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

angryman said:


> just a couple of shots from our last gig.


----------



## Rick

angryman said:


> Yes indeedy



You need to 

R E L A X!!!


----------



## angryman

rg7420user said:


> You need to
> 
> R E L A X!!!


----------



## HighGain510

Jerich said:


> HAHAH this is always good to see i am talked about in a good manner!!! I called it right at the beginging of the show I said to Edroz" lets rock the agiles out" his quote "Fuck yeah!!"... the answer two questions..One yes Black Duct tape covers one of the first Blue Interceptors made I have a few of these this one just stands out as sounds good but Blue really is not "metal" to me...second yes the amp behind me is my Brunetti XL120 and thanks ed I love it ..as you know... it is very inportant to my tone right now it has a sound of it's own that's why i love it... SOOn it will be powering (2) VADER 2x12's too Bitches.....but shhhh do not tell edroz....



I've heard that Brunetti XL in person through a Marshall cab and it was HEAVY as all hell, pinch harmonics like nobody's business!  I can only imagine how sick it will sound through some Vader cabs!!!   Man, you guys have to let me know when you're playing and hopefully I can catch you on a weekend that I'm heading back home to philly!


----------



## motyl

xD


----------



## Michael

Awesome pic and nice 7.


----------



## STARLOVIN




----------



## D-EJ915

that looks sweet, reverse headstocks ftw!!


----------



## stef_vanstaen




----------



## Shawn

stef_vanstaen said:


>



Welcome! Cool pic.


----------



## stef_vanstaen

Thanx. Picture shot a few years ago in Clermont-Ferrand (France) with a band named k6, friends of mine, I replaced their guitarist during 3 or 4 months...


----------



## Samer

My and my Rg2027


----------



## yevetz

STARLOVIN said:


>



NIce picture


----------



## Michael

Samer said:


> My and my Rd2027




Nice!  I love outside pic's.


----------



## playstopause

STARLOVIN said:


>


----------



## playstopause

stef_vanstaen said:


> Thanx. Picture shot a few years ago in Clermont-Ferrand (France) with a band named k6, friends of mine, I replaced their guitarist during 3 or 4 months...



Just went to Clermont-Ferrand this year.


----------



## Blexican

telecaster90 said:


> Me hamming it up for the camera a few nights ago  I had a concert last night and my guitar was downstairs, so why not?



Dude, you look like a young David Lee Roth.


----------



## playstopause

Guitar and trees ftw.


----------



## Shawn

Samer said:


> My and my Rd2027



Cool pic and nice guitar too.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

Blexican said:


> Dude, you look like a young David Lee Roth.





i'd say loomis!


----------



## InTheRavensName

I'd say my mates bro Matt actually

...if you were a lil more ginger


----------



## noodles




----------



## Carrion

Noodles just pwned my face off with those pics.


----------



## D-EJ915

That last pic


----------



## Shawn

Badass pics!


----------



## Michael




----------



## Ryan

you hair's gettin ultra long Michael
nice pic \m/

@ noodles - those were some serious photos D:


----------



## Michael

Thanks. \m/
I should've brushed it before taking that pic though.


----------



## D-EJ915

nah dude brushin makes your hair "weak" aka it pulls it out lol


----------



## Michael

But it makes it all purdy.  lolz


----------



## Ryan

it's okay to rock it IA style every once in a while


----------



## Shawn

Michael said:


>



I really like that sixer, very nice!


----------



## B Lopez

noodles said:


>


----------



## soldierkahn




----------



## Rick

I want that fucking guitar.


----------



## Michael

Nice 7. 

Btw, what does your shirt say?


----------



## Shawn

soldierkahn said:


>



Badass 7. Cool pic.


----------



## continental

here's me and the only 7 I own


----------



## Slayer89

Acoustic?! What a n00b ...

Haha, just kidding man, looks cool. I wish I could find one of those.


----------



## Rick

Michael said:


> Nice 7.
> 
> Btw, what does your shirt say?



"I have the dick so I make the rules."


----------



## soldierkahn

you know it........lmao. i love my shirts.

oh and BTW, i swapped out my Blaze Bridge in the Bridge, for the Blaze Neck Model, and it was just what i was hoping for. just a little less on the bass and treble side to not make it seem so scooped. not it just SINGS for leads AND rhythmns!!!! Total PWNAGE


----------



## Slayer89




----------



## Sebastian

Great UV


----------



## OzzyC

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Great UV



By looking at it, it appears to be a RG7321 with a custom pickguard.
(Notice the bound neck and subtle outline of the hardtail.)


----------



## Michael

Nice job with the mod's.


----------



## Sebastian

OMG yeah its a 7321 !
Man great job !!!


----------



## cow 7 sig

yea i know...........not very metal but shit happens lol.me n cow7[well head stock lol]


----------



## soldierkahn

Slayer89 said:


>



Gives me an Idea of what to do with my next black Ibby, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## AngelVivaldi

>



SIMPLY FUGGIN'  Gorgeous finish on that guitar too bro!


----------



## Rick

Alan, where did you get your pickguard from?


----------



## Slayer89

Yeah everyone, it's a 7321 with a mirror pickguard. Thanks for the comments. The UV777BK was my inspiration.

Rick, I got the pickguard from Jeannie Pickguards on eBay. It was made to fit a 7620, so I had to mod it a bit, but I still love how it turned out. Here's a link to their eBay store if you're interested to look.


----------



## Shawn

Slayer89 said:


>



Nicely done, that looks badass.


----------



## Rick

Slayer89 said:


> Yeah everyone, it's a 7321 with a mirror pickguard. Thanks for the comments. The UV777BK was my inspiration.
> 
> Rick, I got the pickguard from Jeannie Pickguards on eBay. It was made to fit a 7620, so I had to mod it a bit, but I still love how it turned out. Here's a link to their eBay store if you're interested to look.



Thanks for the link.


----------



## Slayer89

Shawn said:


> Nicely done, that looks badass.



Thank ya, thank ya!




rg7420user said:


> Thanks for the link.



No problem. They seem to good products and excellent custom service from my experience, so I'm happy to share the info. BazGuitarman has done business with them as well a little before I did.


----------



## Brandon

lol, so far my most metal moment, performing a solo to a clapton song at school, in a tux.


----------



## noodles

^ That actually is pretty fucking badass.


----------



## Slayer89

UV777BK + Clapton = Default Metal Props  

That's how it works in my book, anyway.


----------



## D-EJ915

UV777BK + Tux = pimptastic


----------



## TomAwesome

The UV777 looks fantastic in that setting! It's just as classy as it is metal


----------



## Brandon

alright!! thanks guys!

i love that guitar with all my heart.


----------



## playstopause

TomAwesome said:


> The UV777 looks fantastic in that setting! It's just as classy as it is metal


----------



## telecaster90

continental said:


> here's me and the only 7 I own





I need to get an acoustic 7.


----------



## Michael

I like it.


----------



## Shawn

Brandon said:


> lol, so far my most metal moment, performing a solo to a clapton song at school, in a tux.



That is awesome, Brandon. Great pic!


----------



## auxioluck

Eh...blurry. I didn't take the pic, don't blame me.


----------



## Michael

Nice JPMM7.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Brandon said:


> lol, so far my most metal moment, performing a solo to a clapton song at school, in a tux.



Vai much?


----------



## Slayer89

My girlfriend whipped out her phone and snapped some of me playing my H207 that I'm selling.

The Serious Picture






The "Oh shit, they're coming for me" picture


----------



## Ryan

your pics remind me that i need more viking tools in my room...


----------



## Slayer89

Haha, well I though it'd make sense to have my weapons stacked by my slayer, cannibal corpse, and behemoth box sets.


----------



## kherman

Me with my Carvin DC727.


----------



## playstopause

^

Nice Carvin


----------



## thedownside

from our band's show on friday night... me and my sc207


----------



## Shawn

Cool pics and nice SC207.


----------



## thadood

Me and my Carvin DC727 over this last weekend. You can't really see it all that well.. one of the bands that played brought their own PA system... which was HUGE and pretty much hid the bands, haha.


----------



## Dissociation




----------



## Michael

Schweeeet 1527.


----------



## Variant

Not really "uber-metal", sitting in a camp and all, but Nile shirt adds metalness to even the most benign.


----------



## B Lopez

That is one big fucking bass 

I need to get me one


----------



## Shawn

Nice 7-string bass, that thing is beautiful.


----------



## KillMAH

I don't know how metal these pictures are...despite my taste in music. Is it metal that our entire band is working on combined MD and PhD degrees?


----------



## B Lopez

If you enjoy yourself its metal 

That dude's bass is gorgeous


----------



## 7slinger

KillMAH said:


> Is it metal that our entire band is working on combined MD and PhD degrees?



it is if you're Carcass


...my drummer is working on his PhD too, just has to get that pesky GED outa the way first


----------



## Eric

7slinger said:


> it is if you're Carcass
> 
> 
> ...my drummer is working on his PhD too, just has to get that pesky GED outa the way first


----------



## Ryan

7slinger said:


> it is if you're Carcass


----------



## Shawn

Carcass. 

Cool pics, KillMAH.


----------



## MerlinTKD

KillMAH said:


> I don't know how metal these pictures are...despite my taste in music. Is it metal that our entire band is working on combined MD and PhD degrees?



I proclaim a band of Masters and Doctors to be supreme badass metal; you will administer your higher education upon all unbelievers until they too proclaim you Masters!


----------



## OzzyC

MerlinTKD said:


> I proclaim a band of Masters and Doctors to be supreme badass metal; you will administer your higher education upon all unbelievers until they too proclaim you *Master Practitioner!*



Fixed.


 Med Metal.


----------



## yevetz

Variant said:


> Not really "uber-metal", sitting in a camp and all, but Nile shirt adds metalness to even the most benign.


----------



## KillMAH

B Lopez said:


> If you enjoy yourself its metal
> 
> That dude's bass is gorgeous



Thanks. Actually it's my bass. It's a 5 string Rogue I got from Musician's Friend for just under $100. His Fender P Bass is busted...go figure.


----------



## xwmucradiox




----------



## Michael

Sweet K7.


----------



## playstopause

That looks like a hard riff.


----------



## yevetz

Cool pic

+1


----------



## D-EJ915

that pic is sweet man, looks like you're pinching a loaf though


----------



## xwmucradiox

I think its a really fast trem picked atonal chord at the beginning of one of our songs. I clearly make dumb faces when I play though.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

i think he shathimself.


----------



## playstopause

xwmucradiox said:


> I clearly make dumb faces when I play though.



I'm pretty sure we all do.
I do


----------



## Rick

playstopause said:


> I'm pretty sure we all do.
> I do



 

We need to start a "Stupid Faces We Make When Playing" thread.


----------



## playstopause

That would rock.


----------



## yevetz

CHUBAKA!!! RULES!!! 

+1


----------



## Emiliano

i'm sorry for the lack of a sevenstring in the next picture  
but i think that in it's metalness deserve to be here  

i promise that i'll update with more " live metal guitar " pics  
but i haven't got a band so here we come  

me with short hair a long time ago ( now i'm growing them )


----------



## playstopause

yevetz said:


> CHUBAKA!!! RULES!!!
> 
> +1



Yep. deserves a bump!


----------



## Drache713

Here's a pic of me with my guitars...





I think that this pic is the more metal of the two though.


----------



## Shawn

Nice 7s and cool shirt too.


----------



## Ryan

Drache713 said:


>





good thing you're wearing protection, that bar is going for the eyes..


----------



## playstopause

Drache713 said:


> Here's a pic of me with my guitars...



Other pics to be included in the "Guitars and trees" collection 
Another thread idea : " Post your most "Metal" pic of yourself and your 7 standing next to trees!!!


----------



## Drache713

playstopause said:


> Other pics to be included in the "Guitars and trees" collection
> Another thread idea : " Post your most "Metal" pic of yourself and your 7 standing next to trees!!!




You and Ryan both man! I live in a forest, cut me slack! Next time I'll make sure to light the trees on fire.


----------



## Ryan

now we're talkin' lol


----------



## playstopause

Drache713 said:


> Next time I'll make sure to light the trees on fire.



There you go.
Now that's metal.

Make sure you wear that fireman suit.


----------



## D-EJ915

just don't get mauled by smokey the bär


----------



## Lucky Seven

playstopause said:


> Yep. deserves a bump!



Whoa, that's that double neck that was made for Yngwie by a fan, but was stolen.


----------



## Emiliano

damn hosting, this link should work
 


this is me a while ago, i had no seven  









and chubecca for te win!


----------



## playstopause

^

Now these are very metal headphones!


----------



## Shawn

Killer headphones.


----------



## Emiliano

thanks a lot
custom made headphones, with spikes added
and then sprayed with chrome paint, 

they died in a very metal way
protecting me in a " fight " 
some kind of moron tryied to slap me but my headphones got in the way, 
this killed the membrane inside, and killed the moron hand too in the process
shred:


----------



## Lozek

Haven't got a pic of me & my seven, but how about me & one of the most kick-ass seven builders around? Doug of Blackmachine:







Oh, and some random dudes hand, who obviously decided that we needed a random dudes hand in our photo.


----------



## Shawn

Lozek said:


> Haven't got a pic of me & my seven, but how about me & one of the most kick-ass seven builders around? Doug of Blackmachine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and some random dudes hand, who obviously decided that we needed a random dudes hand in our photo.



Pic doesn't work.


----------



## Rick

Random dudes suck.


----------



## Lozek

Shawn said:


> Pic doesn't work.



Really? I can see it fine, just a standard Imageshack link.


----------



## Randy

Lozek said:


> Really? I can see it fine, just a standard Imageshack link.



I can see it.


----------



## noodles

Here are a few from the Testament gig Sunday night.































Thanks to the awesome Mike Gong from Shadowflood Photography.


----------



## Blexican

playstopause said:


> That would rock.



Where'd you find that picture?!?! That was from when we played Endor, after Darth Vader passed.


----------



## Zepp88

Blexican said:


> Where'd you find that picture?!?! That was from when we played Endor, after Darth Vader passed.


----------



## Darth Vader

You'd like to think I'm dead, you stupid Wookie. What chord is that you're butchering?


----------



## HotRodded7321

Darth Vader said:


> You'd like to think I'm dead, you stupid Wookie. What chord is that you're butchering?



A major 7

IT'S A MEE!


----------



## Zepp88

HotRodded7321 said:


> A major 7
> 
> IT'S A MEE!


----------



## HotRodded7321

I made that in paint, lol....I really don't like that guy.


----------



## Jerich

hell yeah Domination......













I figured after all the Noodles photo's we needed some hair shots..."Cheers"......


----------



## oompa

what happened to the "post your girl with your 7" thread that was around for a while? i cant find it


----------



## D-EJ915

probably got deleted because people were posting too much shit in it

sweet pic Jerich, your hair like flying away


----------



## playstopause

Blexican said:


> Where'd you find that picture?!?! That was from when we played Endor, after Darth Vader passed.



 I was waiting for you to see this.
I knew you would like it. Found it lying there :







oompa said:


> what happened to the "post your girl with your 7" thread that was around for a while? i cant find it



Deleted.
I won't explain why, there's high risks of me getting pissed.


----------



## Blexican

Darth Vader said:


> You'd like to think I'm dead, you stupid Wookie. What chord is that you're butchering?



RRRRRRRRHHHHLLLL!!!!!! HOARRRRRRRR!!! [action=Blexican]is translating for Chewbacca: "Stop being so emo and be a real sith lord...the rebel force will crush you."[/action]

RRRH!

[action=Blexican]continues: "And I play an Eb5 chord like you wouldn't believe."[/action]



HotRodded7321 said:


> A major 7
> 
> IT'S A MEE!



Rep for that, Ragen.



playstopause said:


> I was waiting for you to see this.
> I knew you would like it. Found it lying there :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deleted.
> I won't explain why, there's high risks of me getting pissed.



I always leave stuff in that damn circuit room.


----------



## oompa

D-EJ915 said:


> probably got deleted because people were posting too much shit in it





playstopause said:


> Deleted.
> I won't explain why, there's high risks of me getting pissed.



aww poo. 
and i just got to borrow a digicam and took a pic of my darling (held by my girlfriend..)


too bad


----------



## Ryan

Id like to see it anyhow.. ;D
See if you've been taking carez of it!  lol

edit: lol @ rooms 5+6 of M. Falcon


----------



## D-EJ915

ryan you dirty bastard


----------



## oompa

Ryan said:


> Id like to see it anyhow.. ;D
> See if you've been taking carez of it!  lol



lol well here ya go, tho it might be hard to tell how well ive been luvin it 







id say that its clear from the picture that she is an elbowplayer, prefers to anchor and has a hard time grabbing that F#5 as i instructed her  haha


----------



## D-EJ915

Wow, She's a chest rocker, usually you see girls sling pretty low


----------



## Shawn

noodles said:


> Here are a few from the Testament gig Sunday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the awesome Mike Gong from Shadowflood Photography.



Badass pics!


----------



## Seedawakener

I just had to have a pic in this thread.

The first one isn't that metal though. 





The other one is a bit more metal... Cause biting is clearly metal. I mean, Monsters bite and MONSTERS ARE ABSOLUTELY FUCKING METAL!!!  You see the logic?


----------



## Ryan

oompa said:


> lol well here ya go, tho it might be hard to tell how well ive been luvin it
> id say that its clear from the picture that she is an elbowplayer, prefers to anchor and has a hard time grabbing that F#5 as i instructed her  haha



haha! It's weird to see it so far away (4,000 miles?). ;D Looks like it's shiney and nice. Fine lady you have there too dude. I have to wrestle my wife down to take pics with my guitars


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> haha! It's weird to see it so far away (4,000 miles?). ;D Looks like it's shiney and nice. Fine lady you have there too dude. I have to wrestle my wife down to take pics with my guitars


ooooooo hot, I have to sneak by your place to catch this action going on


----------



## playstopause

oompa said:


> lol well here ya go, tho it might be hard to tell how well ive been luvin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id say that its clear from the picture that she is an elbowplayer, prefers to anchor and has a hard time grabbing that F#5 as i instructed her  haha



Niiiiiiiiiiice  

I miss the girlfriend thread


----------



## LEWY7777777

Jackson DR7T before mods. Year 2000.


----------



## LEWY7777777

Here. Click the pictures for a larger view.


----------



## Shawn

Cool pics.


----------



## yevetz

Seedawakener said:


> I just had to have a pic in this thread.
> 
> The first one isn't that metal though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other one is a bit more metal... Cause biting is clearly metal. I mean, Monsters bite and MONSTERS ARE ABSOLUTELY FUCKING METAL!!!  You see the logic?



   

I use Koss pro 4AA headphones too


----------



## LEWY7777777

FULL POINTS FOR EATING GUITAR!!!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE




----------



## Slayer89

Ian, you are seriously fueling my 007 gas. But those 007 Blackjacks are impossible to find nowadays!


----------



## Shawn

NiCkMiLnE said:


>



Nice guitars.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

thanks shawn


----------



## p0ke

Here's one from a gig earlier this year





and here's a promopicture for our homepage (which doesn't exist yet)





and here's another gigpicture, wielding a 6-string though...





Hope those are metal enough!?


----------



## Slayer89

p0ke said:


> Here's one from a gig earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a promopicture for our homepage (which doesn't exist yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's another gigpicture, wielding a 6-string though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope those are metal enough!?



That first one kinda reminds me of George "Corpsegrinder" Fisher a bit ... so that's pretty metal right there.


----------



## mgood

Seven what?


----------



## D-EJ915

like carvin much?  Those "V" series things have always looked weird imo.


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> Those "V" series things have always looked weird imo.



Marty Friedman's red one from the Cacaphony days was awesome though. If they made a 7 string version of those, I would buy one.


----------



## Variant

Seven, eh?


----------



## D-EJ915

give it to me!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Variant said:


> Seven, eh?



Is it can be 8 tiem nao?


----------



## AVWIII

Me about 3 years younger, 40lbs heavier, and minus about half a foot of hair. I was just that metal.


----------



## mgood

Luck Seven said:


> Marty Friedman's red one from the Cacaphony days was awesome though. If they made a 7 string version of those, I would buy one.


See it here:
The Carvin Museum - 1989 V220 Guitar

Also check out the YouTube vid of Marty auditioning with Megadeth using that guitar.
YouTube - MARTY FRIEDMAN & MEGADETH - WAKE UP DEAD AUDITION FOOTAGE
Cool vintage stuff 

Edit, I actually meant to post a link to the video, rather than the video itself. :/ But this works too.
Edit, edit, some mod already fix it for me? Or did it somehow resolve itself?

Edit, edit, edit (lol) there are some people on the forums at Carvin.com BBS :: Index petitioning for a seven-string version of the V220. I don't know if it will happen, but Carvin does listen to suggestions. The Countour 66, Bolt Plus, California Carved top, a more powerful bass head, a three-channel guitar head, and the recent return of the V220 and Ultra V guitars are all due largely to people requesting them on the BBS as well as sending email and letters.
Edit ^4, here's the thread: Seven String Vs


----------



## Rick

AVWIII said:


> Me about 3 years younger, 40lbs heavier, and minus about half a foot of hair. I was just that metal.



Wow, that's a big fucking bug.


----------



## Plaschkes




----------



## Michael

Nice Loomis.


----------



## Shawn

Michael said:


> Nice Loomis.





Cool pic too.


----------



## AVWIII

> Wow, that's a big fucking bug.


Mothra is quite the pest. Always eating sweaters, banging into porchlights, destroying tokyo and whatnot.


----------



## Plaschkes

Thanks dudes. 



Shawn said:


> Cool pic too.



Yeah, my friend likes to take artistic shots with my cellphone.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Plaschkes said:


>



dude, you piss me off so much with that loomis  it's such a sexy guitar


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

Plaschkes said:


>



dust ftl!


----------



## Plaschkes

Sorry, too busy playing it then dusting off the headstock. 

UD3.2, When are you getting one?


----------



## RXTN




----------



## Ryan

Nice guitar there. I always thought that finish looked good against a black background.. ;D


----------



## Rick

RXTN said:


>



If that doesn't scream power metal, I don't know what does.


----------



## yevetz

RXTN said:


>



+1


----------



## playstopause

That one must be included in our "7-strings guitars in nature portraits" limited edition calendar.


----------



## Michael

Sweet 2027 dude.


----------



## RXTN

playstopause said:


> That one must be included in our "7-strings guitars in nature portraits" limited edition calendar.



I actually had "nature portraits"-session with my good friend, because he had to do a diploma work on same subject. That's only one pic of that session


----------



## TomAwesome

But it is not metal! Nature is not metal unless it's being destroyed, or if people are hitting each other with rocks! That crack in the rock behind you better had been caused by your impossibly loud wall of stacks!

Just kidding, cool picture


----------



## Shawn

RXTN said:


>



Very nice! Cool pic too.


----------



## playstopause

TomAwesome said:


> That crack in the rock behind you better had been caused by your impossibly loud wall of stacks!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Well imo I think RG2027's normally look like a carved up tabletop but yours looks really nice in that pic!


----------



## Xykhron

here goes mine's..not so metal, but the most with 7-string...have better with 6-strings lol


----------



## yevetz

Xykhron said:


> here goes mine's..not so metal, but the most with 7-string...have better with 6-strings lol



Nice COW


----------



## playstopause

Xykhron said:


> here goes mine's..not so metal, but the most with 7-string...have better with 6-strings lol


----------



## Rick

It's COW with a beard and haircut.


----------



## -K4G-

that krank looks menacing. better check if theres a decepticons logo somewhere.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Schecter C7 - Engl Savage SE


----------



## Michael

Awesome pic.


----------



## Shawn

Xykhron said:


> here goes mine's..not so metal, but the most with 7-string...have better with 6-strings lol



Cool pic!


----------



## Xykhron

thanks ;-). By the way, the Jackson is tuned this way: F#-B-E-A-D-F#-B....and it screams at highs and grunts like a beast on F#


----------



## simsklok

how does the Krank sound with a 7 string? i've always wanted to take a test run with one but no GC's around here carry em =/



Variant said:


> Seven, eh?



FREDRIK!?


----------



## TomAwesome

^ Having played my Blaze-equipped 7421 through a Krankenstein, I can tell you my personal experience was that it still sucked, though it did sound better than my band mate's LTD Viper.


----------



## simsklok

yeah i've heard kinda mixed reviews about the krank, so far not many good ones...





\
not really metal but it's the only real pic of me with a 7.. gotta take more.. wish i woulda never cut my hair, really regretting it


----------



## FortePenance

Well, at least it will grow back. I also see some Lincoln Burrows resemblance now. 

What 7 is that?


----------



## Xykhron

simsklok said:


> how does the Krank sound with a 7 string? i've always wanted to take a test run with one but no GC's around here carry em =/
> 
> 
> 
> FREDRIK!?




It sounds good. You need some time to find the exact EQ, but with Cow even open chords in distortion sounds good, all notes clear. About the clean channel....well, I prefer Diezel Herbert's. Krank's is darker.


----------



## Edroz

me and Jerich live with Season Of Mourning 8/16/07












yikes! a 6 string!


----------



## sakeido

ZeroSignal said:


> Well imo I think RG2027's normally look like a carved up tabletop but yours looks really nice in that pic!



They look quite a bit better then a J custom and cost less! Yay!


----------



## Ryan

simsklok said:


> wish i woulda never cut my hair, really regretting it


Looks better short man 
Hair doesnt make one brutal. ;D

case in point: Herman Li vs Muhammed Suicmez


----------



## purple_hazer

Ryan said:


> Looks better short man
> Hair doesnt make one brutal. ;D
> 
> case in point: * Herman Li vs Muhammed Suicmez *



fuckin a man


----------



## simsklok

Ryan said:


> Looks better short man
> Hair doesnt make one brutal. ;D
> 
> case in point: Herman Li vs Muhammed Suicmez



i don't get my power from my hair, it's all in the goatee/beard


----------



## CrashRG

click my profile picture......thats the most metal I've ever been......aside from the time I was sick for a week straight and threw up blood..........talk about freaky......


----------



## Adam

Not a 7, or metal:


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Adam said:


> Not a 7, or metal:



OMG! 

Awesome looking guitar mate....is it a conklin?


----------



## Adam

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> OMG!
> 
> Awesome looking guitar mate....is it a conklin?



Thanks! I made it and Mike Sherman made the neck for me


----------



## Michael

Nice work. Looks great.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Adam said:


> Thanks! I made it and Mike Sherman made the neck for me



 

Sorry, I didn't realise there was a thread 100 PAGES LONG!!! In the erg forum about it  

You should be proud of that  But your metal face needs more work. Something with more


----------



## Xykhron

cool 8!


----------



## playstopause

@ Adam : are you gonna paint it or oil it, leaving it natural?


----------



## yevetz

My vote for leave it natural


----------



## Adam

playstopause said:


> @ Adam : are you gonna paint it or oil it, leaving it natural?



It has 4 coats of tung oil on it, its hard to see it due to the crappy pic, but it has a nice light brown tint to it


----------



## Shawn

Adam said:


> Not a 7, or metal:



Very nice!


----------



## Loomer

I'm that guy from Immortal:


----------



## Michael

Haha, that's an awesome pic. Fuckin' grim. 

Here's one of me on stage with my band last night.


----------



## Shawn

Michael said:


> Haha, that's an awesome pic. Fuckin' grim.
> 
> Here's one of me on stage with my band last night.



Cool pic, Michael!


----------



## Ryan

That DK is like BLAM on stage hehe


----------



## skinhead

Coll pic, Michael.

I like a lot that Jackson!


----------



## Faine

Not metal...But crazy?


----------



## Rick

Crazy is right.


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Shawn

playstopause said:


>



 


Looks like he's attcking someone with his weapon of choice.


----------



## yevetz

Faine said:


> Not metal...But crazy?



...yevetz


----------



## Faine

lol Thanks.


----------



## uv77mc_user

Ryan said:


> That DK is like BLAM on stage hehe



Who is that woman in your avatar?


----------



## noodles




----------



## eleven59

noodles said:


>



[sign]Win![/sign]


----------



## TomAwesome

Yeah, pretty hard to get more metal than that, Dave


----------



## Michael

Nice one, Dave!


----------



## -K4G-

uv77mc_user said:


> Who is that woman in your avatar?



thats kat von d my friend. the hottest woman with tattoos.evah.


----------



## uv77mc_user

KillForGod said:


> thats kat von d my friend. the hottest woman with tattoos.evah.



wow, very beautifull woman


----------



## Randy

eleven59 said:


> [sign]Win![/sign]



X100000000


----------



## noodles

From Chicago last weekend:


----------



## noodles

From Kamelot the week before. This is what Drew missed. 











I really have no idea what my expression was from in these two. I think I may have been looking at this one girl in the front row with an absolutely spectacular rack. 
















Definitely looking at the rack on that one.


----------



## technomancer

1) What model is the cool green bass
2) Rob needs to get some more KxK t-shirts and make them available
3) "Definitely looking at the rack on that one."


----------



## Michael

Kamelot need to come down here already. And when they do, you guys need to support them.


----------



## Xykhron

noodles said:


>




lol   . that's the look!!!


----------



## technomancer

noodles said:


>



So easy, a caveman could do it. Even a dwarf caveman.


----------



## Shawn

I love the V but I also like Mike's Custom Jackson the more I see pics of it.  Badass pics, Dave! 

+rep for you, and Division.


----------



## LEWY7777777

Here you go.


----------



## Ryan

noodles said:


>



The unedited pic:


----------



## TomAwesome

Ryan said:


> The unedited pic:


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## ShawnFjellstad

noodles said:


> Definitely looking at the rack on that one.




judging by his facial expression, mike had been looking at the rack too!


----------



## playstopause

Do you guys in Division have a U.S. army (pants) sponsor?
Also, who is that guy (a guest?) in the band that doesn't have them?


----------



## LEWY7777777

Love that KXK


----------



## noodles

Ryan said:


>



I told you bastards I hung that shit down to my kneecaps.


----------



## noodles

technomancer said:


> 3) "Definitely looking at the rack on that one."



It is a really, really nice rack. Actually, all of her is pretty fun to look at it. She comes to a bunch of our shows, we would get pictures of her with us if we didn't feel like getting into arguments at home. 



Shawn said:


> I love the V but I also like Mike's Custom Jackson the more I see pics of it.  Badass pics, Dave!



You should, it's a badass guitar. I've been gassing for it since the day I played it five years ago.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

noodles said:


> I told you bastards I hung that shit down to my kneecaps.




no chest rocking for dave?


----------



## telecaster90

Probably the most metal pic I've ever taken  This was part of my senior pictures.


----------



## purple_hazer

not a seven but pretty damn metal

im mid headbang


----------



## Faine

ShawnFjellstad said:


> judging by his facial expression, mike had been looking at the rack too!



That guy on the right has the face of SEX.


----------



## GazPots

Not very metal as im not really a metal type of guy. But hopefully the guitar makes up for that.


----------



## TomAwesome

GazPots said:


> Not very metal as im not really a metal type of guy. But hopefully the guitar makes up for that.



1077? Yeah, I'd say that's pretty


----------



## GazPots

It's a 2077 but you can't see the bridge so no way to tell.


----------



## Shawn

GazPots said:


> Not very metal as im not really a metal type of guy. But hopefully the guitar makes up for that.



Nice guitar.


----------



## Faine

OH SHIT, ACTION!!


----------



## daidilus

well i whored it out everywhere else...so why not here!!


----------



## Faine

OH SHIT! MORE ACTION!


----------



## Slayer89

The guitar, shirt, and posters hopefully make these metal enough.


----------



## Shawn

daidilus said:


> well i whored it out everywhere else...so why not here!!



Cool pic!


----------



## Faine

Ibanez mass produces 7 strings.


----------



## Rick

Faine said:


> Ibanez mass produces 7 strings.



The sky is blue.


----------



## Faine

Everyone has an Ibanez 7 String, Hell yeah they kick ass!


----------



## Rick

Amen.


----------



## Slayer89

Faine said:


> Everyone has an Ibanez 7 String, Hell yeah they kick ass!



True dat. But I guess I'm a blasphemer of sorts, considering in my pics I'm wearing a Schecter hat.


----------



## Faine

(gasp!) I dont like them too much...Too bulky and heavy and their necks are wide and too thick.
Thats just me though.


----------



## eleven59

I've grown to love Schecter lately, but there's still a few Ibanez models I lust for.


----------



## Faine

yeah, I LOOOVVEEE Ibanez's


----------



## B Lopez

I have an Ibby seven too. I hate the fucking thing. Plays nice, but sounds like ass.

Schecter FTW!


----------



## Faine

haha, Always an argument.


----------



## The Hiryuu

Well, I'm mid-headbanging on stage, so I'd guess that's the most metal one I have around. 

I got an Ibanez too, but I need to get around to replacing the locks on the nut and getting new pickups (Been nearly 4 years...hahaha.) 

As it stands I like the Schecter better, but if I fixed those problems I'd probably slightly prefer the Ibanez.


----------



## Faine

Ibanez Wins again!


----------



## Sacha




----------



## Ryan

Hey man! Cool to see you joined up.
I was just jamming Ayin a second ago. Excellent playing.


----------



## Sacha

Ryan said:


> Hey man!  Cool to see you joined up.
> I was just jamming Ayin a second ago. Excellent playing.



Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Faine

ENDITOL said:


>



holy SHIT thats a bad ass pic man


----------



## Michael

Brutal pic's Enditol.


----------



## Groff

ENDITOL said:


>



Caption:
"OMG who plugged my guitar into a 15w crate?!"


----------



## Faine

lol...


----------



## TomAwesome

^ Didn't you just post those a while back?


----------



## Faine

Oops...Youre right! and your avartar where is that from? I have that pic somewhere on my computer.


----------



## TomAwesome

It's the death god Ryuk from the anime Death Note, or more specifically the live action/CG movie based on the anime.


----------



## Faine

Oh, I dont know why its on my Computer...But alright.


----------



## kevenmo

I`m not very metal looking 

But here`s me and the Carvin, and some stretching.


----------



## playstopause

^

Nice pics! 
I prefer that kind of pic to the "out in nature" thing


----------



## Jerich

Until new Ibbys come out here a BC Rich Beast Bernie Sr made for me...............


----------



## Shawn

Jerich said:


> Until new Ibbys come out here a BC Rich Beast Bernie Sr made for me...............



Killer pic!  That Beast 7 is one hell of a beast.


----------



## Toshiro

Couple new pics for me:


----------



## Shawn

Powerslave FTW! Cool pic and i've always liked your Blackjack, it has to be the nicest one out there.


----------



## TomAwesome

Toshiro said:


> Couple new pics for me:



I've seen your Youtube rig videos several times, and I never had any idea that I actually knew you and had spoken (well.. typed) to you before


----------



## Toshiro

Shawn said:


> Powerslave FTW! Cool pic and i've always liked your Blackjack, it has to be the nicest one out there.



Yup, Powerslave rules! Thanks. 



TomAwesome said:


> I've seen your Youtube rig videos several times, and I never had any idea that I actually knew you and had spoken (well.. typed) to you before



 I get some way weird comments on that site sometimes. It's like these kids think you're going for a pro recording with a digital camera.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil

ShawnFjellstad said:


> judging by his facial expression, mike had been looking at the rack too!



LMFAO


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## yevetz

Sebastian said:


>



 

Shit I can't rep you now


----------



## Rick

Digging the new pics, Sebastian.


----------



## Shawn

Rick said:


> Digging the new pics, Sebastian.





Cool pics, Sebastian.


----------



## svart

here are some from our gig last saturday:


----------



## Sebastian

Bad ass Jackson


----------



## Shawn

svart said:


> here are some from our gig last saturday:



Killer Jackson and cool pics too.


----------



## TheReal7

Took some new promo shots. Here are a few:


----------



## Michael

Sweet 007.


----------



## TomAwesome

Yeah, that Schecter is purdy


----------



## svart

cool axe there!


----------



## yevetz

TheReal7 said:


> Took some new promo shots. Here are a few:


----------



## TheReal7

Thanks guys. I was very happy with the pics my gf took. I was way over due for some new promo shots LOL


----------



## Kronpox

There is nothing more metal than the 'Rocking out in your mom's basement' shot:


----------



## FortePenance

TheReal7 said:


> Thanks guys. I was very happy with the pics my gf took. I was way over due for some new promo shots LOL



Man, I wish Pamela Anderson was my girlfriend. 

Cool pics though!

Kronpox, that is a SWEET headbanging pic.


----------



## DeOdiumMortis

Metal.

Hi, I'm new. To the forum. Not sevens.

-M


----------



## Eric

Scott,

Just out of curiosity how come the 2027 didnt make the promo shots?

And also, if I connect the dots... this means your girlfriend is Pamela Anderson. 

Is that really her name?


----------



## svart

DeOdiumMortis said:


>


here's a 7 you don't see too often


----------



## playstopause

DeOdiumMortis said:


> Hi, I'm new. To the forum. Not sevens.
> 
> -M





So you're the one who owns that epiphone-7-with-a-gibson-sticker-on-the-headstock-on-ebay-again?


----------



## D-EJ915

DeOdiumMortis said:


> Metal.
> 
> Hi, I'm new. To the forum. Not sevens.
> 
> -M


I thought this was noodles for a second, then I took a second glance and realized this dude is at least 4x as metal as noodles.


----------



## lailer75




----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> I thought this was noodles for a second, then I took a second glance and realized this dude is at least 4x as metal as noodles.



At least.


----------



## Mr. S

just a couple from a recent band practice in my drew (note the wall colour ) themed practice room


----------



## TomAwesome

DeOdiumMortis said:


> Metal.
> 
> Hi, I'm new. To the forum. Not sevens.
> 
> -M



Welcome! Nice pic/guitar!

You too, lailer 



Mr. S said:


> just a couple from a recent band practice in my drew (note the wall colour ) themed practice room



OMGz Toki Wartooth posts here!?


----------



## DeOdiumMortis

playstopause said:


> So you're the one who owns that epiphone-7-with-a-gibson-sticker-on-the-headstock-on-ebay-again?



Yeah, not exactly by choice, but that's how it came. I think I'm going to paint the Gibson logo black (doesn't look like removing it would be too kind to the headstock), get a black pickguard and input plate, and replace the gold hardware with chrome. Because it can never be too metal, can it?


----------



## playstopause

DeOdiumMortis said:


> I think I'm going to paint the Gibson logo black (doesn't look like removing it would be too kind to the headstock), get a black pickguard and input plate, and replace the gold hardware with chrome. Because it can never be too metal, can it?



Sounds damn fine by me!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Me at a practise a little while back, little blurry as it was taken from film footage we got from that session. Can just about make out my fledgling rack to the right there.


----------



## D-EJ915

I like how your keyboard guy is just standing there


----------



## canuck brian

From another show not long ago. I should stop wearing hoodies onstage.


----------



## TomAwesome

canuck brian said:


> From another show not long ago. I should stop wearing hoodies onstage.


----------



## Tomonthly Meldville

That's from a Halloween fest we played last year. Prob one of the sweetest shows I've ever played - over 300 kids at it!






The most br00tal face ever.


----------



## Slayer89

^^^

I'm trying to figure out your shirt ....

"I <3 BEES"?
"I <3 BEEF"?
"I <3 BEEP"?

I just can't figure it out ...


----------



## yevetz

I think "beer"


----------



## eleven59

yevetz said:


> I think "beer"



Bees maybe?


----------



## D-EJ915

lol nice pics dude \m/


----------



## tie my rope

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Me at a practise a little while back, little blurry as it was taken from film footage we got from that session. Can just about make out my fledgling rack to the right there.



i still say that your pic on UG in the black shirt is best.


----------



## playstopause

Slayer89 said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'm trying to figure out your shirt ....
> 
> "I <3 BEES"?
> "I <3 BEEF"?
> "I <3 BEEP"?
> 
> I just can't figure it out ...



I love


----------



## Rick

^Hell yeah. 

That is a pretty metal face.


----------



## poisonelvis

i love bees!


----------



## kaotik94

Me and My Friend....Mr. ESP H-207


----------



## Abhorred

eleven59 said:


> Bees maybe?



It's clearly "Beeoobs".


----------



## yevetz

Abhorred said:


> "Beeoobs".



 

+1


----------



## Jerich

scott some of your Beef cake photo's are awesome man...you should Model!!


----------



## Jerich

new one a fan took!!..Edroz from the board is somewhere over to the right out of photo~!


----------



## Shawn

Jerich said:


> new one a fan took!!..Edroz from the board is somewhere over to the right out of photo~!



That beast is badass. Cool pic!


----------



## Tomonthly Meldville

Abhorred said:


> It's clearly "Beeoobs".



God, how I wish it actually said that!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

tie my rope said:


> i still say that your pic on UG in the black shirt is best.



Lol thanks man


----------



## Hexer

HA, I think I have a new most metal pic of my and my 7  

from our last gig:


----------



## Slayer89

If that ain't metal, I don't know what is.


----------



## TomAwesome

Very nice, Hexer


----------



## Randy

UNLEASH THE FUCKING FURY!!!!!


----------



## Hexer

levelhead86 said:


> UNLEASH THE FUCKING FURY!!!!!


----------



## WyldeNorwegian

from a recent show with my band Vulture Industries.
actually from several shows but who cares. and one of them is a six string but who cares..
I'll add pictures with my Kxk when it arrives.. two weeks left if Rob is telling the truth...


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## D-EJ915

omg zakk wylde but awesome!


----------



## Ryan

omg goldielocks hehe
+rep for cool pics.


----------



## Zoltta




----------



## playstopause

^

Who says it's you?


----------



## Hexer

another one from the same gig:


----------



## Atomic_gerbil

Lucky motherfucker. The hair, and the RAN. Envy!


----------



## swedenuck

Dude I just saw your name on the main forum page and nearly shot beer out of my nose. I should change mine to nuclear rabbit.



levelhead86 said:


> UNLEASH THE FUCKING FURY!!!!!



I'll add the obligatory, 'I don't like fuckin donuts' comment here.


----------



## TomAwesome

(he LOVES donuts)


----------



## Shawn

Hexer said:


> another one from the same gig:



Badass.


----------



## Hexer

Atomic_gerbil said:


> Lucky motherfucker. The hair, and the RAN. Envy!



haha, thanks a lot!


----------



## GazPots

More confused than metal but hey, at least im playing a 7'er.


----------



## FortePenance

Hexer said:


> another one from the same gig:



Michael Amott? Haha, great picture.


----------



## Hexer

FortePenance said:


> Michael Amott? Haha, great picture.



haha, wish I had some of the skills! oh well.... back to practice I guess lol


----------



## poisonelvis

me in my old band,no more makeup for me!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

played a post-halloween show with Recently Vacated Graves on Nov. 1, opening for a band that was being filmed for a scene in a zombie movie a guy i know is making, and somehow i was the only member of our band who had anything resembling a zombie costume.....anyway, here's a pic from that:







(rocking out with my nipple out! revel in its majestic glory!)


----------



## TomAwesome

Scary, but very metal


----------



## yevetz




----------



## playstopause

TomAwesome said:


> Scary, but very metal


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

here's a pic from the same show, rocking the 6-string:


----------



## noodles

Hexer said:


>



Now that is a fucking guitar.


----------



## yevetz

I really don't know what to post here....coz you all (almost all) are metal....and I am not........and even is I have show there nothing to post


----------



## poisonelvis

^what!?your metal dude,grab yer' fiddle,and a bottle of vodka=boom metal as fuck!!!!


----------



## TomAwesome

Metal isn't just about how you look, Vova, it's about how you feel and act! Though I think there's another "post a pic of yourself with your 7" type thread that should accommodate any pics that aren't so metal


----------



## poisonelvis




----------



## yevetz

poisonelvis said:


> ^what!?your metal dude,grab yer' fiddle,and a bottle of vodka=boom metal as fuck!!!!





TomAwesome said:


> Metal isn't just about how you look, Vova, it's about how you feel and act! Though I think there's another "post a pic of yourself with your 7" type thread that should accommodate any pics that aren't so metal



No guys I mean that I'm not playing metal......I am jazzy bluezzy funk player ETC. (in a band it's a something between Linkin Park and System Of A Down)


----------



## TomAwesome

Ah, I got ya. I wasn't able to find the thread I mentioned before, but that "post random pics of your 7" thread should work for ya if you want to post something that's not metal


----------



## playstopause

Yev, if you look at some of the pics in this thread, you'll find a lot of them that aren't metal


----------



## yevetz

This photo was upgrated by Simon from China 

Thanks Simon 






It's some old pic....with my 7321 that I already sold


----------



## playstopause

I like this pic.

Rock on.


----------



## FortePenance

yevetz said:


> This photo was upgrated by Simon from China
> 
> Thanks Simon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's some old pic....with my 7321 that I already sold



Lol, I don't like that pic on hindsight haha, the graphical editing of it, but it's a very cool picture anyway. I like your shoes.


----------



## yevetz

FortePenance said:


> Lol, I don't like that pic on hindsight haha, the graphical editing of it, but it's a very cool picture anyway. I like your shoes.



Yeah it's ADIO....Thanks one more time for pic dude


----------



## vader

Here I am!!!


----------



## FortePenance




----------



## Apophis

WOW, great


----------



## sparky51077




----------



## D-EJ915

that axe is sexy man


----------



## Shawn

sparky51077 said:


>



Nice to see that custom in action. Great pic and nice guitar too!


----------



## playstopause

That custom RGA-7 rules!


----------



## InTheRavensName

Hexer said:


> HA, I think I have a new most metal pic of my and my 7
> 
> from our last gig:



Supreme \m/


----------



## Stephen




----------



## Slayer89




----------



## Apophis

The last one is great


----------



## Atomic_gerbil

Slayer89 said:


>



Looks to me like you're enjoying the shit outta your hellraiser! Me too, I wish I had some pics but I'm busy as fuck...

Soon. Soooon.


----------



## Slayer89

Hell yeah, I love that sexy git-fiddle. I'm currently waiting for some new strings to get here in the mail. The ones I have on it are getting quite gunky, and all my local stops decided to start only carrying Ernie Ball 7 sets and I hate slinkies.


----------



## decoy205

Nj Metalfest '03 Asbury Park.






CBGB's Halloween 2005.

MySpace.com - HUMAN DECLINE (Looking for a Vocalist) - BROOKLYN, New York - Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/humandeclinemusic


----------



## yevetz

decoy205 said:


> Nj Metalfest '03 Asbury Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBGB's Halloween 2005.
> 
> MySpace.com - HUMAN DECLINE (Looking for a Vocalist) - BROOKLYN, New York - Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/humandeclinemusic



 dude.

And awesome pics


----------



## playstopause

yevetz said:


> dude.
> 
> And awesome pics


----------



## Atomic_gerbil

Slayer89 said:


> Hell yeah, I love that sexy git-fiddle. I'm currently waiting for some new strings to get here in the mail. The ones I have on it are getting quite gunky, and all my local stops decided to start only carrying Ernie Ball 7 sets and I hate slinkies.



I just slapped some 10's on mine and added a .054 and .068 for the B and E, couldn't be happier.


----------



## decoy205

playstopause said:


>



Thanks!! 

This is a cool forum. I should've been on here mad long ago. I have 2 sevens right now My Ibanez RG7621 and a LTD M107 upgraded with EMG 707's. 

I had another Ibenez RG7620 but it got stollen at a show. Thats when i bought the M107. I'm looking into getting the Viper 407. I think its a great deal for what it offers. I play through a Dual Rectifier 3 channell (stock soon to be updated tubes) and a Bogner Ubercab.


----------



## Shawn

decoy205 said:


> Nj Metalfest '03 Asbury Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CBGB's Halloween 2005.
> 
> MySpace.com - HUMAN DECLINE (Looking for a Vocalist) - BROOKLYN, New York - Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/humandeclinemusic


Welcome and cool pics!


----------



## Shawn

Took this one today.


----------



## Brandon

mine now is probably this one 






or this one






or this one






or this one






and maybe this one, i'm not sure.







man it's been a while.


----------



## yevetz

Shawn said:


> Took this one today.



WEST SIDE IS DA BEST 

Cool photo 



Brandon said:


> mine now is probably this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe this one, i'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man it's been a while.



Good shots


----------



## eleven59

You know, I know there isn't a single Ibanez 7-string available (new or used) that would be perfect for me as my main guitar (mainly due to neck feel and wood/pickup options) but every once in a while I revert back into UV/RG7 GAS.

What can I say, they were my first


----------



## FortePenance

yevetz said:


> WEST SIDE IS DA BEST
> 
> Cool photo
> 
> 
> 
> Good shots



AWW HELL NAW, EAST COAST MOFUCKA.

Wicked pics Brandon and a damn nice guitar. Hairy arms.


----------



## Nats

decoy205 said:


> Nj Metalfest '03 Asbury Park.



i was there. i saw your band. awesome stuff


----------



## Josh

This is as metal as I get, sadly.


----------



## Shawn

Josh said:


> This is as metal as I get, sadly.



Nice Schecters, Josh! Cool pic too.


----------



## yellowv

Shawn said:


> Nice Schecters, Josh! Cool pic too.



Get the vacuum out of the backround and throw on some camo shorts and you will be METAL!!!! I like how your giving the devil horns while holding both guitars. Nice touch  Nice Schecters too.


----------



## Rick

The Dyson is metal. Best vacuum available.


----------



## decoy205

Nats said:


> i was there. I saw your band. awesome stuff



Thanks man!! yeah we had a bad time with the sound and for some reason they put flange on my guitar monitor. Awessssssssome. 

You were one of the 20 people who saw us lol.


----------



## Nats

decoy205 said:


> Thanks man!! yeah we had a bad time with the sound and for some reason they put flange on my guitar monitor. Awessssssssome.
> 
> You were one of the 20 people who saw us lol.



my friends friend knew you guys or something like that so we saw your set. i didn't mind obviously cause i liked it alot. i don't remember the flange thing, but then again that was a long time ago...


----------



## Zoltta

Shawn said:


> Took this one today.



either stoned or about to pass out lol, or both? haha


----------



## decoy205

Nats said:


> my friends friend knew you guys or something like that so we saw your set. i didn't mind obviously cause i liked it alot. i don't remember the flange thing, but then again that was a long time ago...



Cool Who did u say knew us? Yeah the flange thing was my stage monitor. it was terrible. sound crew were not happy that day and they took it out on most of the bands. I was at the metalfest there 2 years earlier and the sound was really good. We were just the unlucky ones. 

You in a band?


----------



## VetalSeven

Hi! I'm Vetal from Kieff.
My Ibby


----------



## playstopause

^

Nice green dot!


----------



## VetalSeven

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Nice green dot!



Thnx


----------



## yevetz

VetalSeven said:


> Hi! I'm Vetal from Kieff.
> My Ibby


----------



## beepx22

or


----------



## Shawn

VetalSeven said:


> Hi! I'm Vetal from Kieff.
> My Ibby



Welcome!  Nice BK too.


----------



## GazPots

Mid solo while a bandmate backs me up with a firebird tuned to open (low) B


----------



## darren

Mmmfirebird...


----------



## Shawn

GazPots said:


> Mid solo while a bandmate backs me up with a firebird tuned to open (low) B



Nicely done on the 7321.


----------



## Apophis

^
Your friend looks like sleeping


----------



## GazPots

Haha. He does doesn't he?


----------



## Nats

decoy205 said:


> Cool Who did u say knew us? Yeah the flange thing was my stage monitor. it was terrible. sound crew were not happy that day and they took it out on most of the bands. I was at the metalfest there 2 years earlier and the sound was really good. We were just the unlucky ones.
> 
> You in a band?



my old friend Dave. his friend recommended us to check it out. i don't know if he knew you guys or just knew of you. i don't remember his name though

i'm not really in a band. i jam with these guys from out of state once in a while and we'll write and record on a whim. i made a myspace music site to put up whatever random things i'm involved in, whether it be stuff with my old band, random jammings with people or just me messing around on my pod and drum programs

myspace.com/isdnj

edit: btw, PM'd


----------



## decoy205

Nats said:


> my old friend Dave. his friend recommended us to check it out. i don't know if he knew you guys or just knew of you. i don't remember his name though
> 
> i'm not really in a band. i jam with these guys from out of state once in a while and we'll write and record on a whim. i made a myspace music site to put up whatever random things i'm involved in, whether it be stuff with my old band, random jammings with people or just me messing around on my pod and drum programs
> 
> myspace.com/isdnj
> 
> edit: btw, PM'd



Cool. shit. we are playing in brooklyn on Dec. 9th in Bay ridge if you have nothing to do that day come down. I dunno if you got to nyc shows often. 

Seems like you have a musical direction with your band just need to do more. 

If you ever need a producer I record bands as well. Here's a band i just finished mixing:

MySpace.com - A Great Day To Die (2 More New Songs!!) - Brooklyn / Bronx, New York - Metal / Thrash / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/agreatdaytodie718


----------



## danthony12321

Me at my band's Halloween show


----------



## VetalSeven

Look


----------



## GazPots

how'd you manage that?


----------



## yevetz

danthony12321 said:


> Me at my band's Halloween show



 nice photo



VetalSeven said:


> Look



 



GazPots said:


> how'd you manage that?



It's true......this "poster" in one of Ukrainian biggest trade centers......Vetal is famous musician here.


----------



## D-EJ915

nice job on that shopping mall edit


----------



## Michael

None of the people are even looking. How unmetal of them.


----------



## Nats

decoy205 said:


> Cool. shit. we are playing in brooklyn on Dec. 9th in Bay ridge if you have nothing to do that day come down. I dunno if you got to nyc shows often.
> 
> Seems like you have a musical direction with your band just need to do more.
> 
> If you ever need a producer I record bands as well. Here's a band i just finished mixing:
> 
> MySpace.com - A Great Day To Die (2 More New Songs!!) - Brooklyn / Bronx, New York - Metal / Thrash / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/agreatdaytodie718



if i'm available i'll def come. i have a lot of family around that part of brooklyn. without traffic it'd only be 30 mins from me


----------



## playstopause

Michael said:


> None of the people are even looking. How unmetal of them.



 They don't know what they're missing!


----------



## -K4G-

beepx22 said:


>



cool beard.


----------



## Slayer89

Here's my shot I just took to make a wallpaper for my music profile.


----------



## Ryan

<3


----------



## Michael

Fine looking young man.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## simsklok

Shawn said:


> Nice Schecters, Josh! Cool pic too.



forget the schecters.. the dyson vacuum owns both of em!!


----------



## Michael

Dyson is my last name. 

Nice Schecter's and killer shirt Josh.


----------



## playstopause

Michael said:


> Fine looking young man.



Note how the focus is on the ENGL, not him!


----------



## Rick

playstopause said:


> Note how the focus is on the ENGL, not him!



I was.


----------



## Ryan

lol it's not out of focus, the shutter stays open longer without the flas on, and if you move it'll blur ;D


----------



## CrushingAnvil

yeah Its a Pretty small picture but give me some points for it guys!


----------



## guitarplayerone

YouTube - Racer X- Technical Difficulties Live

I have no 'in-action' pix but I do have a vid...
we aren't dressed metal. but maybe this counts because its a Paul Gilbert cover. hahaha this was in a concert hall as a finale for my guitar ensemble. anyway, real metal coming when I do a real show... (havent done one for a few months)


----------



## FortePenance

Dude, that's awesome, tight tight chops! You look really neoclassical in the clothes too. 

CrushingAnvil, that pic's awesome.


----------



## Rick

That was badass. You need to show the other guitarist the ways of the 7 string.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

FortePenance said:


> Dude, that's awesome, tight tight chops! You look really neoclassical in the clothes too.
> 
> CrushingAnvil, that pic's awesome.



Shot Dude, Im planning On Taking other pics, its quite Entertaining!
I'll post some good pics of my gat 

Keep It Metal


----------



## guitarplayerone

FortePenance said:


> Dude, that's awesome, tight tight chops! You look really neoclassical in the clothes too.



haha thanks i've been trying to, but he keeps complaining about how the neck's too thick. I've been steadily winning him over by showing him these three-string-grouped sweeps (across all 7 strings) that allow for tons more arps (in three octaves). That's been steadily changing his mind. He doesnt have 24 frets either. For another solo in that show, I came up with this harmonized run, and for the life of me, couldnt figure out how to play it on a 22-fret six string. So his mind has steadily been changing...


----------



## Edroz

some pics from the last INSATANITY show, and there's a video too! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/live-performance-stage-sound/43673-edroz-live.html












had to get a shot of the Brunetti and Vader  








my co-guitarist Dave


----------



## B Lopez

Sell me that carvin


----------



## Michael

Beautiful Carvin.  That Halo V is pretty brutal too.


----------



## Edroz

B Lopez said:


> Sell me that carvin





this is what will happen if you try to come between me and my carvin!


Edroz - B Lopez


----------



## B Lopez

It's alright. I applied for a Carvin CC yesterday, actaully.


----------



## Edroz

B Lopez said:


> It's alright. I applied for a Carvin CC yesterday, actaully.



nice! i'm guessing you have some specs in mind? care to elaborate?


----------



## B Lopez

Yes. The card cant get here soon enough 

Walnut body
Walnut neck, maple stripes
quilt maple top - black
birdseye fretboard
floyd
epicness


----------



## Edroz

epicness indeed . make sure you DTS that black stain too.


----------



## B Lopez

Oh, it will be.


----------



## Rick




----------



## Michael

Nice 7420. It almost looks like one of Dino's.


----------



## Rick

Thanks. That's what I was going for.


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## FortePenance

xiphos 7! Great RG-Dino too, i'm sure he must have been flattered. Excellente pic.


----------



## phantaz

Me and my RG 7620 from a few years ago....


----------



## Rick

FortePenance said:


> xiphos 7! Great RG-Dino too, i'm sure he must have been flattered. Excellente pic.



Thanks, dude. He seemed to like it.  

Hey Tom, maybe someone should have made the trip.


----------



## Andretti

I'm new to the forum but not at 7 strings, heres a pic from my webcam


----------



## Michael

Nice 7.  Is that a 7620?


----------



## Rick

I like the color on it!


----------



## TomAwesome

Andretti said:


> I'm new to the forum but not at 7 strings, heres a pic from my webcam [/IMG]



Neat!


----------



## FortePenance

nice colour and clean routing on those pups!


----------



## yevetz




----------



## MegaReece

got a new amp and my first seven, i'm well chuffed, can finally use my account on this website!


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Shawn

MegaReece said:


> got a new amp and my first seven, i'm well chuffed, can finally use my account on this website!



Welcome! Nice guitar and rig too.


----------



## Chris

I'm pointing to the best processor in the world.


----------



## noodles

Is it mounted on that back, behind that Digitech POS?


----------



## poisonelvis

ZING!


----------



## yevetz

Cool cap 















































Good pic


----------



## poisonelvis

chris looks mean,and all badass,kinda scary.


----------



## Michael

MegaReece said:


>



Nice rig, guitar and shirt. 



Chris said:


>



Nice.  I just bought one of those DTR-2's for my brother (bass player) for Xmas.


----------



## Andretti

Michael said:


> Nice 7.  Is that a 7620?



Yes sir, this guitar will be 10 years old in Jan.



FortePenance said:


> nice colour and clean routing on those pups!



Thanks, and thanks for the welcomes everyone  Its good to join a forum where where people are as passionate with 7 strings as I.


----------



## deathmask666




----------



## Rick

Wow, that's sick.


----------



## Chris

noodles said:


> Is it mounted on that back, behind that Digitech POS?



Fuck you.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Petrucci moment cheesy pic....











Old....


----------



## Apophis

the last one wins


----------



## Toshiro

Chris said:


> I'm pointing to the best processor in the world.



Nice *6* string guitars.


----------



## Slayer89

John_Strychnine said:


> Petrucci moment cheesy pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old....




Hmm ... old = Ibanez, New = Schecter. Good progression right there!!! 

Cool pics, too.


----------



## Moloch




----------



## playstopause

I CAN HAS GLASSES?


----------



## skinhead

Chris said:


> I'm pointing to the best processor in the world.



Chris, you look like the owner of the pub I usually go


----------



## Andretti

Moloch said:


>



Cool guitar, what brand is it?


----------



## Slayer89

^^^

Agile


----------



## Andretti

Sorry if it isnt the most metal pictures, but a shred video I did demoing alt-picking, sweep-taping and string skinpping-tapping. I major in tapping and i incorperate a lot of it in my music, also the other video (in the nifty white jacket) is just some 6 nps accending and basically the same sweeping(tapping) but with better Audio. I love 7 strings ;D


----------



## yevetz

Andretti said:


> Sorry if it isnt the most metal pictures, but a shred video I did demoing alt-picking, sweep-taping and string skinpping-tapping. I major in tapping and i incorperate a lot of it in my music, also the other video (in the nifty white jacket) is just some 6 nps accending and basically the same sweeping(tapping) but with better Audio. I love 7 strings ;D


----------



## Michael

Nice vid's, you shred.


----------



## Ryan

chris said:


>



The key to that rig's wicked sound is in the Creative PC Speaker on top.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil

6 String? In a 7 String thread?!

Blasphemy! 

lewkin good, chris. Lovin that elite.

edit: too much egg nog, either I misread the names or someone forgot to quote the original pic, to confuse us forum noobies.


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> The key to that rig's wicked sound is in the Creative PC Speaker on top.


I saw this pic and you posting it and was like "wtf who is this noob" then I realized it's chris


----------



## D-EJ915

MegaReece said:


> got a new amp and my first seven, i'm well chuffed, can finally use my account on this website!


you have sexy hair and a nice rig


----------



## Ryan

D-EJ915 said:


> I saw this pic and you posting it and was like "wtf who is this noob" then I realized it's chris



fixed original lol


----------



## Mr. S

xmas is brutal


----------



## Apophis

yeah


----------



## TimSE

Ibanez RG7520 - Blaze in the bridge
http://photos-076.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sctm/v153/146/20/508586076/n508586076_740535_807.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y92/Terratora/IMG_5512.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y92/Terratora/IMG_5514.jpg

and heres a vid from the same gig



Season's End - 'The Failing Light' released September 19th 2005 If y'all can be assed! 2nd albums nearly finsihed


----------



## Rick

D-EJ915 said:


> I saw this pic and you posting it and was like "wtf who is this noob" then I realized it's chris



This is a 7 string site, buddy.


----------



## Reece Fullwood

D-EJ915 said:


> you have sexy hair and a nice rig



Thanks you very much!


----------



## eleven59

TimSE said:


> Ibanez RG7520



You mean RG7*4*20 right? There is no such thing as an RG7520. The 7620 had a Lo-Pro-7 and DiMarzio pickups (triangular routes for mounting screws), the 7420 had a Lo-TRS-7 and Ibanez pickups (square routes for mounting screws).


----------



## yevetz

eleven59 said:


> You mean RG7*4*20 right? There is no such thing as an RG7520. The 7620 had a Lo-Pro-7 and DiMarzio pickups (triangular routes for mounting screws), the 7420 had a Lo-TRS-7 and Ibanez pickups (square routes for mounting screws).



There Lo Pro on that guitar so it's a 7620


----------



## DaveCarter

A couple of shots from a gig on friday. Not the most metal of pictures, but I havent posted here yet so these will do for now!


----------



## Michael

Nice 1527.


----------



## eleven59

yevetz said:


> There Lo Pro on that guitar so it's a 7620



Nope, that's a Lo-TRS. The Lo-Pro has a thicker looking baseplate with the contour sorta thing at the front edge. The Lo-TRS is flatter, more traditional "Floyd" looking.

And the pickups/routing are a dead giveaway.

Lo-Pro




Lo-TRS





RG7620




RG7420


----------



## Chris

Ryan said:


> The key to that rig's wicked sound is in the Creative PC Speaker on top.



It's a Cambridge Soundworks system, for my sequencer.  And it's my site, I'll post whatever I want, fuckers!


----------



## TimSE

eleven59 said:


> You mean RG7*4*20 right? There is no such thing as an RG7520. The 7620 had a Lo-Pro-7 and DiMarzio pickups (triangular routes for mounting screws), the 7420 had a Lo-TRS-7 and Ibanez pickups (square routes for mounting screws).



Oops! my bad
n00b moment
ya tis a 7420


----------



## dirtrebel

http://b9.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/01305/92/41/1305901429_l.jpg

Me with my UV777BK


----------



## yevetz

dirtrebel said:


> http://b9.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/01305/92/41/1305901429_l.jpg
> 
> Me with my UV777BK



Cool UV and  



eleven59 said:


> Nope, that's a Lo-TRS. The Lo-Pro has a thicker looking baseplate with the contour sorta thing at the front edge. The Lo-TRS is flatter, more traditional "Floyd" looking.
> 
> And the pickups/routing are a dead giveaway.
> 
> Lo-Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo-TRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG7620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG7420



Maybe  my eyes isn't good


----------



## Apophis

and nice axe


----------



## Michael

Me with my new baby:


----------



## yevetz

IBBY FTW!


----------



## tie my rope

Rick said:


>



FUCK ME.

i mean... wow i knew he was fat, but not THAT fat man jesus i swear hes gunna die soon.




EDIT:: you guys got the wrong end of the stick  i was just sating that i knew dino was a big but did not know just how big he was.


----------



## Seedawakener

tie my rope said:


> FUCK ME.
> 
> i mean... wow i knew he was fat, but not THAT fat man jesus i swear hes gunna die soon.



dude... Wrong attitude.  Totally unnecessary comment in an otherwise great thread.


----------



## Michael

I'm fat too. Who cares?  Dino rules. He's been a big guy for a long time. I don't think he's going anywhere.


----------



## skinhead

Michael said:


> I'm fat too. Who cares?  Dino rules. He's been a big guy for a long time. I don't think he's going anywhere.



I'm fat too, and I don't care. 

BTW, nice pic, Michael 



tie my rope said:


> FUCK ME.
> 
> i mean... wow i knew he was fat, but not THAT fat man jesus i swear hes gunna die soon.



You cannot say that shit from Dino, he's the coolest guy


----------



## Variant

skinhead said:


> I'm fat too, and I don't care.
> 
> BTW, nice pic, Michael
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot say that shit from Dino, he's the coolest guy



Well, I'm not fat... buy yeah, I second that. So fucking what, it's metal music and genuine people, not eye candy and Disney shit!


----------



## FortePenance

yeah. Fat people are fucking metal.


----------



## TomAwesome

FortePenance said:


> yeah. Fat people are fucking metal.



We are? I mean, err, yes! We are! Hells yeah!!


----------



## skinhead

Metal Matt it's fucking metal


----------



## Zepp88

FortePenance said:


> yeah. Fat people are fucking metal.



Really?


I am metal as FUCK!


----------



## Zepp88

But...erm....yeah, Dino's always been about that big, he might be a little bigger now. But that's always been Dino.

Hell....look at Gene Hoglan!


----------



## -K4G-

dirtrebel said:


> http://b9.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/01305/92/41/1305901429_l.jpg
> 
> Me with my UV777BK



YEA!!!at last someone from the same island as me.


----------



## FortePenance

or Shawn Lane. RIP. 

I was once in this moshpit with this guy who was like 6'7" and 270lb or something. That was just... fucking a, fucking a. Half the people retreated to the sides when he tried starting a circle pit.


----------



## beepx22

as fer fat ... 6-2 350 right here, fat is metal, its in the name man, Heavy...


----------



## guitarplayerone

.
From the vid. Idk, I really do shoot more vids than take pictures..


----------



## Michael

Looks grvm.


----------



## Jerich

Jerich...
Jerich....




Edroz...





Jerich


----------



## Michael

Nice 7's man.


----------



## tie my rope

skinhead said:


> I'm fat too, and I don't care.
> 
> BTW, nice pic, Michael
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot say that shit from Dino, he's the coolest guy



i HAVE nothing againts him or anyone.. i never said i cared that he's fat. i was just saying that i didnt know that he was as big as that i dont mind atall.

misunderstanding


----------



## Apophis

Nice pics Jerich


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

I'm not quite sure what to think of this pic, but I was metal-ling it up


----------



## _detox

Sweet shirt, my friend has one exactly like that.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## NiCkMiLnE

Chris said:


> I'm pointing to the best processor in the world.


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## ZeroSignal




----------



## Apophis




----------



## NiCkMiLnE

*takes long, over wound and gratuitous bow*

thank you darlings


----------



## Apophis




----------



## asmegin_slayer

Took some photos recently, not really metal, but i would say its Epic in a way.


----------



## c4tze

noodles said:


>



what the hell of guitar is that?


----------



## Hawksmoor

Taken at Metalloween Leuven, November 1st... Honestly, this is my best pic ever


----------



## Apophis

really nice


----------



## TomAwesome

Nice picture! I spy a Peavey Classic 50/50 in that rack! We have a pretty similar rig.


----------



## Chris

Hawksmoor said:


> Taken at Metalloween Leuven, November 1st... Honestly, this is my best pic ever



 I have that same power conditioner.


----------



## Rick

Ibanez and Line 6. What a combination.


----------



## playstopause

Hawksmoor said:


> Taken at Metalloween Leuven, November 1st... Honestly, this is my best pic ever



With one of the best 7 evar!


----------



## Hawksmoor

TomAwesome said:


> Nice picture! I spy a Peavey Classic 50/50 in that rack! We have a pretty similar rig.



A 50/50 idd, other than the power conditioner and the POD there is a digitech DHP33 in there for harmonies and weird sounds. The cab is a Laney TT with V30's.

We're going to record in April and May, I think I'll stick with recording with the POD as I'm so used to it now.


----------



## Kronpox

A few shots from the show last week













^epic bloodsherd




^other guitarist Dylan with his Hellraiser


----------



## jjjsssxxx




----------



## D-EJ915

>


man, that guitar looks so awesome there


----------



## FortePenance

Awesome photos.  I dig that hair.

And Dave, that Sc607b looks schweet.


----------



## Michael

Neal said:


>



Nice windmillin'.  Brutal looking 7620 too.


----------



## Michael

Here's a recent one of me with mine:





I wish I had my 7 when I was in a band for the majority of last year.


----------



## FortePenance

Cool soilwork poster and that's a fuckin metal face d00d. 

Olaf, metal face!


----------



## Hawksmoor

True!

Sweet pics guys!


----------



## Kronpox

D-EJ915 said:


> man, that guitar looks so awesome there





FortePenance said:


> And Dave, that Sc607b looks schweet.



hey well thanks but I thought the guy holding it looked pretty good too, even if a little sweaty and drunk


----------



## FortePenance

Kronpox said:


> hey well thanks but I thought the guy holding it looked pretty good too, even if a little sweaty and drunk



No dude says "dude you look hot" to another dude. 


Unless your


----------



## Apophis

great pictures guys


----------



## jjjsssxxx

Michael said:


> Nice windmillin'.  Brutal looking 7620 too.



 sorry there's not much of the guitar in the pic


----------



## ICX357




----------



## Hawksmoor

That idd


----------



## Michael

Nice RG7620.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## tie my rope

Michael said:


> Here's a recent one of me with mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had my 7 when I was in a band for the majority of last year.



 behemoth

and your 7620 gives my GAS.


----------



## Michael

Behemoth indeed! 

...and thanks.


----------



## arnoroth661

Kronpox said:


> ^other guitarist Dylan with his Hellraiser



Christ those strings look thick!


----------



## Kronpox

Probably just a camera flash being confusing, we only use 10-68s. Not wimpy, but not the beefiest strings I've ever heard of


----------



## Svartmetall

Me with a 6-foot axe. Tell me it's not metal


----------



## Niilz




----------



## El Caco

Svartmetall said:


> Me with a 6-foot axe. Tell me it's not metal



Wrong thread, 6's have their own thread.


----------



## Svartmetall

A 7-foot axe would just be overcompensating


----------



## Apophis

Awesome


----------



## yevetz

Niilz said:


>


----------



## Apophis

^


----------



## tie my rope

^^ FTMFW


----------



## Hawksmoor

Svartmetall said:


> Me with a 6-foot axe. Tell me it's not metal



The handle is made of wood, so it's not metal enough.


----------



## Sepultorture

thats a total LOTR replica dude


----------



## Michael




----------



## Guitarwizard

New guitar, so here we go again:


----------



## El Caco

Awesome pics Odilo


----------



## InTheRavensName

Guitarwizard said:


> New guitar, so here we go again:



Mayones?


----------



## Michael

Nice.  What is that thing?


----------



## Guitarwizard

InTheRavensName said:


> Mayones?



Yes sir.


----------



## Apophis

Awesome pics


----------



## playstopause

Guitarwizard said:


> New guitar, so here we go again:



Nice guitar mate! We don't see a lot of those.


----------



## c4tze

Guitarwizard said:


> New guitar, so here we go again:



yeah, sprichst du schwiizerdütsch?


----------



## D-EJ915

that guitar looks very nice


----------



## Guitarwizard

c4tze said:


> yeah, sprichst du schwiizerdütsch?



Ja sicher scho - du bisch vo konstanz?


----------



## Metaljim

Guitarwizard said:


> New guitar, so here we go again:



Awesome! Another Mayones player.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Metaljim said:


> Awesome! Another Mayones player.



Yes - you play Mayo, too?


----------



## Jason

Svartmetall said:


> Me with a 6-foot axe. Tell me it's not metal



Its not metal


----------



## Zepp88

Svartmetall said:


> Me with a 6-foot axe. Tell me it's not metal



Teh Viking. 

Are you a reenactor, or just a freelance nerd?  


Now! Go forth! Rape and pillage!


----------



## Metaljim

Guitarwizard said:


> Yes - you play Mayo, too?


I play a Setius GTM.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Yeah I sould get one of those, too...


----------



## progmetal

Well, I don´t post as much as you all here, but I felt i could contribute with this thread! \m/


----------



## playstopause

^

 Great pics!


----------



## D-EJ915

lol nice floating in the 2nd one


----------



## Apophis

awesome


----------



## budda

great pics prog! your action shots look better then mine for sure


----------



## progmetal

hahahaha thanks for enjoying the pics!  

I´ll take anothers later...and maybe with my custom Seven string that is coming soon...


----------



## FortePenance

Awesome! 

playing shirtless is the shit.


----------



## Michael

Looks like fun.


----------



## yevetz

Awesome photos


----------



## Jon Stauffer

i cant choose so i got the best 2


----------



## playstopause

IT HAS LAZORS!!!!!!!


----------



## Apophis

wow, awesome


----------



## Martin_777

Jon Stauffer said:


>








Sorry man, but there are certain similarities.


----------



## c4tze

Guitarwizard said:


> Ja sicher scho - du bisch vo konstanz?



itte ganz... nähe lindau  anderes ende vom see... falls dir lustenau was sagt, an der grenze zu ch


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

Martin_777 said:


> Sorry man, but there are certain similarities.




repped


----------



## yevetz

playstopause said:


> IT HAS LAZORS!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Stauffer

ahhhah i love you guys


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

progmetal said:


> Well, I don´t post as much as you all here, but I felt i could contribute with this thread! \m/



i think there needs to be a rule that unless you have bewbs (not moobs..) you have to wear clothes..


----------



## FortePenance

^DEEMED FALSE.


----------



## Michael

Taken today during my afternoon of jamming.


----------



## thedonutman

Is that a miniature Ibby I see on your very tidy looking CD rack?


----------



## Michael

Haha, yeah. That was an X-mas present from my brother.


----------



## B Lopez

NiCkMiLnE said:


> i think there needs to be a rule that unless you have bewbs (not moobs..) you have to wear clothes..



wrong 

[action=B Lopez]is currently shirtless[/action]


----------



## Eric




----------



## HighGain510

Eric said:


>



That one looks badass with the huge silhouette behind you!


----------



## yevetz

Eric said:


>



Metal shadow


----------



## tie my rope

Michael said:


> Taken today during my afternoon of jamming.



NILE.


----------



## Michael

Nice pic's (and shadow) Eric.


----------



## Apophis

awesome


----------



## asmegin_slayer

This was my first show with my UV.


----------



## Michael

Hawt lookin' UV.  How'd the show go?


----------



## asmegin_slayer

She played beautifully, Ibby (thats her name) is my favorite guitar


----------



## Adam

Not a 7 but still


----------



## Drew

Adam said:


> Not a 7 but still



Please fix that body.  That's a gorgeous neck, it deserves to be in a body that looks like it wasn't freehanded with a hacksaw. :/


----------



## Adam

Drew said:


> Please fix that body.  That's a gorgeous neck, it deserves to be in a body that looks like it wasn't freehanded with a hacksaw. :/



I like it and the lower horn looks better than it did before at least


----------



## Michael

Man I'm white.


----------



## Jon Stauffer

haha more


----------



## -K4G-

^^^cool photos man. looks like you're having a good time.


----------



## Jon Stauffer

hell yeah man. 
myspace.com/molestingthedead
 bang ya head to that shit cuz thats all i do when i play it (i whip but if u got long hair whip ittttttttt


----------



## -K4G-

^^ wow, what a name.


affiliates with JJ?


----------



## Memq




----------



## Apophis

Nice


----------



## King_nothing621

Really old picture. It's from when I first got my 7-string like 3 years ago.


----------



## Shawn

asmegin_slayer said:


> This was my first show with my UV.



Cool pics!


----------



## Slayer89

I was recording tonight and my girlfriend decided to snap some shots of me with her iPhone. Apparently power chords are the only things worth taking pictures of ...












"YOU TRYING TO STEAL MY SOUL?!"


----------



## petereanima

i (think i) look some kind of "metal" on these:


----------



## Rick

I really like #2 and #3.


----------



## Apophis

Cool


----------



## yevetz

Cool photos and welcome


----------



## petereanima

thank you guys!


----------



## cow 7 sig

nice


----------



## Michael

Cool pic's man.  Nice number-plate too.


----------



## Hawksmoor

A few pics from the pub gig last saturday ( with blackout loaded S7420)


----------



## Michael

Sweeeeet S7.


----------



## Apophis

Great


----------



## Memq

btw guys, my long hair is gone

and im happy as hell!


----------



## playstopause

Well, hair is very fun and all... But where's the guitar?!?!?!?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Me with the Maroon Fence Ov Doom....not Of...OV!!!


----------



## Atomic_gerbil

Sculpting the throne ov the maroon fence? /Really bad Behemoth pun



Nice M series man, I wish i got one when they were in production.


----------



## noodles




----------



## D-EJ915

*HE LOVES THE COCK*



>


that neck looks long as hell


----------



## noodles

D-EJ915 said:


> that neck looks long as hell



That's because it is.  It is 27" scale, and meets the body at the 21st fret. Upper fret access is amazing.


----------



## D-EJ915

btw what's up with the shirt lol


----------



## noodles

Our bassist loves the cock. Just letting the world know.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Edroz

here's an OLD one i stumbled across. live with Insatanity '02 with my Warlock 7 USA (now belongs to FoxZero)


----------



## Michael




----------



## Edroz

i know they're worlds apart, but the silverdot is favorite UV next to the GR. cool pic too, Michael.


----------



## FortePenance

Michael said:


>



Baby. Faced. Assassin.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Kronpox

Even cooler than the 'rocking out in mom's basement' shot: The 'rocking out at work in a suit and tie' shot!


----------



## FortePenance

AH A LEFTY! SHOOT HIM.

I mean, sweet picture.


----------



## Michael

Cool pic. 

Where do you work that lets you play guitar?


----------



## Kronpox

Not a lefty, macbook cameras reverse the shot D:

I'm a security guard in a condo where nothing interesting ever happens, so I bring things like guitars and laptops to help pass the time during night shift. It's not so much a case of that I'm allowed to play guitar, moreso a case of that's what I can get away with


----------



## Hawksmoor

Kronpox said:


> Not a lefty, macbook cameras reverse the shot D:
> 
> I'm a security guard in a condo where nothing interesting ever happens, so I bring things like guitars and laptops to help pass the time during night shift. It's not so much a case of that I'm allowed to play guitar, moreso a case of that's what I can get away with



That's the bloody Spirit!


----------



## FortePenance

Kronpox said:


> Not a lefty, macbook cameras reverse the shot D:
> 
> I'm a security guard in a condo where nothing interesting ever happens, so I bring things like guitars and laptops to help pass the time during night shift. It's not so much a case of that I'm allowed to play guitar, moreso a case of that's what I can get away with



Ah so that's what they do all the time eh. Everytime I see the security guard here where I live, I always wonder what the fuck they do. The old guy who works here just seems to look out into space all the time or go fill his thermos with tea. @[email protected]

BTW, you got the Septor or Interceptor?


----------



## Kronpox

FortePenance said:


> Ah so that's what they do all the time eh. Everytime I see the security guard here where I live, I always wonder what the fuck they do. The old guy who works here just seems to look out into space all the time or go fill his thermos with tea. @[email protected]
> 
> BTW, you got the Septor or Interceptor?



Septor 727 with black flame 

And yeah security guards are all a bunch of dogfuckers, especially nightshift, especially on low-risk sites where it's really easy to not give a shit about anything. That's the exchange for working long, crappy hours. For example, so far today on my shift I've eaten food, surfed the internet, smoked dope with one of the other guards, checked out hot resident chicks, played guitar, played nintendo DS, etc. All in a day's work.


----------



## Sepultorture

living the Canadian dream


----------



## Edroz

a couple pics from my Season Of Mourning show last thursday. first time playing the new Agile Septor 27" live, and it worked out great! tuned it once before our hour long set, took it out of the case the next day and it was still in perfect tune .


----------



## Mattmc74

^^^


----------



## FortePenance

Nice mang. Maple boards ftw.


----------



## Loomer

Edroz: It's almost disturbing how much you look like Ross Dolan from Immolation :O


----------



## ZXIIIT

The first pic has my 6 string too, but I like how it came out....









(the blue tape is being used to hold the input jack plate which is loose...)


----------



## playstopause




----------



## FortePenance

Cool pics man and those inlay dots are pretty alright. 

Is that a dildo hanging off your face...


----------



## ZXIIIT

FortePenance said:


> Cool pics man and those inlay dots are pretty alright.
> 
> Is that a dildo hanging off your face...



Thanks man, I wanted some cool. inexpensive yer creative way to make my guitars unique, they glow in the dark too...

Yes it is...
MySpace.com - Squirrelly Arts - City of Plastics and Wonderful Wonders! - Other / Other / Other - www.myspace.com/squirrellyarts


----------



## Adam

Sabu2k1 said:


> (the blue tape is being used to hold the input jack plate which is loose...)



Why not just tighten the nut around the output jack?


----------



## Apophis

Cool pics


----------



## Edroz

Loomer said:


> Edroz: It's almost disturbing how much you look like Ross Dolan from Immolation :O





never thought of that. i guess i can see the resemblance. Immolation are one of my favorite bands too, go figure.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Adam said:


> Why not just tighten the nut around the output jack?



Its not the nut, its the actual screws that hold the input jack plate in place, as soon as my Seymour Duncan Blackout arrives next week, I will remove the old jack, replace it with the new one, and re screw the input jack plate tightly.


----------



## skeeballcore

I have a few that I find pretty metal...don't know which I like better. These are from my days in the band(s) Coexist/redwinterdying. I've got a Coexist page on myspace, and I think there's some redwinterdying stuff floating on purevolume, but that's all that's around for the moment. I left the band in 2005, was replaced by one guitarist who is now in Whitechapel ...really good death-metal/core if you haven't heard them, and the second guitar player in redwinterdying during my tenure is also in Whitechapel.

circa 2001 - middle of nowhere (hazard) Kentucky. show was with the Showdown before they were called the Showdown.that Ampeg was awesome btw





2006 - just liked the look of the crowd in the background, the lighting and rugs would give you the impression of prog...they lie. This was the official last show, kind of a reunion thing





2003 - no guitar in the picture for me, but it's pretty metal. our bassist is rocking the spiked long sleeve, and our second guitar player at the time is no joke, 7'3". He produced Whitechapel's last release. This show was with Underoath when they were still metal. A strong nordic blastwave shockwave caused this wind-swept scene....


----------



## Michael

Cuddles.


----------



## Loomer

Edroz said:


> never thought of that. i guess i can see the resemblance. Immolation are one of my favorite bands too, go figure.



It was mainly just that last pic in the post, but it looked pretty uncanny to me 

I'm a huge fan of theirs as well  Great, great band!


----------



## dowenprs

This = Metal


----------



## Blood Tempest

VV pics = ultimate metal greatness


----------



## JPMDan

when I had my S7420FMTW


----------



## Michael

Nice.  How long ago did you sell that?


----------



## JPMDan

2004-2005ish can't remember but in that time frame


----------



## Rick

dowenprs said:


> This = Metal



Isn't there a saying that you get your best work done on the toilet?  



JPMDan said:


> when I had my S7420FMTW



That's a cool pic.


----------



## Groff

Sabu2k1 said:


>



Allow me to caption:
"Why the FUCK is there a receptacle and a cable jack 10ft off the floor?!"


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## stuh84

The above was done in my first band, back when I still used 6's as well , back then I'd only owned that guitar about, 2 years? I've had it more than 5 now, and also I'm on my 3rd band (could say 4th, but jamming with another guitarist and never been able to find members doesn't really count for my second band I guess)

The other is from my last band






This was taken in our rehearsal room. Boredom had struck, and I'd got a new phone as well


----------



## -K4G-

thats a cool photo.


----------



## Korngod




----------



## djpharoah




----------



## FortePenance

That's a metal goatee.


----------



## TMM

FortePenance said:


> Cool pics man and those inlay dots are pretty alright.
> 
> Is that a dildo hanging off your face...





Sabu2k1 said:


> Thanks man, I wanted some cool. inexpensive yer creative way to make my guitars unique, they glow in the dark too...
> 
> Yes it is...
> MySpace.com - Squirrelly Arts - City of Plastics and Wonderful Wonders! - Other / Other / Other - www.myspace.com/squirrellyarts



It would be pretty entertaining if it expanded like a balloon when you exhaled. I'd love to see that at a show.


----------



## Emperoff

The beard adds to the metalness


----------



## 7slinger

a couple pics from saturdays show, KxK and JCRG on display, as well as my sister, but only because I wanted a pic of the other bands guitar player's Diezel, which sounds fucking awesome


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

Kronpox said:


> Not a lefty, macbook cameras reverse the shot D:
> 
> I'm a security guard in a condo where nothing interesting ever happens, so I bring things like guitars and laptops to help pass the time during night shift. It's not so much a case of that I'm allowed to play guitar, moreso a case of that's what I can get away with


 

And that's why your picture is metal


----------



## Michael




----------



## Ryan

Nice shirt. I want one like that. \m/


----------



## Rindgecore

CHUNGA CHUNGA NO FACE ONLY HAIR

With Parasitic Extirpation:










With my old band (Porphyria):


----------



## -K4G-

Awesome pics man!


----------



## canuck brian

Michael said:


>



I'd love to see a nice white MOP pickguard on there..... nice axe!


----------



## Ryan

canuck brian said:


> I'd love to see a nice white MOP pickguard on there..... nice axe!


----------



## Edroz

Ryan said:


>


----------



## Michael

NEVAR!


----------



## Edroz

Michael said:


> NEVAR!


----------



## Shawn

Yeah, keep the original pickguard on it.  Cool pic, Michael!


----------



## deguello666

Mid-mosh...(Damn I miss my hair)


----------



## virstulte

Beer + Carvin =


----------



## eleven59

Damn I love those Carvin Dragonbursts  Nice pic.


----------



## Edroz

virstulte said:


> Beer + Carvin =





couldn't agree with you more. a winning combination right there


----------



## Michael




----------



## Ryan

Michael said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

fretboardlingus?


----------



## FortePenance

just playing a coupla licks there I see.


----------



## stillborn

FortePenance said:


> just playing a coupla licks there I see.


 
Ba-Zing!


----------



## Shawn

Michael said:


>



 Cool pic, Michael.


----------



## nonuz

Shannon said:


> It's a tossup between these...


----------



## FortePenance

First one, definitely.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Michael said:


>



tongue tapping?


----------



## Michael




----------



## -K4G-

^^ 

Nah he's busting a lick.


----------



## thedonutman

74n4LL0 said:


> tongue tapping?



I guess there comes a time when 8-finger tapping just won't cut it anymore.


----------



## daidilus

a little bit photoshopped...


----------



## Michael

Nice 7620.


----------



## DarkKnight369

The Loomis in action for the first time!


----------



## thedonutman

daidilus said:


> a little bit photoshopped...



Thunder eh?


----------



## Edroz

with Season Of Mourning last thursday. 

another great show with the Agile, now Bare Knuckle equipped


----------



## Rick

How do those pickups sound?


----------



## Shawn

Edroz said:


> with Season Of Mourning last thursday.
> 
> another great show with the Agile, now Bare Knuckle equipped



Cool pics.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

shorts on stage


----------



## Op3a

Michael said:


>



Moonspell FTW! They are the honor of my country. 2 weeks to see them for the 10 time  .
Nice UV thought


----------



## Michael

You're so lucky - I wish they would come to Australia.


----------



## intereo_luuk

WarriorOfMetal said:


> shorts on stage



shorts on stage is win 

Meshuggah-style


----------



## b3n

Taken at my bands recent vid shoot, and pretty lame, but still metal in a tongue-in-cheek kinda way


----------



## gaunten

well, this was last summer at "tullakrokfestivalen" in ängelholm sweden
swedens oldest (and smallest) festival.
anyways, this is the only time so far I've used my shitty schecter v7 live.

edit: if you didn't figure it out I'm the lefty on the right with the hair in the sky


----------



## Edroz

WarriorOfMetal said:


> shorts on stage




sweating your balls off on a small stage with scorching hot lights FTL 


shorts on stage


----------



## awesomeargos

Edroz said:


> sweating your balls off on a small stage with scorching hot lights FTL
> 
> 
> shorts on stage



I use only high tech moisture wicking clothing when I play and always bring my own fan.


----------



## AARRGGHHH

Got a few more recent photos from some of the gigs I've been doing recently =)


----------



## D-EJ915

nice pics man


----------



## AARRGGHHH

D-EJ915 said:


> nice pics man



Cheers man


----------



## Apophis

Awesome


----------



## deathmaster213

My 2 pence (or cents, if you will)


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

deathmaster213 said:


> My 2 pence (or cents, if you will)




fucking epic pics dude. 
what kind of gitfiddle is that, might i ask?


----------



## TomAwesome

Nice pics, guys!


----------



## InTheRavensName

Oh fuck-Seregon

I met your bass player at BOA last year I think


----------



## D-EJ915

that is pretty cool, who made that?


----------



## Zoltta

rofl is that a "shark" inlay?


----------



## Shawn

deathmaster213 said:


> My 2 pence (or cents, if you will)


Killer pics and nice guitar too.


----------



## deathmaster213

InTheRavensName said:


> Oh fuck-Seregon
> 
> I met your bass player at BOA last year I think


I'm not in Seregon, just good mates with them. Ben did play bass for my (ex) band Irony of Christ a few times though, he's awesome. We've toured and played lots of local gigs together, hence their backdrop, although I am responsible for their CD artwork 

And yeah, it's a shark inlay. I like sharks!

It was made by a friend of mine, I was the first guy he ever made a guitar for other than himself and he's gradually gaining a bit of interest locally. I'm designing his website for him, and when it's sorted there will be a link. He calls himself Daemoness Guitars.


----------



## GoaT




----------



## El Caco

GoaT said:


>



WIN!!!

/thread


----------



## Stitch

I never thought I'd be able to contribute to this thread.


----------



## FortePenance

and you thought correct. >_>

Nah, lookin sexy there stitch babe. Beanies rock. You are pale as fuck though.


----------



## playstopause

Stitch said:


> I never thought I'd be able to contribute to this thread.



Jesus, how many threads are you going to post that picture in?


----------



## Stitch

loads. Because a)people haven't told me how awesome it is, how sexy I am and b) JJ did it loads too.


----------



## Stitch

FortePenance said:


> and you thought correct. >_>
> 
> Nah, lookin sexy there stitch babe. Beanies rock. You are pale as fuck though.



Motherfuck. When that was taken we'd been through like 7 months of graylight every day. Its sunny as fuck just now here, so I've toasted up and look a much healthier colour now haha.


----------



## D-EJ915

geh


lol whoops


----------



## playstopause

Stitch said:


> loads. Because a)people haven't told me how awesome it is, how sexy I am and b) JJ did it loads too.



I told you. 



FortePenance said:


> and you thought correct. >_>
> 
> Nah, lookin sexy there stitch babe. Beanies rock. You are pale as fuck though.



Nowadays, pale = healthy.


----------



## Stitch

I know.


----------



## TomAwesome

Sunlight and health are overrated.


----------



## Ryan

Hey now, I told that was a sexy pic.  Was that a special lens?


----------



## D-EJ915

ok since I apparently posted a 100k post in here  here's a pic


----------



## Stitch

Ryan said:


> Hey now, I told that was a sexy pic.  Was that a special lens?



Canon fisheye lens. Cost about £120.



D-EJ915 said:


> ok since I apparently posted a 100k post in here  here's a pic



How is that metal? All it does is give me an erection.


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## D-EJ915

someone said something about a sexy pic


----------



## metalfiend666

Stitch said:


> I never thought I'd be able to contribute to this thread.



If this thread is supposed to be posting your most "metal" picture of yourself, why do you look like an emo fag?


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

metalfiend666 said:


> If this thread is supposed to be posting your most "metal" picture of yourself, why do you look like an emo fag?


----------



## petereanima

from our last gig...i look like i'm taking an epic painful dump...


----------



## FortePenance

Epicly painful dumps are fuckin metal. 

Until you get an anal fissure of course.

Then it's a bit too metal.


----------



## D-EJ915

nice setup dude


----------



## petereanima

thank you! but "only" the left one is mine - the ampeg + 1960 is dying fetus' rig.


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> from our last gig...i look like i'm taking an epic painful dump...



This is föcking metöl!


----------



## petereanima

thanks to you, my friend from töbleröne-country!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

petereanima said:


> thank you! but "only" the left one is mine - the ampeg + 1960 is *dying fetus*' rig.


----------



## petereanima

NiCkMiLnE said:


>



they were a "little" bit impressed by the sound of my herbert. 

but damn, this old ampeg is a hell of an amp.


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> thanks to you, my friend from töbleröne-country!



töbleröne föcking röcks!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

petereanima said:


> they were a "little" bit impressed by the sound of my herbert.
> 
> but damn, this old ampeg is a hell of an amp.



yeah?
always wanted to hear one!
herberts rock though


----------



## swayman

Nobody has posted a pic of themselves in corpse paint on the top of a mountain, in the snow, wearing gaunlets with spikes, covered in blood, whilst a virgin is being sacrificed in the background...


----------



## arktan

swayman said:


> Nobody has posted a pic of themselves in corpse paint on the top of a mountain, in the snow, wearing gaunlets with spikes, covered in blood, whilst a virgin is being sacrificed in the background...



 odd comment


----------



## psychoticsnoman

petereanima said:


> they were a "little" bit impressed by the sound of my herbert.
> 
> but damn, this old ampeg is a hell of an amp.



might you remember the model number of the Ampeg ? i was going to buy one a while ago, and now i'm interested in one again buti forgot the model number


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

swayman said:


> Nobody has posted a pic of themselves in corpse paint on the top of a mountain, in the snow, wearing gaunlets with spikes, covered in blood, whilst a virgin is being sacrificed in the background...



bah, next week mate when i get some fresh spikes for my gauntlets.


----------



## Shawn

petereanima said:


> from our last gig...i look like i'm taking an epic painful dump...


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Here's a few from my band's last gig:


----------



## Shawn

Cool pics. That C7 is nice.


----------



## petereanima

psychoticsnoman said:


> might you remember the model number of the Ampeg ? i was going to buy one a while ago, and now i'm interested in one again buti forgot the model number



99% sure it was VH-140.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Metal goatee + black and white + 7 = Win?


----------



## heffergm

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Metal goatee + black and white + 7 = Win?



- if you have to ask, then no
- certainly not with that expression


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Whoa talk about a shoot down


----------



## 7 Dying Trees




----------



## InTheRavensName

^ /thread

Blood, Medical Scrubs, a UV and hair that you could hang small children from :|


----------



## Randy

That is the most metal thing in all of history.



InTheRavensName said:


> ^ /thread
> 
> Blood, Medical Scrubs, a UV and hair that you could hang small children from :|



You left out the tattoo, screaming, camo strap, and the fact it was shot by "werewolf photography".


----------



## metalfiend666

7 Dying Trees said:


>



Cool 

I must give Sam a kick to get a copy of the vid of the gig I did with Matron.


----------



## FortePenance

Randy said:


> You left out the tattoo, screaming, camo strap, and the fact it was shot by "werewolf photography".



and the lipring.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

7 Dying Trees said:


>


----------



## drmosh

there's a 7 in there somewhere


----------



## Thrashmanzac

drmosh said:


> there's a 7 in there somewhere



thats awesome!


----------



## drmosh

Thrashmanzac said:


> thats awesome!



hehe, thanks


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I managed to find this pic from like over 2 years ago from a Halloween show my old band played in Halifax. I'm second from the left playing my old 7420 with 707's.


----------



## dream-thief

Sweet ^,

Is that your singer trying to join in with you lot and air guitar?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

dream-thief said:


> Sweet ^,
> 
> Is that your singer trying to join in with you lot and air guitar?



I don't think so. He was probably so fucked up even he probably didn't know what he was doing. Most band members you don't want getting fucked up, but he'd just go nuts once he smoked a few joints and drank a shit ton of whiskey, awesome stage presence. People who didn't even like death metal came to our show just to see him, and because they knew me


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Actually now that I think about it, that pic is probably 4 or more years old  My boots look brand new. I'm wearing the same ones still, but they're beat to shit, and that was before I got my current job and was still in college. Fuck I'm getting old


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Old....





[/QUOTE]

Clown Man will eat you  Metal as bro


----------



## thedonutman

drmosh said:


> there's a 7 in there somewhere



Whoa, what is the guy on the left doing to the guy sitting down at the desk?!?!?


----------



## drmosh

thedonutman said:


> Whoa, what is the guy on the left doing to the guy sitting down at the desk?!?!?



He is holding his head in his hands because the others are so bad


----------



## dream-thief

thedonutman said:


> Whoa, what is the guy on the left doing to the guy sitting down at the desk?!?!?





> He is holding his head in his hands because the others are so bad



 no.

He's trying to force oxygen into said computer technicians anus because he cannot breathe through his nose.


----------



## drmosh

dream-thief said:


> no.
> 
> He's trying to force oxygen into said computer technicians anus because he cannot breathe through his nose.



lol, what?  hahaha


----------



## dream-thief

Look at it, It's quite clearly what's happening there.


----------



## john turner

it's a 7 , just not a guitar.


----------



## dream-thief

^^ \m/_>.<_\m/


----------



## FortePenance

Conklins ftw! 

That thing must be heavy


----------



## Shawn

john turner said:


> it's a 7 , just not a guitar.



That thing is wild.


----------



## john turner

thanks guys  . it weighs about 24 pounds, but it doesn't "hang" around my neck so much as it is supported by my chest. sorta diffuses the weight some. it's also such a buzz to play that i don't really notice it too much, weight-wise.



drmosh said:


> there's a 7 in there somewhere


 
that's freakin awesome - you need one more guy in there dinking the cowbell.


----------



## Edroz

eh, not my most "metal" pic... from the last Season of Mourning show this past thursday. it's been awhile since i brought the Carvin out live.


----------



## BrutalExorcist

john turner said:


> it's a 7 , just not a guitar.




If you think about it as a bass guitar, then you can call it a 7 string guitar. 


BTW, nice to see you hanging out around here John.


----------



## john turner

thanks  glad to be here. sending the guitarists i'm working with lately here to hang too.


----------



## TomAwesome

I haven't contributed to this thread in a long time, so... ties are metal, right?


----------



## Rick

Your axe looks good, dude!


----------



## jwthompson21

Did this in Photoshop over the weekend.
LETAM METAL!


----------



## skeeballcore

found a pic in my collection
my band redwinterdying, show was with Living Sacrifice at an Atlanta Bali-wood theater.....I miss my Mesa cab....and my carabiner


----------



## D-EJ915

LS ftw, just saw them last night, killer show


----------



## daybean

*Is that guy drunk or sleeping? *


----------



## RXTN




----------



## Hypothermia

We were bored at the rehearsal.

Here's my new Schecter C-7.
Lefty ofcourse






And yes, the Westlife poster is put there ironicly


----------



## jwthompson21

Okay, I think this picture is showing up now. Photoshop is great!


----------



## TomAwesome

Wow, that's... quite metal!


----------



## D-EJ915

nice pic hypothermia and those flames are nuts dude


----------



## SevenDeadly




----------



## dream-thief

jwthompson21 said:


> Okay, I think this picture is showing up now. Photoshop is great!


----------



## Michael




----------



## canuck brian

Michael said:


>



I'm having Tron flashbacks......which I think is good. Get those headstocks in the pic!


----------



## Despised_0515

Kronpox said:


> Not a lefty, macbook cameras reverse the shot D:



command + F


----------



## b3n

At my new band's first gig


----------



## evil_chuck

My 2 favorites..


----------



## yevetz

john turner said:


> it's a 7 , just not a guitar.


----------



## Mithrandir

Don't know which one is more metal
this one





or this one


----------



## FortePenance

First is fuckin brutal.


----------



## turmoil

me with my squier 'before' all the modding


----------



## xXcondemnedXx

I was listening to Chimaira, and my parents were asleep. But I really wanted to rock out. My friend just happened to be there with my camera 





kinda metal, more crazy.


----------



## FortePenance

asian invasion


----------



## xXcondemnedXx

hell yea


----------



## canuck brian

Pretty sure I didn't post this one before: spooky pic of me at a show last year.


----------



## Jalapeno




----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## Bekanor




----------



## Heeboja

^Mr. Crab^


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

in the studio yesterday:


----------



## -K4G-

DRAGONNNNRAIDAAAAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## daybean

one pic, we need you standing up and really getting into it!!!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

daybean said:


> one pic, we need you standing up and really getting into it!!!



you'll have to wait until at least next month for me to get a really good pic like that, with that guitar.


----------



## Shawn

WarriorOfMetal said:


> in the studio yesterday:



Interesting looking guitar.


----------



## Rick

Obviously, it's not the most metal pic of me but I had to share it.

Christine and I took her nephew to the zoo and when we came back, I started messing around with my guitar and this is the shot she took.


----------



## olejason

skeeballcore said:


> found a pic in my collection
> my band redwinterdying, show was with Living Sacrifice at an Atlanta Bali-wood theater.....I miss my Mesa cab....and my carabiner



You guys still play? I used to play in a few bands from east ky I think I played with you guys a few times back when they had shows in that area a lot.


----------



## TomAwesome

Rick said:


> Obviously, it's not the most metal pic of me but I had to share it.
> 
> Christine and I took her nephew to the zoo and when we came back, I started messing around with my guitar and this is the shot she took.



That's cute. ^.^


----------



## bobbyretelle

im not that metal.......... but my band is


--shameless plug== myspace.com/ashesofmercy --


----------



## Kronpox

red eyes- check
stupid face- check
mic in hair- check
middle finger- check
pentagram jewelry- check

your life was ended by mermaids.


----------



## barrett

Just got the COW today


----------



## TomAwesome

How tall are you? That COW looks so tiny!


----------



## FortePenance

Cool RG too. That's bright man.


----------



## barrett

TomAwesome said:


> How tall are you? That COW looks so tiny!



190cm, no idea what that is in feet

Every guitar looks tiny on me haha



FortePenance said:


> Cool RG too. That's bright man.




Thanks


----------



## Michael

Nice 7's.  Where in Australia are you?


----------



## Bekanor

Kronpox said:


> red eyes- check
> stupid face- check
> mic in hair- check
> middle finger- check
> pentagram jewelry- check
> 
> your life was ended by mermaids.



Lol Gayvhod.


----------



## El Caco

Kronpox said:


>



&#9757; Jim Martin


----------



## FortePenance

barrett said:


> 190cm, no idea what that is in feet
> 
> Every guitar looks tiny on me haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



You're like 6'3 or smth. Metric system ftw regardless.


----------



## playstopause

barrett said:


> Just got the COW today



OMG!!! 

Socks shot!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Zepp88

s7eve said:


> &#9757; Jim Martin


----------



## Methilde

This metal enough for ye?


----------



## FortePenance

Pretty lady with a pretty guitar. 

Oh shit, and a Korpiklaani shirt, fuck yeah.


----------



## playstopause

Methilde said:


> This metal enough for ye?



This should do it. 

Nice.


----------



## drmosh

Methilde said:


> This metal enough for ye?



Not really metal, you look too friendly and smiley. Look angry and shout at some kittens


----------



## Methilde

Hahha shouting at kittens? I do that to my cat on a nightly basis: she likes to wake up in the night and SCREAM just for the fuck of it. I usually tell her to shut up... shoutwise. hehe


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Rick

Shouting at kittens is pretty metal.


----------



## Korngod

its always nice to see some chicks representin 7 stringers!


----------



## twiztedchild

It's MINI ME  my son with my Guitar. will that work??

or these:









Not a real guitar but he didnt know that


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

Me and my home built 7(from my time in luthier school). the pic is prob 5+ years old now!!!


----------



## Rick

I require more pics of that guitar.


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

i have some more live shots. i may do a pic thread once i get a camera.














Specs:

alder body (oversized exp. i added 2" all the way around)
25" maple neck w/ebony FB and precious gem chip inlays
bartolini beast bass p/u (this was built in 97. 7 string parts were hard to get)
acoustic surface p/u buried in body for actual acoustic tones
custom machined bridge by greg curbow
gotoh tuners on ESP style v headstock

and finally a rhino-liner style textured finish!!!!!


----------



## shadowlife

That guitar kicks ass. And it's probably just the pics, but the neck doesn't look as wide as most 7 string necks- do you remember what the nut width is?


----------



## RXTN

Methilde said:


> This metal enough for ye?



Good-looking girl+the most sexy Ibanez RG7=Dream wife  



Kronpox said:


> red eyes- check
> stupid face- check
> mic in hair- check
> middle finger- check
> pentagram jewelry- check
> 
> your life was ended by mermaids.



Most metal indeed!


----------



## Sebastian

true.. true...

if only it would be a Jackson


----------



## -K4G-

eightballhemhorrage said:


> Me and my home built 7(from my time in luthier school). the pic is prob 5+ years old now!!!



holyfuck i've always wanted an Explorer 7.


----------



## Stephen

metalish  haha


----------



## flickoflash




----------



## Shawn

Methilde said:


> This metal enough for ye?



Very nice. Great pic!


----------



## Slayer89

I got bored the other day, so now I'll share.


LIGHT SPEED SHREDDING!!!







I is focused!







The Endorsement Shot


----------



## FortePenance

Damn, that's a sexy Loomis. Nice guitar body on top of that 5150 too.


----------



## Slayer89

Thanks man! And as far as the body goes, I've been working on that Strat for so damn long. All I need is a neck now and I'll be done.


----------



## Heeboja

This is the most metal pic I can squeeze out of my self. 






*just making myself looking stupid because i don't have a seven yet.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

Slayer89 said:


> I got bored the other day, so now I'll share.
> 
> 
> LIGHT SPEED SHREDDING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I is focused!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Endorsement Shot


----------



## CrushingAnvil

SMOKE WEED AND PLAY METAL

nah just kidding drugs are for thugs MAAAYNNG

yep its not me windmilling or anything, or kicking an audience member in the face with my Goth boots but its pretty epic.


----------



## FYP666

Heeboja said:


> This is the most metal pic I can squeeze out of my self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *just making myself looking stupid because i don't have a seven yet.



Aww 

You look kinda familiar


----------



## FortePenance

CrushingAnvil said:


> SMOKE WEED AND PLAY METAL
> 
> nah just kidding drugs are for thugs MAAAYNNG
> 
> yep its not me windmilling or anything, or kicking an audience member in the face with my Goth boots but its pretty epic.



Brootal mang. Sheepfuckin' fury!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

FortePenance said:


> Brootal mang. Sheepfuckin' fury!



haha 0 lawdz. I've never been drunk enough to fornicate with a sheep..."only with Al's Mom, Right Al?"


----------



## Heeboja

d'addario ftw!


----------



## Uber Mega

loler


----------



## Plaschkes

A show I had not long ago with my JP7.


----------



## noodles




----------



## megalex

Not me but my retarded brother in law acting like a 7 year old. Not too metal though.


----------



## B Lopez

I think the guitar makes this one metal.


----------



## FortePenance

Nice pics all. 

@Megalex: Where's the 7?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Heeboja said:


> d'addario ftw!



+ 1 , they haz pretty rainbow ends : )


----------



## arktan

Uber Mega said:


> loler



 

epic. period.

/thread


----------



## s_k_mullins

Ok...not very metal... but its the only pic i had of me holding the Schecter


----------



## RXTN

Metal and overload of sex in the same pictures


----------



## XeoFLCL

Not that metal, but good enough.






My hairs soo long you can't even see my face though.. oh well


----------



## mikernaut

Uber Mega said:


> loler



TAKE THAT PETRUCCI!!! 

gawd I love that Blackmachine


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

Metal.


----------



## D-EJ915

nice guitar dude!


----------



## Edroz

live with Season Of Mourning last night


----------



## eleven59

Nice pics 



Edroz said:


>



Do you request that they mic the 2x12, or was that just their own quirckiness? Looking at the pic, I'd guess you use the 2x12 for your mic-ed sound because you like its tone better, and have the 4x12 on stage for the power and to feel the "thump" of it?


----------



## Edroz

eleven59 said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Do you request that they mic the 2x12, or was that just their own quirckiness? Looking at the pic, I'd guess you use the 2x12 for your mic-ed sound because you like its tone better, and have the 4x12 on stage for the power and to feel the "thump" of it?




thanks!

as far as the mic thing... no rhyme or reason for it. the sound guy asked me as i was setting up if it mattered to me which cab he mic'd, i said it didn't matter. 

both cabs have the same speakers in them. i just like how they both sound together. there's definitely a difference if you take one away.


----------



## eleven59

Edroz said:


> thanks!
> 
> as far as the mic thing... no rhyme or reason for it. the sound guy asked me as i was setting up if it mattered to me which cab he mic'd, i said it didn't matter.
> 
> both cabs have the same speakers in them. i just like how they both sound together. there's definitely a difference if you take one away.



Makes sense. Cool


----------



## Josh Lawson




----------



## Marv Attaxx

Headbanging in front of the sunset FTW 
















I miss my dreads


----------



## 70Seven

Dude, next sunset I'm so copying your idea. Awesome pics!


----------



## Mattmc74

Marv Attaxx said:


> Headbanging in front of the sunset FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my dreads




 Those are some pretty cool pics


----------



## FYP666

twiztedchild said:


> It's MINI ME  my son with my Guitar. will that work??



Well he's a fine looking young chap 

Just be sure that he'll grow up to be a 7-string guitarist like you


----------



## Zoltta

holy fuck, that third silhouette picture is epic


----------



## Vairocarnal

Rick said:


> Shouting at kittens is pretty metal.



I second this notion: Kitten yelling is hereby, officially, MORE metal than your moms vibrator...



Jon Stauffer said:


> i cant choose so i got the best 2



I thought this was a thread about the peoples and their metals not peoples and their rave-esque pics. J/k, Seriously though: Were there any light-stick poi spinners or anything like that around you?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

70Seven said:


> Dude, next sunset I'm so copying your idea. Awesome pics!



Yeah, do it!! It works best when you're on a hill or something and the photographer stands downhill 



Zoltta said:


> holy fuck, that third silhouette picture is epic


thanks


----------



## Dylan S

With a mobile phone from my last gig.


----------



## Ryan

So that's where Domino went..


----------



## Michael




----------



## Dylan S

Long time no see Mawd.


----------



## Kronpox

Hey dylan nice zakk wylde pose


----------



## Dylan S

That's the idea man.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Mikey, bro is that a Zyklon shirt?


----------



## Michael

Yep.


----------



## BlankPlank91

That's mine


----------



## Stitch




----------



## Rick

Who's that?


----------



## Stitch

Me, asshole.


----------



## col

Not the best pic, but at least it's metal!


----------



## Rick

Stitch said:


> Me, asshole.



Really? Shouldn't Shawn be standing next to you?


----------



## ohio_eric

Rick said:


> Really? Shouldn't Shawn be straddling you?



Fixed it.


----------



## Rick

Wow.


----------



## bulletbass man




----------



## D-EJ915

ohio_eric said:


> Fixed it.


hot


----------



## darbdavys




----------



## Rick

Wow, that's pretty creepy.


----------



## dissident

ass of metal m/


----------



## Ace Blackstone




----------



## GazPots

dissident said:


> ass of metal m/



7 string les paul?


----------



## playstopause

GazPots said:


> 7 string les paul?



7-strings _Epiphone_ Les Paul.


----------



## GazPots

playstopause said:


> 7-strings _Epiphone_ Les Paul.



Ah yes i've got a couple of those badboys. I thought that bound/painted neck looked familiar.  

Do we get a shot of you facing the camera with it?


----------



## dissident

GazPots said:


> 7 string les paul?



Aye ;p


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Epic lack of Xiphos ITT... I'll fix that in a week.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Halloween 07(ignore the date in the pic)


----------



## thedonutman

GazPots said:


> 7 string les paul?



My old LP7 I believe, good to see it's seeing use


----------



## GazPots

7deadlysins666 said:


> Halloween 07(ignore the date in the pic)




Buckethead!!!


----------



## Shawn

7deadlysins666 said:


> Halloween 07(ignore the date in the pic)



 Nice.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Shawn said:


> Nice.




It was a costume contest, and what I did included:
Bucket, mask, FUNERAL, Flannel shirt, learned how to do the robot while playing guitar PLUS I installed a Push Button killswitch and mastered some of his licks such as his 8 finger "nubs" tapping which I used in my solos that night. Sadly, no one in the crowd understood how much I put into it, and neither did the judges....I didn't even get 3rd place


----------



## MikeH

New RG7321


----------



## canuck brian

I'm so glad I ditched that shitty Behringer cab...


----------



## bluevoodoo

Metal pic of me&my former 7


----------



## D-EJ915

nice hair action dude


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Sittin.


----------



## Rick

What are the 2 other guitars?


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

C-7 Hellraiser and ESP LTD M-307


----------



## FortePenance

Fucking awesome picture.


----------



## petereanima

canuck brian said:


>



awesome pic!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Ibz_rg said:


> New RG7321



...Nice hat 



Also: 

Question?:

Why the hell do you have a hair-tie around your wrist then your hair is short?

 sorry Im fixating too much on this poor dude.

I shall upload teh metulnezz whence I find my camera.

\m/


----------



## Sebastian

CrushingAnvil said:


> Why the hell do you have a hair-tie around your wrist then your hair is short?



thats not a hair-tie ...


----------



## TomAwesome

If that's a hair tie, he has the skinniest arms evar.


----------



## MikeH

CrushingAnvil said:


> ...Nice hat
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> Question?:
> 
> Why the hell do you have a hair-tie around your wrist then your hair is short?
> 
> sorry Im fixating too much on this poor dude.
> 
> I shall upload teh metulnezz whence I find my camera.
> 
> \m/



It's a bracelet that says "I Love Boobies" on it.

And lay off the hat bashing. I get that enough at the GW Forums.


----------



## tie my rope

Ibz_rg said:


> It's a bracelet that says "I Love Boobies" on it.
> 
> And lay off the hat bashing. I get that enough at the GW Forums.





scene much?


----------



## playstopause

Ibz_rg said:


> It's a bracelet that says "I Love Boobies" on it.
> 
> And lay off the hat bashing. I get that enough at the GW Forums.





Dude, this is a public forum. If you don't want to hear any kind of comments, just don't post pics.


----------



## Randy

playstopause said:


> Dude, this is a public forum. If you don't want to hear any kind of comments, just don't post pics.



Truth, but criticism and being condescending isn't really the point of this thread. That comment was out of place.


----------



## El Caco

Everyone's so serious 

That is a naff hat though


----------



## playstopause

Randy said:


> Truth, but criticism and being condescending isn't really the point of this thread. That comment was out of place.



He just said "nice hat "

Anyway...


----------



## Meldville

or maybe


----------



## Rick

Apparently, you like beer.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

playstopause said:


> He just said "nice hat "
> 
> Anyway...



couldn't have put it any better better...Thanks for the neg-rep Randy!  

It was obviously a joke, out of all the posts of late - I didn't suspect I'd get bitched at for that one...






I was taking the piss out of something...I just can't remember what...

Its like I was born with red 'abbath corpse paint' 

I'd just flicked my hair major time to convey a somewhat eighties feel...blood had rushed to my face...  looks hilarious..I know



Ibz_rg said:


> It's a bracelet that says "I Love Boobies" on it.
> 
> And lay off the hat bashing. I get that enough at the GW Forums.



Guitar World is Scattered with Studioforce fanboys though. 

remain faithful to our brother hood at SS and you shall prosper :chris:

I presume you are the owner of that picture, Im too lazy to check, anyway, apologies about the comment, was a bit of harmless fun.


----------



## Toshiro

Cliche bedroom metal pics(part 1):


----------



## Randy

CrushingAnvil said:


> Thanks for the neg-rep Randy!



You're welcome.


----------



## MikeH

tie my rope said:


> scene much?



I'm scene because I go to the GW forums? Or because of my bracelet? Either way, you're retarded.


----------



## TomAwesome

This thread is starting to suck. It's just a hat that happens to be on at a silly angle in that picture. It's not worth all the bitching and neg rep slinging.


----------



## flickoflash

Snakebite & Me with 7 string LP


----------



## CrushingAnvil

We'll just leave it at this, TomAwesome is right and I probably shouldn't have said it, Randy probably shouldn't have neg repped me, but hey, I guess having posted 2000 more times than me, I guess he felt it was his right  Having more 'green thingies' than someone seriously should not mean that if you dont like their opinion it _must_ Be Wrong...

Shut up everyone and listen to some metal.

cool picture by the way Flickoflash


----------



## Randy

CrushingAnvil said:


> TomAwesome is right





TomAwesome said:


> It's not worth all the bitching





CrushingAnvil said:


> Randy probably shouldn't have neg repped me, but hey, I guess having posted 2000 more times than me, I guess he felt it was his right  Having more 'green thingies' than someone seriously should not mean that if you dont like their opinion it _must_ Be Wrong...





EDIT: Translation -- If TomAwesome is right... maybe you should take his advice and stop bitching. _Maybe?_


----------



## El Caco

Our Awesome one was talking to you as well I believe.


----------



## Toshiro

Fuck, take it to PMs, my urban camo cheesy bedroom pics are getting buried!


----------



## thedownside

Toshiro said:


> Cliche bedroom metal pics(part 1):





> Fuck, take it to PMs, my urban camo cheesy bedroom pics are getting buried!



better?


----------



## Toshiro

Yeah.


----------



## Groff

Toshiro said:


> Cliche bedroom metal pics(part 1):



The awesome wall scroll makes it much more metal.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

EDIT: woah Sorry cuz, Badass Pants you're sporting there, I've got some normal jungle camos, they are official army ones 

Camo FTW. nice pickup rings


----------



## Toshiro

Thanks guys.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Toshiro said:


> Thanks guys.



btw man, i've always wondered, I've seen your posts everywhere, that IS a knife in your picture isn't it?

cause If that's your guitar, you are officially the dictionary definition of Metal    

I know, thats off topic but it was an IMPORTANT QUESTION!!


----------



## Toshiro

CrushingAnvil said:


> btw man, i've always wondered, I've seen your posts everywhere, that IS a knife in your picture isn't it?
> 
> cause If that's your guitar, you are officially the dictionary definition of Metal
> 
> I know, thats off topic but it was an IMPORTANT QUESTION!!



Check my profile pic for what that is.  3 feet of tempered steel doesn't really count in the "knife" category.


----------



## JakeRI

here we go. im the one with long hair. rocking with jay from thy will be done in the second picture


----------



## El Caco

Cool pics


----------



## CrushingAnvil

So I thought, Hey, Im bored, Im jamming out some tunes and I have a full battery...

I present...the posings of Peter... 











aaannd a few crazy ones 






This one Is reminiscent of George 'Corpse Grinder' Fisher - only he's got a guitar here 






\m/

Although as you can see my D chord was an accident...that's the only picture where Im not playing anything  poser


----------



## JakeRI

CrushingAnvil said:


> So I thought, Hey, Im bored, Im jamming out some tunes and I have a full battery...
> 
> I present...the posings of Peter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaannd a few crazy ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one Is reminiscent of George 'Corpse Grinder' Fisher - only he's got a guitar here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \m/
> 
> Although as you can see my D chord was an accident...that's the only picture where Im not playing anything  poser



the flowers i the background make it extra metal. haha. cool pics though!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

JakeRI said:


> the flowers i the background make it extra metal. haha. cool pics though!



haha that's what makes it so GRYMM AND FR0STB1TT3N


----------



## jrf8

CrushingAnvil said:


> So I thought, Hey, Im bored, Im jamming out some tunes and I have a full battery...
> 
> I present...the posings of Peter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaannd a few crazy ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one Is reminiscent of George 'Corpse Grinder' Fisher - only he's got a guitar here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \m/
> 
> Although as you can see my D chord was an accident...that's the only picture where Im not playing anything  poser




the 80's called. they want you back


----------



## CrushingAnvil

jrf8 said:


> the 80's called. they want you back



A quick inspection of your profile tells me you're just a punk-ass trouble maker who stirs shit and kisses ass when you want to avoid being banned.

Nothing about me looks "80's". give me one example, seriously.

you should post a picture of you, maybe grow some balls and show some respect to your fellow SS.org members.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Ben Hutcherson said:


> or maybe


WHat guitar, and more specifically, what finish is that? I'd love my 2027 to look like that!


----------



## willith

CrushingAnvil said:


> A quick inspection of your profile tells me you're just a punk-ass trouble maker who stirs shit and kisses ass when you want to avoid being banned.
> 
> Nothing about me looks "80's". give me one example, seriously.
> 
> you should post a picture of you, maybe grow some balls and show some respect to your fellow SS.org members.




lol, wow, u butt-hurtin' brah?


----------



## JakeRI

why does every thread result in internet fights


----------



## D-EJ915

JakeRI said:


> why does every thread result in internet fights


people have no life


----------



## noodles

jrf8 said:


> the 80's called. they want you back



How about you calm down, or I'll delete your account?


----------



## jrf8

noodles said:


> How about you calm down, or I'll delete your account?




im sorry, to much sauce last night. and i love the 80's not meant to be a bad thing


----------



## JakeRI

LOL. this really isnt that bad. ive read some posts on the PRP board. its stupid internet fights. props to noodles btw


----------



## jrf8

CrushingAnvil said:


> A quick inspection of your profile tells me you're just a punk-ass trouble maker who stirs shit and kisses ass when you want to avoid being banned.
> 
> Nothing about me looks "80's". give me one example, seriously.
> 
> you should post a picture of you, maybe grow some balls and show some respect to your fellow SS.org members.



being banned is not up to me, and there is nothing wrong with the 80's, i have respect for you. i love kissing arse.

and my balls are shrinking in this photo, not very metal, no guitar, sorry


----------



## Meldville

7 Dying Trees said:


> WHat guitar, and more specifically, what finish is that? I'd love my 2027 to look like that!



Believe it or not, it's my RG7420  Snagged it off eBay a few years ago for 390 (and that included a Warwick road case!). Apparently the guy who had it before me refinished the body. I LOVE the way it looks; people always ask me if it's a custom


----------



## CrushingAnvil

jrf8 said:


> being banned is not up to me, and there is nothing wrong with the 80's, i have respect for you. i love kissing arse.
> 
> and my balls are shrinking in this photo, not very metal, no guitar, sorry



okay man, Listen, Either you keep being a jackass and apologising when it suits you....OR you contribute to this forum in the proper way.


It's not too late dude


----------



## friday11

a neologism of our time fits perfectly for this current situation:

lol


----------



## jrf8

CrushingAnvil said:


> okay man, Listen, Either you keep being a jackass and apologising when it suits you....OR you contribute to this forum in the proper way.
> 
> 
> It's not too late dude



ok,


----------



## DrewsifStalin

... I look like a douche... but there's a 7!


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Rick

Works for me.


----------



## Heeboja

...but there's Line 6...


----------



## FortePenance

Fucking shit, that's a badass photo. 2 Xiphoses (Xiphii?) together is just


----------



## -K4G-

Brutal.


Hows your Xiphos coming along Simon?


----------



## gatesofcarnage

7deadlysins666 said:


> Halloween 07(ignore the date in the pic)


 AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Rick

Heeboja said:


> ...but there's Line 6...



If he likes it, it works for him. I used Line 6 stuff for years myself until I got my Bugera.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Heeboja said:


> ...but there's Line 6...


I'm a broke minor! Gimme a break :/ I'd rather a 5150 or preferably an ENGL... but money does not permit.


----------



## Rick

^Another good point.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

willith said:


> lol, wow, u butt-hurtin' brah?



No, just defending myself...like any other dignified person would do


----------



## Minoin

Hey Guys, 
Sorry, I'll post my seven as soon as possible but this pic's still metal as hell! Though not with my seven


----------



## DrewsifStalin

post it in the 6 thread then dude


----------



## CrushingAnvil

jrf8 said:


> im just jealous because i would love to live in new zealand more than any other country in the world, everytime ive been there its like heaven on earth



I won't Bother - You'll be deleted in due time.


----------



## Shannon

MOD INTERVENTION:
Crushing Anvil, Knock it off.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Shannon said:


> MOD INTERVENTION:
> Crushing Anvil, Knock it off.



Sure


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

yes, i realize i forgot to wipe the guitar off before the shoot, but i've asked the photographer to try to clean it up in photoshop a bit...but this is too awesome not to post anyway.


----------



## Rick

Wow.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Here's a present




Cleaned up your pickguard for you


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## -K4G-

Wicked.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## D-EJ915

that looks sick man!!


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## Dead but Dreaming

RXTN said:


> Metal and overload of sex in the same pictures



First pic is badass!!

My view of Finnish people is totally skewed thanks to the internets and metal bands. If I ever go there I'm sure I'll be disappointed to find people with short brown hair that aren't into metal. That is, if such Finns exist.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

DrewsifStalin said:


> Here's a present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up your pickguard for you



Digital handy Whipes FTW!


----------



## DrewsifStalin

hahaha yes sir!


----------



## hairychris

Not very metal but about the only picture I have avec 7 string....


----------



## RXTN

Dead but Dreaming said:


> First pic is badass!!
> 
> My view of Finnish people is totally skewed thanks to the internets and metal bands. If I ever go there I'm sure I'll be disappointed to find people with short brown hair that aren't into metal. That is, if such Finns exist.



Haha! There's majority of people that are blonde. And damn, we have a goodlooking girls here!!


----------



## hufschmid

me and my self built 7 string with a Koto solid body and bloodwood fingerboard


----------



## renzoip

So far these are my most "Metal" pics:






- Just jamming in my room with my new Ibanez RG1527 (First 7 string ever!).






- Playing with my band last month. Opening for Kamelot! 

I'll post more pics as soon as I get a chance. For now someone's devil horns on my crotch are as metal as it gets!


----------



## crayzee

First thought while watching the first picture: a young Chuck Schuldiner? Cool Pics and obviously cool gig!


----------



## hufschmid

damn found a better one


----------



## Hypothermia

RXTN said:


> And damn, we have a goodlooking girls here!!


 
Not compared to the swedish chicks


----------



## larry

kinda metal...

not really.


----------



## FortePenance

holy shit, that picture owns


----------



## Mattmc74

larry said:


> kinda metal...
> 
> not really.



 Holy sh*t!!!!!!!!! That pic made my day!


----------



## larry

thanks guys. it was taken on our last day at rehearsals.
my drummer couldn't stop laughing for days.

i mostly worry about my playing and whatever obstacles are
there to trip over. other than that, my flailing and faces are
pretty much random--but in 'time' with whatever we're 
playing. 

kinda like having one of those mechanical flowers that wobbles
along to music.


----------



## JoePayne

with my band, Pain After Death


----------



## Sang-Drax

Because pink wrist bands are sheer metal!


----------



## twiztedchild

Mini Me. As metal as it gets...at Two years old.


----------



## Sang-Drax

twiztedchild said:


> Mini Me. As metal as it gets...at Two years old.





So cute!


----------



## mattofvengeance

From Taste of Chaos '08!


----------



## twiztedchild

Sang-Drax said:


> So cute!



Yes he is. I got another pic of him "Playing" a Guitar Hero controller 






Not a 7 string but still badass  not even a real guitar but still


----------



## Brord




----------



## Rabsa

Hello!

This is my first post at Sevenstring.org and I have to immediately use the chance to represent my seven string. Isn't it the main purpose of this topic, right? : D

And here we go. 







But actually I'm going to sell it at soon and get the Ibanez K7. Main reason is a Schecter's too fat neck and the long scale. It's just not fit to my hands and I don't like so much of those EMG pickups either.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Anthony

Those are sick haha!







You know shit's going down when the pick is thrown.


----------



## TomAwesome

Nice Agile, but what happened to the fret board?


----------



## AgileLefty

TomAwesome said:


> Nice Agile, but what happened to the fret board?


 
+1

also, what is the black thing under the bridge?


----------



## TomAwesome

AgileLefty said:


> also, what is the black thing under the bridge?



I can answer that one. It's just some foam to stifle the strings behind the bridge from ringing out.


----------



## Rick

Sweet looking Agile.


----------



## Anthony

Thanks guys.

Those are scallops done by an amateur, which resulted in the maple burning a bit.

I'm looking for a luthier to replace the board with an ebony one. I think that would look sick, I've been wanted to do that since I've gotten it.


----------



## playstopause

Rick said:


> Sweet looking Agile.


----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


>



that is an oddly shaped avatar there Hufschmid  but cool


----------



## Loomer

larry said:


> kinda metal...
> 
> not really.



You sir, are now my favourite person in the entire world.


----------



## larry

oh stop, i'm blushing already. but lucky for me i'm 'pigmentally enhanced'
so you can't tell if im blushing or not. tee-hee.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

mattofvengeance said:


> From Taste of Chaos '08!


 What band are you in?


----------



## larry

yes what's that guy's myspace??
i'd like to hear his goods....


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

CrushingAnvil said:


> So I thought, Hey, Im bored, Im jamming out some tunes and I have a full battery...
> 
> I present...the posings of Peter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaannd a few crazy ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one Is reminiscent of George 'Corpse Grinder' Fisher - only he's got a guitar here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \m/
> 
> Although as you can see my D chord was an accident...that's the only picture where Im not playing anything  poser



Why do I have to have Canadian hair? Why me? I'd trade all my other body/facial hair for hair like that...freak.


----------



## eleven59

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Why do I have to have Canadian hair? Why me? I'd trade all my other body/facial hair for hair like that...freak.



 I'm from London, Ontario too, and I don't have any trouble with having long hair


----------



## GreatWhiteDope

Sexy.


----------



## friday11

this is a pic of our first gig! It's not a sevenstring, but I hope this is ok!?


----------



## eleven59

We've got a separate thread for 6-strings in the 6-string forum, and one for bass too 

Is it a trick of the light, or does that bass only have one string on it?


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven

yo


----------



## friday11

eleven59 said:


> We've got a separate thread for 6-strings in the 6-string forum, and one for bass too
> 
> Is it a trick of the light, or does that bass only have one string on it?



No he actually play 4 strings! But for the first gig he wanted to use black strings 

After the third song the A string fly apart and he exchange the broken black with a new regular string...thats why the strange look


----------



## eleven59

friday11 said:


> No he actually play 4 strings! But for the first gig he wanted to use black strings
> 
> After the third song the A string fly apart and he exchange the broken black with a new regular string...thats why the strange look



Ah


----------



## mattofvengeance

gatesofcarnage said:


> What band are you in?


 
Verdict of Vengeance, we're based out of Dallas, TX


----------



## mustang-monk

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Why do I have to have Canadian hair? Why me? I'd trade all my other body/facial hair for hair like that...freak.



long hair is overrated. i had hair down my back, like 2 month ago. now its short and way more awesome doesnt take ages to dry for staters


----------



## op1e

Thursday in Cleveland...


----------



## TomAwesome

Is that a Supreme 160?


----------



## RXTN




----------



## El Caco




----------



## op1e

TomAwesome said:


> Is that a Supreme 160?



Ultra 120. I just run through the clean channel and turn the clean gain up about half way. Complements the Sheffields in the 412ms quite nice, its a VERY bassy rig, shakes the floor. That nite was topped out cause they didnt mic anything, and it was hard to keep up with the 5150/Traynor that the other guitarist was using. I used to use a Crown Microteck 1000 that my father in law gave me, but cleans were too plucky and it started to sound different every day. That power amp is close to 30 years old I think, has one channel out. C hooks in the back, doesnt even have 1/4 jacks.


----------



## klutvott




----------



## twiztedchild

Aparently I look like Kyle Gass


----------



## srouth1960

Rescued from a local pawn shop. Its a Japanese Ibanez. Needed a little TLC and some sand paper to get the look you see here. Plays like a dream.

Roth'


----------



## twiztedchild

srouth1960 said:


> Rescued from a local pawn shop. Its a Japanese Ibanez. Needed a little TLC and some sand paper to get the look you see here. Plays like a dream.
> 
> Roth'



that lookslike the AX7521 but whats the deal with the 6 bridge peices being werid angle?

But I like that shape and I'm not a fun of the "Relic" look but that is cool looking to me


----------



## GazPots

twiztedchild said:


> that lookslike the AX7521 but whats the deal with the 6 bridge peices being werid angle?
> 
> But I like that shape and I'm not a fun of the "Relic" look but that is cool looking to me



Either hes replaced the bridge but kept an original low B saddle as it intonate further with a smaller saddle size.

Or hes put a smaller saddle on the original bridge for the low b because it would intonate better.





At least thats my theorys on it.


----------



## twiztedchild

GazPots said:


> Either hes replaced the bridge but kept an original low B saddle as it intonate further with a smaller saddle size.
> 
> Or hes put a smaller saddle on the original bridge for the low b because it would intonate better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least thats my theorys on it.



Now that I look cloer it does look like different saddles


----------



## cosmicamnesia

Shannon said:


> It's a tossup between these...





you look like that dude from system of a down


----------



## Rick

I don't see it.


----------



## Gregk

Who, Daron Malakian? Eh, kinda. But not really.


----------



## TomAwesome

This is from a couple nights ago.


----------



## MFB

Damn that binding is eye catching


----------



## naavanka_

with my old Viper 407


----------



## Rick

Damn, Tom, you need a haircut.


----------



## narrocks

with my edwards by ESP 7 string


----------



## Rick

Nice.


----------



## TMM

Me and ye olde KxK


----------



## Panterica

Korngod said:


> its always nice to see some chicks representin 7 stringers!



it's always nice to see some chicks period




swayman said:


> Nobody has posted a pic of themselves in corpse paint on the top of a mountain, in the snow, wearing gaunlets with spikes, covered in blood, whilst a virgin is being sacrificed in the background...



winterlover got banned 

give me time, me n john will orchestrate such a feat for yall


----------



## Rick

TMM said:


> Me and ye olde KxK



What band are you in where you made it onto returntothepit.com?


----------



## TMM

Rick said:


> What band are you in where you made it onto returntothepit.com?



Putrescine:
Band.RttP{Putrescine}

PUTRESCINE HAS A NEW EP!!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Songs from our 2008 EP were actually being played on RTTP radio, at least up until the Nov 3rd show (haven't caught it since then). Not sure if they still are.

My side project The Mammon Machine (hence my alias here, TMM) is also on RTTP:





Band.RttP{The Mammon Machine}

The Mammon Machine on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

TMM has been on hold for a little while, but new stuff from both bands coming up soon, actually.


----------



## El Caco

Panterica said:


> it's always nice to see some chicks period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winterlover got banned
> 
> give me time, me n john will orchestrate such a feat for yall



Your Winterlover account hasn't been banned for well over a week now. You've been lucky you haven't been banned for having two accounts with the same IP so how about you stop making a big deal about it.


----------



## playstopause

Wicked picture, TMM.


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Never played live with my 7 cause both the guitar and my band are brand new, so no live pictures yet. Anyways, that old school Sepultura banner is the definition of metal and deserved some shred next to it.


----------



## naavanka_

heres another one from me, first gig with my Sc-607b, worked perfectly


----------



## narrocks

ur guitar is haaawt


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Rick said:


> What band are you in where you made it onto returntothepit.com?



FWIW, tons of random local New England area bands make it onto RttP.


----------



## Rick

Who the hell is that guy?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Rick said:


> Who the hell is that guy?



the other guitarist in my band and i were fucking around while tapes were being changed at our video shoot. the guy kneeling in the back is the guy making the video.


----------



## widdlywhaa

I'm relatively new around here but heres one of me ith me Schecter Gryphon 7 at a local venue.






we'll be playing in Atlanta Georgia soon so maybe i can show off my new S7420 too.


----------



## naavanka_

Here´s a pic from valentines day, some rasta on the way


----------



## narrocks

ESP M-II SL7


----------



## Rick

I see you're ready for your ESP endorsement.


----------



## Bekanor




----------



## D-EJ915

guys take your shit elsewhere please


----------



## El Caco

Shit has been removed


----------



## skeeballcore

olejason said:


> You guys still play? I used to play in a few bands from east ky I think I played with you guys a few times back when they had shows in that area a lot.



Heck of a long time to respond, but no we don't play anymore. The other guitar player from our band is in Whitechapel now though.


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Rick

Nice.


----------



## DrewsifStalin




----------



## Deathbringer769




----------



## playstopause

@ Sebastian.


----------



## hufschmid

Just found this 'picture digging back into my cd's..

I look weird


----------



## Rick

You do. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Herb Dorklift




----------



## Rick

That's a cool pic. 

Very Steve Vaiesque.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Rick said:


> That's a cool pic.
> 
> Very Steve Vaiesque.


 
Thanks,

Steve's pictures are usually in a more glamourous location than his spare bedroom though


----------



## XeoFLCL

Prepare for metal, and slight Toki Wartooth resemblance! 

Oh, and my classical guitar. That thing is brutal  and missing a string.. GAH!


----------



## Rick

Herb Dorklift said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Steve's pictures are usually in a more glamourous location than his spare bedroom though



Touche.


----------



## jymellis

Herb Dorklift said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Steve's pictures are usually in a more glamourous location than his spare bedroom though



badass pic though dude, if it where me in the pic you would be like WTF is that doing there


----------



## Herb Dorklift

jymellis said:


> badass pic though dude, if it where me in the pic you would be like WTF is that doing there


----------



## BlackWidowESP

My Vinnie Vincent Tribute.


----------



## Rick

I think it's a tribute to Jeff.


----------



## TomAwesome

Rick said:


> I think it's a tribute to Jeff.



Nah, there aren't nearly enough badly drawn underage anime girls.


----------



## Panterica

^ 

coooooold


----------



## Rick

Ouch.


----------



## solarian

beforeworkmetal \m/  \m/


----------



## Rick

That's a cool shot.


----------



## -K4G-

Looks like a 7 string version of RGA121. Cool guitars and pic.


----------



## solarian

Thanks!


----------



## Slayer89

Hiding behind my amp while recording. I realized the camera was there right as the shot was taken.


----------



## TMM

naavanka_ said:


> heres another one from me, first gig with my Sc-607b, worked perfectly



Love the Batman Windsor!



narrocks said:


> ESP M-II SL7



Damn, nice git fiddle


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Some from Friday's show:


----------



## Slayer89

Killer pics, man!

1st pic = Brutally Sophisticated


----------



## VforVendetta00

Blurry KXK warrior V photo! hehe and yes, it is fuckin huge i am 6ft tall....


----------



## Cypher

Been lurking on this forum forever 
Time to start doing some pos(t)ing..

013 club Tilburg last Easter monday:


----------



## King Fisher

<< Profile pic 



larry said:


> kinda metal...
> 
> not really.


That pic kinda scares me a little! Haha.

Also; I am so jealous of everybody that have awesome gig pictures.


----------



## Indigo

solarian said:


> beforeworkmetal \m/  \m/


what model ibanez's are these?


----------



## El Caco

The first looks like a customised RG7620 the other two are RG2027's


----------



## Cypher

Another one, crushing eardrums with my C7 Hellraiser this time


----------



## the_arod

^ don't know why, but you reminds me of master Jeff Loomis


----------



## King Fisher

HAUCH said:


> Not too metal, just a pic from our rehearsal space last year.


Those two posters behind you are metal enough for me!


----------



## 7deadlysins666

P.S. Richmond, VA Rules!


----------



## Jesse

Yea!


----------



## Rick

What guitar is that?


----------



## Jesse

That, my friend, is an Ibanez RG7321 w/ white binding


----------



## snuif09

not really metal but what the heck xD


----------



## xfatal




----------



## Jesse

Those pictues are BRUTAL


----------



## widdlywhaa

S7420 BOOSH!

and lots of sweat........ yeah!


----------



## Ippon

widdlywhaa said:


> S7420 BOOSH!
> 
> and lots of sweat........ yeah!





xfatal said:


>


Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## renzoip

VforVendetta00 said:


> Blurry KXK warrior V photo! hehe and yes, it is fuckin huge i am 6ft tall....



Dude, that's a sick KXK, I didn't know you had one!


----------



## VforVendetta00

renzoip said:


> Dude, that's a sick KXK, I didn't know you had one!



yep, and for serial number it says Custom 7 USA 001  

i've been considering selling it tho, i could use the cash.


----------



## Metalman X

Don't have many of me w/ new 7 yet, but heres a couple:












And heres one circa 2004 w/ an LTD 7 string I used to have (apparently i traded it for hair!):


----------



## setsuna7

Check tis out!!!!\m/


----------



## jymellis

setsuna7 said:


> Check tis out!!!!\m/



the second pic is awesome


----------



## setsuna7

Ha ha!!!! Thanx Bro!!!


----------



## daveycrockett




----------



## XeoFLCL




----------



## stuh84

The hair seems to be its own entity. I think it will need its own passport in the near future.


----------



## danenachtrieb

5/15/09 first show playing sevens SC607B. other guitarist played my H-307, but fuck him, this was his last gig with us before he moved on to his emo band.




me and my vocalist:








enjoy! sevens made our fans shit!

forgot the most metal one sorry:


----------



## Brammi Sixx

Metal enough?


----------



## ccc187307

Until they make "St. Anselmo's Fire", it will never be metal enough.

I had to post something as it's taken me a week to get thru all 266 pages of this dribble.


----------



## led-ua

Me & Ibanez XL


----------



## XeoFLCL

led-ua said:


> Me & Ibanez XL


Prepare for the crabwalk of death!


----------



## Eric

XeoFLCL said:


> Prepare for the crabwalk of death!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

It would be 10x more epic if you had like 3ft of hair!!!

But is cool is cool.


----------



## The Hiryuu

Messing around testing out the webcam when I got it a month-ish ago. The Power Glove makes it over 9000 times more metal, and that's a scientifically proven fact.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

The Hiryuu said:


> Messing around testing out the webcam when I got it a month-ish ago. The Power Glove makes it over 9000 times more metal, and that's a scientifically proven fact.



Nope, to me Its only 'cool' the Cryptophail tshirt strips away the metal 





Panterica said:


> it's always nice to see some chicks period



No, It Isn't.


----------



## psywaltz

me and my JADEN JHM7...


----------



## Rick

That's a great looking guitar.


----------



## Metalman X

The Hiryuu said:


> Messing around testing out the webcam when I got it a month-ish ago. The Power Glove makes it over 9000 times more metal, and that's a scientifically proven fact.




Indeed...the Power Glove = awesome! Damn thats a blast from my past!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Rick said:


> That's a great looking guitar.



I second that!

I thought it said fender  I thought hell had frozen over.


----------



## ccc187307

Cheesebuiscut said:


> It would be 10x more epic if you had like 3ft of hair!!!


 
Hair does not grow on steel. ZH.


----------



## RiffsinProgress

some from one of our better shows in town 

a few of the whole band there to. That guy was a fill in vocalist for the night, but you gotta love the orange 

and it ain't a seven string..... yet


----------



## JoryGriffin

Because there isn't a "Least Metal Pic" thread...


----------



## Rick

That would be #1 on the thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

feel sorry for the guitar having to be seen in that pic


----------



## playstopause

... Oh, and nice shoes.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

unfortunately, what's just out of the shot is my Engl Savage 120 rig, which was onstage with me, being run in parallel with the VHT


----------



## Alekke

when I'm not too busy with the vocals I look like this


----------



## Rick

Just don't crabwalk.


----------



## st2012

WarriorOfMetal said:


> unfortunately, what's just out of the shot is my Engl Savage 120 rig, which was onstage with me, being run in parallel with the VHT



That fucking guitar is badass dude.


----------



## op1e

I really have to stop drinking so much at practice


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

st2012 said:


> That fucking guitar is badass dude.



Thanks dude...a lot of work went into that design


----------



## richcastle66

I dont have any pics of me gigging or anything, but:











I do have pic of me being an idiot


----------



## Petef2007

Me with my schecter demon 7 FR


----------



## HisEmissary




----------



## juwanfidle09

Hello, newbie here  

FLOWER METAL!!!!


----------



## ralphy1976

Alekke said:


> when I'm not too busy with the vocals I look like this




METAL!!! that's for sure


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER

this is me with my 8 at the latest battle of the bands here in Houston.


----------



## larry

that's very mick thomson.
but one better, unlike mick-- 
you sir are killin' it barefoot!!!

very metal.


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER

larry said:


> that's very mick thomson.
> but one better, unlike mick--
> you sir are killin' it barefoot!!!
> 
> very metal.



now that you say it, I see it haha. never really thought of it like that.


----------



## ralphy1976

EDG3CRUSHER said:


> now that you say it, I see it haha. never really thought of it like that.


 
i have to agree


----------



## hufschmid

ralphy1976 said:


> i have to agree





we want to see your pic now....


----------



## ralphy1976

hufschmid said:


> we want to see your pic now....


 
yeah i need to work on that one i think... i have an idea which will make you smile.....i just hope the guys in vienna will let me do it!!!


----------



## Metalman X

EDG3CRUSHER said:


> this is me with my 8 at the latest battle of the bands here in Houston.


Nice! Good to see i'm not the ONLY guy who gigged barefoot! I swear by it!


----------



## Neuroticapills

With my band Fangor.
Yes it is a bit too bright for a metal shot, but what the hell 
Still love the Agile 7 string, awesome guitar I discovered thanks to this forum!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Some pictures from band practice












Sorry for the bad quality... They were taken with a phone


----------



## Neuroticapills

You guys don't believe in tshirts? Hehe J/K, cool pics.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Neuroticapills said:


> You guys don't believe in tshirts? Hehe J/K, cool pics.



Haha thanks. It was 95 degrees that day so shirts weren't helping much.


----------



## pirateparty




----------



## MikeH

Just a couple from a small show we played in Cincy. I realized that I'm one of the more clean cut guys on these forums. No offence. 










I'm on the left, BTW.


----------



## jymellis

where was this at?


----------



## Metalman X

Don't have many pics of me w/ my 7's yet. But I do got this one photoshop I did....


----------



## MikeH

jymellis said:


> where was this at?



Cup and Saucer. Worst venue ever.


----------



## jymellis

Ibz_rg said:


> Cup and Saucer. Worst venue ever.


 
pm sent


----------



## Emperoff

From the show we played yesterday:










Sunglasses = metal


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

The general rule of how metal you are is how low you are to the ground.

by standards thats not very metal. GET TO SPREADIN THEM LEGS BOI!


----------



## McKay




----------



## El Caco

Cheesebuiscut said:


> The general rule of how metal you are is how low you are to the ground.
> 
> by standards thats not very metal. GET TO SPREADIN THEM LEGS BOI!



Bullshit. How metal one is, is in direct proportion to how little one gives a shit about statements like yours, by my reckoning he is Metal


----------



## Toshiro

Cheesebuiscut said:


> The general rule of how metal you are is how low you are to the ground.
> 
> by standards thats not very metal. GET TO SPREADIN THEM LEGS BOI!



By that logic, crabwalking is the epitome of metal, therefore I deem your statement false.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Emperoff said:


> From the show we played yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunglasses = metal



That's one beautiful Agile


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Toshiro said:


> By that logic, crabwalking is the epitome of metal, therefore I deem your statement false.



ARE YOU TELLING ME THIS IS NOT THE MOST METAL THING YOU'VE EVER SEEN!?


----------



## Rick

s7eve said:


> Bullshit. How metal one is, is in direct proportion to how little one gives a shit about statements like yours, by my reckoning he is Metal







Toshiro said:


> By that logic, crabwalking is the epitome of metal, therefore I deem your statement false.


----------



## Toshiro

Cheesebuiscut said:


> ARE YOU TELLING ME THIS IS NOT THE MOST METAL THING YOU'VE EVER SEEN!?



Least metal thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Joeywilson

Cheesebuiscut said:


> ARE YOU TELLING ME THIS IS NOT THE MOST METAL THING YOU'VE EVER SEEN!?



DUDE, WE SHOULD START A BAND AND DO MUSIC VIDEOS WHERE WE DO THAT!!

THE INTERNET WILL LOVE US!


----------



## s_k_mullins

metallisuk said:


> DUDE, WE SHOULD START A BAND AND DO MUSIC VIDEOS WHERE WE DO THAT!!
> 
> THE INTERNET WILL LOVE US!


----------



## InCasinoOut

not metal AT ALL, but this was taken after 4 16oz cans of Steel Reserve at 8.1% abv...  i think i was playing some Municipal Waste actually.

edit: it's the only picture I have of me playing my 7


----------



## Rick

Man, I loves me an Agile.


----------



## hufschmid

Picture fixed 

Now I have a bionic arm


----------



## svart

here's one of a photoshoot we did last weekend


----------



## eklundh

my Gene Simmons pose


----------



## s_k_mullins

^^ Thats awesome!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

That SG is a 7?


----------



## eklundh

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> That SG is a 7?


nope...but it's tuned to B^^ I yet have to find a 7 string that suits my needs


----------



## vandoren

with my RG7680-LTD
glow blinding is original from factory


----------



## Rick

eklundh said:


> nope...but it's tuned to B^^ I yet have to find a 7 string that suits my needs



Then that pic is in the wrong thread.


----------



## Xiphos68

Friend of mine who, is in a band called Bloodline Severed. My dad took the pic.

MySpace | Login


----------



## fretninjadave

Heres me


----------



## naavanka_

Heres a crappy picture from the festival last weekend.
Oh yeah, forgot to tell that i took the Emgs out and replaced the bridge pup with Dimarzio D-Sonic, sound better than ever imo


----------



## Sang-Drax

vandoren said:


> with my RG7680-LTD
> glow blinding is original from factory



Very cool effect


----------



## pirateparty

Use a picture of you playing a 7 string as your default and get friend requests like this


----------



## dis89

no sfx at all

and I want my k7 back instead of 727


----------



## Sora01

A while ago in edinburgh







And in Aberdeen


----------



## rgk7




----------



## tr0n




----------



## Xanithon

i can FINALLY post in here


----------



## LordThurisaz

I really wish the SC's weren't baritone scaled... people look kinda uncomfortable playing them because of the added scale length. At least to my eyes anyways.


----------



## TomAwesome

The SC607B is a baritone, but the SC607 has a 25.5" scale.

Edit: It looks like the 25.5" scale 607s aren't on the site anymore, which I assume means they're no longer in production. Bummer. You might be able to find one used, though.


----------



## LordThurisaz

Yep. And the 7 string market is EXTEMELY limited. Floyd's and junky pickups don't help, either. Neither does the supposedly bunk Schecter Quality Control.


----------



## Rick

tr0n said:


>



Those are badass.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I don't know about metal, but here's my creepiest picture with a 7 (Drew's PWH):


----------



## Rick




----------



## Konfusius

If I had used photo shop instead of paint and if I was good THIS woudl have been way scarier...


----------



## Sluggo7

Here we see the mighty tiny Universe as revealed to the band Project Object in Wilkes-barre PA. I normally strip-mine my nostril with a Taylor T-5.


----------



## Sluggo7

This thing actually needs new strings.


----------



## danenachtrieb

this is from when we opened for miss may i


----------



## clopstyle

One with my Virgin


----------



## adamcontinent

Playing in some local studio that throws little shows in their huge live room.


----------



## MaartenM

Me with my Washburn at some random club


----------



## Hybrid138

Opeth shirt + stupid smirk + tiny amp = metulz?


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

pretty cool hair pic..


----------



## PPainBass

well, since im a basist, im obligated to post pics of the 2 guitarists in my band
















Festival Shows are so much fun http://www.metalist.co.il/Images/Galleries/2009_04_24_Hellelujah_G2/Big/A-PhantomPain (22).jpg


----------



## Sang-Drax

^Awesome pix


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## petereanima




----------



## -K4G-

You wear the same cap everywhere, don't you? 

Nice pics guys.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

and/or






More 7s = MOAR win!


----------



## Rick

mattofvengeance said:


>



I didn't know Buckethead was a Stars fan.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Rick said:


> I didn't know Buckethead was a Stars fan.



Oh, he is. 

Matter of fact, I've chosen this forum as a way to finally reveal

I am Buckethead.

Yes, it's true.

You can end the witch hunt now.


----------



## XeoFLCL

metal hair!







Just thought I'd post this pic aswell because for some reason it looks retarded.. and my head looks like a mop 
My arms are too skinny.. 




Now the big question: to cut the hair or not to cut the hair


----------



## petereanima

-K4G- said:


> You wear the same cap everywhere, don't you?



 snap!

i have to admit: i actually got 3 of them.


----------



## ralphy1976

petereanima said:


>


 
awesome pic my friend. i can hear the nice and delicate german lyrics sung by the crowd.....


----------



## flickoflash




----------



## gunshow86de

^
Are you the guy in the Dior ad?


----------



## flickoflash

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> Are you the guy in the Dior ad?


Yes but I have cut my hair & it is black now


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

JaxoBuzzo said:


> pretty cool hair pic..


"Will play guitar for shoes."


----------



## Sang-Drax

^


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Those look like Basketball shorts


----------



## Sniper Johnny

Heres my new Ho... I've had my Unit replaced six times from all the Action I 
get from this sweet Thang...


----------



## FretWizard88

Damo707 said:


> hehe ok thats me looking a bit wayne static with the hair



I like that guys trip pants in the background......NOT!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Sniper Johnny said:


>



Really nice (wrong hand)guitar dude!!


----------



## Andretti

nice ho


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Ibz_rg said:


> Just a couple from a small show we played in Cincy. I realized that I'm one of the more clean cut guys on these forums. No offence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the left, BTW.


Are all the bandmembers taking a dump?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Crazy_Guitar said:


> Are all the bandmembers taking a dump?


----------



## RG7

Crabcore. ^


----------



## WildToddler

Metal, then it just gets silly when you leave a chair right in front of the stage. I got to do my best Robert Fripp impression. Also, during our set, we rocked so hard that the power went out. Metal.


----------



## -mouse-

Emperoff said:


> From the show we played yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunglasses = metal



Dude no offense or anything but you look fucking huge!  That agile looks like a toy.


----------



## Metaldave

Have none here with my 7..


----------



## Gitte

I like this one 
 





it's not a seven but metal for sure


----------



## shredguitar7

i'm sorry IBZ RG but is the singer really wearing a wu-tang shirt ?


----------



## Joeywilson

shredguitar7 said:


> i'm sorry IBZ RG but is the singer really wearing a wu-tang shirt ?



whats wrong with wu-tang clan?


----------



## playstopause

^

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Joeywilson

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> My thoughts exactly.






yeah, I wish I had a wu-tang t-shirt.


----------



## Konfusius

So do I.
Is there someone in this thread who is kinda closeminded?


----------



## jymellis

shredguitar7 said:


> i'm sorry IBZ RG but is the singer really wearing a wu-tang shirt ?


 
you have never been to cinci. all the most bro0tAl metal heads wear rap shirts i use to wear a "whoomp there it is" shirt to every show i played


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

metallisuk said:


> whats wrong with wu-tang clan?



Everything!


... If you're me . Enjoy your music.


----------



## darren




----------



## gunshow86de

^
Dr. Gordan Freeman rocking a 7!



Cheesebuiscut said:


> Everything!
> 
> 
> ... If you're me . Enjoy your music.



I've been told that Wu-Tang Clan "ain't nothin' to fuck with." I'd chose my words carefully if I were you.


----------



## TomAwesome

darren said:


>







gunshow86de said:


> ^
> Dr. Gordan Freeman rocking a 7!



The truss rod is a crowbar.


----------



## shredguitar7

if i have a different opinion im closeminded ?  didnt mean to offend...


----------



## PatTheGreat

EDIT : Wait nvm...Wrong forum...


----------



## Dylan S

Haven't posted here in a while. Here are some pics of me from a gig I played on the weekend with my Loomis...it was hot up there.  SWEAT!


----------



## ralphy1976

put your HAIR in the air like you just don't care!!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug

At band practice a few months ago, this band has changed so many times though and has a completely different lineup than it did then




Please ignore the cute deer in the background.


----------



## Seventary

Thats me with the UV.


----------



## Seventary

Here's another one.


----------



## Seventary

Here's ---another one. (i hope)


----------



## Raoul Duke

From our most recent gig






It was bloody hot!


----------



## george galatis

JaxoBuzzo said:


> pretty cool hair pic..



conklin


----------



## ralphy1976

after barenakedladies ... barefootedmetawlz!!!!!


----------



## HANIAK

<Wolverine Mode>




</Wolverine Mode>


----------



## grim_guitarist

These might be slightly metallic....


----------



## vhmetalx

These can be interpreted for realsies OR for play-play:


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

cool snowboard board.


----------



## Damo707

Some pics from a few years back!


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ Those are pretty metal indeed 

Nice H-207, btw!


----------



## ralphy1976

@ grim_guitarist : i like the combo between your axe colour scheme and your goaty colour!!

@viktor : who signed that t-shirt? and you ride santacruz snowboards?

@Damon : pretty bad ass hair do and quite a nice range of guitars here on display!!!


----------



## vhmetalx

ralphy1976 said:


> @viktor : who signed that t-shirt? and you ride santacruz snowboards?



Black Dahlia Murder, Whitechapel, and Job for a cowboy. 
and no i got it for free and trying to sell it.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal




----------



## ralphy1976

^ i think this is as metal a line up / picture as you can : long haired dudes, long beared dudes, kick ass guitars..etc..

one thing though, is that a velvetty dress that the singer(ess) is wearing..reminds me of traditional dresses in my part of France..you guys did not go shopping in britanny recently? 

mind you VA, is practically Quebec, which apprently is nearly French..so...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

It is velvet, but I have no idea where she got it


----------



## Rick

Diggin' the demon eyes in pic 2, Ari.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Rick said:


> Diggin' the demon eyes in pic 2, Ari.



 thanks


----------



## vampiregenocide

HANIAK said:


> <Wolverine Mode>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </Wolverine Mode>



That is a very metal photo


----------



## RXTN

Some pics from our lates gig in Prague:


----------



## Rick

^Nothing there.


----------



## Mattmc74

vampiregenocide said:


> That is a very metal photo



Black and white pics are always awesome looking IMO!


----------



## HANIAK

vampiregenocide said:


> That is a very metal photo


Thanks! 
The photo was taken by Pedro Roque (MySpace - Pedro Roque - 24 - Male - PT - myspace.com/sonicflashes ). Very young, but also very talented!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## Cadavuh

Hell yea


----------



## Deviliumrei

Flaameeee


----------



## Concr3t3

Here's me 





And this is my guitar player. He'll probably kill me for posting this.


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR

He looks like Dino from that angle.


----------



## Default_M

Not very metal I'm afraid


----------



## Concr3t3

FearFactoryDBCR said:


> He looks like Dino from that angle.


 
Yeah, he gets that from time to time.


----------



## a_hub10

Me and the new C-7


----------



## RXTN




----------



## Sang-Drax

^ Cool pics!



a_hub10 said:


> Me and the new C-7



I love that finish!


----------



## Varcolac

Rawr.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Varcolac said:


> Rawr.



what are you playing? looks nice.


----------



## Varcolac

That's my £120 eBay-bought "Infinity" 7. It's basically made of plywood, but after a considerable amount of time setting it up properly it plays decent enough. 

And it's got 24 frets, a LFR and a reverse headstock so it can't be all bad!


----------



## XeoFLCL

Not really metal but yeah. Practicing a new song for the band  (Yes I know.. the peavey is off  I'm hooked through the PC and recording my practicing.. good tip for those trying to find where they need to tighten up their playing )

Oh, and the new schecter!


----------



## Samer

Some photos from yesterdays band practice


----------



## jackson dude

omg its herman lee


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

jackson dude said:


> omg its herman lee




ahahaha, btw, Nice Ibby Samer!!


----------



## sicstynine

because a cup of tea during recording break is ridiculous metal! 








oh yeah and theres a seven...


----------



## blackseeds

what scale length?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Check the Avatar.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

This one is from a show in October, but my friend who took it only just got around to doing anything with his pics from that show yesterday :


----------



## Methilde

Got a few for ya:


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Epic!





Not so epic!


----------



## Methilde

hehe, true true 
We have played a lot of small venue gigs


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## Rick

I like the pic with your leg on the monitor.


----------



## Lasik124

So metal, That I don't have a face.


----------



## Kelly

Ling here from Malaysia... 

I think this is my first post as a member.. 

this is from a gig back in 2004 or 2005... we wore bright colored non-metal tees on purpose on that day... so its colorful metal then....

Cheers


----------



## tubarao guitars

Welcome Kelly!
Is it a 7620?
Never saw one in Black Onyx color!
Please post more pics!


----------



## sublevel

from my band practice RG1527 and RG7620.. BTW im new here.



Kelly said:


> Ling here from Malaysia...
> 
> I think this is my first post as a member..
> 
> this is from a gig back in 2004 or 2005... we wore bright colored non-metal tees on purpose on that day... so its colorful metal then....
> 
> Cheers



Is that paul place... I play there last year


----------



## canuck brian




----------



## Varcolac

Gig on Friday. Yeah, I need more hair. Pic taken by Tom (CapenCyber or something on here).


----------



## 3gspyder

Lasik124 said:


> So metal, That I don't have a face.




THE MEATLOCKER!!!!!!! I've played that place before! IT'S A DUMP!!!!


----------



## AborteD

protect ya neck !


----------



## Lasik124

3gspyder said:


> THE MEATLOCKER!!!!!!! I've played that place before! IT'S A DUMP!!!!



Haha yes it is, But in the most metal way possible! It was a cool place to check out and it was packed! Ha


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Kelly said:


> Ling here from Malaysia...
> 
> I think this is my first post as a member..
> 
> this is from a gig back in 2004 or 2005... we wore bright colored non-metal tees on purpose on that day... so its colorful metal then....
> 
> Cheers





Awesome axe and awesome metal pic!


----------



## Kelly

tubarao guitars said:


> Welcome Kelly!
> Is it a 7620?
> Never saw one in Black Onyx color!
> Please post more pics!



Yup, its a 7620, in Galaxy Black actually... thats just the lighting...


Sublevel : Yup, its Paul's Place... never went back there since then... hahaha.. wonder whats its like now...


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Prydogga

Viking=grade long hair + Behemoth T + 7620 + Fridge in background = 

METAL!!!!!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prydogga said:


> Viking=grade long hair + Behemoth T + 7620 + Fridge in background =
> 
> METAL!!!!!!



Yeah man, I don't have live pictures since I don't really play live since I can't really find anyone to form a band with


----------



## XeoFLCL

CrushingAnvil said:


>


Nice fridge TV.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

3gspyder said:


> THE MEATLOCKER!!!!!!! I've played that place before! IT'S A DUMP!!!!



haha its like new jerseys CB's.

Their PA is terrrrrible.


----------



## Stantonworrior

My shirt says Mcshit not Mcdonalds lol


----------



## CrushingAnvil

XeoFLCL said:


> Nice fridge TV.



 Every appliance in that picture is rad even though we dont use the TV much!


----------



## Stantonworrior




----------



## Ippon

CrushingAnvil said:


>


I need that T-shirt.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

hella old.




oldish


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Cool Les Paul.


----------



## quasarwaves

\m/


----------



## tekkadon d

Stantonworrior said:


>



dude you look like loomis minus curly hair


----------



## telecaster90




----------



## Ricky_Gallows

CrushingAnvil said:


> Cool Les Paul.



thanks 

That guitar has been through hell, so many shows...dings blemishes..

I love it haha


----------



## Stantonworrior

tekkadon d said:


> dude you look like loomis minus curly hair




Alot of people have said i look like him, this is in my old band we were supporting malefice that night. Was a good gig!


----------



## Mexi

highlordmugfug said:


> At band practice a few months ago, this band has changed so many times though and has a completely different lineup than it did then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the cute deer in the background.


I have that same amp! its served me well over the years, but I will certainly look for something better once I have more money (and after I get my first 7)


----------



## CrushingAnvil

telecaster90 said:


>



 you look like a younger Bruce Kulick.


----------



## Mexi

heh not all that metal and its NOT a 7 (yet  )

the gnome in the corner is pretty metal imo


----------



## gunshow86de

Samer said:


> Some photos from yesterdays band practice



Oh cool, that's my old RG7621. How are you liking it Samer?


----------



## Arminius

Not exactly "metal" but oh well.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Aysakh said:


> Not exactly "metal" but oh well.



It's metal enough.. You're on stage, you've got the Petrucci-esque chest rocker stance and a badass 7-string guitar (in black no less).. plus you had your own gaggle of girls shaking it for you down in the front row!  
Better than any pic I've ever taken!


----------



## Arminius

And it still has some of the water marks from the photographer's site!


----------



## s_k_mullins

Aysakh said:


> And it still has some of the water marks from the photographer's site!



It's ok, maybe no one will notice


----------



## bsnow2

this is the first pic I took with my Aria, pre-EMGs


----------



## jymellis

bsnow2 said:


> this is the first pic I took with my Aria, pre-EMGs


 
(in my best willy wanka voice )"the 7s taste like 7s, and the metal tastes like DEATH"


----------



## victim5150




----------



## screamindaemon

highlordmugfug said:


> At band practice a few months ago, this band has changed so many times though and has a completely different lineup than it did then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the cute deer in the background.



I can ignore the deer. But I can't ignore you looking like your about to squat on your desk


----------



## AySay

Aysakh said:


> Not exactly "metal" but oh well.



 Why are they facing the other way?


----------



## gunshow86de

AySay said:


> Why are they facing the other way?



Because they are women.


----------



## Arminius

AySay said:


> Why are they facing the other way?



They are not the crowd. They are the performers . The crowd consisted of their parents and friends. LAME. (But I can still brag about playing in front of 1000 people )


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

>



this dude wins.


----------



## screamindaemon

MaKo´s Tethan;1769539 said:


>



Anybody with Thundercats on their guitar is metal to me.


----------



## Jesse




----------



## Rick

victim5150 said:


>



You, sir, need to bring your band to Austin.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

screamindaemon said:


> Anybody with Thundercats on their guitar is metal to me.



 your signature comes from
my first ever thread on ss.org!


----------



## MikeH

RG7 said:


> Crabcore. ^



HERP DERP! UR SOW RITE!


No.


----------



## renzoip

This one is relatively Metal: 






just practicing, you know...


----------



## Hypothermia




----------



## AliceAxe

just a promo pic, looking a bit more goth than metal though eh call it prelude to the death posture.


----------



## vhmetalx

AliceAxe said:


> just a promo pic, looking a bit more goth than metal though eh call it prelude to the death posture.



They made that shape in a seven string? or is it a custom?


----------



## Arminius

AliceAxe said:


> just a promo pic, looking a bit more goth than metal though eh call it prelude to the death posture.



ehh, more metal than mine 



vhmetalx said:


> They made that shape in a seven string? or is it a custom?



I've seen a few forest sevens floating around, check ebay maybe?


----------



## vhmetalx

Aysakh said:


> I've seen a few forest sevens floating around, check ebay maybe?


I might have to.. i never knew they came like that other than custome though...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Holy shit don't quote whole pictures...


----------



## Rorschach

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Holy shit don't quote whole pictures...



+1

No, that´s not a custom. If I remember correctly this model with the skull inlays was sold by Musicians Friend only. Seen a few on ebay.


----------



## Ben.Last

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Holy shit don't quote whole pictures...



+523905832603


----------



## El Caco

There is also a STD F7 Sanskrit model with an ebony board but I'm pretty sure it wasn't available in the US. ESP Standard Series F-STD 7 Seven String


----------



## vhmetalx

sorry bout quoting the whole pic.
and when was that offered by musiciansfruiend? never saw it and ive been broswing there for a couple years..


----------



## D-EJ915

F-207 and with skullys as MF-207


----------



## AliceAxe

vhmetalx said:


> sorry bout quoting the whole pic.
> and when was that offered by musiciansfruiend? never saw it and ive been broswing there for a couple years..


 

I remeber seeing it when I first started playing and wanted it badly then, we're talking early 80's mabee? and it was in a catalog, I thought Musicians Friend was called something else back then, Musicians discount supply? I didnt get the guitar until a few years ago. i never forgot it and hunted one down.


----------



## Evil7




----------



## EOT

from our last show


----------



## guitar7

EOT said:


> from our last show



Viking hair and viking guitar


----------



## 3gspyder




----------



## xshreditupx

coundnt pick one so here you go...pretty fucking metal i must say.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

This'll have to do for now!


----------



## dime3334




----------



## Sang-Drax

xshreditupx has the looks of someone who drinks warm baby blood from skull chalices.


That was a compliment, of course


----------



## xshreditupx

Sang-Drax said:


> xshreditupx has the looks of someone who drinks warm baby blood from skull chalices.
> 
> 
> That was a compliment, of course



you have no fucking idea hahaha thanks man, ill be putting up more pics soon. we have some great pics from when we headlined the GATHERING OF THE SICK festival in new mexico. shit was intense


----------



## MorbidTravis

Tasty new rc7x


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Since I have 2 sevens, I'll post a pic of me with each one:


----------



## Hybrid138

Metal...not really. It kinda of looks like I'm a wannabe Hardcore kid though. Slightly Metalcore?


----------



## Ben.Last

Septor, chain link, barbed wire, a sunset and... plaid? Says metal to me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The only available pic w/my 7 at the moment.

Except my singer out metal's me by default.


----------



## angryman

Here's a few


----------



## Evil7

Angry man... You look as if you have the same issues i have with uncontrolable Metal Faces.... after I play for a while i get these Red lines between my eyes from the wrinkles! My girlfriend thinks its funny


----------



## angryman

Evil7 said:


> Angry man... You look as if you have the same issues i have with uncontrolable Metal Faces.... after I play for a while i get these Red lines between my eyes from the wrinkles! My girlfriend thinks its funny


 
 hahahaha


----------



## Sang-Drax

angry indeed!


----------



## angryman

Sang-Drax said:


> angry indeed!


 
It's taken me years to perfect that grimace hahaha


----------



## Evil7

This fucking world hardens you a?


----------



## angryman

Evil7 said:


> This fucking world hardens you a?


 

OH HELL YEAH!


----------



## filipe200x

CrushingAnvil said:


>



Damn, i hope he doesn't play too loud with that randall on the kitchen, otherwise cups of glass might explode.


----------



## NecriteIstKrieg

no 7 string yet, but here's mine


----------



## CrushingAnvil

filipe200x said:


> Damn, i hope he doesn't play too loud with that randall on the kitchen, otherwise cups of glass might explode.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

NecriteIstKrieg said:


> no 7 string yet, but here's mine



Hey, NecriteIstKrieg - Baalagnitarra the new guy from BCR forums here. SUCH a rad Ironbird. I'll be sending my 7 string Ironbird mockup in to B.C. Rich demanding an NJ version. I'd pay 1000USD for a Japanese Ironbird with an OFR, I wouldn't mind if it had EMG's but if it had Passives you could choose whatever pickup you like! 

See you around the forums!


----------



## sentagoda




----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Munky is here in the forum????


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## failshredder

only decent pic I got out of my first show with Hellfire. This was probably during Master of Puppets.

EDIT: No, I'm not a three-finger sort of guy, so I have no idea why I was playing with three fingers flailing away and the fourth tucked up like a hedgehogging turd.


----------



## tubarao guitars




----------



## Arminius

^ oooh, nice guitar


----------



## Rick

angryman said:


>



Damn, where the hell have you been?


----------



## 7-even

Some Pics of our gigs with different guitars:


----------



## ralphy1976

@ NecriteIsKrieg & Sentagoda, those a pretty badass shot you got there. i assume they are pro shots?

pretty cool, and i second Mako's view that you very much seem to be Munky like on those shots Sentagoda


----------



## troyguitar

Really low quality shot but that's me live with the DC747 and IIC+ head in the background.


----------



## shaunduane




----------



## vampiregenocide

MaKo´s Tethan;1927697 said:


> Munky is here in the forum????


 
I was about to post that before I saw your comment 



7-even said:


>


 
RGD  Epic win.


----------



## Hypothermia

shaunduane said:


>


 
Man thats almost lower than crabcore


----------



## ralphy1976

^same, and i don;t know how small the axe is but man, shauneduane you must be huge man!!!


----------



## shaunduane

ralphy1976 said:


> ^same, and i don;t know how small the axe is but man, shauneduane you must be huge man!!!


Haha, I am a pretty big dude. That's an Ibanez RG7321. It's really just the angle of the picture though, I'm not that huge. 







And... we're not crabcore.


----------



## Aurochs34

@ NecriteIsKrieg That is such a badass pic 
Wearin' Odin's hammer HELL YES


----------



## Alberto7

Well, it isn't really a seven stringer... But these pictures are pretty good in my opinion... They're from past gigs with my old band (we broke up a while back). Btw, I sold this guitar; it was an AWESOME looking guitar and all, but it was TOO uncomfortable and not versatile whatsoever. It was good for what it was made to play, but not otherwise. Anyway, here are the pics: 


























And this is from back when I had long hair... Stupid me for cutting it 





EDIT: Absolutely NO photoshop in any of the pictures for added effects or anything... They're all as they were originally taken


----------



## led-ua

XL tapping madness


----------



## 7-even

@led-ua

Cool pic, awsome guitar, gay Dean-Markley Sticker


----------



## led-ua

7-even said:


> @led-ua
> 
> Cool pic, awsome guitar, gay Dean-Markley Sticker


Thanks, I actually don't care about the sticker - it doesn't affect the sound at all, but it increases the scale length visually, which makes the look of the guitar, I dunno, more baritonish


----------



## troyguitar

Show last Saturday with the DC747







Singing high harmonies in my bright orange $300 Calvin Klein shirt


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Newest acquisition... NGD thread coming soon.


----------



## jymellis

is that a domo shirt?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yeah, Domo playing Guitar Hero.


----------



## jymellis

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yeah, Domo playing Guitar Hero.


 
my 14 year old has that shirt lol. 1 question. what IS domo? i tease my kids and say he is a square turd, but what is he really?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domo_(NHK)

NHK Japan's mascot. Then it grew to various Anime and Games etc.


----------



## vhmetalx

Domo is also famous with drifters and using him as a dori doll (think i spelt it right..)
my friend has a pink one that was (keyword) ziptied to the backend of his s13 haha.


----------



## cronux

here's one from my bands cd release concert 





ThroaTTwisteR - [CD "COLD IMAGES" OUT] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ralphy1976

that place looks very hot / sweaty / full of beer smell / smoke..great place then!!! \m/\m/\


----------



## jymellis

ralphy1976 said:


> that place looks very hot / sweaty / full of beer smell / smoke..great place then!!! \m/\m/\


 
WTF i was hoping for a pic of you with the new uv.


----------



## cronux

ralphy1976 said:


> that place looks very hot / sweaty / full of beer smell / smoke..great place then!!! \m/\m/\



WE WILL play anywhere 4 free beer


----------



## ralphy1976

nice to see that you are rocking the COW 7 in Croatia!!! \m/\m/


----------



## cronux

ralphy1976 said:


> nice to see that you are rocking the COW 7 in Croatia!!! \m/\m/



i wouldn't have it any other way 

tnx dude


----------



## ittoa666

Alberto7 said:


> Well, it isn't really a seven stringer... But these pictures are pretty good in my opinion... They're from past gigs with my old band (we broke up a while back). Btw, I sold this guitar; it was an AWESOME looking guitar and all, but it was TOO uncomfortable and not versatile whatsoever. It was good for what it was made to play, but not otherwise. Anyway, here are the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is from back when I had long hair... Stupid me for cutting it
> 
> 
> EDIT: Absolutely NO photoshop in any of the pictures for added effects or anything... They're all as they were originally taken



Metal Eric Johnson.


----------



## ralphy1976

ittoa666 said:


> *Mental Eric Johnson*.



fixed!!!


----------



## wannabguitarist

This is the only picture of me with my 7, it also features my red hair (TKE):




Sometimes I think I'm the least metal person here


----------



## Alberto7

ralphy1976 said:


> fixed!!!





ittoa666 said:


> Metal Eric Johnson.



Hahahahahaha you guys made my morning a little bit happier with those two comments


----------



## Sang-Drax

wannabguitarist said:


> Sometimes I think I'm the least metal person here



You've probably skipped Troy's orange CK shirt at the top of the page


----------



## izdashit

My first post haha.


Here's during one of our gigs.







Apologies for the crappy pic.


----------



## ralphy1976

Sang-Drax said:


> You've probably skipped Troy's orange CK shirt at the top of the page



That is so not metal that it is totally br000talllzzZZZZ!!!


----------



## Rick

cronux said:


>



I didn't know Christian Olde Wolbers has a new band.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Sang-Drax said:


> You've probably skipped Troy's orange CK shirt at the top of the page



I have a white one with thin blue and green stripes 

Rio is awesome BTW, I used to have family from there


----------



## Sang-Drax

wannabguitarist said:


> I have a white one with thin blue and green stripes
> 
> Rio is awesome BTW, I used to have family from there



Really? Wow, cool! Have you ever been here?

It's an awesome place to spend holidays; not quite so to live in. Leandro agrees with me 

I've a friend from San Diego. He lives in Portland now, but he did miss San Diego's weather. From what he told me, it seems ideal. I can't stand this heat


----------



## wannabguitarist

Sang-Drax said:


> Really? Wow, cool! Have you ever been here?
> 
> It's an awesome place to spend holidays; not quite so to live in. Leandro agrees with me
> 
> I've a friend from San Diego. He lives in Portland now, but he did miss San Diego's weather. From what he told me, it seems ideal. I can't stand this heat



I haven't been there in like 8 years and the people we knew there have since moved to Belo Horizonte but I really want to go back after I finish college (and actually learn a bit of Portuguese )

San Diego is hot as hell right now; it's not like Rio but it sure isn't nice and cool


----------



## Gamba

Sang-Drax said:


> Really? Wow, cool! Have you ever been here?
> 
> It's an awesome place to spend holidays; not quite so to live in. Leandro agrees with me
> 
> I've a friend from San Diego. He lives in Portland now, but he did miss San Diego's weather. From what he told me, it seems ideal. I can't stand this heat



Move down south


----------



## Sang-Drax

Gamba said:


> Move down south





I did try... I was close to being approved to Police Commissioner in '08...


----------



## blister7321

cronux said:


> here's one from my bands cd release concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThroaTTwisteR - [CD "COLD IMAGES" OUT] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


 






christian?


----------



## James Blood

Me on May 13th:


----------



## m4rK

Haha, yeah, thats it! So METAL I can taste it!


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

So far... just about the only ones I've got:


----------



## dis89

led-ua said:


> XL tapping madness


Dude, I request MOAR!


----------



## led-ua

dis89 said:


> Dude, I request MOAR!


Nailed it


----------



## cypher858




----------



## dime3334




----------



## m4rK

Gawd, I love 7 string warlocks, sweet guitar man!! I wish my 6 was a 7, they are the most comfortable guitar for me to play.


----------



## samuel7




----------



## RXTN

Everybody here looks so metal, i almost want to grow my hair and beard long, then buy myself an Ibanez  oh, fuck, wait....


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ Everybody knows that all Finnish are as metal as vikings.


----------



## jymellis

i just realised i dont have 1 of these yet, ill have to take one.


----------



## TheGuerilla

At the gig of yesterday night !


----------



## RXTN

Sang-Drax said:


> ^ Everybody knows that all Finnish are as metal as vikings.



Haha, plus we have a polar bears here


----------



## Necrophagist777

Jp7's and flannel shirts are metulz.....


----------



## ZXIIIT

Some new ones










And a old one (Predator hair)


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

ZOMB13 said:


> Some new ones
> 
> And a old one (Predator hair)
> 
> 
> love the pic of you with the predator hair


----------



## ZXIIIT

AkiraSpectrum said:


> ZOMB13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some new ones
> 
> And a old one (Predator hair)
> 
> 
> love the pic of you with the predator hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it is missed dearly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You have the coolest stage attire. You win the thread.


----------



## eclipsex1

Does this count as metal? 

I have some where I'm making faces like I want to destroy the world. Would that be more metal?


----------



## apiss

eclipsex1 said:


> Does this count as metal?
> 
> I have some where I'm making faces like I want to destroy the world. Would that be more metal?



Your biceps, sir, is already appropriate METALULZZ


----------



## CrushingAnvil

New Guitar, New Deicide T = Metal for africa.


----------



## misingonestring

Too much short hair but they still look metal.


----------



## eclipsex1

Short hair is metal.


----------



## Willem cremer

This is me and my Seven string Custom signature Explorer


----------



## fretninjadave




----------



## ZXIIIT

fretninjadave said:


>



Black Tiger mask


----------



## lowbass5

here are some of mine...


----------



## Guamskyy

I'm lefty and Reptiles and Guam Shirts FTW!


----------



## Randy

fretninjadave said:


>



CM Punk?


----------



## Underworld




----------



## warped

Heavy Rock/Metal this time... Much love for the maple fretboard KxK baritone 7 - that tie is killin' my my sustainz though (tie-phailz) an is probably not the most 'metal' thing to have worn on stage...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

warped said:


> Heavy Rock/Metal this time... Much love for the maple fretboard KxK baritone 7 - that tie is killin' my my sustainz though (tie-phailz) an is probably not the most 'metal' thing to have worn on stage...



your bass player is HOT 
not easy to come across hot chicks who play an instrument let alone like heavier music


----------



## misingonestring

Willem cremer said:


> This is me and my Seven string Custom signature Explorer


 
Kerry King?


----------



## sgswimmer

misingonestring said:


> Kerry King?


 thats what i thought


----------



## sgswimmer

highlordmugfug said:


> At band practice a few months ago, this band has changed so many times though and has a completely different lineup than it did then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the cute deer in the background.


 this is my favorite i have to say


----------



## Bekanor

A couple from my band's gig last week.


----------



## StagD

At gigs I always look funny and not metal at all, so I guess this is the most 'metal' pic I got with my 7


----------



## Ben.Last

StagD said:


> At gigs I always look funny and not metal at all, so I guess this is the most 'metal' pic I got with my 7



Looking funny and not metal at all *IS* the very definition of metal.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Have some pics of me at the gig we played today! I'm the one with the delicious schecter...


----------



## Randy

Is the other dude wearing a hat?


----------



## AcousticMinja

That would be me and yes, lol. I'm wearing a huge beanie to fit my huge hair.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Randy said:


> Is the other dude wearing a hat?





AcousticMinja said:


> That would be me and yes, lol. I'm wearing a huge beanie to fit my huge hair.


Already beat me to it 

I keep telling him he should do dreads though but he refuses  and he has the perfect hair for it too..


----------



## Jogeta

the most metal picture of me so far:












another one minus the beloved banana suit but with stupidly shiny strings:


----------



## EwizLCTR

Hey 7 string rockers! Checkout our band Last Chance to Reason on myspace.com/lastchancetoreason and on Facebook. 
Let me know what you think!

Keep rockin the kick ass photos!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Jogeta said:


> the most metal picture of me so far:


 

Epic costume.  Nice shirt too.


----------



## paintkilz

not my most "metal" but my newest.

have to say, idk why i never played barefoot back in early days.


----------



## filipe200x

that is the metalest pic i got to date. it's me, at the age of 25 rocking unplugged in my living room. now if that ain't metal, i don't know what is.


----------



## astm

From last year. It was on July I think. Playing at a friends house.


----------



## sebodena




----------



## Randy

Mmm... Motif.


----------



## 77zark77

[/QUOTE]

cool pic ! 

obviously known by some people here, but :


----------



## cronux

here's one from our last gig... notice my "i gotta take a crap" face 

and in the back is the latest add-on to my rig, a Line 6 Spidervalve MKII HD100 head with the MKII shortboard... here's a clip from that show


----------



## Magenta Crush




----------



## yevetz

Jogeta said:


>



WIN!


----------



## warped

Latest gig (no mosh in this one though):


----------



## Kamikaze7

While I have a few good shots of me with various of my 7's, I've narrowed it down to two. One is more recent, and the other is kinda old now, but still awesome!

The first one is me, in leather from head to toe and with my Green Kamikaze 7 (Prior to getting the bomb & fighter jet inlays done...)...

The second is now many moons ago, when I had a Epiphone '58 Flying V 7 w/ EMG 707's and Sperzels in it. I als had a wicked afro back then, and I think this shot closely resembles me as Trey Azagthoth from Morbid Angel!!! Very Metal!!!


----------



## avenger

Magenta Crush said:


>


Weird i am wearing my hardluck shirt right now, love that place. What band are you in?


----------



## LUCKY7




----------



## Razzy

Even though it's a weird angle, and I look fat.


----------



## ventrella5

ESP LTD SC 607 B

with my last band "the juliet massacre"






IBANEZ RG 1527

MOSH PIT IN ACTION


----------



## Matticus

its of the guys from bloodshot dawn. local yokels. damn good deth metal too. 





preaty metal haha. it an esp of some sort. possibly the stephen carpenter model?

click on it to zoom in


----------



## Lankles

Before the haircut, one of my last shows with Defamer, photography by Erin Sara


----------



## Ben.Last

*Post your most "Metal" pic of YOURSELF and YOUR 7!!!* 



Matticus said:


> its off the guys from bloodshot dawn. local yokels. damn good deth metal too.
> 
> View attachment 16790
> 
> 
> 
> preaty metal haha. it an esp of some sort. possibly the stephen carpenter model?


----------



## MacTown09




----------



## The Hiryuu

Last month at O'Brien's. Probably the most metal pic of me ever.


----------



## BrutalExorcist

Jogeta said:


> the most metal picture of me so far:




Potassium is explosively metal. Many people learned that in chemistry labs.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Looks like an endorsment ad photo...


----------



## JamesM

This is about as metal as Missouri S&T gets, sadly. Also, it is 65 degrees in my dorm room.


----------



## leandroab

Back in 08 when I was happy. That was when I was living in the US. Damn those were good times... That's my then newly acquired 7321!

BONUS:


----------



## Randy

You don't look like what I thought you looked like.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Randy said:


> You don't look like what I thought you looked like.



yep, totally agree.


----------



## BeyondtheMorta

Me (in the middle) and my band Beyond the Breath earlier in the year






and another one from the same show


----------



## AVH

AAAAAARRRRRR Ye scurvydog pups!


----------



## jymellis

Dendroaspis said:


> AAAAAARRRRRR Ye scurvydog pups!


 
that guitar is soooo awesome, that "design hmhmhmhm" is the only thing i would put on the front of a "green dot"


----------



## JamesM

You, my friend, are metal as hell.


----------



## Randy

RIP Potty


----------



## filipe200x

Lankles said:


> Before the haircut, one of my last shows with Defamer, photography by Erin Sara



Are you brother of The Ring's Samara?


----------



## WI64DL

This are the best pics I could find from me and my 7string godness!

Hope you enjoy it!
Cheers from Spain.


----------



## Meinrad




----------



## Rick

Randy said:


> RIP Potty


----------



## biswarup

Hello, Kickass pictures all over , I thought i should start posting few as well. Cheers

Rolling Stone Metal Gig at Mumbai,India 





Opened for Textures in 2009 in Bangalore,India


----------



## possumkiller

Meinrad said:


>


 
I didnt know it was possible to fit that much BADASS into one picture!


----------



## Soubi7string

idr if I posted these or not


----------



## Soubi7string

BeyondtheMorta said:


>



Devin Townsend anyone?


----------



## unclejemima218

biswarup said:


> Hello, Kickass pictures all over , I thought i should start posting few as well. Cheers
> 
> Rolling Stone Metal Gig at Mumbai,India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened for Textures in 2009 in Bangalore,India



awesome! i just checked out your band, you guys are sick! come to USA!


----------



## biswarup

unclejemima218 said:


> awesome! i just checked out your band, you guys are sick! come to USA!



Thanks man for checking out my band. 
We are releasing our album in November. We will try and at-least get a distribution there.(Hoping!) 

Cheers.


----------



## unclejemima218

biswarup said:


> Thanks man for checking out my band.
> We are releasing our album in November. We will try and at-least get a distribution there.(Hoping!)
> 
> Cheers.



Awesome!


----------



## RaceCar

Dendroaspis said:


> AAAAAARRRRRR Ye scurvydog pups!



This guy lol hell yeah


----------



## Bigfan

I think Dendroaspis might be Norway's answer to Fredrik Thordendal. Is that a lundren i spy as well?


----------



## Soubi7string

from 2 nights ago
140+ people 8D it was a rather awesome night 8D


----------



## msalazar

With my carvin that got stolen a few weeks ago, now im playin an rg7321,


----------



## cronux

here's a couple of fresh one's from last friday


----------



## AVH

Bigfan said:


> I think Dendroaspis might be Norway's answer to Fredrik Thordendal. Is that a lundren i spy as well?




Ahoy ye scallywags! Thanks, but no one does Metalface like ye olde Captain Fred...and yaar matey, that there would be a old, barnacle-encrusted Lundgren M7.


----------



## JohnIce

A few from last friday, when I managed to snap the D string after the first song Thanks to the non-locking trem though I stayed in tune and did the rest of the set with no problem.


----------



## hutchman

Here are a few from random gigs from the last year.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Hutchman, I think You're one of the only people on here with longer hair than mine.


----------



## emperor_black

is that the rizzo model? Looks awesome! Guitar and pics! 



Bekanor said:


> A couple from my band's gig last week.


----------



## archgabriel54

I'm pretty stoked with this one...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## izdashit

On one of our gigs.


----------



## ScottBTBG

post moved


----------



## Bekanor

emperor_black said:


> is that the rizzo model? Looks awesome! Guitar and pics!



It is the Rizzo, and it's a wicked sounding and playing guitar.


It neck dives pretty damn hard though, I should ask around and see if I can get some metal cavity covers made to weigh the body down a bit more.


Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Underworld

Pretty damn metal I think!!! (opening for Kataklysm, I HAD to look angry )

Well.... the guitar strap is NOT metal!


----------



## JamesM

Bekanor said:


> It is the Rizzo, and it's a wicked sounding and playing guitar.
> 
> 
> It neck dives pretty damn hard though, I should ask around and see if I can get some metal cavity covers made to weigh the body down a bit more.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!



I'm willing to wager that a strap button relocation will do infinitely more than metal cavity covers.


----------



## Underworld

archgabriel54 said:


> I'm pretty stoked with this one...


 

Wicked!!


----------



## cmdoom




----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## Rick

Underworld said:


> Pretty damn metal I think!!! (opening for Kataklysm, I HAD to look angry )
> 
> Well.... the guitar strap is NOT metal!



Nice to see an Agile in here.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Underworld said:


>


 
Now _that_ is how its done.


----------



## LLink2411

Underworld said:


>


"¿¡WHY IS NO ONE TELLING ME WHERE THE BATHROOM IS!?"


----------



## Bekanor

The Armada said:


> I'm willing to wager that a strap button relocation will do infinitely more than metal cavity covers.



Have already done that.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Agiles are sexy!


----------



## JamesM

Bekanor said:


> Have already done that.



All I'm saying is that a tenth of a square foot of any metal isn't going to weigh enough to do much, even if it is made out of Tungsten or something. I don't know.


----------



## Bekanor

Yeah I doubt I'll bother.


----------



## fretninjadave




----------



## Underworld

LLink2411 said:


> "¿¡WHY IS NO ONE TELLING ME WHERE THE BATHROOM IS!?"


 


Ahahahahahaah! MEGA-awesome comment!


----------



## CloudAC

About a 3/4 a year back with my Loomis


----------



## 7-even

From today´s band-shooting with my Ibanez RGD - I love it


----------



## mattofvengeance

What's really fucked is that I haven't owned my Hellraiser since April of last year, and I haven't played it onstage since I joined this forum. Not only that, but I've played at least ten different guitars onstage since I got my Universe last winter, and yet, I can't seem to find any pics with those guitars


----------



## tank




----------



## cregmachine

with my c.o.w signature guitar supporting blitzkrieg in newcastle


----------



## RipD

Meh and my RG1077xl


----------



## Rick

cregmachine said:


> with my c.o.w signature guitar supporting blitzkrieg in newcastle



Try again.


----------



## cregmachine




----------



## Rick

There we go.


----------



## cregmachine

Rick said:


> There we go.



thanks haha, dunno why it wouldnt work for me


----------



## Rick

Gotta take the code from the picture itself when it's posted.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah right-click, go properties and grab the address.


----------



## Bekanor

The Armada said:


> All I'm saying is that a tenth of a square foot of any metal isn't going to weigh enough to do much, even if it is made out of *Tungsten* or something. I don't know.


----------



## cronux

Rick said:


> There we go.



really hating you right now... if you got really famous and have tons of guitars, ship me this COW... God will pay you!


----------



## JamesM

Bekanor said:


>


----------



## masterdebradwic

Beer and Metal my friend!


----------



## Fisch MIOLI

probably my most metal pic


----------



## vampiregenocide

You've won the internet. Though you do look like you've spotted someone who wants to rape you.


----------



## Stealth7

Are you playing in your Reg Grundies?


----------



## Fisch MIOLI

Pisschrist said:


> Are you playing in your Reg Grundies?



Yes sir!


----------



## Stealth7

Fisch MIOLI said:


> Yes sir!



Respect for having the brass ones to do so!


----------



## Fisch MIOLI

this might be a close number two


----------



## GiantBaba

cool Psychosis mask


----------



## Fisch MIOLI

GiantBaba said:


> cool Psychosis mask



Damn that's old school man!


----------



## cregmachine

cronux said:


> really hating you right now... if you got really famous and have tons of guitars, ship me this COW... God will pay you!


 dude this guitars getting more common you can probably find one on the net tis a wonderful guitar to play


----------



## deathscar

Gotta love crazy shitty camera's!


----------



## Razzy

We were playing at a church this weekend with some touring metal bands. Yes I wore my Behemoth shirt on purpose.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Razzy said:


> We were playing at a church this weekend with some touring metal bands. Yes I wore my Behemoth shirt on purpose.






cool pics... love your guitar


----------



## ralphy1976

Fisch MIOLI said:


> probably my most metal pic




AWESOME tat!! i love japanese inspired tatoos!!!


----------



## Stealth7

Razzy said:


> We were playing at a church this weekend with some touring metal bands. Yes I wore my Behemoth shirt on purpose.



 Nice!


----------



## greenpants

hey man tutus are pretty damn metal


----------



## CodyMTS

Finally got one.. heh heh


----------



## MetalFreekz13

Basement rockin' with my Brownsville 7 String.


----------



## JunkMan13013

Me and my old RG7321 along time ago, i think this is my only pic with it.


----------



## Psionicist

I like the drummer's eyes in the 4th photo of the dude with the Behemoth shirt (just didnt want to add another quote = 1/2 page of same pics)


----------



## JettTSD

From when I still played my seven o:


----------



## ZXIIIT

Just updating my pic


----------



## ralphy1976

really badass pics man!!! glad to see that in a darker light your set of strings were much more visible than in your flat!!!

i like the 2011 "bullet proof jacket" look, pretty cool

also, how the :golf: do you breathe with all that on??!!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT

ralphy1976 said:


> really badass pics man!!! glad to see that in a darker light your set of strings were much more visible than in your flat!!!
> 
> i like the 2011 "bullet proof jacket" look, pretty cool
> 
> also, how the :golf: do you breathe with all that on??!!!!



Thanks ralphy 

You can't really see it in the pics, but I made some slits on the mask to sing/breath and for the first time in 3 years, be able to drink liquids on stage


----------



## ralphy1976

i can't really imagine having this on me, sweating like a pig for 2 hours / gig and not being able to drink!!!

you guys are truly hard core!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT

ralphy1976 said:


> i can't really imagine having this on me, sweating like a pig for 2 hours / gig and not being able to drink!!!
> 
> you guys are truly hard core!!!



It's a lot better now, still sweat, but with the vest and better mask, it's not as bad, it did suck the first 3 years though with the long sleeve vinyl trench coat and closed off mask, but it was worth it.


----------



## Bigfan

Still, how often does the mask need all the sweat and random gunk cleaned off it?


----------



## vampiregenocide

ZOMB13 said:


> Just updating my pic


 

You're fucking awesome dude.  Let me know if you come to the UK.


----------



## Tones

wish it can be better quality.. oh well. I'll post better pics of the axe i'm holding sometime soon!


----------



## ZXIIIT

vampiregenocide said:


> You're fucking awesome dude.  Let me know if you come to the UK.



Fuck yeah man, that would be awesome!



Bigfan said:


> Still, how often does the mask need all the sweat and random gunk cleaned off it?



Only thing I've cleaned what a trench coat I was borrowing, the masks have tons of stuff on them (especially my old main one)


----------



## FTFD222




----------



## ralphy1976

^ great pic man!!! great angle!! love the surfing shorts too!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

ZOMB13 said:


> Just updating my pic



Nice, but where's the dildo mask?


----------



## ralphy1976

@gunshow : using a dildo is so last year dude!!! 

sorry i had to!!!


----------



## Scookers

I've got quite a few metal pics. Here's two pretty metal ones:











I should find a way to shoot lazers from my eyes, breathe fire and play with gloves of metal. That would make these pics a bit more metal. Possibly a cape as well. Oh yeah, the lazers would also have to be incinerating kittens.


----------



## p0ke

Don't remember whether I have posted this before, but I found this epic photo of myself from 2007 which makes the rest of you look like little girls in comparison  
EDIT: Ok, looks like I did post this before, but the link is dead, so whatever.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

O-face


----------



## LavE

On stage with Causing Chaos with my Schecter!


----------



## lowbass5

from our latest show WAKE UP FEST tribute for CHI Cheng of Deftones


----------



## JohnIce

One from last night:


----------



## theshredator

I'm just oozing with brooding hate.


----------



## Iamatlas

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/136/l_ebe799abf3fb49339aef4563e9f07efd.jpg

Bad I know, but I dont play my 7 in my band anymore, and it's the only photo from a gig I've got


----------



## Switch30




----------



## Hubbas




----------



## xRANDY_SAVAGEx




----------



## p0ke

This has got to be the most metal picture of me, again, making the rest of you look like little girls  This is what I got my nickname from  Because my name's Pauli, and I look a lot like Corpsegrinder in this one -> Pauligrinder (I joined this forum before this, and I can't change my nick, so ... )






+extra "metal points" (?) for taking the picture in the basement of our house, which is extremely dark and dusty, and the ceiling was so low I hit my head to it a couple of times (I'm 1,93m tall anyways...)


----------



## Bekanor

From a gig on Saturday.


----------



## butch

Philadelphia Eagles jersey in the land of OZ? Rock on!

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## Bekanor

butch said:


> Philadelphia Eagles jersey in the land of OZ? Rock on!
> 
> Cheers,
> Butch



Yep, I was totally reppin' McCoy. Felt like a badass.


----------



## Varcolac

Leather jacket? Check.
Seven string guitar? Check.
Backing vocals? Check.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Just one of me playing the end of Sequoia Throne by Protest The Hero in my room.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

From my first show with my new band Bigot on friday


----------



## craig-sansum

ignore the shitty webcam quality


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## BillbergNT7

Me and My New ESP NT-7!!!


----------



## BillbergNT7

Me and My New ESP NT-7


----------



## Hybrid138

Epic gray sky!

Homemade tie-dye is metal? 

Now sponsored by Ozarka Water Company and What-A-Burger!


----------



## cronux

here's one of mine... kinda dark but sexy 






and a official live video that goes with it (this pics was taken from that show)


----------



## wannabguitarist

I feel like this is more "peaceful meditation" than "metal" but I like it


----------



## Hendog

cronux said:


> here's one of mine... kinda dark but sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a official live video that goes with it (this pics was taken from that show)




OK, that's pretty fackin' metal...



I dont know how you play with that intense head banging though.


----------



## Hendog

Rick said:


> There we go.



Recto and a 6505! Your covered!

Do you play them both together in ((stereo)) ?


----------



## Hendog

Meinrad said:


>






I dont really get it and I'm not sure I want to.


----------



## cronux

Hendog said:


> OK, that's pretty fackin' metal...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how you play with that intense head banging though.




Well, years of practise I guess... and some alcohol here and there


----------



## MaxStatic

Hendog said:


> I dont really get it and I'm not sure I want to.




I'm pretty sure that is the most epic win I've ever seen.


----------



## Blind Theory

MaxStatic said:


> I'm pretty sure that is the most epic win I've ever seen.



Seriously!
That was fucking badass, dude.


----------



## 7-even

Yesterday´s Gig in Frankfurt/Main:


----------



## Joeywilson

Not so much metal on my part, cause im just nipple riding at the side. My vocalist definatly emits enough metal to share with me, thus making me cool!


----------



## Soulthief

Some pics of me and my Ibanez RGD2127z
hope you guys like it..


----------



## ittoa666

p0ke said:


> Don't remember whether I have posted this before, but I found this epic photo of myself from 2007 which makes the rest of you look like little girls in comparison
> EDIT: Ok, looks like I did post this before, but the link is dead, so whatever.



Corpsegrinder?


----------



## zakattak192

Pics are from my joke improvised pornogoregrind band "Cock Defenestrator" opening for my ACTUAL band Awakened Remains, but the Cock Defenestrator pics are more metal than the Awakened Remains pics, but i still posted the most metal of the Awakened Remains pics in the standard guitar one. I digress.


----------



## RXTN




----------



## Efilnikufesin

zakattak192 said:


> Pics are from my joke improvised pornogoregrind band "Cock Defenestrator" opening for my ACTUAL band Awakened Remains, but the Cock Defenestrator pics are more metal than the Awakened Remains pics, but i still posted the most metal of the Awakened Remains pics in the standard guitar one. I digress.



How could you not tell me about cock defenestrator? I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS!


----------



## zakattak192

Efilnikufesin said:


> How could you not tell me about cock defenestrator? I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS!



IM SORRY JORDAN! <3 i love you


----------



## CooleyJr




----------



## mikebled

With my band Meridian during a gig at Obsidian.(Philippines)


----------



## mikebled

Gig at Saguijo,Makati City.


----------



## izdashit

^Nice! Sana mapanood ko kayo sometime hehe.


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## mikebled

At Club Dredd, Eastwood Libis.


----------



## scherzo1928

Trying to cut the top on my 7.






quite metal.


----------



## MaxStatic

^After seeing what you ended up with, that is the most metal pic ever!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Supporting Woods of Ypres at Ralph's in Worcester, MA, on March 17, 2011:


----------



## mikernaut

Great pic, you weren't by chance playing "Purple haze"? lol.

very cool purple light trails


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

mikernaut said:


> Great pic, you weren't by chance playing "Purple haze"? lol.
> 
> very cool purple light trails



I don't know where the purple came from, honestly, but I think it looks really cool


----------



## BlackSomber

^@ dude with saw...
using a metal saw to make a metal guitar for a metal pic


----------



## squid-boy




----------



## guitarzombie

here


----------



## ZXIIIT

guitarzombie said:


> here



Pretty zazzy


----------



## guitarzombie

^ thanks fellow undead


----------



## MetalMyke

Does it look metal to you guys? XD. Thats the best I have at the moment; mayhaps more shall be taken once I get Blackouts.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

squid-boy said:


>



So there's *Noodles* and this guy.

That's makes *two* angry midgets on SS.org.


----------



## ABYSMAL FATE

Heres one from a recent show getting down on a Schecter







ABYSMAL FATE | redwood City, CA | Metal / BRUTAL DEVIOUS INSIDIOUS / ABYS-METAL | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## ABYSMAL FATE




----------



## 7-even

RGD and K7 in action.


----------



## squid-boy

CrushingAnvil said:


> So there's *Noodles* and this guy.
> 
> That's makes *two* angry midgets on SS.org.



You'd be angry too if you were only 5'9". 

However, I see how my attempt to mimic the trollface.jpeg was misinterpreted as anger.


----------



## xshreditupx

NEW ENGLAND METAL FEST 2011








photo credit:RTTP


----------



## Rick

Some good pics, Pat!


----------



## Alberto7

xshreditupx said:


> NEW ENGLAND METAL FEST 2011
> photo credit:RTTP



Sir, you just ooze pure fuckin' metal


----------



## xshreditupx

Alberto7 said:


> Sir, you just ooze pure fuckin' metal



well thank you sir, i love what i do man. LOVE IT


----------



## Triple7

Here is one from back in 2008






...and here is one from a gig I played a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JohnIce

A pretty cool one from a few weeks back, a little diffuse maybe:


----------



## possumkiller

After getting this thing set up and tweaked a bit. $125 at a pawn shop.


----------



## Alberto7

^ There's nothing much more metal than that, really.


----------



## Norstorm




----------



## Sir Euric

Alberto7 said:


> ^ There's nothing much more metal than that, really.


 
Yes, and thats why I took the pic of him in that spot, just for fun LOL.


----------



## assfreely

My Brian Moore i9.7 and the Who Just Farted face...


----------



## JohnIce

This one's more boy band than metal, but w/e


----------



## SageK

This?





Or this?


----------



## evolusean13

first show lol.


----------



## Uncreative123

From this past Friday:


----------



## naavanka_

A pic from this weeks thursday


----------



## 77zark77

lost something ?

cool pic !


----------



## Terminus1993

Yep.


----------



## theicon2125

Willem cremer said:


> This is me and my Seven string Custom signature Explorer



that is quite possible the most metal guitar I have ever seen


----------



## Chris_N

Emergenza contest, Munich - we destroyed the audience, which was mainly pop and indiefans.
One girl said afterwards: this was the most horrible music i ever heard in my life!
We took that as a compliment


----------



## JohnIce

A few cool ones from a recent video shoot


----------



## ZXIIIT

Killing Joke cancelled their tour, so we got asked VERY last minute to take their spot last week (notice I forgot my armbands)






Adema played the same venue the night before and forgot a cap backstage


----------



## Terminus1993

Chris_N said:


> Emergenza contest, Munich - we destroyed the audience, which was mainly pop and indiefans.
> One girl said afterwards: this was the most horrible music i ever heard in my life!
> We took that as a compliment



Emergenza Contest sucks really hard, I've joined the local gig of that competition here in Italy, the 90% of the band are Indie/pop/Alternative/Noise(The bad one), and most of them play awful and boring song


----------



## Alberto7

Terminus1993 said:


> Emergenza Contest sucks really hard, I've joined the local gig of that competition here in Italy, the 90% of the band are Indie/pop/Alternative/Noise(The bad one), and most of them play awful and boring song



This. I participated with my band in Madrid in 2008, and, as a contest, it's just so shitty. Basically, the band who manages to bring more friends wins. After all the bands play that day, the host asks the crowd to raise their hands to vote for their favorite band; then the host proceeds to count how many hands are in the air for each band. Of course, the band that has managed to bring more friends will win. Most of the bands are really just not good at all, either.


----------



## kaanman36

Not the most metal pic ever, but here I am with my 7.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Alberto7

^  That's just such a great picture.


----------



## nojyeloot

Alberto7 said:


> ^  That's just such a great picture.



hah, thanks man. That was from our show Saturday night in Bryan, TX.

Should be another one I'll post soon.


----------



## BlackMesa

Sooo much METAL in that pic!!


----------



## vinniemallet

Rocking with my mh-307 
Into The Abyss | Facebook


----------



## texturedhead




----------



## unclejemima218

It's not "metal" by any means, but it's all I got!






edit: I look half asleep. derrrrrrrp


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some from one of our last Metallica tribute shows:
























































Very UN-Metallica I know.  But playing with pyro onstage was awesome!


----------



## Bekanor

I love that you taped your hand up like Kirk for authenticity.


----------



## RXTN

SageK said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this?



You look like this emokid from Twightligh, pattison or whatever


----------



## Blasphemer

Fairly metal. 






A little bit moreso






TUXEDO METAL!


----------



## K_7sinZ

playin' them brutals is fun!


----------



## JettTSD

Here's one from one of my band's first shows, the Volume pot on my guitar randomly went out and had to use this schecter I wasn't a big fan of.





And here's a more recent one, kinda


----------



## MobiusR

JettTSD said:


> Here's one from one of my band's first shows, the Volume pot on my guitar randomly went out and had to use this schecter I wasn't a big fan of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a more recent one, kinda



haha i saw you at the hard rock last last week


----------



## zack6

on stage...
custom ibanez S 7string in black satin










sorry for the bad quality...

with my girl


----------



## Murmel

^
Having an Asian girlfriend who plays guitar is seriously double win. Congratulations good sir.


----------



## Slayer89

Did some modeling for my Fiancee. A couple of my favorites.


----------



## zack6

Murmel said:


> ^
> Having an Asian girlfriend who plays guitar is seriously double win. Congratulations good sir.



thanx man i'm just lucky hehe 


@slayer89 : wow nice ax man, gonna get schecter loomis next year


----------



## Lucas_061287

Sadly, this is the only pic of me with a 7 string. Whats even MORE sad is that it was a FAKE Ibanez K7 that I got ripped off on at a pawn shop. But, it played decent, so I can't complain.


----------



## the fuhrer

JohnIce said:


>


Charlie from Lost?


----------



## Slayer89

zack6 said:


> @slayer89 : wow nice ax man, gonna get schecter loomis next year



Thanks man. It's really a great guitar.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Just going through this thread, and noticed that I apparently neglected to post this one from last October...playing a Hallowe'en show with RVG:TZM at a bar in Maryland. The room we played in looks like someone's living room, but hey, whatever.


----------



## Lucas_061287

^ That looks JUST like my ex's parent's living room actually.


----------



## Rick

Ari not playing the Dragonrider? I'm shocked!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Rick said:


> Ari not playing the Dragonrider? I'm shocked!



I didn't know what the venue was gonna be like, other than that it was al bar kind of in the middle of nowhere, and I was expecting to drink more than I usually do at shows. It was one of those situations where I wasn't comfortable bringing my one-of-a-kind custom guitar that I've put a couple years and a couple thousand dollars into, so I decided to take my backup 7 instead.

Actually, the backup 7 may become a primary 7 for a different band that I'm in the process of trying out for. I've been working on making that one giggable in its own right


----------



## nojyeloot

*From our Farewell Show:*

Blue flames from searing hot squeels...





Don't look at me, look at dude in the front:


----------



## filipe200x

Sorry if i already posted this last year, i don't remember. Since, i thought of posting now. I'm 27 and in a halloween costume. I can't get more 'metow' than that.


----------



## filipe200x

nojyeloot said:


> *From our Farewell Show:*
> 
> Blue flames from searing hot squeels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations dude! You have some nice chicks digging you at the front! #wantthatformetoo


----------



## Rafa_Element

Here is my contribution!


----------



## Uplay_2slow

The most metal pic I have of me and my Ibby...


----------



## guitarzombie

some pics from my *first live show ever*. only as a session guitarist for 1 night, though. (one night stand, haha). but we rocked the place hard 
















please view the other photos here


----------



## nojyeloot

filipe200x said:


> nojyeloot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *From our Farewell Show:*
> 
> Blue flames from searing hot squeels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations dude! You have some nice chicks digging you at the front! #wantthatformetoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah thanks man BUT ACTUALLY, the one with the shirt off is a DUDE. We call him "Metal Mike". He has the MOST wicked hair/beard whips:
> 
> View attachment 21897
Click to expand...


----------



## amadeus

old show Agile 727


----------



## ajbrassington

Not really all that metal, but here are some of me with my Damien 7 at some early gigs.


----------



## Murmel

nojyeloot said:


> filipe200x said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah thanks man BUT ACTUALLY, the one with the shirt off is a DUDE. We call him "Metal Mike". He has the MOST wicked hair/beard whips:
> 
> View attachment 21897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the girl in the back doing? Looks like she's either pushing him forward or trying to bat off his hair
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeH

Not very metal, but I think it's a sweet fucking picture.


----------



## guitarzombie

^ i like the colors. everything really stands out, and the picture doesn't fall apart, despite no element is colored the same.


----------



## b7string

nojyeloot said:


> filipe200x said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah thanks man BUT ACTUALLY, the one with the shirt off is a DUDE. We call him "Metal Mike". He has the MOST wicked hair/beard whips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a sneaking suspicion it was a dude, from behind they were far too beautiful to be a girl at a metal show. I know that sounds weird...
Click to expand...


----------



## jkguitar

MikeH said:


> Not very metal, but I think it's a sweet fucking picture.


Sick Carvin. >


----------



## RXTN




----------



## 77zark77

Uplay_2slow said:


> The most metal pic I have of me and my Ibby...


 
JESUS ! What's that scalloped customized Ibz ?


----------



## tank

this is me 

the shirt says all XD


----------



## Hybrid138

Me and my Bernie Rico Jr!






...

Ok, it's not mine... 'Tis Misha's...


----------



## filipe200x

nojyeloot said:


> filipe200x said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah thanks man BUT ACTUALLY, the one with the shirt off is a DUDE. We call him "Metal Mike". He has the MOST wicked hair/beard whips:
> 
> View attachment 21897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked like a chick
Click to expand...


----------



## BobbyBaja

Here's the only decent one I have... for now ;D


----------



## Semi-pro

The only gig documented with my RG7620 w/ pink mirror pickguard and Warpig7's. (I'm the guy with a hairy face  ) I miss that axe  - had to sell it for funding a 6-string and got me an untouched Viper-1000 in olympic white. Fortunately the thing rocks so much that i'm beginnig to get over with losing the RG


----------



## OhMyGoliath




----------



## K_7sinZ

just got myself a new modded Ibanez RG7321, hooray.
(in Brugge mothafucka's)


----------



## Exploder

I know it's not a seven, but I had to throw this up here. This is going back about 4-5years now.


----------



## digitalpig

K_7sinZ said:


> (in *Brugge* mothafucka's)



I've heard it's a f*cking shithole.





F**king Bruges - YouTube



Don't take it personal. I had to do this.


----------



## cwhitey2

You decide if they are 'metal'


----------



## Phrygian

photo taken at Nordic Fest when we played there a couple of days ago, great festival! 

Im using my Carvin DC727 with warpigs 






All props to the rightful owner/photographer!


----------



## Crank

Here is mine pic:






cheers,
Mike


----------



## K_7sinZ

digitalpig said:


> I've heard it's a f*cking shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F**king Bruges - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take it personal. I had to do this.



Yeah, well... it is. Brugge was bombed to the ground in the second world war, and they'v rebuilt it. It's done very well, but if you know it, you feel like you'r walking in a theme park..

I only went there to get the guitar


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Tube amps, 7 strings and beer kegs. Need nothing else.


----------



## dalaran

What am I doing?


----------



## Kamikaze7

Here's the newest one I figured would be metal enough... Even though it's not on stage, but still...


----------



## Blasphemer

dalaran said:


> What am I doing?



I have a feeling... Youre not colin...


----------



## Gor22don33

Heh, Sevenator, it's so weird seeing someone else playing that guitar. 

Sorry, don't have any 'metal' looking pics from when I had it... lol


----------



## dis89

Kamikaze7 said:


> Here's the newest one I figured would be metal enough... Even though it's not on stage, but still...


You`re definitely right, that is metal.


----------



## Kamikaze7

dis89 said:


> You`re definitely right, that is metal.



 Thanks man!!! But here is what it looks like under the blacklight(s)...


----------



## Adam

Not metal but had to post a shot of me and my 2000 UV


----------



## Don Vito

dalaran said:


> What am I doing?


Hey! It's touch guitar guy from Behold the Arctopus!!


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign

ok heres one from our last show... none rockin the 7 as of yet since I have yet to rock it onstage.


----------



## SammyKillChambers

This is my most recent


----------



## Kaos-G




----------



## Ulvhedin

Squeek. Me and my UV


----------



## Blasphemer

Here's a new one from last night. First picture of my new(ish) S live





(I have no idea whats going on with our other guitarists headstock)

Here's a solo pic:


----------



## CloudAC

A very successful (and sweaty) gig about 2 months back, I am gonna miss this guitar!


----------



## Murmel

Blasphemer said:


> Here's a new one from last night. First picture of my new(ish) S live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have no idea whats going on with our other guitarists headstock)



What the..? Total mindfuck on that double headstock


----------



## Alberto7

^ That... What?! I didn't notice that the first time I saw the photo. That's fucking creepy


----------



## c4tze




----------



## ThisWorldIsOurs

Me with my new(ish) BFR 7 String!


----------



## mikebled

Armed with my RG7321. Moshpit Sundays (Freedom bar, PHL)


----------



## violent mouth




----------



## 7StringedBeast

@ Alien Amps Fest, demoing the Alien Rocket w/ 4x12 cab loaded with Alien Ace speakers, just guitar -> amp.


----------



## uncle_sprinter

This is the most metal picture of my 7 and I that I could come up with, my friend sarah did it for me.


----------



## shoegazer

Terno Inferno @ Saguijo


----------



## Double A

Recent show.


----------



## CrowCore777

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## K_7sinZ

Most metal pic, playing our farewellshow.
Merry christmass y'all!


----------



## Visigor

.


----------



## s_k_mullins

c4tze said:


>



Laser wang!


----------



## swollenpickle

Lol Agile


----------



## TheAmazingBlob




----------



## Scone

Recent gig. Rockin the Omen!


----------



## Erazoender

Yeah......... that's all I got. NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...dc-727-claro-walnut-content-pic-heavyish.html


----------



## damigu




----------



## Mehnike

super ass metal


----------



## damigu

i suck at posting pictures, apparently, because my last attempt didn't work!


----------



## BlackMesa

Mehnike said:


> super ass metal



HOLY SHIT!!!!!


----------



## ble3eding

I just saw this Thread and thought of posting for fun !! METAL \m/


----------



## Alberto7

damigu said:


> i suck at posting pictures, apparently, because my last attempt didn't work!



That is one SICK picture. Love it!



ble3eding said:


> I just saw this Thread and thought of posting for fun !! METAL \m/



Hahaha I can't believe I just saw this photo, brah. Glad you finally decided to post! Welcome aboard


----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## chubby-ol-gangster-core

ble3eding said:


> I just saw this Thread and thought of posting for fun !! METAL \m/



you got a blackstar series one but you are playing a damien? no hate dude, but that doesn't seem like it helps your sound.


----------



## b7string

chubby-ol-gangster-core said:


> you got a blackstar series one but you are playing a damien? no hate dude, but that doesn't seem like it helps your sound.



Whaaat? Why don't you have an Ibanez like everyone else?!?  The damien has EMG's, a mahogany body and bolt-on maple neck, why would that not help his sound? Tone is so subjective after all... maybe the damien is exactly what he wants? Besides, i'ts a very metal pic!


----------



## Alberto7

chubby-ol-gangster-core said:


> you got a blackstar series one but you are playing a damien? no hate dude, but that doesn't seem like it helps your sound.





b7string said:


> Whaaat? Why don't you have an Ibanez like everyone else?!?  The damien has EMG's, a mahogany body and bolt-on maple neck, why would that not help his sound? Tone is so subjective after all... maybe the damien is exactly what he wants? Besides, i'ts a very metal pic!



Haha I know the guy personally. The Blackstar is not his. It was either the venue's, a rental, or a borrowed amp for that gig. His Damien is actually not a bad guitar at all. I dig it, and I wouldn't mind owning one of those, even if I already own a Carvin. As far as I know, he's looking around for a new 7 anyway. Quite a shame, though, that he rarely posts here; he's a really nice dude, one hell of a player, and really creative.


----------



## Oddkid

Kamikaze7 said:


> Here's the newest one I figured would be metal enough... Even though it's not on stage, but still...



Metalist lollipop man ever?


----------



## chubby-ol-gangster-core

b7string said:


> Whaaat? Why don't you have an Ibanez like everyone else?!?  The damien has EMG's, a mahogany body and bolt-on maple neck, why would that not help his sound? Tone is so subjective after all... maybe the damien is exactly what he wants? Besides, i'ts a very metal pic!



I'm just asking, because the damien and damien elites that I have played were less than what i hoped, but then again, real guitarists could play any guitar fine.


----------



## Gabe_LTD

Here is me and my 7, Pretty metal if you ask me.


----------



## Van Heezey

Gabe_ESP said:


> Here is me and my 7, Pretty metal if you ask me.



Bahahahahaha 

the "just being me" part got me good.


----------



## Gabe_LTD

Van Heezey said:


> Bahahahahaha
> 
> the "just being me" part got me good.



haha I Had to it, all these lame teen girls do shit like this on facebook So I thought it would be funny to do the same.XD


----------



## IkarusOnFire

While Narcissus is busy checking himself in the mirror, I'll project myself into this forum, pretending I do it for the lulz...Anyhoo, I sold the schecter, so a live pic is also included with my latest custom


----------



## goldsteinat0r

No shots with my 7, but I see some six stringers in here so I'll join in. 

Recent rehearsal:





Show at UT Knoxville a few years ago with my trusty bucker-armed strat:





Another show with my college band. Guitar is an LTD EC 256. Total piece of poo. Looked awesome though.


----------



## kerska

Here's a few of me from different eras of shows...














We were pretty fond of "guitar acrobatics" back in the day before doom squats starting taking off...


----------



## Rick

kerska said:


> We were pretty fond of "guitar acrobatics" back in the day before doom squats starting taking off...



Oh shit, you played in House of Atreus? I fucking loved you guys!!!!!!!


----------



## kerska

Rick said:


> Oh shit, you played in House of Atreus? I fucking loved you guys!!!!!!!



Yeah we broke up in '06. I fucking miss the shit out of that band, but all the other guys have equally as bad ass projects they are in and out of at different times.

But that's awesome that the name resonates in different places and someone recognized it


----------



## Prestofly

IkarusOnFire said:


> While Narcissus is busy checking himself in the mirror, I'll project myself into this forum, pretending I do it for the lulz...Anyhoo, I sold the schecter, so a live pic is also included with my latest custom



muy brutals! is that a savage or a blackmore in the one pic?


----------



## damigu

IkarusOnFire said:


>



i'm usually not crazy for spalts, but that kelly is gorgeous. what is it?


----------



## Rick

kerska said:


> Yeah we broke up in '06. I fucking miss the shit out of that band, but all the other guys have equally as bad ass projects they are in and out of at different times.
> 
> But that's awesome that the name resonates in different places and someone recognized it



Absolutely. Josh hooked me up with the album about a year ago and it's on constant rotation on my iPod.


----------



## kerska

Rick said:


> Absolutely. Josh hooked me up with the album about a year ago and it's on constant rotation on my iPod.


 
That's awesome. So if that was a year ago then it may be safe to assume you know about his Idoler project?


----------



## Rick

kerska said:


> That's awesome. So if that was a year ago then it may be safe to assume you know about his Idoler project?



Correct. And Eat Dead People. Really good shit.


----------



## MobiusR

YUP


----------



## amarshism




----------



## rgk7




----------



## RIVIERA

Hey guys, this is my first time posting here. Just bought my Schecter Damien-Elite 7 yesterday. This is my first 7 string, I'm loving it so far!


----------



## BURNTHEPRIEST94

Agile Septor Elite 727


----------



## Pikka Bird

damigu said:


> i'm usually not crazy for spalts, but that kelly is gorgeous. what is it?


Forgive me for imposing, but it's a JEH Gutiars Custom, and here's a build diary.


----------



## splint-rider

hey ! From france


----------



## Ulvhedin

Not exactly metal, or a picture, but I like it enough to share  
Drawing off one of my vids by a friend\fan\something like that;


----------



## the britt shredder

splint-rider said:


> hey ! From france




How come you get 2 Ibanez when i don't have any...?


----------



## splint-rider

the britt shredder said:


> How come you get 2 Ibanez when i don't have any...?


----------



## Heroin

IkarusOnFire said:


> While Narcissus is busy checking himself in the mirror, I'll project myself into this forum, pretending I do it for the lulz...Anyhoo, I sold the schecter, so a live pic is also included with my latest custom



your hair is epic man, js


----------



## eaeolian

Looks like "moron" should be applied to the guy that has 2K posts and hasn't figured out that bitching about rep will get you a week off.


----------



## DarkRain93

This one is inspired from Doom metal like My Dying Bride and Type O Negative, inspirations to me. and yes its a tad dark , sorry.


----------



## Gabe_LTD

damigu said:


> i suck at posting pictures, apparently, because my last attempt didn't work!




MOSt metal Picture of all time...Seriously


----------



## damigu

Gabe_ESP said:


> MOSt metal Picture of all time...Seriously



thanks, man.
it was an idea i've had for a while, but i had to wait until i had a decent camera so that i could finally pull it off.



eaeolian said:


> Looks like "moron" should be applied to the guy that has 2K posts and hasn't figured out that bitching about rep will get you a week off.



absolutely right--i let some schmuck get in my head.


----------



## a curry




----------



## a curry

oh and heres a pic of my buddy holding this ridiculous thing


----------



## Ulvhedin

Aint me, but guess who?


----------



## jswaggs

My band, Oceanwalker at the Cobra Lounge in Chicago - 3/30/2012

My Schecter Hellraiser C-7


----------



## Bekanor

Not as metal as live pics but it was nice to get all my 7's into the one shot.


----------



## i_love_tazzus

damigu said:


> i suck at posting pictures, apparently, because my last attempt didn't work!



Are you kidding me? I'd do anything to be able to post process a photo like this one...!!!

This rules. Well done.


----------



## FinnBehemoth

Bekanor said:


> Not as metal as live pics but it was nice to get all my 7's into the one shot.





That is a sweet collection dude!


----------



## Bekanor

Thanks. 

Too bad I can't get my 5 6 strings in shot.


----------



## Dooky

Mehnike said:


> super ass metal



What's "ass metal"


----------



## Glint Symmetry

Yup is not metal and is not live act...but im just a guitar player in my studio...

but i am a producer of Psychedelic trance(Dark/Ambient and progressive),and it rocks to lol so here my live acts photos...





me and some dj of the house...i was a invited dj that night...




my first live act about 5 years ago...





one crazy night...Dr hoffman rulessss LOL


----------



## Bekanor

Dooky said:


> What's "ass metal"



From the look on his face, I'd wager it's whatever is happening to him in that photo, doesn't look pleasant either.


----------



## Dennface




----------



## Leviathus

just got this today....it'll be so long before i'm bored

also its been a while since i've been on this forum, being void of a sev for a while, its cool to be back in your club.


----------



## Moltar

Universe Power!


----------



## BoomBoyBooms

Bekanor said:


> Not as metal as live pics but it was nice to get all my 7's into the one shot.



.................... HOW DO YOU HAVE THAT MUCH MONEY D: dude those guitars are my dream guitars!  why dont i know you in person


----------



## Bekanor

BoomBoyBooms said:


> .................... HOW DO YOU HAVE THAT MUCH MONEY D: dude those guitars are my dream guitars!  why dont i know you in person





I'm actually a man of pretty simple means, I just wheel and deal like a boss. 

Which is to say I don't have a social life so I have no problem saving money. 

As for knowing me personally, a lot of hamburgers eat a lot of people here, I dunno if you could handle it bro.


----------



## Waller

Extreme practice session.


----------



## Hybrid138

At first I 






and den I serious'd


----------



## RuffeDK

'Cuz ur worth it <3


----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## ble3eding

b7string said:


> Whaaat? Why don't you have an Ibanez like everyone else?!?  The damien has EMG's, a mahogany body and bolt-on maple neck, why would that not help his sound? Tone is so subjective after all... maybe the damien is exactly what he wants? Besides, i'ts a very metal pic!



O shit i havent come on to the site for ages , cheers for feedback , its been a while since i actually sold that damien and upgraded to a Damien elite which is sweeet in my opinion ~ the previous one was my first ever 7 stringer ~ so i decided to get the cheaper one to test it out and bloody hell i am hooked on to 7's ~ and like Alberto ( good to see u here man XD ) had mentioned , the black star was at the venue i played at and it was one hell of an amp ! i decided to stay away from Ibanez's cz its everywhere and its annoying ~ i wana find something simple and make it awesome like how the late  Dimebag did \m/
and in the end , alot of it matters on how awesome the guitarist is !


----------



## ASoC

First gig with my current band today, I really liked this picture that a friend took


----------



## simulclass83

ASoC said:


> First gig with my current band today, I really liked this picture that a friend took


That's awesome, remove the guitar and you're taking a poop .


----------



## 77zark77

ASoC said:


> First gig with my current band today, I really liked this picture that a friend took


 
First gig sometimes hurts !


----------



## ASoC

simulclass83 said:


> That's awesome, remove the guitar and you're taking a poop .


 


77zark77 said:


> First gig sometimes hurts !


 
 thanks guys

My friends like to tell me that I make orgasm faces when I play


----------



## juwanfidle09




----------



## rabia

Not really a metal pic but nice. .


----------



## highlordmugfug

simulclass83 said:


> That's awesome, remove the guitar and you're taking a poop .


You 'd my constipation joke.


----------



## Dooky

POOPIN' IN PROGRESS





POOPIN' COMPLETE


----------



## orthodox41

This is when I opened for Decapitated back in October


----------



## simulclass83

^You remind me of Thordendal, probably the hair.


----------



## orthodox41

Yeah, I've been told that before


----------



## highlordmugfug

simulclass83 said:


> ^You remind me of Thordendal, probably the hair.


Definitely the hair.


----------



## rabia

nice. .pics look very pretty. .


----------



## Rustee

Haven't played a show with my seven yet, but this is with my six:







And this is during one of the bands that opened for us. Lol:


----------



## Syv




----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## tm20

hi everyone, i'm new here. thought this would be a good place for my first post. i've been checking this forum out as a guest for a while and it seems really friendly and helpful so i decided to join ^_^ anyway, here's me and my RGD2127z


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

this one is horrible xD


----------



## Mordecai

metal as fuck.


----------



## oneblackened

I do believe this qualifies.


----------



## wizbit81

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/imag0643q.jpg/

because you live close to work and can rock out at lunch!!!

edit: Tried to put a pic in like you guys do, but I couldn't work out how (yes n00b) so I had to use a link. How DO you do it?


----------



## izdashit

juwanfidle09 said:


>




Post the Schecter 8 as well! Lol.


----------



## Soubi7string

MEATBALLZ ENUF?!


----------



## Ulvhedin

^ 2nd shot is king


----------



## Soubi7string

Ulvhedin said:


> ^ 2nd shot is king



I call it long haired picasso playing TEKNIGUL DEAF MEATBALLZ

also my girlfriend did live photos for my show that I hosted
with Abnormality, Eraless, and Unspoken Triumph so she could get started on her way to doing live photography and get a portfolio going.
For her first time taking live show pics I think she did AMAZINGLY!


----------



## juwanfidle09

izdashit said:


> Post the Schecter 8 as well! Lol.



I posted it here 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...4-belated-ngd-schecter-blackjack-atx-8-a.html


----------



## Destructionuponusguitar

I have 2 to choose from... Sorry cant decide


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Toone & Townsend hardware, in red + insane piece of (true) mahogany in a Dreamer guitar...that's metal.


----------



## Hybrid138

7StringedBeast said:


> Toone & Townsend hardware, in red + insane piece of (true) mahogany in a Dreamer guitar...that's metal.



do you have anymore pics of that guitar? Looks awesome!


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Hybrid138 said:


> do you have anymore pics of that guitar? Looks awesome!



Yep, this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/182060-dreamer-guitarworks-official-thread.html


----------



## marceloGuerra

this my metal pic!

you can check my videos and give some feedback if you want to!


----------



## JoeyW

I'm not very metal. The first one is pretty recent from a really cool venue in Calgary and the other one is from last year opening for The Contortionist at The Rickshaw in Vancouver.


----------



## Idaho

Me dicking around at home!


----------



## Hdjoeh

My band at the Cobra Lounge in Chicago earlier this year:


----------



## Rick

JoeyW said:


> I'm not very metal. The first one is pretty recent from a really cool venue in Calgary and the other one is from last year opening for The Contortionist at The Rickshaw in Vancouver.



What's yo band's name?


----------



## WhiteWalls

lulz








(this one's not metal at all, I just wanted to sneak a trollface in)


----------



## Christian Noir

fretninjadave said:


>



The headless 7 stringer lives!


----------



## MASS DEFECT




----------



## wilch

There must always be an axe in Winterfell


----------



## Red&Die

My live pics with BRJs...


----------



## Athor

Old picture of me edited by a friend.. The guitar is not a 7 tho but can it be more metal? 

Playing guitar in front of the gates of hell!


----------



## michael777

That's a sick guitar Dano.


----------



## Chris Riegger

Here's a pic of me and my 7 string.


----------



## mysterior

quite metal,isn't it?  

greetings from russia, guys


----------



## ingeseb




----------



## Eclipse

is this metiL


----------



## richzen

Rocking in front of the green screen


----------



## mysterior

richzen said:


> Rocking in front of the green screen



niceeeeeeeee


----------



## kylendm

I think I win.


----------



## 77zark77

it's not "metal", it's "wood"


----------



## mysterior

77zark77 said:


> it's not "metal", it's "wood"



 looool!


----------



## alientodegato

ingeseb said:


>



Is Alejandro Amenábar, the Spanish filmmaker!!!


----------



## alientodegato

"I'm smelling shit" Patented face


----------



## Bigfan

alientodegato said:


> "I'm smelling shit" Patented face



How did you get to play with His Holiness Rob Halford?


----------



## LoopQuantum

I am not very metal.


----------



## Sang-Drax

My band's reunion after five years!






It's not _my_ seven, though


----------



## DanielLunardi

Hi folks, Daniel From Brazil here... this photo was taken in a show that we made in a geat park here in São Paulo, BR. This is my Samick SFR777 Korea Guitar...


----------



## 7-even

Our last gig in the Batschkapp in Frankfurt am Main, Germany.


----------



## abadonae

I don't take a good picture but there are these 2 i suppose!

Both are taken with my siggery custom (NGD still impending) 

trying desperately to grow my hair back then as well


----------



## Cmohr94

This was a few months ago, it's still the most metal picture of me on stage.


----------



## AlexQ1993




----------



## shaunduane




----------



## nic0us




----------



## JohnIce

The title did say "most gay pic of you and your 7"... right?


----------



## a curry




----------



## Brill

JohnIce said:


> The title did say "most gay pic of you and your 7"... right?



 you don't look gay.


----------



## Oxygen42

What's more Metal than the Petrucci soloing pose? (with my strap falling off!)


----------



## cypher858

I win.


----------



## Oxygen42

cypher858 said:


> I win.



My god. That mouth looks like something from a horror movie.


----------



## Ben.Last

Oxygen42 said:


> My god. That mouth looks like something from a horror movie.


----------



## Oxygen42

Lern2swim said:


> (Huge Picture which I will not quote)



That is frighteningly accurate.


----------



## Rizza

Not me, but THIS is the most metal picture of all time, if you don't know, now you know. Ben Weinman... does not... fuck around


----------



## Rick

JohnIce said:


> The title did say "most gay pic of you and your 7"... right?


----------



## 77zark77

Rick said:


>


 
if it's only when elephants are pink, I agree !


----------



## ooidort

I thought this was pretty metal.


----------



## Alice AKW




----------



## jarnozz

The most metal pic I´ve got. A gig last night. Hard to pose when you´re playing difficult stuff!


----------



## christheasian




----------



## ZXIIIT

Using my ARZ307 at the first ever Morphesia show (my Black Metal band)


----------



## Darkchylde89




----------



## mysterior

JohnIce said:


> The title did say "most gay pic of you and your 7"... right?



if i were gay...anyway awesome foto, dude!


----------



## Tjore

Probbably the best one I got..


----------



## WhiteWalls

Is this metal enough?


----------



## Kharon

christheasian said:


>



Heart & Hands sidedrops?


----------



## Buddha92

doin some Angel Vivaldi taps from "A Martian Winter"


----------



## bradthelegend




----------



## Taylor

Never been in a band, so I don't have any pics of me playing live but here is one of me and my seven.


----------



## studmiester7




----------



## Selkies

First weekend of February playing Ice Jam 2013, After us was I, The Breather, And Misery Signals

Great show


----------



## DeathMentaL




----------



## EFooteSCH

a couple live shots!


----------



## Loomer

JohnIce said:


> The title did say "most gay pic of you and your 7"... right?



Are you implying that metal ISN'T inherently homoerotic?! Because it is 

Anyway, my latest concert pic may just be the exact opposite of this:


----------



## CatEye

I like the revsharp777s picture. It's so attractive. You look so awesome !


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I think my most metal picture would be this. It's my Esp Ltd SC607B, back then with SD Invaders, and now with Lace Deathbar/X-Bar pickups.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Few recent ones.

Squirrelly Arts





Morphesia


----------



## fguitar82

this is me and my lefty seven!


----------



## abadonae

My favourite so far \m/


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Notice the face? Yeah, that's ultimate metal right there


----------



## bastardbullet

One with the iby rg7321 from 2010, and the other one with schecter hellraiser c-7 from 2011 while i was on stage with my ex-band crossfire. Good times..


----------



## christheasian

Kharon said:


> Heart & Hands sidedrops?


yeah, i play with hearts & hands.
 good eye!


----------



## CrazyBass

Spectors are awesome

also, this was taken in a gig we did in Tokyo, so its even more awesome


----------



## killertone

Me and my ESP Eclipse 7 String.


----------



## -42-

Friend took some iPhone shots of my band's last practice, just lo-res enough for this ultra hxc logo, should be pretty apparent which one is me.


----------



## Loomer




----------



## staytuned

meh...


----------



## staytuned




----------



## JustMac

Loomer said:


>


Where's Papa Emeritus?


----------



## Jes




----------



## srouth1960

Ibanez RG1077XL and maybe a not so metal look.


----------



## trashed

probably the best i have at the moment


----------



## matisq

2 Pictures


----------



## beyondcosmos

JohnIce said:


> The title did say "most gay pic of you and your 7"... right?



That dancing pink elephant is the manliest shit I've ever seen on this website.


----------



## KGINDI7




----------



## Loomer

JustMac said:


> Where's Papa Emeritus?



Doing crab squats in the pit.


----------



## SuperNovaRG1570

a few of mine, inside gym Post Workout Metal shake 

it was the day when the UV PWH was delivered to me while i was workin out


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Rocking the f_u_ck out with my heavily customized Squier Stagemaster 7...this was an awesome show.


----------



## Lickers

This is actually a pic of an actual photograph as digi cameras were still rare when I was still in the business!

Opening for Motorhead in 2000.


----------



## Basti

cos some of us don't have a band

and apparently I'm upside down


----------



## Musza




----------



## donray1527

I'm having a bunch of pics taken at my next gig lol


----------



## donray1527

Musza said:


>



Where did you get that!?


----------



## donray1527

thanks for the counter rep guys. I didnt know not to quote pics on the sam page. Wont happen again.


----------



## michu123PL

Here's me, with an IBZ AX7221 (I don't own this anymore 'cos the neck was just too uncomfortable for me).


----------



## Carnage

\m/


----------



## Ron Head




----------



## zechah

the 7 string MESHUGGAH face


----------



## gofyourself

Really? Gay.


----------



## jonajon91

^ good luck of these forums.


----------



## Rick

gofyourself said:


> Really? Gay.



Thanks for that insightful opinion.


----------



## -42-




----------



## Robby the Robot

That face. How did my friend capture that face.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

This is about 2 years ago.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Are you from Cleveland? and when did schecter release a c-1 with a single coil in the neck


----------



## Rotatous

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Are you from Cleveland? and when did schecter release a c-1 with a single coil in the neck



Its actually not a C-1, but a 007 -


----------



## Robby the Robot

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Are you from Cleveland? and when did schecter release a c-1 with a single coil in the neck



I am actually from Cleveland, and as stated above it's not a C-1, it's a 007 Elite. Kind of a superstrat shape, but with different, beastly sized horns.


----------



## christheasian

just found this guy. pretty 'metal' lol


----------



## hairychris

Relatively recent.


----------



## patata

^ Real Blackmachine?


----------



## hairychris

patata said:


> ^ Real Blackmachine?


Yup, it's the B7 on the BM site. Owned it from new.


----------



## xenopsylla

I figured F**ck it! It's October.


----------



## Diatribe

Hi! My cheap Schecter Omen7 with Dimarzio DActivator, sounds pretty good)


----------



## last_for_death




----------



## Moltar

last_for_death said:


>




That picture is hilariously awesome!


----------



## STARLOVIN

It doesn't get any more metal than this. Me and my Padauk Washburn N7.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

STARLOVIN said:


> It doesn't get any more metal than this. Me and my Padauk Washburn N7.



Are you possibly related to mr. Bean?


----------



## tony_masterly

my metal pic!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## AlexBuck

A couple of shots with my modded ibanez rg7321


----------



## patata

^can we get some pics on the guitar?


----------



## AlexBuck

patata said:


> ^can we get some pics on the guitar?


 
well it's an RG7321 with a DIY pickguard..
A Dimarzio Evo7 in the bridge, and nothing but a killswitch !  

so i only have "on" or "off"


----------



## patata

Sounds legit!


----------



## exarchangel

1


----------



## exarchangel

2nd one is my most metal university recital EVAR.


----------



## hairychris




----------



## patata

hairychris said:


>



?


----------



## hairychris

patata said:


> ?


----------



## Gram negative

Me and my baby, last week. RG927BK with Dimarzio Vai set: Blaze/Evo


----------



## MBMoreno

Do these count?


----------



## tscoolberth

Thanks Santa .. or was it Satan?


----------



## SacerMorbus

Just some photos of two gigs.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Drunk at a hotel


----------



## Shredasaurus

MemphisHawk said:


> Drunk at a hotel


----------



## Shredasaurus

shit double post


----------



## ZXIIIT

Morphesia band practice, using my ARZ307 pre-mods.


----------



## Vhyle

Deep in thought on a grim winter Tennessee afternoon...

... or something.


----------



## Stephen

Recent one of Me with my Ibanez RG1527


----------



## Shredasaurus




----------



## patata

Shredasaurus said:


>



COB fan?


----------



## Taylord




----------



## Shredasaurus

patata said:


> COB fan?



Hahaha I used to be! nice catch


----------



## MooseJuice

Ok, I admit it´s more meh than metal...


----------



## ingeseb

alientodegato said:


> Is Alejandro Amenábar, the Spanish filmmaker!!!



No , I'm Not a filmmaker , and not spanish too.
I'm the french guitarist of «La Nef Outrenoire»


----------



## mrdm53

my latest axe


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin

No Seven-String (yet). I'll have to revisit in a year, because that's how long the wait is on mine. 

I just ordered a Neal Moser Custom Shop Faststar 7 last night. 

Amber (my niece) and I. I was introducing her to the Dark Side of the Force. 





And I'm just gonna throw this one in for posterity's sake. Take notice of the clueless wife. She was none the wiser until years later while thumbing through the wedding photos.  Sorry, no guitar in this one.


----------



## Berti_smb




----------



## ESP-Eddie

Well since nothing about me actually looks metal, might as well post a shitty poser pic of myself with my new BlacKat Custom 7 String.


----------



## Alice AKW

ESP-Eddie said:


> Well since nothing about me actually looks metal, might as well post a shitty poser pic of myself with my new BlacKat Custom 7 String.



Your hair and your guitar match!


----------



## AryaBara

taken from my Buster Rancher Guitar Playthrough


----------



## ShreddyESP

This is as metal as I get.


----------



## AryaBara

taken from my Bouyanci Guitar Playthrough video


----------



## Letuchy

At this time not 7


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

ESP-Eddie said:


> Well since nothing about me actually looks metal, might as well post a shitty poser pic of myself with my new BlacKat Custom 7 String.



You look like a prettier Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## Convictional

Not exactly metal but it's the "most" metal pic I have of me with my guitar. Played a STS song at a Talent Show.

See if you can guess which one


----------



## DarkNoon

\m/


----------



## ZXIIIT

Finally played a show dressed as a Zombie version of myself (new Levy's strap for my RG7 too)


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

/\ I bet your band is fun to watch


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt




----------



## James_D_Trunks




----------



## aneurysm

IkarusOnFire said:


> While Narcissus is busy checking himself in the mirror, I'll project myself into this forum, pretending I do it for the lulz...Anyhoo, I sold the schecter, so a live pic is also included with my latest custom



I´m not gay by any means, but this is the best Metal Pic and prettiest Guy i´ve seen for a while  ( love the Hair )


----------



## myrtorp

I guess I'll join in


----------



## TheBlackBeltGuitarist

BC RICH STEVE SMYTH 7


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

TheBlackBeltGuitarist said:


> BC RICH STEVE SMYTH 7



WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING?


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

mrdm53 said:


> my latest axe



What axe is that man?


----------



## mrdm53

I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> What axe is that man?



hi!

a custom guitar made by Syukey Guitars, inspired by Chris Broderick sig for headstock and Ola Englund's S7G Solar model with a few mods here and there to suit my style

this is my best guitar


----------



## shredfactory

I'm either poopin' or playing a sweet solo here.



vigierShredding by shredfactory, on Flickr


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

I came.


----------



## Semi-pro

Here's my hair with my Mayo:


----------



## Shrediablo

Rockin' my BRJ Vixen!


----------



## aqa




----------



## SeVen77

RIVIERA said:


> Hey guys, this is my first time posting here. Just bought my Schecter Damien-Elite 7 yesterday. This is my first 7 string, I'm loving it so far!



Dude...your dog is smelling your ass. Thats not metal...at all


----------



## Taylord




----------



## vladimirlehtinen

Me, 7421 and russian attribute of home




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## IVIaverick52




----------



## BrailleDecibel

It appears as though you've had plenty of "formal" training on the guitar.


----------



## UltraParanoia

No one can control the terrible guitarists faces


----------



## asher

Abusing the wah, of course.


----------



## Moo

RIP favourite pants ;D


----------



## asher

Properly linked now:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Moo said:


> RIP favourite pants ;D



You RIPped them alright


----------



## Shredmon

not really that metal but whatever^^ just got this beauty today, bought it from NickVicious24, sooo stoked, as you guys probably (/for shure) know,its an Ibanez RGD2127fx loaded with a Seymour Duncan Sentient/Pegasus Set.


----------



## sonofabias

This is a promo pic from 07'


----------



## Ulvhedin

Shut up. It's metal as fvck.


----------



## sonofabias

indeed ...


Ulvhedin said:


> Shut up. It's metal as fvck.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Ulvhedin said:


> Shut up. It's metal as fvck.



I got your back.


----------



## theowlman666

my custom Douglas Hadron 728!


----------



## sonofabias

This was several years ago in a club in uptown manhattan


----------



## Hovak

Some shots from the previous tour ...


----------



## churz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1ow0q6LGMM 
1.50


----------



## Shredmon

Here is a new one with my baes 
greets


----------



## Gouzou

Gouzou said:


> hi everybody ... me and my 7620 on stage ... Ritual of Rebirth live in Genova ... ( feels awkward 'cos I stopped years ago strictly considering myself as a metal player - still these pics "look" metal !! )



this is not strictly me and my 7 string, but I guess this makes for the most metal-face I can pull 8 years after last pics !! 
( "il ballo delle castagne" live in Genova, and actually the guitar is some quite rare french Vigier ... It's so good I love it even though it lacks 1 string !! ) 






... I guess white hair are testifying that time passes by for everyone 

If anyone is intereseted in italian horror prog rock made form nice sevens, look at "il segno del comando" https://www.facebook.com/IlSegnodelComando.Official


----------



## Thall My Circuits

This picture is to promote my new Cosby-Core Thrash-Sweater Fusion "A Djentleman Never Tells"


----------



## Alice AKW

I"m not a very metal looking gal.

My 7, however...


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Diego_95

The most metal pic i have with my seven strings


----------



## ArnoldHablewitz




----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## juwanfidle09




----------



## Semi-pro




----------



## megajeff




----------



## feraledge




----------



## MemphisHawk




----------



## Roy

Got a few good ones from last weekend.

Here's one


----------



## Scordatura_Dave




----------



## Humbuck




----------



## mrjones_ass

cute!


----------



## JohnIce

The photographer managed to make me look way skinnier than I actually am, kudos!


----------



## AryaBara

Guess Schecter is too big for my asian body


----------



## Vincent_G




----------



## Brodolio

here's mine :





But this one is definitely more metal :


----------



## haieb

From Metaldays 2015:


----------



## Romeo Knight

megajeff said:


>



Suicidal bandana FTW!


----------



## JohnIce

A few good ones from Sabaton Open Air 














And a really cool one of our bass player Kammo!


----------



## Brodolio

I know it's not a 7 strings but it rocks!


----------



## CaptMerica

From a couple weeks ago. Had a blast with my band. And yes, I was feelin' it.


----------



## Moltar

CaptMerica said:


> From a couple weeks ago. Had a blast with my band. And yes, I was feelin' it.




It looks as though your pedalboard is acting up, and you are threatening it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I was looking through my Photobucket and stumbled upon this pic...it's probably the most "metal" of all the ones in there:


----------



## ZXIIIT

Sparkly Metal


----------



## cnvs_bag

I found this beautiful guitar on facebook while creeping on guitar pages. Saved the image but I don't remember what brad it was so I cant't find it again now that i have money...
If someone knows what the brands name is please tell me.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

cnvs_bag said:


> I found this beautiful guitar on facebook while creeping on guitar pages. Saved the image but I don't remember what brad it was so I cant't find it again now that i have money...
> If someone knows what the brands name is please tell me.



It's a Hapas Guitars, a German brand. They pump out really cool guitars.


----------



## Hemorrhage




----------



## ramses

Just having fun


----------



## ZXIIIT

Don't use a 7-string much anymore with Morphesia, but here is a good shot.


----------



## Hachetjoel

my Ormsby, and my bfr jp7


----------



## Semi-pro




----------



## Sroth Saraiel

Couple of weeks ago with my 7 BC Rich Beast


----------



## ICSvortex




----------



## DarthHuzeCZ

If there's one metal photo of me with a 7, it's this one


----------



## Shrediablo

Rockin' my BRJ Vixen in extremely cheesy fashion!


----------



## JohnIce

I love Vincent Price's face in this one.


----------



## Sir Ibanez

2015, Live in Moscow, Russia


----------



## Brodolio

Me with my Markline


----------



## Dredg




----------



## failsafe

Old pic with my mahogany 7620.


----------



## Ammusa

This is from last month. On The Rocks, Helsinki. With my Ibanez RGD7UC as my main 7 and for 6 string songs we have on the set, there's Fender Jim Root strat at the background.


----------



## Jaspergep

Me and my JP7 live


----------



## JohnIce

Just two grown men enjoying themselves.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I don't have time to go through almost 4000 replies, but there better be a few Vinnie Vincent posing in the shitter memes.


----------



## Metalloutd

Me long time ago .. and my Ibba Universe


----------



## maliciousteve

Not a great picture. Taken back in November with my UV7SBK


----------



## Maxie

Shitty mirror photo of the FRX and I. Insta filter didn't help


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## maliciousteve

from the same show


----------



## WtfIsDjent

May not be super metal, but it's the only gigging pic I got of me and the jolly green giant (Jackson Slat 3-7) at a 4th of July show


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

WtfIsDjent said:


> May not be super metal, but it's the only gigging pic I got of me and the jolly green giant (Jackson Slat 3-7) at a 4th of July show
> 
> View attachment 64612


Nothing says America like a gun show, a watermelon guitar, a flag, and American tank top.


----------



## ThePIGI King

WtfIsDjent said:


> May not be super metal, but it's the only gigging pic I got of me and the jolly green giant (Jackson Slat 3-7) at a 4th of July show
> 
> View attachment 64612


Bonus points for the American AF tank. I've got one, and I'd like more.


----------



## WtfIsDjent

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nothing says America like a gun show, a watermelon guitar, a flag, and American tank top.



'Merica Fuck Yea


And +1 for "watermelon guitar"


----------



## Rotatous




----------



## WtfIsDjent

Rotatous said:


>


That the Horizon FR-7? Man I'm GASing for that new one they're coming out with


----------



## Spicypickles

NO locking nut, guessing its the NT-7.


----------



## Rotatous

WtfIsDjent said:


> That the Horizon FR-7? Man I'm GASing for that new one they're coming out with



Its a Horizon NT-7B

Setting my sights on a Stef B7 next!


----------



## Glades

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nothing says America like a gun show, a watermelon guitar, a flag, and American tank top.



Nothing says America like a tanktop of our Great Commander in Chief, dressed in colonial uniform waving Ole Glory. MAGA!


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## stevewonders

Ralyks said:


> View attachment 65286


epic bro!


----------



## HjR




----------



## AwakenNoMore

[It's a fanned 8 but you get the point]

20190321_131912 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr


----------



## Alice AKW

It's been a hot minute since I've posted here but this shot was too good not to share


----------



## C.J. Yarborough

Here's mine. Not as metal AF as I thought it was at the time, but I've grown since then. ;-)


----------



## Kzulkeski

pre-beard days


----------



## funbeasts

It's amazing guitars. I really love those.
just amazing...


----------



## phaja_

A few pics from show of my band Severals.
LTD SCT 607B /w BKP Blackhawk. O


----------



## Wusthof XIII

Phaja - you loving that BKP? I have a Brute Force in my bridge that I absolutely love.


----------



## phaja_

Wusthof XIII said:


> Phaja - you loving that BKP? I have a Brute Force in my bridge that I absolutely love.


Absolutelly yes! I have never had too much clear and punchy tone. This guitar is blowing my mind every time, when someone tell me - maan, you have so good sound.


----------



## sergiomT

doing the super mario jump on my agile septor 

Pick ups: bareknucle ragnarok
String gauge: 13-80


----------



## Rotatous




----------



## thelastcell

Last gig with my Project : THE LAST CELL ( check it out on Spotify  )


----------



## funbeasts

I truly love your content. This article is amazing. I am sure I will be going through it several times.


----------



## Vyn

Got out of the bedroom and onto a stage for the first time in over 10 years, was mad fun! Doing a lot more gigging in the future. Originally was just going to be for this show as a fill-in for the second guitar however am now on a full time basis


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Jamming out with my brother in our old band Dying to Live!!


----------



## JasonStallworth

Hanging out with my ESP E-II Horizon FR-7!! Got this pic taken in Ybor City (Tampa, FL); I hired a friend who has a photography business to do the shoot...really happy with his work! 

Keep it Metal!


----------



## Shawn

JasonStallworth said:


> Hanging out with my ESP E-II Horizon FR-7!! Got this pic taken in Ybor City (Tampa, FL); I hired a friend who has a photography business to do the shoot...really happy with his work!
> 
> Keep it Metal!


Nice! Was just in Ybor City 5-6 weeks ago, was so nice. We love Florida.


----------



## Shawn

Taken a few months ago.


----------



## JasonStallworth

Shawn said:


> Nice! Was just in Ybor City 5-6 weeks ago, was so nice. We love Florida.


It's a cool place and we get a lot of metal bands that play there too! Last show I saw there was Delain and Amorphis a few weeks ago!


----------



## Samark

Shawn said:


> Taken a few months ago.
> View attachment 74501



Shawn! Haven’t seen you in a while


----------



## Shawn

Samark said:


> Shawn! Haven’t seen you in a while


Cheers, man! It’s been a while indeed. Glad to be back.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

Me.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## DCM_Allan




----------



## josh1

My Legator and I


----------



## DCM_Allan




----------



## Joe B

Screaming with our vocalist and playin my ltd te 407


----------



## AndiKravljaca

Just took this for the new Bioplan. My face doesn't normally do these expressions, but something felt metal I guess.


----------



## Jan

Here's mine...


----------



## Spazz stringz




----------



## sleewell




----------



## olicbr

Mayones Regius 7 Dracula .... ful vidéo here :


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Oh hey, it's Stevie T's dad.


----------

